# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Pushing Boundaries-OOC

## LarsWester

This will be the Out Of Character Thread for the Mongoose Traveller 2ed game Pushing Boundaries.   
Link to the In character thread
Link to recruitment thread. 
Group Finances Spreadsheet
Larin Tabras
Alexandra Dupree

Next Steps. 
1. I would like each player to post a thread for their character sheet.   It would be ideal if people waited for everyone to post their character sheets before posting again.   That way to find a character sheet we don't have to go through all the posts in here.   For most people that is just going to be a copy paste from the recruitment or character generation thread.   
2. I would like people to in their character sheet call out the players that they have past connections with and the skill taken.
3. I would like players to vote on the skill package to be taken. And roll 2 separate d6. basically a D66 per the book.  This will establish the order of selection for skills in the skill package.  
4. Post any questions remaining about character generation in here.  I'm going to close the recruitment thread later today.  Also will try to get an in character post up either today or tomorrow.   Know for right now I have everyone meeting in a Class C Starport on the surface of the Ice planet Aster.  The ship will be refueling for its jump.  It has a jump scheduled with the system with a departure from the Starport in 2 days.  Providing time for you to recruit any required crew, secure passengers or cargo, and complete any desired missions in the current system.  

Links
Current System: *Binges*
Traveller Wiki Planetary page
Jump-3 map 
World Map and description

*Spoiler: Mille Falcs*
Show

Traveller Wiki Planetary page
Jump-3 map
World Map and description.

*Spoiler: Aster*
Show


Traveller Wiki Planetary page
Jump-3 map
World Map and description.

*Spoiler: The Minor Tom*
Show

SPACESHIP

NAME
Minor Tom


TYPE
Far Trader, TL12


HULL
200 tons, Streamlined


ARMOUR
Armour 2


M-Drive
Thrust 1
2 tons

J-Drive
Jump 2
15 tons

Power Plant
Fusion, Power 75
5 tons

Fuel Tanks
4 weeks operation, J-2
41 tons

Bridge
-
10 tons

Computer
Computer 5/bis (Maneuver 0, Jump Control 2, Library
-

Sensors
Civilian (DM-2)
1 ton

Weapons
Triple Turret Pulse Laser
1 ton

Systems
Fuel Scoop
-


Fuel Processor (40 tons/day)
2 tons


Cargo Crane
3 tons

Staterooms
Standard x10
40 tons


Low Berths x6
3 tons

Cargo
Standard
53 tons


Smuggling Compartments
10 tons

Expenses




Monthly Mortgage
63,000 Cr


Monthly Maintenance
4,350 Cr


Monthly Life Support
18,000 Cr for PCs + any extras

Fuel Costs




Unrefined
4,100 Cr


Refined
20,500 Cr

Ship Shares



Gammon
20 shares
38%

Larin
15 shares
29%

Dasilev
7 shares
13%

Lieshiu
6 shares
12%

Conrad
4 shares
8%





*Rules Reference*
*Spoiler: Fuel*
Show


Most ships use refined hydrogen as fuel for their fusion power plants engines and jump drives. Starports (see page 225) and virtually any other facility that regularly hosts spacecraft will offer refuelling facilities. Hydrogen is obtained from water or from the atmospheres of gas giants, and costs Cr500 per ton for refined fuel. Some out-of-the-way places only offer unrefined fuel, at the bargain price of just Cr100 per ton. Using unrefined fuel is dangerous when jumping (see Jump Travel). Either way, it typically takes 1D hours to refuel a typical ship. A ship with fuel scoops may gather fuel from bodies of water using hoses. It may also scoop hydrogen from a gas giant, requiring a Difficult (10+) Pilot check (1D hours). Fuel gathered in the wild is unrefined, but a ship with fuel refiners may refine it.   Regardless if loading from a Starport, body of water, or a gas giant the refueling time is 1D hours. 
Refining Fuel: A spacecraft with Fuel Processors usually require 1 day to refine a full tank of unrefined fuel. 


*Spoiler: Starports*
Show


Class
Quality
Berthing Cost
Fuel
Facilities

A
Excellent
1DxCr1000
Refined Cr500/ton
Shipyard (all), Repair, TAS

B
Good
1DxCr500
Refined Cr500/ton
Shipyard (spacecraft), Repair, TAS

C
Routine
1DxCr100
Unrefined Cr100/ton
Shipyard (small craft), Repair, Possible TAS

D
Poor
1DxCr10
Unrefined Cr100/ton
Limited Repair

E
Frontier
0
None
None




*Spoiler: Passengers*
Show


Fare paying passengers is a great source of income to a ship and it's crew.   There is four levels of travel High Passage, Middle Passage, Basic Passage, and Low Passage.  Summarized in the table below.
Type
Fare for Jump 1
Fare for Jump 2
Cargo Space Req
Steward Level Req
Lodging Req

High Passage
Cr8500
Cr12000
1 ton
10/rank
1 stateroom

Middle Passage
Cr6200
Cr9000
0.1 ton
100/rank 10/Rank 0
1 stateroom

Basic Passage
Cr2200
Cr2900
0.01 ton
none
4 per stateroom

Low Passage
Cr700
Cr1300
0.01 ton
none
low berth



The Minor Tom has 10 Staterooms, 6 Low Berths, and 64 tons of cargo space.  I think the current highest steward level is 0 at the moment.  You can hire a steward for the ship that would have Steward 1 skill but have a salary of Cr2000 per month.  

To find if and how passengers of each type are available on planet.  Someone needs to roll a Broker, Carouse or Streetwise check.  The effect (difference between 8 and the result) is a DM on separate 2D roll for each type of passenger.   To speed this process up the player making the skill check should roll 2D four times in addition to making the skill check.   I would apply any other DMs as necessary and make a number of D6 rolls as determined by the table on page 207.   I'll make these rolls and respond in character depending on the skill used in the check. 



*Spoiler: Credit Chips*
Show


So here's a quote from the book page 91.  _Citizens of high-technology (TL8 or higher) planets often use electronic Credits. Transactions are authenticated and managed using computers or personal comms. While electronic Credits work perfectly well in-system, lack of faster than light communications in some universes means it is possible for a Traveller to outrun his Credits  having a million Credits in ones bank account on Sylea is all well and good, but if you are twenty parsecs away and the data has not caught up with you, then it is inaccessible. Large banks, corporations and other financial institutions use X-Boat networks or similar facilities to synchronise important financial records, but private citizens must make arrangements to keep Credits available.  It is possible to notify ones bank and have a line of Credit sent ahead (or at least sent at the same time) if you know your destination, but wandering Travellers must sometimes default to using physical cash or trade goods. In addition to physical Credits, precious metals, gemstones, radioactive elements or technological wonders are sometimes used as barter on many worlds._  
How I would like to say things work in our game is that most people maintain a credit chip.   This credit chip stores their electronic credit balance and any transaction from this balance is maintained in the data of the credit chip.  When one person makes a transfer from one credit to chip another the transaction is noted in the secured data log of both chips.  As a point of practice most people do a process called chip reconciling when on a planet with TL 10 or higher.  This process downloads and cleans the credit chip of all unreconciled transfers to a bank's reconciling computer.   One of the things this computer will do is verify the other end of the transfer when that credit chip is reconciled.  An unreconciled credit chip with transactions dating back more than 6 months is generally a sign of someone being a resident of low tech planet or some less than legal dealings.   Due to the nature of credit chips holding extreme wealth advanced TL models include things like biometric locks and auto-replication to backup chips.   Planets with high law and high tech require reconciliation of credit chips.   I think this adds flavor while removing the outrunning your credits problem to a certain point.   Payments needing to be made to people off world can usually be transferred at banks on TL10 or higher.

*Spoiler: Healing (p78)*
Show


*First Aid:* Restores a number of characteristic points equal to the Effect of Medic check.   These are divided as desired to STR, END, or DEX.  Must be initiated within one minute of the injury.

*Surgery:* A traveller who still has 3 damaged characteristics after first aid has been applied requires surgery.   Surgery restores characteristics like first aid but if the check is failed the patient loses 3 more characteristic points than normal.  Surgery requires a hospital or sickbay. Once one characteristic is back up to max level the patient can benefit from medical care.

*Medical Care:* A Traveller who has only one or two damaged characteristics can benefit from medical care.  Medical care restores 3+traveller's END DM + doctor's Medic skill in characteristics per day. 

*Natural Healing:* A traveller that requires surgery (three damaged characteristics) regains/loses characteristic points equal to their END DM per day of rest.  A negative DM would cause a loss even if not resting.  A traveller with two or less damaged characteristics regains 1D+END DM characteristic points per day of full rest. 


*Spoiler: Ship Repair p150*
Show


Repairing a critical hit with jury-rigging the system will allow it to function for 1D hours.  Actual repairs require an engineering or mechanics check for 1D hours but also spare parts.  The effect of the check minus severity of the critical hit determines how many spare parts are required.   Spare Parts cost Cr100,000 per ton.  Spare parts are available at Class C Starports or better.   Hull Damage replaced with routine Mechanic check and 1 ton of spare parts for every 10 hull points. 


*Spoiler: CSC AIR SUPPLY OPTIONS*
Show


*Air Supply Options*

*Item*
*Cost*
*TL*
*Weight*
*Description*

Life-Support Mask
Cr1000
7
-
Can be used in space or underwater down to a depth of 5m. Connected by a hose to a belt-mounted filter/blower unit or 1-hour air tank. A filter unit and single air tank are included in the mask price. Additional units cost Cr500 each.

Rebreather
Cr250
6
10
A rebreather provides six hours of breathable atmosphere and can be used to breathe in any environment that is not otherwise harmful, such as being underwater.

Protective Suit
Cr1000
6
6
A sealed, air-conditioned suit designed to allow the user to survive in Exotic and Corrosive atmospheres. The suits internal air supply is good for 6 hours. it will fail after a short time in Trace atmosphere or vacuum conditions due to internal pressure.

Heavy Protective Suit
Cr1400
7
5
A sealed, air-conditioned suit designed to allow the user to survive in Exotic, Corrosive, and Insidious atmospheres. The suits internal air supply is good for 6 hours. it will fail after a short time in Trace atmosphere or vacuum conditions due to internal pressure.




*Spoiler: Triple Turret Pulse Laser Combat Info*
Show


Range
DM
Damage

Long
0
2D+4

Medium
+2
2D+4

Short
+3
2D+4





*Spoiler: NPCs and Botted PCs*
Show


*Spoiler: Conrad - Character Sheet*
Show

*Coenraad "Conrad" van Vliet*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show






BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
0

*Age*
38 years

*Species*
Human, Imperial Man

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
-

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Citizen/Colonist (2 Terms)
Navy/Engineer/Gunner (3 terms)

*Career Ranks*
Rank 2 (Colonist)
Rank 3 (Petty Officer, 2nd class)



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
8
8
11
11
6
4
-

Current
8
8
11
11
0
4
-

DM
0
0
+1
+1
+0
-1
-




SKILLS

Animals (handling)
1

Animals (vet)
1

Athletics (all)
0

Carouse
0

Drive (all)
0

Electronics (Sensors)
1

Engineer (Power)
2

Engineer (M-Drive)
1

Flyer (Grav)
1

Gunner (Turret)
1

Heavy Weapons (Man-portable)
1

Mechanic
1

Persuade
1

Recon
1

Streetwise
0

Survival
1

Vacc Suit
1

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
???

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
11/51



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 56,160
Cr 0
Cr 0



WEAPONS

WEAPON
Location
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

RAM Grenade Launcher
Ship's Locker
10
250m
below
2
6
Auto 3, Bulky
Gyrostabiliser

+ Aerosol Grenade
Ship's Locker
9
- / 20m
-
0,5
4/4

Blast 9

+ Stun Grenade
2 on person; rest in ship's locker
7
- / 20m
3D
0,5
20/20

Blast 9, stun

+ Frag Grenade
Ship's Locker
6
- / 20m
5D
0,5
8/8

Blast 9

Snub Pistol
Ship's Locker
8
5m
3D-3
-
6
Zero-G
-

Stunner
On person
12
10m
3D
0,5
100

Stun

Rapier
On person
3
Melee
2D
2
-
-
-

Anti-Materiel Rifle
Ship's Locker
7
1000m
5D
15
1 (5)
AP5, Very Bulky
Bipod removes VB



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Flak Jacket
8
-
+5
6
-

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
#
Location
MASS

Breather Mask
8
1
Locker
-

Environmental Suit
8
1
Locker
1

Radio Transceiver
10
1
On Person
-

Binoculars
8
1
Locker
1

Mechanical Toolkit
5
1
Locker
12

Stims
8
4
On person
-

Bipod
4
1
Ship's Locker
1

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))


9,5/16



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

ALLY
Commander Anastas Makariy Savchenko
Imperial Naval Commander, whom I served upon long ago

ENEMY
Admiral Chrahia Murphy
Imperial Naval Admiral whose smuggling scheme got busted




CONNECTIONS

NAME
CONNECTION
SKILL TAKEN

Sara
Term 2: Hitched a ride via Scout ship, persuaded her to take a chance in her blooming romance.
Persuade 1

Leishiu 
Term 4: Had to handle the grenade launcher, used stun grenades to hold off a boarding party while the neat Vilani lieutnant worked to save our collective butts
Heavy Weapon 1

Das
Served under Das on his ship during several terms.
N/A





*Spoiler: Leishiu*
Show


*Leishiu*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show




BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
34 years

*Species*
Vilani female

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
-

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Naval Academy, Navy (Line) 3 terms

*Career Ranks*
Navy Commander-Rank 4



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
6
7
8
12
11
9
-

Current
6
7
8
12
11
9
-

DM
0
0
0
+2
+1
+1
-




SKILLS

Animals (all)
0

Athletics (all)
0

Carouse
0

Engineer (m-drive)
1

Electronics (remote ops)
2

Electronics (computers)
1

Electronics (all)
0

Investigate
1

Gun Combat (slug)
0

Gun Combat (all)
0

Gunner (all)
0

Leadership
1

Mechanic
1

Melee (Blade)
2

Melee (others)
0

Persusade
1

Pilot (spacecraft)
4

Pilot (all)
0

Survival
0

Tactics (Naval)
2

Tactics (others)
0

Vacc Suit
1

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
Electronics (computer)

Weeks
1/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
16/69



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 865 990
Cr 0
Cr 2000



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Static blade
12
Melee
3D+2
4
-
AP 6
-

Gauss pistol
13
20
3D
1
40
AP 3, Auto 2
Laser sight



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Cloth
10
-
+8
5 (1,25 worn)
Magnetic Grapples

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
MASS

Environment Suit
8
1

Breather Mask
8
-

Radio Transceiver
10
-

Computer/4
13
0,5

- Intelligent Interface/1
11
-

- Translator/0
9
0,5

2 magazines for gauss pistol
13
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
9,25/14



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

CONTACT




*Spoiler: Terms, events and connections*
Show

4 terms in total.
1st term in Naval Academy- A newly arrived tutor rubs you up the wrong way and you work hard to overturn their conclusions. 
2nd term in the Navy - Your commanding officer takes an interest in your career. Connection: #PartyofRogues - Pilot
3rd term in Navy - Your vessel participates in a notable military engagement. Connection: Conrad - Investigate
4th term in Navy - Your vessel participates in a notable military engagement. 





*Spoiler: Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii*
Show

*Spoiler: Character Sheet*
Show

*Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii*
BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
30 years

*Species*
Human, Vilani

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
Tobia/Tobia (Trojan Reach 3215)

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Citizen (Corporate) (1 term), Drifter (Wanderer) (2 terms)

*Career Ranks*
Drifter 1

*Noble Titles*
None



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
7
7
8
8
9
6
11

Current
7
7
8
8
9
6
11

DM
0
0
0
0
+1
0
+1



SKILLS

Advocate
0

Admin
1

Athletics
0

Carousing
0

Clairvoyance
1

Diplomat
0

Electronics (all)
0

Leadership
0

Language
1

Profession (Executive Assistant)
1

Stealth
1

Streetwise
1

Telekinesis
0

Telepathy
1

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
Advocate 1

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
7/51



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 145,000
Cr 1,500
Cr 0
Cr 1,200



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
KG

Portable Computer/3 + Comms
12
0.5

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
0.5/15



OTHER ASSETS

ITEM
Qty

Translator 1 software
-



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

ENEMY
Thibodeaux Lagalarie
semi-retired mercenary who seeks revenge for the death of his daughter on Aramis

PC CONNECTION
Lord Admiral Dasilev Chard
Recommended to him by his friend, for whom she did contract work in her final two terms





*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii was raised in a middle class family on the subsector capital of Tobia. Her childhood was unremarkable, often spent goofing around with her friends and avoiding her school work. As she completed her secondary schooling, Ana-Nyssa began to experience strange auditory hallucinations and vivid dreams that seemed to connect to reality. Her doctors couldn't find anything wrong with her, but one quietly mentioned the possibility of strong "espers," and referred her to a secret Psionics Institute testing facility.

She traveled to an underground institute training facility on Aramis/Aramis (SM 3110), where it was revealed she had no neurological damage or mental illness, but instead was a powerful psionic! They immediately began training her and she gained the aptitudes of telepathy, clairvoyance, and telekinesis. She left her training with little idea of where to go from there, and found herself in the corporate world as an executive assistant.

Ana-Nyssa found a position at a small subsidized corp on Aramis, working as the admin assistant to the CFO. The corporation, which extracted fluorine from Aramis' atmosphere for use in advanced industry, became embroiled in a dispute with three non-government enviro-nativist organizations (dedicated to preserving the natural environment of the worlds of the galaxy at all costs). A terrorist organization called E-N8V sabotaged the corp's equipment, leading to a release of corrosive atmosphere in the Aramisian capital of Leedor; execs panicked and fled the world ahead of expected prosecution, the CFO taking his staff (Ana-Nyssa included) with him. (It was Ana-Nyssa who telepathically learned of a criminal investigation in a chance encounter just after the incident, and informed her boss.)

Because Ana-Nyssa provided the information that allowed him to escape Aramis, the CFO recommended her for a position with friendly corporation's security division on Porozlo/Rhylanor (SM 2715). However, his ties to the disaster on Aramis were revealed and he was forced to flee the world before he could secure her hiring. Ana-Nyssa was forced to fend for herself in the nation of Morovic.

The CFO had learned that a mercenary who lost a daughter to the environmental disaster on Aramis, one Thibodeaux Lagalarie, had come to Porozlo to assassinate him, and he quickly left Porozlo before he could be discovered. Lagalarie discovered Ana-Nyssa's identity and connection to his quarry in his inquiries, and captured and tortured her for information on the CFO's whereabouts, not believing her when she said she didn't know. Holed up in an absent nobleman's vacation estate, the assassin was surprised when the nobleman came for an impromptu trip. The noble's staff stumbled upon his makeshift torture chamber in the small workshop at the back of the grounds, and he fled ahead of the call to authorities. Ana-Nyssa, left for dead, was taken to the hospital and spent months in recovery.

Ana-Nyssa went into hiding after leaving the hospital, horribly in debt and unable to make an honest living. Only her intuition and insight allowed her to survive. A chance encounter with her rescuers led her to be introduced to a friend of Dasilev Chard; this introduction turned into a short span of "contract work" in which her natural abilities helped her excel. She stayed on with her benefactor, eventually becoming his "advance team" for his travels, organizing accommodations, meetings, and such.

Lagalarie, however, was apparently unsatisfied with her survival and tracker her down on Regina/Regina (SM 1910); this time, however, she sensed his arrival and was able to evade his ambush. She tipped off local authorities to his presence (and likely weapons violations), and fled the world without waiting to hear news of his capture.

Traumatized a second time, she knew she needed to get away from the region for a while; her benefactor agreed and recommended her to Chard's expedition. Grateful for the opportunity to put some distance between herself and the crazed merc, Ana-Nyssa eagerly joined the expedition as Chard's personal assistant and language specialist.

_Appearance_
Unremarkable in terms of height and weight...about the average frame and build for a typical Vilani woman. Dark shoulder-length hair, hazel eyes, olive complexion.

At one point in her life, an observer would have considered her countenance "innocent." Now, they would consider her "weary."


*Spoiler: Term Results*
Show


Before 1st Term
Tested as a PSI and trained. (Incurred debt.)

1st Term
Entered Citizen (Corporate) career.
Failed survival.
Environmental disaster caused by her corporation forces her to flee the world.

2nd Term
Failed to enter Agent (Corporate) career. Chose Drifter career instead of submitting for the draft.
Survived, but suffered a disastrous event (attacked by an enemy). Wounded and received medical care (and more debt).

3rd Term
Remained in Drifter career.
Survived, but suffered another attack by her enemy from 2nd Term. Escaped without injury.
Advanced to Rank 1 Drifter.

Any 3 Skills
Admin 1, Clairvoyance 1, Language 1.



*Spoiler: Dev Vaidya - NPC Medic*
Show

*Dev Vaidya*BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
0

*Age*
32 years

*Species*
Human, Imperial Man

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
Darchona/Tobia (TR 2912)



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
7
7
7
12
10
7
-

Current
7
7
7
12
10
7
-

DM
0
0
0
+2
+1
0
-




SKILLS

Broker
3

Medic
2

Persuade
0

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
???

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
x/Y



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SALARY
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 57,740
Cr 3000
Cr 1500



WEAPONS

WEAPON
Location
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Stunner
On person
12
10m
3D
0,5
100

Stun



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Flak Jacket
8
-
+5
6
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
#
Location
MASS

Medikit +2
12
1
On person
1

Portable Mediscanner
12
1
On person
1

Trauma Pack
8
1
On person
2

Anti-Rad
8
10
On person
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))


10.5/14










*Spoiler: Play By Post Accommodations and House Rules*
Show


*Initiative* 
Players may take their turns out of order as long as they don't jump the other side or into the next round.  For example with initiative order:
Arrak
Sara
NPCs
Conrad
Dasi
Leishiu
Sara could go before Arrak after both the NPCs would go then Dasi and/or Leishiu could go before Conrad after the NPCs have acted.  Sara and Arrak couldn't post their 2nd round until everyone posts their 1st round.  Then they can post round 2 in any order.  

*Reactions* _Pending_
Players are assumed to be using the most effective reaction (dodge/parry) when attacked *unless* they state otherwise in the initiative roll or a subsequent post.  This initiative post could also announce intent to dive for cover.   Referee *must proactive* post NPC reaction use tendency and applicable DMs prior to using any. 

*Computers*- Programs with bandwidths of 1 or greater can not be copied from one computer to another.

----------


## Lacco

*Spoiler: Conrad - Character Sheet*
Show

*Coenraad "Conrad" van Vliet*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show






BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
0

*Age*
38 years

*Species*
Human, Imperial Man

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
-

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Citizen/Colonist (2 Terms)
Navy/Engineer/Gunner (3 terms)

*Career Ranks*
Rank 2 (Colonist)
Rank 3 (Petty Officer, 2nd class)



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
8
8
11
11
6
4
-

Current
8
8
11
11
0
4
-

DM
0
0
+1
+1
+0
-1
-




SKILLS

Animals (handling)
1

Animals (vet)
1

Athletics (all)
0

Carouse
0

Drive (all)
0

Electronics (Sensors)
1

Engineer (Power)
2

Engineer (M-Drive)
1

Flyer (Grav)
1

Gunner (Turret)
1

Heavy Weapons (Man-portable)
1

Mechanic
1

Persuade
1

Recon
1

Streetwise
0

Survival
1

Vacc Suit
1

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
???

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
11/51



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 56,160
Cr 0
Cr 0



WEAPONS

WEAPON
Location
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

RAM Grenade Launcher
Ship's Locker
10
250m
below
2
6
Auto 3, Bulky
Gyrostabiliser

+ Aerosol Grenade
Ship's Locker
9
- / 20m
-
0,5
4/4

Blast 9

+ Stun Grenade
2 on person; rest in ship's locker
7
- / 20m
3D
0,5
20/20

Blast 9, stun

+ Frag Grenade
Ship's Locker
6
- / 20m
5D
0,5
8/8

Blast 9

Snub Pistol
Ship's Locker
8
5m
3D-3
-
6
Zero-G
-

Stunner
On person
12
10m
3D
0,5
100

Stun

Rapier
On person
3
Melee
2D
2
-
-
-



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Flak Jacket
8
-
+5
6
-

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
#
Location
MASS

Breather Mask
8
1
Locker
-

Environmental Suit
8
1
Locker
1

Radio Transceiver
10
1
On Person
-

Binoculars
8
1
Locker
1

Mechanical Toolkit
5
1
Locker
12

Stims
8
4
On person
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))


9,5/16



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

ALLY
Commander Anastas Makariy Savchenko
Imperial Naval Commander, whom I served upon long ago

ENEMY
Admiral Chrahia Murphy
Imperial Naval Admiral whose smuggling scheme got busted




CONNECTIONS

NAME
CONNECTION
SKILL TAKEN

Sara
Term 2: Hitched a ride via Scout ship, persuaded her to take a chance in her blooming romance.
Persuade 1

Leishiu 
Term 4: Had to handle the grenade launcher, used stun grenades to hold off a boarding party while the neat Vilani lieutnant worked to save our collective butts
Heavy Weapon 1

Das
Served under Das on his ship during several terms.
N/A






*Spoiler: Skill Package Vote & Roll*
Show


Explorer
Traveller

(2d6)[*6*][*5*](11)







*Spoiler: Alejandro Character Sheet*
Show


*Alejandro "Lucky" Kruger-Gutierrez*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show





BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
30 years

*Species*
Human, Imperial Man

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
-

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Agent/Intelligence 3 terms

*Career Ranks*
Field Agent - Rank 2



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
7
7
7
10
7
10
-

Current
7
7
7
10
7
10
-

DM
0
0
0
+1
0
+1
-




SKILLS

Athletics (all)
1

Carouse
0

Drive (all)
0

Deception
1

Electronics (Comms)
1

Flyer
0

Gun Combat (Slug)
2

Gun Combat (others)
0

Investigate
1

Persuade
1

Recon
1

Streetwise
0

Steward
1

Vacc Suit
0

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
?

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
9/51



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 25,000
Cr 0
Cr ?



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Advanced Combat Rifle
10
450m
3D
3
40
Auto 3, Scope
Laser Sight TL8

Cutlass
2
Melee
3D
4
-
-
-

Dagger
1
Melee
1D+2
1
-
-
-



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Cloth
10
-
+8
5
Magnetic Grapples

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
MASS

Environment Suit
8
1

Breather Mask
8
-

Radio Transceiver
10
-

Binoculars
3
1

Extra ACR Magazine
10
1

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
11/15



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

ENEMY

Higher Officer of Sword Worlds Intelligence Agency




A happy-go-lucky guy, the kind that just stumbles through bad fortune to good. His quick thinking, smart mouth and coolness under pressure worked well for him when he worked for the agency, but he started to write a "fiction" books, using real cases they worked on as inspiration. That got him into trouble in the end. He had a long-term placement on certain luxury yacht as a steward: most navy hotshots used those as vacation time. He learned to move around the ship and manage the folks, but the agency then burned him - and he was stranded.

The call from Das came at the best possible time.




sssss
7
7
10
7
10


Alejandro's charsheet not finished; shopping!

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu, Pilot and retired Imperial Navy officer.
*Spoiler: Leishiu*
Show


*Leishiu*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show




BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
34 years

*Species*
Vilani female

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
-

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Naval Academy, Navy (Line) 3 terms

*Career Ranks*
Navy Commander-Rank 4



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
6
7
8
12
11
9
-

Current
6
7
8
12
11
9
-

DM
0
0
0
+2
+1
+1
-




SKILLS

Animals (all)
0

Athletics (all)
0

Carouse
0

Engineer (m-drive)
1

Electronics (remote ops)
2

Electronics (computers)
1

Electronics (all)
0

Investigate
1

Gun Combat (slug)
0

Gun Combat (all)
0

Gunner (all)
0

Leadership
1

Mechanic
1

Melee (Blade)
2

Melee (others)
0

Persusade
1

Pilot (spacecraft)
4

Pilot (all)
0

Survival
0

Tactics (Naval)
2

Tactics (others)
0

Vacc Suit
1

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
Electronics (computer)

Weeks
1/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
16/69



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 865 990
Cr 0
Cr 2000



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Static blade
12
Melee
3D+2
4
-
AP 6
-

Gauss pistol
13
20
3D
1
40
AP 3, Auto 2
Laser sight



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Cloth
10
-
+8
5 (1,25 worn)
Magnetic Grapples

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
MASS

Environment Suit
8
1

Breather Mask
8
-

Radio Transceiver
10
-

Computer/4
13
0,5

- Intelligent Interface/1
11
-

- Translator/0
9
0,5

2 magazines for gauss pistol
13
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
9,25/14



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

CONTACT







*Spoiler: Terms, events and connections*
Show

4 terms in total.
1st term in Naval Academy- A newly arrived tutor rubs you up the wrong way and you work hard to overturn their conclusions. 
2nd term in the Navy - Your commanding officer takes an interest in your career. Connection: #PartyofRogues - Pilot
3rd term in Navy - Your vessel participates in a notable military engagement. Connection: Conrad - Investigate
4th term in Navy - Your vessel participates in a notable military engagement. 



*Spoiler: Skill package and roll*
Show


Vote: Diplomat
(2d6)[*6*][*2*](8)



Lauria Hezal, former marine.
*Spoiler: Lauria Hezal*
Show


*Lauria Hezal*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show




BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
30 years

*Species*
Vilani female

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
Mora

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Marine 3 terms

*Career Ranks*
Lance Sergeant-Rank 3



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
9
12
12
8
10
5
-

Current
9
12
12
8
10
5
-

DM
+1
+2
+2
+0
+1
-1
-




SKILLS

Athletics (endurance)
1

Athletics (all)
0

Carouse
0

Electronics (all)
0

Heavy Weapons
0

Gun Combat (slug)
4

Gun Combat (energy)
2

Gunner (turrets)
2

Gunner (all)
0

Language
0

Leadership
1

Recon
1

Science (all)
0

Stealth
1

Survival
1

Tactics (military)
1

Tactics (others)
0

Vacc Suit
1

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
??

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
14/56



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 3030
Cr 0
Cr 1000



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Stunner
12
10
3D
0,5
100

-

Gauss Rifle
12
600
4D
4
80
AP 5, Auto 3
Scope



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Boarding Vacc Suit
12
75
+13
12 (3 worn)
Stunner, Magnetic Grapples

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
MASS

Radio Transceiver (Computer/1)
13
-

3 magazines for gauss rifle
12
-

Integrated electronic suite
12
-

- Computer/2
12
-

- Binoculars
12
-

- Eye Protection
12
-

- Geiger Counter
12
-

- IR Goggles
12
-

- Light Intensifier Googles
12
-

- Computer/2
12
-

- Radio Transceiver
12
-

- Scope
12
-

- Intelligent Interface
12
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
7,5/21



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

Enemy
Captain Nieder
Former Marine Commander





*Spoiler: Terms, events and connections*
Show

3 terms in total.
1st term - Landed behind enemy lines.
2nd term - Fought rebellion
3rd term - survived botched mission, made enemy.

----------


## davyjones

*Spoiler: Character Sheet*
Show

*His Grace Lord Admiral Dasilev Chard, Duke of Marastan*
BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
42 years

*Species*
Human, Vilani

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
Marastan/Glisten (Spinward Marches 2231)

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Navy (Engineering/Gunnery, Line), 6 Terms

*Career Ranks*
Navy Admiral-Rank 6

*Noble Titles*
Duke of Marastan (ceremonial), Count Chard of Deneb (with subsidiary titles of Marquis Chard of Cova & Viscount Chard of Troskot)



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
4
4
4
15
9
15
-

Current
4
4
4
15
9
15
-

DM
-1
-1
-1
+3
+1
+3
-



SKILLS

Admin
1

Animals (all)
0

Art (all)
0

Astrogation
1

Athletics
0

Carousing
1

Diplomat
1

Electronics (Comms)
2

Electronics (others)
0

Engineering (Power)
1

Engineering (J-Drive)
1

Engineering (others)
0

Gambling
1

Gun Combat (Energy)
1

Gun Combat (all)
0

Gunner (Turret)
1

Gunner (Ortillery)
1

Gunner (others)
0

Leadership
2

Mechanic
0

Melee (Blade)
2

Melee (others)
0

Pilot (Spacecraft)
1

Pilot (others)
0

Science (all)
0

Seafarer (all)
0

Tactics (Naval)
1

Tactics (others)
0

Vacc Suit
0

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
Mechanic 1

Weeks
2/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
18/69




FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 12,000
Cr 0
Cr 136,090
Cr 0
Cr 20,000+



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Stunner
12
10m
3D
0.5
10
Stun, Zero-G
-

Rapier
3
Melee
2D
2
-
-
DM+1 for Parrying

Dagger
1
Melee
1D+2
1
-
-
-



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Cloth
10
-
+8
5 (1.25 worn)
-

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
KG

Environmental Suit
8
1

Radio Transceiver (Computer/0)
12
1

Extra Stunner Magazine
12
1

Binoculars
8
1

IR Goggles
6
-

Light Intensifier Goggles
9
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
7.75/8



OTHER ASSETS

ITEM
Qty

TAS Membership
-

Ship Shares
7



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

RIVAL
ex-Navy Lieutenant Danemyr Tsereskeiya
disgraced naval officer who served with Das on the _Duke Thoran DAsanthii_

CONTACT
Admiral Kaloruea'gan
Clan Sahao' Liaison to the 29

Former CONNECTION
ex-Power Systems Technician, 2nd Class Conrad van Vliet
Das' engineering department subordinate on the _Duke Thoran DAsanthii_

Former CONNECTION
Senior Scout Sara Wolf
her scout ship was assigned to my squadron during the diplomatic mission to Aslan space

PC CONNECTION
Retired Marine General Alexandra Dupree
provided naval support for her expeditionary brigade's planetary assault





*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Dasilev Andreskonovich grew up on the Imperial Preserve of Marastan/Glisten in the Spinward Marches. His father, Andreskon Prokifarivich Chard was a preeminent zoologist and heir apparent to Prokifar Ekarevich Chard, the 16th Count Chard of Deneb, given the courtesy title of the Marquis Chard of Cova. Das is the second son and child (with three younger sisters); his older brother and heir apparent to their father, Petreonov, carried the familys second courtesy title of the Viscount Chard of Troskot. Dasilevs mother, a daughter of a prominent scientific (but common) family, was a renowned practical ecologist and ethicist from the Magyar Sector.

For his own part, Das was simply the Honorable Dasilev Chard, never expecting to hold a family title of his own and encouraged to find his own way in the galaxy. He spent his childhood among the flora and fauna of the Imperial Preserve, enjoying proximity to nature in the low tech world that allowed him to tinker with various interests, which included lots of time sailing on the many lakes near his home.

He doesnt remember when he first became interested in the Imperial Navy, but by the time he entered sixth form, he was determined to sign up; he applied to the Naval Academy, but was rejected, because his grandfather put pressure on the application committee. (He wouldnÂt find out Âtil much later that his parents were appalled that he wouldnÂt choose science and appealed to the count to prevent it. (Grandfather, having served in the Imperial Army himself, was reluctant, at first, but he ultimately agreed to help; the count firmly believed the parents should have the first right to guide their childrenÂs careers.)

Undeterred, when Das graduated sixth form, he secretly enlisted in the Navy and left on the first transport off-world. His first tour aboard the patrol cruiser _Teatro_ saw him earn his commission (he later learned that his grandfather helped arrange the commission to make up for kiboshing his academy acceptance), and change his official residence to St. George/Nightrim.

His second command took advantage of his popularity as a young, up and coming noble with an assignment to the consular frigate _Sparrowhawk_, where he was integral to resolving a minor border crisis with the Duncinean Confederacy. The successful negotiations earned him a promotion to sublieutenant.

He reconciled with his parents between tours as they came to terms with his career choice and how much he thrived in it. His third command was the heavy destroyer _Krzeminski_, where he and a number of other junior officers started a weekly poker game that cemented several lifelong friendships. He earned a promotion to lieutenant and was named interim executive officer for the last four months before his transfer.

His fourth command was the strike cruiser _Duke Thoran DÂAsanthii_ as operations and second officer. He became close friends with chief engineer Lieutenant Danemyr Tsereskeiya - a younger son of a nobleman in his own right - early in his tour, and many stories could be told about ÂepicÂ shore leave events. In the third year of his tour, however, allegations of imperial interference with planetary elections on Narisagiir placed the friends at the center of the controversy.

Unbeknownst to Das, Danemyr had been recruited by certain factions within the sector government allied with an ambitious, but small political party on Narisagiir to sway the upcoming elections in their favor. The pair were together at a local club when Danemyr slipped away to meet with local conspirators in private; however, planetary authorities were made aware of the plot and arrested all officers and crew present at the bar. Most were set free immediately, but Lt. Tsereskeiya named Das as the conspirator, using his knowledge of the plot as information he overheard Das mention to others.

After four tense days in the local jail, DasÂ innocence was confirmed (he had solid alibis for two other meetings being investigated) and DanemyrÂs involvement was uncovered, thanks in part to DasÂ own testimony. While Tsereskeiya would serve no time for his crime (thanks to his familyÂs intervention with the Navy and the locals), he was quickly drummed out of the service and continued to harbor resentment toward Das nearly a decade later.

A rift developed aboard the _DÂAsanthii_ as officers took sides over the issue. Fighting for his innocence set many of DanemyrÂs friends against Das, the animosity lingering for the remainder of his time aboard. He came close to resigning his commission, but the open support from the CO and XO, and their private counsel over the matter helped Das continue his career, and he accepted a promotion to commander. Das also had a chance to get to know one of his petty officers, Conrad van Vliet, during their time aboard.

His fifth tour brought him to the battleship _Pax Imperatoris_ as XO. His new CO was a good friend and ally of his previous commander, and believed strongly that Âbetter menÂ (i.e., the nobility) should always be placed highly at all levels of government and the military. Because of this, she worked to introduce Das to the right people within the admiralty to keep the commanderÂs career on the right trajectory.

Count Prokifar passed away from a lengthy illness in the second year of DasÂ tour, elevating his father to the title; a year later, DasÂ father and older brother were assassinated while touring a pharmaceutical manufacturing facility managed by the County Trust; a rival family quickly swooped in and took advantage of DasÂ service obligations and (while helping facilitate his promotion to captain) usurped control of the Chard family holdings. In an instant, Das became the reigning Count, but a Count in name only.

In his sixth tour, Das took command of the _Pax Imperatoris_, earning a promotion to admiral and using the battleship as his squadron flagship. Early on, his squadron provided close naval support for a planetary assault by General Dupree's Marine expeditionary brigade. He later led a highly successful mission into Aslan space, where he established a strong relationship with Admiral Kaloruea'gan, Clan Sahao' liaison to the 29. Das worked closely with Senior Scout Sara Wolf during this tour.

His flag tour also brought him into contact with many important members of military society. One such encounter was with a senior member of the royal family, who, thanks to the machinations of DasÂ former CO and her associates, took a keen interest in Admiral ChardÂs activities.

Knowing of the Chard family misfortune and the loss of their lands and benefits of the title, Princess Margaret (on behalf of her cousin) offered Das the ceremonial title of Duke of Marastan (a nod to DasÂ childhood home) for duties as a special envoy of the Imperial Crown, investigating and troubleshooting matters that affect imperial interests. Das retired from the Navy at the end of his tour and embarked on his new position with renewed vigor.


*Spoiler: Coat of Arms*
Show

Coat of Arms of Dasilev, Duke of Marastan & Count Chard of Deneb:
Per bend wavy, or and sable, a martlet counterchanged in sinister chief, a border argent, charged escalloped azure; in escutcheon, argent, a great oak proper

(For those not familiar with heraldic color names, "or" is gold/yellow, "sable" is black, "argent" is silver/white, and "proper" means the charge is colored as it would be in nature.)

The coat of arms is based on the coat of arms for the Domain of Deneb, as the Chard family is a (distant) cadet branch of that line, and is differenced in that the mullets of four are replaced by a single martlet in "Deneb's position on the shield," a scallop-charged border is added, and the Imperial Starburst is removed.

The inner shield is the coat of arms for the ceremonial dukedom of Marastan, which was created specifically for Dasilev; the oak tree (in its natural colors) is used to reflect the world's place as an Imperial botanical preserve.


*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show



Yes, the part of Dasilev Chard is being played by David Bowie in his 40s.


*Spoiler: Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii*
Show

*Spoiler: Character Sheet*
Show

*Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii*
BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
30 years

*Species*
Human, Vilani

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
Tobia/Tobia (Trojan Reach 3215)

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Citizen (Corporate) (1 term), Drifter (Wanderer) (2 terms)

*Career Ranks*
Drifter 1

*Noble Titles*
None



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
7
7
8
8
9
6
11

Current
7
7
8
8
9
6
11

DM
0
0
0
0
+1
0
+1



SKILLS

Advocate
0

Admin
1

Athletics
0

Carousing
0

Clairvoyance
1

Diplomat
0

Electronics (all)
0

Leadership
0

Language
1

Profession (Executive Assistant)
1

Stealth
1

Streetwise
1

Telekinesis
0

Telepathy
1

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
Advocate 1

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
7/51



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 145,000
Cr 1,500
Cr 0
Cr 1,200



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

-
-
-
-
-
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
KG

Portable Computer/3 + Comms
12
0.5

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
0.5/15



OTHER ASSETS

ITEM
Qty

Translator 1 software
-



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

ENEMY
Thibodeaux Lagalarie
semi-retired mercenary who seeks revenge for the death of his daughter on Aramis

PC CONNECTION
Lord Admiral Dasilev Chard
Recommended to him by his friend, for whom she did contract work in her final two terms





*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii was raised in a middle class family on the subsector capital of Tobia. Her childhood was unremarkable, often spent goofing around with her friends and avoiding her school work. As she completed her secondary schooling, Ana-Nyssa began to experience strange auditory hallucinations and vivid dreams that seemed to connect to reality. Her doctors couldn't find anything wrong with her, but one quietly mentioned the possibility of strong "espers," and referred her to a secret Psionics Institute testing facility.

She traveled to an underground institute training facility on Aramis/Aramis (SM 3110), where it was revealed she had no neurological damage or mental illness, but instead was a powerful psionic! They immediately began training her and she gained the aptitudes of telepathy, clairvoyance, and telekinesis. She left her training with little idea of where to go from there, and found herself in the corporate world as an executive assistant.

Ana-Nyssa found a position at a small subsidized corp on Aramis, working as the admin assistant to the CFO. The corporation, which extracted fluorine from Aramis' atmosphere for use in advanced industry, became embroiled in a dispute with three non-government enviro-nativist organizations (dedicated to preserving the natural environment of the worlds of the galaxy at all costs). A terrorist organization called E-N8V sabotaged the corp's equipment, leading to a release of corrosive atmosphere in the Aramisian capital of Leedor; execs panicked and fled the world ahead of expected prosecution, the CFO taking his staff (Ana-Nyssa included) with him. (It was Ana-Nyssa who telepathically learned of a criminal investigation in a chance encounter just after the incident, and informed her boss.)

Because Ana-Nyssa provided the information that allowed him to escape Aramis, the CFO recommended her for a position with friendly corporation's security division on Porozlo/Rhylanor (SM 2715). However, his ties to the disaster on Aramis were revealed and he was forced to flee the world before he could secure her hiring. Ana-Nyssa was forced to fend for herself in the nation of Morovic.

The CFO had learned that a mercenary who lost a daughter to the environmental disaster on Aramis, one Thibodeaux Lagalarie, had come to Porozlo to assassinate him, and he quickly left Porozlo before he could be discovered. Lagalarie discovered Ana-Nyssa's identity and connection to his quarry in his inquiries, and captured and tortured her for information on the CFO's whereabouts, not believing her when she said she didn't know. Holed up in an absent nobleman's vacation estate, the assassin was surprised when the nobleman came for an impromptu trip. The noble's staff stumbled upon his makeshift torture chamber in the small workshop at the back of the grounds, and he fled ahead of the call to authorities. Ana-Nyssa, left for dead, was taken to the hospital and spent months in recovery.

Ana-Nyssa went into hiding after leaving the hospital, horribly in debt and unable to make an honest living. Only her intuition and insight allowed her to survive. A chance encounter with her rescuers led her to be introduced to a friend of Dasilev Chard; this introduction turned into a short span of "contract work" in which her natural abilities helped her excel. She stayed on with her benefactor, eventually becoming his "advance team" for his travels, organizing accommodations, meetings, and such.

Lagalarie, however, was apparently unsatisfied with her survival and tracker her down on Regina/Regina (SM 1910); this time, however, she sensed his arrival and was able to evade his ambush. She tipped off local authorities to his presence (and likely weapons violations), and fled the world without waiting to hear news of his capture.

Traumatized a second time, she knew she needed to get away from the region for a while; her benefactor agreed and recommended her to Chard's expedition. Grateful for the opportunity to put some distance between herself and the crazed merc, Ana-Nyssa eagerly joined the expedition as Chard's personal assistant and language specialist.

_Appearance_
Unremarkable in terms of height and weight...about the average frame and build for a typical Vilani woman. Dark shoulder-length hair, hazel eyes, olive complexion.

At one point in her life, an observer would have considered her countenance "innocent." Now, they would consider her "weary."


*Spoiler: Term Results*
Show


Before 1st Term
Tested as a PSI and trained. (Incurred debt.)

1st Term
Entered Citizen (Corporate) career.
Failed survival.
Environmental disaster caused by her corporation forces her to flee the world.

2nd Term
Failed to enter Agent (Corporate) career. Chose Drifter career instead of submitting for the draft.
Survived, but suffered a disastrous event (attacked by an enemy). Wounded and received medical care (and more debt).

3rd Term
Remained in Drifter career.
Survived, but suffered another attack by her enemy from 2nd Term. Escaped without injury.
Advanced to Rank 1 Drifter.

Any 3 Skills
Admin 1, Clairvoyance 1, Language 1.



*Spoiler: Package Vote & Roll*
Show

My vote is for the Traveller Package.

(2d6)[*5*][*1*](6)

----------


## PartyOfRogues

*Spoiler: WIP Character Sheet*
Show


*Arrak Hume*


BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
0

*Age*
34

*Species*
Human

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
Squanine (Spinward Marches 2936)

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Merchant (Broker): 4 Terms

*Career Ranks*
Experienced Broker: Rank 4



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
5
8
7
9
10
10
-

Current
5
8
7
9
10
10
-

DM
-1
0
0
+1
+1
+1
-




SKILLS

Admin
3

Astrogation
2

Broker
1

Carouse
2

Deception
1

Drive
0

Electronics
0

Engineer (J-Drive)
1

Gun Combat (Energy)
1

Investigate
1

Language
0

Medic
1

Persuade
1

Steward
0

Streetwise
2

Vacc Suit
0

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill


Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
14/57



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 0
Cr 0
Cr 4,450
Cr 77,350
Cr 0



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Blade
2
Melee
2D
2
N/A



Stunner
12
10m
3D
0.5
100
Stun, Zero G
Laser Sight












ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Cloth
10
0
+8
5
Magnetic Grapples



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
MASS

Portable Computer
11
0.5

Enviroment Suit
8
1

Transceiver
9
0









TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
5.25/12



AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT







RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

Ally

Medical Doctor

Ally

Naval Officer

Rival

Conspirator

Connection
Sara Wolf
Gun Combat (Energy) 1

Connection
Leishiu
Investigate 1



SPACESHIP

NAME
Minor Tom


TYPE
Far Trader, TL12


HULL
200 tons, Streamlined


ARMOUR
Armour 2


M-Drive
Thrust 1
2 tons

J-Drive
Jump 2
15 tons

Power Plant
Fusion, Power 75
5 tons

Fuel Tanks
4 weeks operation, J-2
41 tons

Bridge
-
10 tons

Computer
Computer 5/bis (Maneuver 0, Jump Control 2, Library
-

Sensors
Damaged Civilian (DM-3)
1 ton

Systems
Fuel Scoop
-


Fuel Processor (40 tons/day)
2 tons


Cargo Crane
3 tons

Staterooms
Standard x10
40 tons


Low Berths x6
3 tons

Cargo
Standard
54 tons


Smuggling Compartments
10 tons

Fuel Costs




Unrefined
4,100 Cr


Refined
20,500 Cr




*Spoiler: Package*
Show

Either diplomat or traveller would be my preferred choice
[rollv]2d6[/rollv]

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Fixed Roll
(2d6)[*3*][*1*](4)

----------


## samduke

rolls were made in the post, the post was deleted for other reasons, this was not any attempt at cheating rolls

edited farewell forever
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## LarsWester

It looks like the Traveller package is the most desired one by the team with 4 votes already I don't think any other one can catch up. 
*Traveller Package Skills: Pilot 1, Deception 1, Electronics 1, Gunner 1, Gun Combat 1, Persuade 1, Stealth 1, Medic 1* 
We'll wait until 6PM UCT Thursday for JollyChris and KhanCake to post their character sheets and make their 2 D6 rolls but for right now we have.   If they don't post by Thursday we will start with the skill picks with whoever we have starting with Conrad.  
Conrad van Vliet
Lacco
65
Electronics 1

Sara Wolf
samduke
63
Stealth 1

Leishiu
Harmony
62
Persuade 1

Dasilev Chard
davyjones
51
Pilot 1, Gunner (Ortillery) 1

Arrak Hume
PartyOfRogues
31
Deception 1, Medic 1

----------


## samduke

for the sake of asking is the World Map and description.- the world where we currently are? if so will you allow us the opportunity to purchase weather related gear as it seems that world is very warm or very cold pending on where one looks

----------


## LarsWester

> for the sake of asking is the World Map and description.- the world where we currently are? if so will you allow us the opportunity to purchase weather related gear as it seems that world is very warm or very cold pending on where one looks


There are company supply shops at the Starport that would sell things such as environmental suits.  Also it is a law level 0 system meaning there is no limit on carrying weapons or armor.  This is mainly due to about 95% of the planet being employees of the same megacorporation MCA (Mega Core Affiliates) coupled with the dangerous native fauna of the planet.  More to be revealed in future in-character posts.   Note the Starport is environmentally controlled to be roughly 20 C.   The nice thing about the planet is that the atmosphere is breathable.   The planet is tidally locked so most settlements are located in the twilight zone where the temperatures are slightly above freezing point of water.  The side of the planet facing the star is very, very hot and rarely visited, the side facing away is very cold but is currently being explored and mined for minerals by MCA.  Good questions.  

P.S. I looked at KhanCake's profile and he hasn't been online for weeks so we may lose him.   If you planned a connection to his character you may want to reconsider.   JollyChris has been more active with logging in and I hold out hope he will find his way here by tomorrow.   For the skill package the way I see skill selection going is down the list highest roll first.   Then the last person would get to select a second skill if there's one that they think will fit and the process goes in reverse order until all skills are assigned.   On this second pass if there isn't a skill that fits with your character concept feel free to pass and let someone else in the group take a second skill.

----------


## Lacco

Question to the GM & the players: are there objections against "exploring" / "shopping trip" of this planet? Should it be dealt in OOC or IC?

I prefer the latter, but don't mind the former.

Also, IC related question. I need a volunteer: whom does Conrad owe a lunch?  :Small Big Grin: 

EDIT: skill pick. I'm torn between Gun Combat 1 and Electronics 1. I'll pick Electronics 1 if there are no objections.

----------


## LarsWester

> Question to the GM & the players: are there objections against "exploring" / "shopping trip" of this planet? Should it be dealt in OOC or IC?
> 
> I prefer the latter, but don't mind the former.


You guys are in the blind yet because your still waiting on an IC post.   I would say the answer to those differ.   "Exploring" this or any planet should be done in character as part of some mission or quest arc.   As for shopping I think a simple in character post such as "Conrad wanders through the Starport looking for a general supply store" and then describing out of character what items you wish to purchase would be adequate.   If you were visiting a broker to secure freight, mail or speculative trading I think it would be a combination of both.   They'll be a few (2-3) in character posts of you dealing with some broker in the system and some out of character rolling to determine how many passengers or freight or trade goods are available on the planet.  In short I think as we play we'll find a way to not spend a page of in character posts purchasing a cold weather outfit but a happy medium where you meet some interesting brokers throughout the sector and continue to have a relationship with this buyers and sellers.   Generally if I feel the merchant is worth developing into a NPC then I'll post something in character otherwise it will just be mark off your credits spent and acquire the gear.

----------


## samduke

my question about purchasing things related to planet side, was directly related to are we starting planet sidew, but if I understand what was said looks like we are starting in the starport.. Correct ?


I will pick Stealth 1

----------


## LarsWester

The starport on the starting planet Aster is what is called a lowport and is on the planetside.  Very few starports are orbital ports called highports.   Yes you will be starting on starport but also planetside.

----------


## Harmony

I will grab Persuade 1.

----------


## LarsWester

I sent JollyChris an email and PM we'll see if he finds his way here.   I've pretty much given up hope on KhanCake for now.   DavyJones can make his skill selection pick for Duke Dasilev.


Also I believe I made a miscalculation previously with the monthly costs of the Minor Tom (love the name btw).  
Considering all players ship shares to reduce the mortgage the monthly payments are Cr63,000.   The monthly maintenance costs are much lower than I previously stated at Cr 4,350.   There is a variable life support cost which is at least Cr10,000 per month for just the 5 of you but would increase if you took on passengers or other hired crew.   Refuel costs are Cr20,500 for refined fuel and Cr4,100 for unrefined fuel.   The Minor Tom has fuel processors and a fuel scoop so you can harvest unrefined hydrogen and refine it on ship.   Only reason to buy refined fuel is to save the day + D6 hours to harvest and refine it.

----------


## davyjones

Das will take Pilot 1.

----------


## LarsWester

PartyOfRogues go ahead and pick twice for Arrak if you see two that you like.  Then it will back up to Das.   Also Party of Rogues can you update the Minor Tom to include the fact that the sensors are damaged and have an additional -1 DM for a total of -3 DM.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

IÂll pick up Deception and Medic 1

----------


## davyjones

I'm torn between passing and taking Gunner (Ortillery) 1. I think I'll go ahead and take it, but if any of the others have a need for Gunner 1 instead, I'm happy to release it and pass retroactively.

----------


## LarsWester

Back up to Das with Gun Combat 1 and Gunner 1 available as options.   I went through and reviewed the posted character sheet for everyone with notes below.  
Sara - Needs to assign Engineering-1 subskill (there is a lack of Life Support among the team).  Gun Combat (ACR) should read Gun Combat (slug).  Add back your monthly standard of living- Cr1200.  We'll start deducting that after a month of in-game time. 
Dasilev - I think you have drastically overspent on character generation cash.  Normal limit is Cr2000 I doubled this to Cr4000.  Also need to assign Pilot 1 to a subskill. 
Conrad - The RAM Grenade Launcher is listed as having the Scope property and not the Bulky Property.  I think you paid (Cr550) for this but the weapon should list Gyrostabliser and Scope as Options that were bought and added.  Check your starting gear you may have spent over Cr4000.
Leishiu - All good and even have some money left over from Cr4000 if you wanted to buy a range weapon like a stunner or pistol.
Arrak -  I have you spending Cr1050 (Cloth Armor-500, Laser Sight-200, Computer-300, Magnetic Grapples-50) leaving cash on hand Cr 19,950.  Otherwise good. 

As for gear purchases after the game starts generally there will be two limiting factors towards what is available on a planet.  The law level and the tech level.   Tech level is a hard limit but the law level only states what is legal to buy.   I streetwise check could allow you to find a black market dealer selling equipment that is illegal but lower than the planet's tech level.    Aster has a law level of 0 (nothing is illegal here) and a tech level of 9.  So as soon as we start purchases exceeding the Cr4000 amount of items below TL9 are fair game.

----------


## LarsWester

that leaves Gun Combat 1 to Leishiu who has Gun Combat 0 only so likely to pick it up.  In character post should be up sometime this weekend.

----------


## Lacco

> Conrad - The RAM Grenade Launcher is listed as having the Scope property and not the Bulky Property.  I think you paid (Cr550) for this but the weapon should list Gyrostabliser and Scope as Options that were bought and added.  Check your starting gear you may have spent over Cr4000.


Went back to recheck: I bought the RAM Grenade Launcher through the Weapon muster benefit, so it should not count. Hopefully I am using the correct book, but it shows that the grenade launcher has Auto 3 and Bulky. Did not buy Gyro/Scope, but Gyrostabiliser would be a very good idea... unfortunately, I have only 460 Cr left...

All right, could remove one rapier and will have (460+200-500 =) 160 Cr left.

Please check. If I did go overboard with my spendings (or overlooked something), I'll redo - but I can't find the mistake at this point.

----------


## samduke

> Sara - Needs to assign Engineering-1 subskill (there is a lack of Life Support among the team). Gun Combat (ACR) should read Gun Combat (slug). Add back your monthly standard of living- Cr1200. We'll start deducting that after a month of in-game time.


okay i read up on it-  Engineering (Life Support) 1


Gun Combat (slug) - okay.. i guess as i figured there was a difference between a slug IE pistol and an automatic rifle ...

monthly standard of living- Cr1200- if there is not objections I would like to apply that and left over pre-game credits to survival gear

edited

----------


## LarsWester

No objections.  Everyone has the Cr4000 to spend pregame on whatever TL they want.  Game will start on a TL9 planet so items at that tech level or lower can be purchased after the game starts.

----------


## Lacco

Okay, then I'll do the change in my charsheet: remove 1 rapier, trade in for gyrostabiliser, remaining funds from chargen = 160 Cr. Ok?

EDIT: All right, I now understand. For some reason I copied wrong values into the table of equipment in OOC... corrected.  :Small Smile:  Thanks for catching that!

Also, specified Electronics 1 (Sensors) for Conrad.

----------


## davyjones

I'll get mine corrected soon; just been busy.

----------


## LarsWester

Me too and dealing with a work related covid exposure.

----------


## davyjones

Fixed.

Just for clarification, is the Cr4,000 for equipment supposed to come from our Muster Out Benefits, or is that outside our cash benefits?

----------


## samduke

> Fixed.
> the Cr4,000 for equipment to come from Muster Out Benefits


I believe so, that is what I did anyways

----------


## LarsWester

samduke is right out of muster out cash benefits.   Work has been really stressful lately and I have am working from home until I get a negative Covid test.  This makes things tough for posting here as my work becomes several times harder to achieve and my traveler books are at work.  So those are my excuses on the IC post delays and I am jumping on just to let you all know I am here and will be posting in character as soon as I can get the 30 minutes free to type something up.

----------


## Lacco

Sorry to hear that. Hope everything goes well for you. I'm also still here, waiting patiently - so whenever you are ready. No rush.

----------


## davyjones

Yeah, no worries on this end. RL always takes precedence. Happily standing by.

----------


## LarsWester

It's not much but its a start.
In character thread is up
Questions for you guys to ponder.
How will Minor Tom be refueling?
Any trading/passenger booking?
Any interest in doing some planet side troubleshooting? 
Looking for any additional crew to hire?

----------


## Lacco

> It's not much but its a start.
> In character thread is up
> Questions for you guys to ponder.
> How will Minor Tom be refueling?
> Any trading/passenger booking?
> Any interest in doing some planet side troubleshooting? 
> Looking for any additional crew to hire?


Niceeee!

Pondering...
...
...okay:
If we have a full tank now, I'd suggest going refueling from the giant.

Also, someone who has actual people skills should ask about the trouble in far mine (not Conrad). If it requires fixing, I'm all for helping out. If not... I'm not against.

As for the passengers, I'll let Conrad voice his opinion IC later  :Small Smile: 

No idea how much space we have, but I've got currently only this stuff on my shopping list:
- SPARE PARTS! I'm going to disappear into one of the maintenance hatches ASAP, to see what needs to be fixed and how fast. Diagnostics & preventive maintenance is the name of the game for me now.
I'm offering my 40K into the spare part money pool.
- toolkits: 2 engineering (power & M-Drive) will be 2x4K + 1 electronics for 2K + 1 mechanical (spare) for 1K = 11K. If someone goes shopping, I'll gladly throw my money at them.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Nearest system is 2 jumps away, so we have at most 1 ton of fuel, more than enough to do anything in system, but well need to be fully fueled before jumping out

----------


## samduke

so it is a modified far trader ship, can we actually have the specs for it somewhere in the 1st post ?

----------


## PartyOfRogues

> so it is a modified far trader ship, can we actually have the specs for it somewhere in the 1st post ?


All the info should be on my character sheet if Im not mistaken

----------


## samduke

> All the info should be on my character sheet if Im not mistaken


well that works i guess just need o remember where to look for it.

Minor Tom	
Fuel Tanks	4 weeks operation, J-2
Systems	Fuel Scoop	-
Fuel Processor (40 tons/day)

if the above is as stated and we have a full tank, that would be 4 weeks giving us plenty of time to do things.

but if we only have 1 ton of fuel,I would think the priority would be to fly over to that gas giant and fuel scoop in as much as we can, then go explore while the processor is doing its job and by then end of the next day we have enough fuel refined to make a jump if we wanted...

but seems we are all planet side with the mystery of the mine

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Im pretty sure the 41 tons is a J-2 in addition to the 4 weeks operation, so we should have more than enough time in the system before refueling

----------


## LarsWester

There is a lot of people being right about stuff here.
Samduke I will add the Minor Tom to the first OOC post as a spoiler.  
Regarding fuel.  The Minor Tom currently has about 0.8 tons of fuels. The extra 1 ton of fuel gets you 4-weeks of operation of life support and M-Drive at thrust 1G.  Considering that the Minor Tom jumped into system and then travelled with M-engines for a few days I put the fuel at a little less than 1 but you have 3 weeks of fuel remaining.   The closest Gas Giant is several days travel away from this systems star.  Aster is located very close to the star.  Another alternative for fueling is pumping the water of the planet.   This could cause problems unless you pay for the rights otherwise it is like siphoning gas and if caught could result in a fine.

----------


## davyjones

Lars, before I post, I want to make sure I'm on the same page with how you see Das' titles.

My background concept (based on how he rose in SOC through his career) was that the family title was Count, and that was the title whose lands and income sources were usurped by a rival noble. When he rose to 15 SOC, I thought the best way to portray it was to use Third Imperium Ceremonial Nobility concept - adapting it to fit the role of a special troubleshooter outside of normal Local or Administrative traditions.

(Also, as Marastan is an Imperial Preserve, his title of Duke of Marastan is meant to be fully ceremonial, rather than his family holding any official territory there.)

That said, if you want me to rework how Das received his current title, I'm happy to make it fit the opening narrative.

----------


## LarsWester

Actually no don't bother changing your past story.   I think i was just mistaken and got confused about the honorific title and the family title.   I'll correct the specifics.   The idea being the carrot the Archduke is offering is restoration of your family title and lands.   This won't be something that comes quickly but after several adventures in service to the 3rd Imperium.  I'll update when not on mobile.

----------


## samduke

re: j-drive and associated weight IF I recall correctly the j-drive weight is separate from fuel weight.

the old mongoose books have this listed, having a hard time locating it in mongoose 2nd.

it goes something like this I suspect

Fuel
Total fuel storage for a ship must be indicated in the design plans.
There is no cost, but the capacity does infl uence how often the
ship must refuel. Ships in Traveller use the same fuel  hydrogen
 to power both the Jump drive and the power plant  the main
difference is how much they use up.
Fuel needed for a Jump depends on the size of the ship and the
length of the Jump and is calculated as 0.1 tonnage Jump distance.
A single Jump of that distance consumes that much fuel.
For example, a 200 ton ship with Jump1 would require 0.1 200
1=20 tons of fuel for a Jump.

----------


## LarsWester

> re: j-drive and associated weight IF I recall correctly the j-drive weight is separate from fuel weight.
> 
> the old mongoose books have this listed, having a hard time locating it in mongoose 2nd.
> 
> it goes something like this I suspect
> 
> Fuel
> Total fuel storage for a ship must be indicated in the design plans.
> There is no cost, but the capacity does infl uence how often the
> ...


In the case of the Minor Tom the J-drive is Jump 2 and weighs 15 tons.  A jump 1 will consume 20 tons of fuel, a jump 2 will consume 40 tons of fuel.   It has a capacity of 41 tons.   In the description of the ship's Fuel Tanks it lists 4-weeks operation and 1 jump-2.  This implies that the extra 1 ton of fuel is for the 4-weeks operation of power plants.  Looking at the sample ships it seems that 1 ton of fuel can produce 100  Power for 4 weeks.  Minor Tom currently is producing 75 power.  

While on the Minor Tom the sensors are damaged and have been for awhile.   To repair the damaged sensors it is going to be a task chain.   First an Electronics(Sensors) INT or EDU check 8+  followed by a Mechanics INT check 10+.  It will require sensor parts costing Cr25000 an electronics (sensor) kit Cr2000 for diagnostics and mechanical kit Cr1000 for doing the repair.    
On the subject of tool kits.   All can be purchased at TL9.  Which for the electronics and mechanical would provide a +2 DM to all checks.   But with Engineering (base TL12) would apply a -2DM.   You may want to purchase here and replace with TL12 or higher gear when available.

----------


## Lacco

> While on the Minor Tom the sensors are damaged and have been for awhile.   To repair the damaged sensors it is going to be a task chain.   First an Electronics(Sensors) INT or EDU check 8+  followed by a Mechanics INT check 10+.  It will require sensor parts costing Cr25000 an electronics (sensor) kit Cr2000 for diagnostics and mechanical kit Cr1000 for doing the repair.    
> On the subject of tool kits.   All can be purchased at TL9.  Which for the electronics and mechanical would provide a +2 DM to all checks.   But with Engineering (base TL12) would apply a -2DM.   You may want to purchase here and replace with TL12 or higher gear when available.


Volunteering for the job. With my INT +1, Mechanic 1 and Electronics (Sensor), I think Conrad's the correct job.

I also have a mechanical kit.

But will need someone to get the parts (and haggle if possible) - and ideally, get me an electronic (sensor) kit and also other kits, as per my post up there.

Any volunteers for the shopping part?

----------


## LarsWester

> Volunteering for the job. With my INT +1, Mechanic 1 and Electronics (Sensor), I think Conrad's the correct job.
> 
> I also have a mechanical kit.
> 
> But will need someone to get the parts (and haggle if possible) - and ideally, get me an electronic (sensor) kit and also other kits, as per my post up there.
> 
> Any volunteers for the shopping part?


I think for skill chain tests like this it is better if more than one player get involved so I think Conrad diagnosing the sensors and then someone else doing the mechanical work would be more along the desired route.  But if no one has mechanics than Conrad can do both tasks.  If both of you work on it than I think I would give the check a boon.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Im the only one with broker so most of the shopping will probably be done by me

----------


## samduke

sara has Mechanic 0,  and i am not sure if Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 would help or not, unless someone else has mechanic higher than 0

she could in theory assist on the repair chain

as for what we have for information
Miners sheltering in place. 
Rumors about a pride of Frost Panthers preying upon the miners OR Miners are demanding higher wages. 
need to talk to Foreman Talizandstra 

seems that if Foreman Talizandstra  is close by we can talk to them first, maybe obtain a skiff or other small flyer and then head over to the mine to see what the miners have to say about things, if it is Frost Panthers, then we can exact a large sum of credits to rid them of the pride then exact a sum of credits from the foreman because the miners are now working.. seems that might be best.

if the miners just want higher wages we could act as mediators then exact a sum of credits



edited

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu can help with the mechanics part if needed, so maybe Conrad, Sara and Leishiu can cover any repairs and maintainance.

Arrak Hume has a great Admin skill too (since it's a TL8+ world, makes finding things much faster) along with, as mentioned, the only one with Broker. I'm sure the Duke can open some doors and curry favors, so the two of you could handle external dealings?

----------


## LarsWester

I looked harder at the posted world map and I don't think jt fits the description of Aster.   "99% of Aster is ice fields with a slim section of liquid water at the equator."   I'll make an in character post tomorrow.  But thought i should update the character knowledge that liquid water is located at the equator and some few hours 30 minutes flight away at 1G from your current location.

----------


## LarsWester

Ok so already sounds like a lot of skill checks are shaping up here.  I think I'd like the skill checks rolled in this OOC thread before posting in character how the meetings and such go if that works for people.  If people want to continue the diner scene for some roleplay reasons just include a header like *BACK AT THE TABLE* for that scene otherwise we are going to push forward with  meeting the foreman and some of the other mentioned checks below. 
So I think the following skill checks are called for.

Arrak Hume:
Persuade[Soc] for dealing with the foreman for details about the mine and water skimming.
Broker [Soc] for finding parts dealer and supplier of the various kits.

If you want to check for Freight or Passengers now we can do that now or later if you want to check right before leaving the planet.  If you want to do it roll a Broker/Carouse/Streetwise check for passengers and a broker/streetwise check for freight. 

Conrad:
Electronics (Sensors)[INT or EDU] to diagnose the damaged sensors.  This task is an average check 8+ and would take 1Dx10 minutes.  You can choose to either make the check easier or harder by changing the time spent on it.    

Leishiu and/or Sara:  
Mechanics [INT] to repair the damaged sensors.   This is a Difficult Check 10+ and would take 1Dx10 Hours.  You add a DM depending on the Effect of Conrad's check to this roll.   If you are using the newly purchased tools and both working on it I would allow a boon to the check.  And the way I would like to mechanically achieve that is for one of you to roll 1D twice and one to roll 1D.  Then we take the highest two.  

Dasi:
You haven't mentioned it but a good task for you would be to check if there was any mail in system to take to your destination this would require a straight 2D roll from someone and since Dasi would grant the most DM to the roll makes sense for you to do it.   Dasi's Naval rank and Soc DM would get added to the 2D roll but the target is 12+.   Go ahead and roll the 1D mail containers (5 tons each) as well to see how much mail there is regardless if you are the ones deemed worthy enough to transport or not.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

*Spoiler: Skill Checks*
Show

 Broker: (2d6+2)[*4*] 
Persuade: (2d6+2)[*6*] 

*Spoiler: Trade*
Show


Passengers
Low: (2d6+3)[*10*] 
Basic: (2d6+2)[*11*] 
Middle: (2d6+2)[*6*] 
High: (2d6-2)[*5*] 

Cargo
Major: (2d6-1)[*8*]
Minor: (2d6+3)[*11*]
Incidental: (2d6+5)[*12*]

Goods
Black Market Supplier: (2d6+4)[*14*]

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Supplier has Common Goods, Biochemicals, Luxury Consumables, Petrochemicals, Pharmaceuticals, Textiles, Spices, Uncommon Raw Materials, Illegal Biochemicals, Illegal Drugs, Illegal Luxuries and the first (1d6)[*1*] goods from
(2d6)[*2*][*5*](7) 
(2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) 
(2d6)[*6*][*1*](7) 
(2d6)[*4*][*5*](9) 
(2d6)[*5*][*4*](9) 
(2d6)[*5*][*6*](11)

Edit: Looks like advanced vehicles

----------


## LarsWester

> *Spoiler: Skill Checks*
> Show
> 
>  Broker: (1d6)[*4*] 
> Persuade: [roll1] 
> 
> *Spoiler: Trade*
> Show
> 
> ...


oof that nat 2 on the broker means that the station has a very limited supply of toolkits and as such they are drastically overpriced.   Quantity 1 can be purchased of the following.
Engineering (any specialty except J-engine) - Cr8000
Electronics (any specialty) - Cr4000
Mechanical - Cr2000
It also took an increased time to find any kits (1d6)[*4*] x 4 hours.
They still have the additional sensor parts at the cost I mentioned previously.   I'll post later today the dealings with the foreman. 

As for the passengers and freight check.  I don't see the skill check that was asked for either carouse, broker, or streetwise for passengers and broker or streetwise for the freight.  This is an important roll as the effect is a DM to the other rolls.   We'll use a single skill check for all passengers rolls and a single check for all freight rolls.   This check and then a bunch of straight 2D rolls (4 for passengers and 3 for freight) is all I need from you as the trader.   I'll apply the necessary DM's (might be stuff you're not aware of) and make the multiple D6 rolls and make both an in character and out of character post summarizing the results.

----------


## LarsWester

> Supplier has Common Goods, Biochemicals, Luxury Consumables, Petrochemicals, Pharmaceuticals, Textiles, Spices, Uncommon Raw Materials, Illegal Biochemicals, Illegal Drugs, Illegal Luxuries and the first (1d6)[*1*] goods from
> [roll1] 
> [roll2] 
> [roll3] 
> [roll4] 
> [roll5] 
> [roll6]
> 
> Edit: Looks like advanced vehicles


This is from the successful check in the previous post I assume this was a streetwise check but doesn't look like you included +1 bonus from Soc.  It would help if future skill checks list the skill and the characteristic being used if any sometimes it's a straight skill check or plain characteristic check.   I absolutely love the advanced vehicle result as I was already thinking about the vehicles available here which are a version of the tracked ATV specially suited for traversing the icy terrain of Aster.  Each ATV weighs 10 tons and has a base cost of Cr175000.  The dealer has (1d6)[*1*] divide by 2 round up available.  
EDIT so 1 Tracked Cold Weatherized ATV available.  check page 139 for details.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

> As for the passengers and freight check.  I don't see the skill check that was asked for either carouse, broker, or streetwise for passengers and broker or streetwise for the freight.  This is an important roll as the effect is a DM to the other rolls.


My bad, I applied my skill just as a DM to each of those rolls

Actual Rolls
Freight: Streetwise (2d6+2)[*13*]
Passengers Streetwise (2d6+2)[*10*]

----------


## LarsWester

Pricing for the following
*Common Electronics* - (3d6)[*8*] 95% adjusted price per ton Cr19000 2Dx10 available
*Common Industrial Goods* - (3d6)[*12*] 75% adjusted price per ton Cr7500 2Dx10 available
*Common Manufactured Goods* - (3d6)[*14*] 65% adjusted price per ton Cr13000 2Dx10 available 
*Common Raw Materials* - (3d6)[*14*] 65% adjusted price per ton Cr3250 2Dx20 available 
*Common Consumables* - (3d6+2)[*10*] 85% adjusted price per ton Cr425 2Dx20 available 
*Common Ore* - (3d6)[*11*] 80% adjusted price per ton Cr800 2Dx20 available 
*Biochemicals* - (3d6+2)[*14*] 65% adjusted price per ton Cr32500 1Dx5 available
*Luxury Consumables* - (3d6+1)[*14*] 65% adjusted price per ton Cr13000 1Dx10 available 
*Petrochemicals* - (3d6)[*11*] 80% adjusted price per ton Cr8000 1Dx10 available 
*Pharmaceuticals* - (3d6)[*17*] 50% adjusted price per ton Cr50000 1D available
*Textiles* - (3d6)[*16*] 55% adjusted price per ton Cr1650 1Dx20 available
*Spices* - (3d6)[*9*] 90% adjusted price per ton Cr5400 1Dx10 available
*Uncommon Raw Materials* - (3d6+1)[*9*] 90% adjusted price per ton Cr18000 1Dx10 available
*Illegal Biochemicals* - (3d6+2)[*12*] 75% adjusted price per ton Cr37500 1DX5 available
*Illegal Drugs* - (3d6+1)[*12*] 75% adjusted price per ton Cr75000 1D available
*Illegal Luxuries* - (3d6+1)[*7*] 100% adjusted price per ton Cr50000 1D available
Broker Skill +1 added to all above.  Feel free to roll availability on any that have interest to you.  If you don't buy something then this dealer is mad at you and won't deal with you for at least a month.

----------


## Lacco

> Conrad:
> Electronics (Sensors)[INT or EDU] to diagnose the damaged sensors.  This task is an average check 8+ and would take 1Dx10 minutes.  You can choose to either make the check easier or harder by changing the time spent on it.


Well, if Arrak calls me to tell me the price is up, Conrad just sighs and sends more money over. Can't argue with what the ship needs.

Also, Conrad's going to take a sweet time (moving from 1Dx10 minutes to 1D hours). Don't want to mess up.

Electronics (Sensors) 1 [INT +1] DM+2 = (2d6+4)[*12*] vs. TN 8+

I'll also assist with the mechanics roll if possible (by that time we'll have two mechanics kits).

----------


## LarsWester

Conrad roll that 1D for the time it takes to diagnose.

----------


## LarsWester

> My bad, I applied my skill just as a DM to each of those rolls
> 
> Actual Rolls
> Freight: Streetwise *AdvancedVehicles* - (3d6+1)[*11*]
> Passengers Streetwise [roll1]


We'll get it worked out.   I posted the pricing for the different available goods but you should roll for availability of any that you are interested in buying.  
I forgot the extra good the advanced vehicles so here's that roll for pricing already did the availability and there is a single ATV for sale.  Let's see how much it costs. Cr140000 for the Tracked ATV. 
*AdvancedVehicles* - (3d6+1)[*11*]

----------


## LarsWester

For Passengers 
*Low* - (3d6)[*6*]
*Basic* - (4d6)[*18*]
*Middle* - (2d6)[*7*]
*High* - (2d6)[*4*]

For Freight
*MajorLots* - (4d6)[*23*]
*MinorLots* - (6d6)[*26*]
*IncidentalLots* - (6d6)[*20*]

For Freight Lots 
*LotRolls* - (40d6)[*1*][*1*][*4*][*3*][*2*][*2*][*4*][*1*][*6*][*1*][*5*][*5*][*2*][*6*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*1*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*1*][*4*][*2*][*6*][*6*][*3*][*2*][*4*][*4*][*3*][*2*][*1*][*5*][*4*][*4*][*5*][*3*](141)

----------


## PartyOfRogues

I know that freight is payed upon delivery, but do passengers pay up front or on arrival

----------


## LarsWester

Freight Lots available listed in tonnage.
major 10,10,40,30,20,20,40,10,60,10,50,50,20,60,60,20,60  ,50,10,60,20,60,50,
Minor 5,20,10,30,30,15,10,20,20,15,10,5,25,20,20,25
Incidental - 3 and 
[rollv=IncidentalLots]19d6[rollv]
basically use these lots as filler once the rest of your cargo has been assigned.  Freight will pay Cr1600 per ton for the jump 2 travel to your next destination.

----------


## LarsWester

*lots* - (19d6)[*2*][*4*][*5*][*3*][*4*][*3*][*6*][*2*][*3*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*2*][*1*][*4*][*5*][*5*][*2*][*5*](67) fixing my foul up above.

----------


## Lacco

Repair time: (1d6)[*5*]h

----------


## LarsWester

> I know that freight is payed upon delivery, but do passengers pay up front or on arrival


Generally passengers pay on safe arrival with a percentage paid upfront.  Call it 25% upfront.  Certain highly motivated individuals might be willing to pay up to 100% upfront.  Low berth passengers always pay upfront as they may not survive. 
(2d6)[*1*][*1*](2)
in this case there is a single passenger willing to pay their basic passage fare all upfront as long as you leave system with in the next 48 hours.   You get this tip from your underground black market connection.  
Note on passengers since no one on crew has steward 1 or higher you won't really be able to take the high passengers but Arrak's steward 0 will allow the booking of 10 middle passengers.  That would fill Minor Tom's 10 state rooms and take up 1 ton of cargo space.   Alternatively you could take 4 Basic Passengers per stateroom but this would increase the life support costs of your ship.  Generally better to take fewer higher class passengers.  You could also take up to 6 low passengers in the Minor Tom's low berths.
So this pass it could be 7 middle, 12 basic, and 6 low passengers would be the max and it would take about 1 ton of cargo space.  It would cost a total of Cr40,600 for life support for the month but the passengers would pay Cr105,600 of that Cr34,425 would be available upfront if you take the highly motivated basic passenger.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

If we just take the middle and low passengers for now thats 22,200 Cr up front with an additional 48,600 Cr on arrival at Mille Falcs if my math is correct

----------


## LarsWester

> If we just take the middle and low passengers for now thats 22,200 Cr up front with an additional 48,600 Cr on arrival at Mille Falcs if my math is correct


The 7 middle passengers leave 3 staterooms open for up to 12 basic passengers.  My numbers above include them.

----------


## LarsWester

> Repair time: [roll0]h


I'd make an in character post summarizing this successful check where you find out what has been damaged on the sensor array of the Minor Tom and have come up with a plan to fix it and what that would require as far as parts and toolkits.  In all the diagnostics take about 5 hours during this time Arrak is wheeling and dealing (we are just starting to get to that in character).   I think Sara and Leishiu could be checking out the other systems of the ship.   Both are skilled pilots although with different types of vessels and engineers with different specialties.  As I suggested earlier Dasi during this time might want to be checking on the availability of mail.   Ultimately you're free to do whatever for about the next 5 hours.  I made a spreadsheet link on the first page to track finances.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

I think the numbers for life support are a bit off, are you counting the people in the low berth as 1,000 Cr each in addition to the 100 Cr per person for low berth

----------


## LarsWester

The formula is 1000 per stateroom 3000 per stateroom at double occupancy or more.   100 per low berth.   1000 per person not in low berth.  So for 12 basic, 7 middle, 6 low  and crew.   It should be 1000*7+ 3000*3 + 100*6+ 1000*(7+12+5) = 7000+9000+600+24000 = 40600.
Good news is that you are in for a profitable month even if you just take 64 tons of freight.  Could be more if you try luck on speculative trading or get to take the mail. Speaking of speculative trading is there any that interest you enough to roll the d6s to see how many are available.   Some are super expensive for this early in the game.   But illegal goods you are limited to the 10 tons of smuggling compartments if you want to play it relatively safe.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

> The formula is 1000 per stateroom 3000 per stateroom at double occupancy or more.


Ok, looks like thats mentioned on the table but not the text on same page as the life support rules

----------


## LarsWester

Pricing  wanted to make sure this post didnt get lost.  Do you want me to roll for availabillty or you can check specific goods?

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Common Manufactured: (2d6)[*8*]x10 tons @ 13,000/65%
Luxury Consumables: (1d6)[*4*]x10 tons @ 13,000/65%
Pharmaceuticals: (1d6)[*6*] tons @ 50,000/50%
Textiles: (1d6)[*6*]x20 tons @ 1,650/55%
Illegal Drugs: (1d6)[*2*] tons @ 75,000/75%

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu's: Mechanics (+1), Int (+2), Effect from Conrad's roll (unknown)
First two dice:
(2d6)[*4*][*2*](6)

6+3+?=9

----------


## LarsWester

Conrad's previous check gives a +2 DM as well so looking good lets get that 1d6 from Sara and see how well the two of you succeed.

----------


## LarsWester

I think one piece of info that Arrak will need to know as the groups merchant is how much of people's personal credits are going to be available to buy things with *speculative trading*.  I could see this working two ways an easy way and a hard way.

Easy way- Everyone puts towards the group found an equal amount say another Cr10000 this gives Arrak Cr50000 to buy things and when he sells them the group divides the profits evenly. 

Hard way- People individually decide how much group seed money to offer and then profits are split by shares.  So say a share is Cr10000 and Dasilev buys in with 5 shares by offering Cr50000 of his personal credits.  Then when it comes to profit splitting from speculative trading the profits are split by shares.  

Pros:
Easy way the group gains money on equal footing.  
Hard way the group can buy more stuff right now.  

In my mind profits from passengers, freight, mail or side jobs are split evenly or kept in a corporate account.

----------


## LarsWester

Adding flavor to each of the types.  Also I missed that Aster was a Non-Industrial planet so adjusting some pricing as bolded below.  
Common Manufactured: [roll0]x10 tons @ *16,000/80%* - (Heaters, stoves, clothing)
Luxury Consumables: [roll1]x10 tons @ 13,000/65% (Algae and Artic plant and animal extracts.)
Pharmaceuticals: [roll2] tons @ 50,000/50% (Raw ingredients (microbes and tardigrades) for anagathics are being harvested from deep within the ice.)  
Textiles: [roll3]x20 tons @ 1,650/55% (Furs from native wildlife.)
Illegal Drugs: [roll4] tons @ 75,000/75% (A homemade narcotic based off the microbes mentioned above)


My advice with these numbers is to purchase as much Pharmaceuticals as you can afford and fill the rest of cargo with freight shipments.   Freight is free so preferred over textiles at this point.   You don't have the resources right now to play heavily in the speculative trading markets but even a single ton of Pharma at 50% reduction in price is likely to net a good payday at your next destination.   If everyone put all that they had and you threw in the upfront fares of passengers you could maybe get 5 tons of pharmaceuticals but that would be all the eggs in one basket not the wisest.

----------


## samduke

> Conrad's previous check gives a +2 DM as well so looking good lets get that 1d6 from Sara and see how well the two of you succeed.


sorry been busy..
sara can put forth Cr 10,000 for stuff

(1d6)[*2*]

Mechanic 0
Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 

Dex +1
End +1
Int +1
Edu +2

----------


## LarsWester

Sara and Leishiu combine for a result of 13 which beats the check so the repair will be successful and the sensors will no longer be damaged.  However the work will take a total of 20 hours to complete.  With the two of you working on it we will cut the time in half to 10 hours.  You'll probably be in the middle of the repairs when Arrak and Dasi return to the ship.   Arrak is still dealer with his new contact.  I'm not sure what Dasilev is doing right now.   I suggest checking on the mail situation as it pays better than freight.

----------


## Harmony

As for money, I have two suggestions.

a) We're all equal partners. Some of us have brought more shares, some more cash with them, but for the sake of fluid game play, we're all equal partners and don't really have personal money.
So we collectively earn money, and pay repairs, equipment, upkeep and salaries. This works best if everyone cooperates and no one is stingy or openly frivolous with spendings.
If we go this route, I'd suggest that Arram is our purser and manages expenses and incomes, if you're up for it PartyofRogues.

b) We split down our shares of the ship. Any income the ship makes is first counted against it's operation costs, and with some off set for repairs/equipment etc, the rest is split according to shares. Amount of shares would indicate percentage of cargo that could be used for speculative trade, with again a percentage of the income (not necessarily profit) going towards operations/repairs/equipment. If someone has very low shares (I'm unsure how it stands) it might be more feasible with a salary instead.

Personally, I like at least some variation of a). It might be a bit non-immersive, but I really how it brings forth 'us', rather than 'me' for us as a group.

----------


## Lacco

I agree. Basically: the crew holds the money together. Personal funds? Yeah, why not. Allocate some funds towards "retirement" fund (e.g. equal to salary for every month) and if you want to leave, you can take what you put in and your salary.

From my point of view: as Dasilev stated, we are the crew. We are all equal. We put our money in and we go all in: we either get rich together or die trying.

----------


## LarsWester

Glad to hear people voicing their thoughts.   I'd like to hear what DavyJones thinks.  Dasilev has by far the most amounts of credits but also the highest monthly living cost expenses.   Everyone pooling all their credits and managing a single group balance will by far be the easiest way to track things but I think that means everyone tapping into the group balance as needed for items and monthly living expenses.  One thought that the expense spreadsheet now shows.
Is that everyone contributes a good amount of their personal credits to a joint fund.   At the end of the month the joint fund would most likely be able to pay everyone back and have a good deal of money to fund the group going forward toward future months.  I had people putting forward the following total credit amounts.
Name
Group Donation
Remaining Personal Credits

Arrak
15000
4950

Conrad
30000
5860

Dasilev
135000
11590

Leishiu
45000
1090

Sara
15000
1150


This gives the group a total of 240,000 Credits which can be used to buy the parts for the sensor, 4 tons of pharmaceuticals, and cover the needed life support costs for the upcoming month.   Then you all can get your personal credits back when the pharmaceuticals sell.  You are guaranteed a profit on these as the lowest roll will result in a sale price of 60000/ton.

----------


## davyjones

I agree, as well. (Sorry, I keep the OOC thread near the top for easy access to character sheets; forgot to check the tail end for new posts.) Das would prefer to keep a little more in reserve, but he's also invested in ensuring the success of the mission (and we're looking at a nearly-guaranteed profit), so Cr135,000 toward the seed pool will work.

On a tangentially-related note, Lars, could you please include in the ship's notes the breakdown for each character's investment in the ship itself, in terms of either MCr1-value ship shares or percent stake?

----------


## LarsWester

Sure if you really want to break it down that far Arrak owns the vast majority of the ship.  26MCr compared to everyone else combined at 11MCr.
PartyOfRogues pretty sure its obvious but Valen is your black market dealer you rolled up.  Not sure if you want to do purchasing in character or out of character.  Valen also handles the majority of the freight shipping off world.

----------


## LarsWester

> On a tangentially-related note, Lars, could you please include in the ship's notes the breakdown for each character's investment in the ship itself, in terms of either MCr1-value ship shares or percent stake?


Updated that first post as requested.  Also I mentioned that the group could benefit from Dasilev checking in to see how much mail needs to be transported off world.   This would be a 2D check + a bunch of modifiers for the planet + Naval Rank + SOC Mod.  For Dasilev on Aster it is don't roll a 2.   Then also roll another 1D to see how many 5 ton containers there are.

----------


## davyjones

Dasilev 2D+ naval rank (6) + SOC (+3) + local mods (2D+9+local mods)
(2d6+9)[*19*]

1D Containers
(1d6)[*1*] - _Oof, botched that one_

----------


## LarsWester

Still makes sense for such a backwater planet.  And it still is more credits than freight.  25000 vs 8000.   All in all its going to be a really good month for you guys financially.

----------


## Lacco

Apologies for my silence. I am in an exile inflicted by family vidits at least until 28th. Limited posting ability.

----------


## LarsWester

No problem waiting on direction from Arrak anyways.  I think we are at a point where the month's shopping is lined up but the group needs to decide on the miner issue.  This adventure is going to be sandbox in nature so don't feel a requirement to chase every crumb I drop.   I will be dropping quite a few.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Sorry about that, been a bit busy as of late but i should be able to post tomorrow or in the next couple of days

----------


## LarsWester

All I am dealing with a lot right now.  Wife has Covid meaning I have the nearly 2 year old who just won't go down for a nap.  Point being my vacation has not had the free time I expected.   I should be able to return to normal posting later this week but wanted to let everyone know why I was going to be silent for the next few days

----------


## davyjones

Hang in there, Lars. Family is infinitely more important than gaming; we're happy to stand by. Hope the missus feels better soon!

----------


## LarsWester

just checking in with folks I'm going to make an in character post later that will summarize everything and bring all the individual timelines together back at the hangar.  Still at a crazy schedule here.   It is babysitting for 12 hours then work for 2-3 more each night after the 2 year old goes to sleep.  Thankfully only need to keep this up for a few days more.  
Ok In character post made and updating out of character here.

Ok I'd like to get people's opinions on two matters.

1. The Mining Troubles - are you in favor of investigating or rather skip it?

2. Passengers and Staterooms -  There are 7 middle passengers looking for transport and the Minor Tom has 10 staterooms.   I think I forgot about the 5 of you needing rooms.   According to the book basic passage is considered 4 bunks per stateroom so it is possible for you all to fit within 2 of the staterooms and even book 4 basic passengers in a 3rd room.   It is also possible for you each to have your own stateroom which would cut down on the middle passengers you could take and eat into the profit margins.   How do people feel about the rooming situation?  

I think these would be somethings that the crew would be discussing right now as Arrak would have just mentioned that Valen can line up some fare paying passengers.

----------


## davyjones

1. I'm all for it, especially since kCr 50 will go a long way toward our ~kCr 80 monthly expenses.

2. As at least three of us have earned the right to individual staterooms (and Das is in his forties, man; he's to old to be climbing into a junior officer bunkbed!), unless some romantic pairing happens to the point of "moving in," so to speak, I think each crewmember should get that comfort. That still gives us 5 staterooms for passengers.

Another (less desirable) option is to have the ladies share a cabin and Das & Conrad share a cabin (Arrak, as owner-aboard, would have the privilege of his own cabin), leaving us 7 cabins for passengers.

I'd prefer to keep the number of civilians running around the ship all week to a minimum, even if it means we're leaving Cr1,100 on the table for each stateroom (at J-1). Yes, Middle passengers take up more of Arrak's time for Stewardship, but we, as a crew, can more easily manage 5 people than 20 (and that still nets us Cr23,500 per J-1, after life support costs).

_On a side note, Lars, how do you handle the chances of passengers being a couple, where they would prefer a single stateroom instead of each getting their own? I don't recall the rules ever quantifying that, and it's been a while since I've run a game._

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Im also in favor of heading to the mine, even if its just checking in thats still free refueling, also I think with life support costs factored in middle passengers are more profitable than 4x basic passengers per room

----------


## LarsWester

> I think with life support costs factored in middle passengers are more profitable than 4x basic passengers per room


100% this is true more profitable to take 1 middle passenger than 4 basic passengers when including life support costs.  If the decision is to rent out 5 staterooms and use the 6 low-berths. We can figure out how many couples are travelling in as requested above by Davy Jones.  
(1d6)[*3*] divided by 2 round down.  1 = 0 double occupancy rooms.  2-3 = 1 4-5 = 2 6 = 3.
I should have noted that the Far Trader model like Minor Tom has 3 staterooms on the lower Deck near the bridge and 7 located on the upper deck.   Logically it could be that whoever is acting as steward (Arrak at this point) has a cabin upstairs and then the lower 3 staterooms are for the other 4 of you.   Probably due to his rank and age Dasilev would have a cabin to himself but with Conrad in one and the two ladies bunked together in the third.  That would be up to Sara and Leishiu though.  That would leave 6 staterooms on the upper level for passengers.  Which with 1 couple looking for middle passage would provide room for all 7 middle passengers.   

The ship is going to have a _really good_ month with transporting the pharmaceuticals.  Will be interesting what the 3d6 roll when selling them will be but even with triple 1s the ship makes 100k profit this month.  triple 6s and the ship makes 400k profit this month.   That doesn't include the possible pay for resolving the mining issue.

----------


## LarsWester

> _On a side note, Lars, how do you handle the chances of passengers being a couple, where they would prefer a single stateroom instead of each getting their own? I don't recall the rules ever quantifying that, and it's been a while since I've run a game._


Fair point there and I hope the way I adjudicated that works for everyone.  There will be a small number of couples looking for transit usually between 0 and 3.   If there is more than 20 middle passengers available I would roll 1D for couples.  For fun sake there are (1d3-1)[*0*] couples looking for low berths.

----------


## davyjones

My numbers included life support. (I had the math in there earlier, but took it out before I posted.)

One person, for one week, costs Cr500 in life support. So, a single J-1 basic passenger nets us Cr1,700 and a single J-1 Middle passenger nets us Cr5,700.

Two J-1 basic passengers sharing a stateroom is a net Cr3,400; three is Cr5,100 and four is Cr6,800.

So, filling a stateroom with four basic passengers is worth Cr1,100 more than a single Middle passenger.

Since I'm here, a single basic J-2 passenger nets us Cr2,400 (two nets Cr4,800, three nets Cr7,200, and four nets Cr9,600) and a single J-2 Middle passenger nets us Cr8,500. Also a net Cr1,100 more for four basic passengers over a single Middle passenger.

The question, then, becomes does the potential trouble that could be caused by three extra persons per stateroom become more burdensome than required Stewardship time in transit and the loss of Cr1,100?

If we go with four crew cabins and six passenger cabins, filling them will always net us at least Cr34,200 on a J-1 trip and Cr51,000 on a J-2 trip. If we do three crew cabins and seven passenger cabins, the minimum net for filling them is Cr39,900 & Cr59,500, respectively.

And a "no questions asked" passage should always cost Cr10,000, all in advance. ;)

----------


## LarsWester

> My numbers included life support. (I had the math in there earlier, but took it out before I posted.)
> ---------
> And a "no questions asked" passage should always cost Cr10,000, all in advance. ;)


Life support cost for passengers have two numbers.  
First cost is the per person. A flat Cr1000 per alive person.
Second cost is per stateroom. Cr1000 per single occupancy, Cr3000 per double or higher occupancy.
Taking both figures into account.
At J-1 4 basic passengers pay a total of Cr8800 but costs a total of Cr7000 in life support  For profit of Cr1800
At J-1 1 Middle Passenger pays a total of Cr6200 but costs a total of Cr2000 in life support. For profit of Cr4000
The single middle passenger pays Cr2200 more than 4 basic passengers.  This difference increases at J-2 (the planned jump).  J-2 rate is Cr9000-Cr2000=Cr7000 for Middle and Cr11600-Cr7000=Cr4600 for Basic.  The difference at J-2 is Cr2400.  J-3 the difference is still Cr2400.

The way I'm gonna play it is an urgent passenger is willing to pay the normal fare upfront.  Someone who needs to be smuggled offworld or onworld would have a special rate.  This would involve some rolls to evade detection in either getting them on the ship or off the ship.   Failure leading to consequences.   

Interesting to note the case of the couple travelling as middle passengers reduces the profit margin per passenger due to the double occupancy stateroom increase in life support costs, but not profit margin per stateroom. 

In the case of your expected J-2 jump the profit for renting out 6 rooms and 6 low berths while having Sara and Leishiu share a room will be Cr70800-Cr26600 = Cr44200.   If you rent out only 5 rooms and give each crew member their own room it becomes Cr61800-Cr23600 = Cr38200.

Actually Conrad and Leishiu have a prior connection so maybe they bunk in the same room instead of just saying its the ladies who are sharing.   There's a Cr6000 bonus to two people sharing a room on a Jump-2 on a Jump-1 its only Cr3200.

The Google Sheet for Group Finances I setup should be editable by others.  Except for the fields with formulas.

----------


## davyjones

Okay, that's different than what you listed in the ship stat block, which is what I was looking at.

----------


## samduke

I would have no issues with my character sharing space with the other female thus giving us more cabins for paying folk

----------


## samduke

well I intended rolls but forgot the / in IC

Stealth 1 + Dex DM +1 (2d6)[*2*][*5*](7)

Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 + as appropriate (Str DM 0, Dex DM +1, DM +1, Int DM +1, Edu DM +2) (2d6)[*6*][*5*](11)

iedited

----------


## Lacco

No problem with sharing a room. Conrad's a heavy sleeper. But he snores. A lot.

Also, no shopping for me at this point. Or at least no ideas - I'd like a vacc suit, but I'm mostly out of cash, so I'll wait for the next month.

EDIT: Should I assume we've been briefed by Arrak/Das to save time? Or will we go through with it?

----------


## LarsWester

> Okay, that's different than what you listed in the ship stat block, which is what I was looking at.


Yeah it was a bit too much to fit in a table so I called it Cr2000 per person plus extras.

----------


## davyjones

Das isn't hurting for CrImps, Lacco, and would be happy to front Conrad whatever he needs to get suited up properly. Das needs to get some gear, too, before we take off.

----------


## LarsWester

Samduke pushed the IN character thread ahead to landing near the mining site.   I don't have a proble with that personally.   If people want to make some purchases just call them out here in out of character.  We don't have to roleplay every shopping event.  I would ask that you list your purchases here or in character before making your next in character post.

Samduke I am a bit confused by the Jack of All Trades skill check.  To clarify Jack-of-all-Trades isn't really a skill in itself it instead lessens the penalty for being unskilled in other skills.   So your JoaT 1 means you only have a -2 in skills that are not trained.   That also means that you never really test Jack of All Trades by itself.   I am going to keep your 2d6 result for a different check though and apply the appropriate bonuses based on your character sheet.

----------


## LarsWester

As far as room sharing goes I leave it up to Leishiu's preference then.   Either bunking with Conrad who she knows is a snorer or Sara who she doesn't know that well yet but did just pull a near all nighter fixing the sensor.

----------


## davyjones

Das will pick up:
TL 8 Binoculars (Cr750)
TL 6 IR Goggles (Cr500)
TL 9 Light Intensifier Goggles (Cr1250)
2x TL 9 Radio Transceivers (500km) (Cr1000) (one for Conrad and one for Arrak)

For a total of Cr3500, and anything else Conrad needs.

Note: I'll update my character sheet later.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Arrak will also get an environment suit

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu doesn't mind sharing room. Having spent 16 years in the imperial navy, it's a luxury just being two sharing the same room. Wouldn't know what to do with the space. She'd probably share room with Conrad unless he objects, she's used enough to grab micro-sleep in loud conditions that some simple snoring wouldn't bother her, and any sense of privacy aboard a ship was swept away already at the academy.

She also has a ship's boat I just recalled when I checked through the shares. It needs to be liquidated, and the funds from that should keep us afloat even if we run into some bad luck! If Arrak and the Duke could handle that, it would be awesome!

Don't think there's a need for any purchases at this point.

----------


## LarsWester

> She also has a ship's boat I just recalled when I checked through the shares. It needs to be liquidated, and the funds from that should keep us afloat even if we run into some bad luck! If Arrak and the Duke could handle that, it would be awesome!
> .


Haven't forgotten about this boat but the I couldn't explain how it was in this system.   The boat doesn't have jump capabilities and I was thinking it would be at one of the systems with a Navy Base in Glisten or District 268 subsectors.   Selling it for 50% of book cost doesn't require a check or a broker soc check can be made that could increase the sale price.  The ship boat benefit gives a full small ship under 10MCr so by Core rule book that would be the following options: Launch, Light Fighter, Pinnace, Ship's Boat, Slow Boat, or Slow Pinnace.

----------


## Lacco

My shopping list is just a vacc suit: depending on if we have enough in the ship's locker (basically: I'd prefer if we had one spare, but it's enough if we have each one of those).

As for the staterooms, seems like Conrad has a roommate. Just like old times! Except he won't be keeping his socks to dry over the HVAC like he used to while in the navy when there's a lady AND an officer present.

I'd also offer that Conrad tries to sell the boat... but I won't. It would be hilarious, but tragic.

----------


## LarsWester

> My shopping list is just a vacc suit: depending on if we have enough in the ship's locker (basically: I'd prefer if we had one spare, but it's enough if we have each one of those).


The Minor Tom comes with a single TL10 Vacc Suit for external maintenance purposes.  Additional TL8 Vacc Suits can be purchased on Aster.

----------


## Lacco

@davyjones: I'll then put the rest of my money into getting the additional vacc suit. And take you up on the offer to borrow some money for a vacc suit from Das.

Total cost: 12,000 Cr; split between Conrad & Dasilev (edited into the group finance spreadsheet).

----------


## LarsWester

Technically for the record landing a ship in atmospheric conditions actually requires a Piloting (Dex) check.  The ice sheets of Aster make this an Average (8+) check.   Leishiu has a +4 to this roll and the normal time range is 1Dx10 seconds.   Taking Leishiu giving the 90 second warning as a sign that she is going to take her time and get the +2 for doing so.  This means even a nat 2 would be a successful landing so a roll isn't needed.  Just pointing out that landing normally requires a check if doing it quickly.

----------


## davyjones

> @davyjones: I'll then put the rest of my money into getting the additional vacc suit. And take you up on the offer to borrow some money for a vacc suit from Das.
> 
> Total cost: 12,000 Cr; split between Conrad & Dasilev (edited into the group finance spreadsheet).


I'll mark kCr12 off my character sheet. Geez, you kids are expensive... ;)

Lacco & PartyofRogues, please remember to add a Radio Transceiver to your character sheets.

----------


## Lacco

Just 6,500Cr - I've used 5,500Cr out of Conrad's funds for this.

Also: He already has a transceiver.

----------


## davyjones

Then the ship has a spare. :)

----------


## LarsWester

Waiting to hear actions from Leishiu before moving on.  Will give Harmony another 24 hours before moving on with her staying on the ship.

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu will stay on the ship, ready in case there is a need for evacuation.

----------


## LarsWester

Appropriate checks to make as you feel they may apply to your character. 
Recon - to observe surroundings
Stealth - to approach unobserved.

Let me know if you want to attempt something not in the book and I'll tell you if and what check(s) are necessary.  Any check listed in the book under a skill can be attempted without asking.

----------


## samduke

rolls for sara
Str DM 0
Dex DM +1
End DM +1
Int DM +1
Edu DM +2

Recon 1 (2d6)[*6*][*3*](9) + related
Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*1*][*5*](6) + related
Stealth 1 (2d6)[*6*][*2*](8) + related

----------


## davyjones

As Das has neither of those skills, he'll attempt Recon, since that's at +0 with INT, at least.

Recon (INT)
(2d6)[*8*]

----------


## LarsWester

Can Leishiu roll an electronics (sensors) - Int or Edu check?  Let's see what the sensors pick up and how well she can interpret the data.   The Minor Tom has Civilian level sensors so a -2 to the check.  It has Visual, Thermal, and Active or Passive Radar/Lidar sensor types.  We'll say that it is running either Visual, Thermal, and Passive Radar/Lidar or it concentrates its bandwidth to run Active Radar/Lidar at a specific target.  I'm assuming the range Leishiu wants to employ is the Close range 1-10km.

Also a reminder that Leishiu has a Boat (any ship less than 10MCr) waiting for her in any system with a Naval base.   The sad thing about these ships is the lack of a jump drive.   The closest systems with a Naval base are Mille Falcs, New Rome, and Egypt

----------


## Harmony

(2d6)[*6*] +2 (Int) + 0 (skill) -2 (sensors) = 6

I'll decide where the ship is later!

----------


## LarsWester

Success on the sensors roll let's see how long it takes. (1d6)[*4*] x10 minutes.   So enjoy the tunes and snooze.

----------


## samduke

> Sara continues trudging through the knee deep snow towards the Habitat modules. As she approaches she notices that a thick layer of snow covers the top of all the domes *except for one which is clear but along its perimeter there appears to be a layer of ice extending out a meter or so*. As Sara gets within a few hundred meters the sound of muffled voices can be heard but the words can't be deciphered.



Sara
Str DM 0
Dex DM +1
End DM +1
Int DM +1
Edu DM +2
Soc DM 0

oooohhh-kay, rolls that might help with determining where an entrance might be, & or to determine if that dome that is clear can support weight for attempts at communication before getting on it.

Mechanic 0 (2d6)[*2*][*3*](5) + related
Stealth 1(2d6)[*4*][*5*](9) + related
Recon 1(2d6)[*1*][*3*](4) + related
Jack-Of-All-Trades 1(2d6)[*1*][*3*](4) + related

----------


## samduke

rolls to use what ever is handy and or appropriate nearby tools to break the ice / shovel the snow and otherwise clear the door so that it can be opened

----------


## samduke

Sara
Str DM 0
Dex DM +1
End DM +1
Int DM +1
Edu DM +2
Soc DM 0

Melee (Blade) 1  (2d6)[*6*][*1*](7) + related
Engineering (Life Support) 1  (2d6)[*2*][*1*](3) + related
Mechanic 0 (2d6)[*2*][*1*](3) + related
Stealth 1 (2d6)[*6*][*3*](9) + related
Recon 1 (2d6)[*1*][*4*](5) + related
Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*2*][*6*](8) + related

----------


## LarsWester

What blade is Sara carrying?  Do you have athletics either endurance or strength?
Nevermind I referred back to your character sheet.  Simple Blade and no athletics training.   I think I have enough to resolve these checks.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

INT check: (2d6+1)[*10*]

----------


## LarsWester

Excellent Arrak is able to deduce enough of the intended message to transmit his message to the foreman as previously posted.

----------


## LarsWester

I need a roll for amount of time (1d6)[*6*] x 10 minutes.  To see how long it would take Sara to clear by herself.   Everyone else who is outside is hustling over to you but through the snow it might take them about 10 minutes to get there.   This time could be reduced by the effect of an Athletics (End) 8+ test if the others decide to really push it.

----------


## samduke

> What blade is Sara carrying?  Do you have athletics either endurance or strength?
> Nevermind I referred back to your character sheet.  Simple Blade and no athletics training.   I think I have enough to resolve these checks.


You will find if I am uncertain about a thing I will have a tendency to roll everything I feel is related

okay after reading the IC, I have a question that may be resolved with a roll but I will wait on that roll till told what to roll.

if sara realized the blade is not really working - due to ice and or snow, then at her disposal are things that could help

Advanced Combat Rifle ammo 40 Cr 15 (x10) Cr 150
40mm Grenade Frag TL 6 5D 0.5 kg Cr 30 Blast 9 (x10) Cr 300

now I am not talking about shooting or even setting a grenade off but within each is an amount of explosive/gunpowder, that can produce a great amount of heat, - the question is would sara think that said would work to begin with, and then risk wise would she think there was a moderate risk of setting the habitat on fire, It is a risk reward I think, but if TIME passes enough that the others show up before she gets to the point of deciding a better way is needed, then this whole thing can then be discussed IC and or the others help in freeing the door can be exploited.


edited

----------


## LarsWester

> if sara realized the blade is not really working - due to ice and or snow, then at her disposal are things that could help
> 
> now I am not talking about shooting or even setting a grenade off but within each is an amount of explosive/gunpowder, that can produce a great amount of heat, - the question is would sara think that said would work to begin with, and then risk wise would she think there was a moderate risk of setting the habitat on fire, It is a risk reward I think, but if TIME passes enough that the others show up before she gets to the point of deciding a better way is needed, then this whole thing can then be discussed IC and or the others help in freeing the door can be exploited.


I think this is a question of how stubborn Sara is. She is making progress but it is much slower than ideal.  So how long would she work at it before trying to dismantle a grenade to access the explosive powder inside?  To access the explosive powder from either the gun's ammo or the hand grenade would be a difficult Gun Combat (slug) Dex check.  It would also not be something that could be done very quickly unless I'm wrong.   Little tentatively about looking up powder harvesting from ammo and hand grenades on a work computer.

----------


## samduke

> I think this is a question of how stubborn Sara is. She is making progress but it is much slower than ideal.  So how long would she work at it before trying to dismantle a grenade to access the explosive powder inside?  To access the explosive powder from either the gun's ammo or the hand grenade would be a difficult Gun Combat (slug) Dex check.  It would also not be something that could be done very quickly unless I'm wrong.   Little tentatively about looking up powder harvesting from ammo and hand grenades on a work computer.


well some progress even if slow she does know the others are coming - SO - we will go the route of discussion in IC

but In real life a pocket knife to the area just between the brass and the lead with a slight bit of effort can remove the lead and give ready access to the powder, this is not true for a grenade however, they be techy in real life and I personally have never de-milled one - soooo I can only speculate that it would not be easy.

----------


## davyjones

All I know is that shooting it with a smaller caliber round will open the grenade up pretty easily...but the powder flies everywhere and is difficult to pick up, so that might not be the most efficient solution... :D

----------


## davyjones

What skill would we use to identify useful scrap/materials for fabricating a jury-rigged tool? And then to actually fabricate such a tool?

Mechanic specifically states you can't use it to build new devices or alter existing ones (and points to Engineer and Science for those functions); however, Engineer is explicitly listed as being only for maintaining & repairing spacecraft and advanced vehicles.

Do we ignore the restrictions on Mechanic with regards to fabricating tools and simple/mundane (even if advanced) devices, or do we expand Engineer beyond it's narrow field? Or, do we go with something else, like a Profession (Machinist)? (Personally, I'd say expand mechanic or go with a Profession; broadening Engineer might be too much of a stretch.)

----------


## LarsWester

> What skill would we use to identify useful scrap/materials for fabricating a jury-rigged tool? And then to actually fabricate such a tool?


This sort of thing I think falls under the giant umbrella of the Survival skill.  Most obvious characteristic is INT but willing to consider pitches on anything other than EDU.   I'd accept a profession if that could apply as well such as construction or machinist.  Seems Mechanic and Engineering are both for maintaining or repairing things not building new things.

----------


## Lacco

Well, I'd assume the mechanical toolkit would have a welding tool... would I assume correctly? If so, maybe that could be used, with some jury-rigging.

Other than that, and jury-rigging Das's stunner to overhead to be used...no ideas.

----------


## LarsWester

> Well, I'd assume the mechanical toolkit would have a welding tool... would I assume correctly? If so, maybe that could be used, with some jury-rigging.
> 
> Other than that, and jury-rigging Das's stunner to overhead to be used...no ideas.


I had the exact thought.  Per RAW the mechanical kit contains hand tools so a welding tool is not out of the question we'll even say that it has a rechargeable battery that allows for limited use before recharging.   Now who brought their mechanical toolkit with them?

----------


## davyjones

Recon (INT), Unskilled - +0
(2d6)[*6*]

----------


## samduke

Sara
Str DM 0
Dex DM +1
End DM +1
Int DM +1
Edu DM +2
Soc DM 0

so in place of  Survival skill INT I can use
Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*5*][*5*](10)

----------


## LarsWester

> Sara
> Str DM 0
> Dex DM +1
> End DM +1
> Int DM +1
> Edu DM +2
> Soc DM 0
> 
> so in place of  Survival skill INT I can use
> Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 [roll0]


Sort of you are still making a Survival check but instead of -3 it is at -2.  Still a success at a 9 total.  So I was thinking about how to resolve this and let me know if my in character post takes to much control of your character or if that level of posting actions is acceptable.

----------


## samduke

> Sort of you are still making a Survival check but instead of -3 it is at -2.  Still a success at a 9 total.  So I was thinking about how to resolve this and let me know if my in character post takes to much control of your character or if that level of posting actions is acceptable.


not that it matters if it is stillpassed but Int +1 and jack +1 and a roll of 10 = 12 - 2 = 10 - small potatoes - moving along

no what you posted IC wise is fine, makes thing a bit simpler this way, I posted what sara will do with that snowblower

----------


## LarsWester

> not that it matters if it is stillpassed but Int +1 and jack +1 and a roll of 10 = 12 - 2 = 10 - small potatoes - moving along
> 
> no what you posted IC wise is fine, makes thing a bit simpler this way, I posted what sara will do with that snowblower


As I've tried to tell you a few times already, Jack-of-All-Trades doesn't work the way you think it does.   There is no Jack-of-All-Trades check so you will always use a different skill and if it is one that is untrained than the penalty is -2 not -3.    
Page 66 "The Jack-of-All-Trades skill works differently to other skills. It reduces the unskilled penalty a Traveller receives for not having the appropriate skill by one for every level of Jack-of-All-Trades. For example, if a Traveller does not have the Pilot skill, he suffers DM-3 to all Pilot checks. If that Traveller has Jack-of-All-Trades 2, then the penalty is reduced by 2 to DM-1. With Jackof-All-Trades 3, a Traveller can totally negate the penalty for being unskilled.  There is no benefit for having Jack-of-All-Trades 0 or Jack-of-All-Trades 4 or more."
If you wanted to break it down as you did above it would look like 2D6 (10) + INT DM (+1) + Survival Skill (-3) + Jack-of-All-Trades (+1) = 9 but key to remember to only add the Jack-of-All-Trades to untrained skill checks.

----------


## samduke

> As I've tried to tell you a few times already, Jack-of-All-Trades doesn't work the way you think it does.   There is no Jack-of-All-Trades check so you will always use a different skill and if it is one that is untrained than the penalty is -2 not -3.    
> Page 66 "The Jack-of-All-Trades skill works differently to other skills. It reduces the unskilled penalty a Traveller receives for not having the appropriate skill by one for every level of Jack-of-All-Trades. For example, if a Traveller does not have the Pilot skill, he suffers DM-3 to all Pilot checks. If that Traveller has Jack-of-All-Trades 2, then the penalty is reduced by 2 to DM-1. With Jackof-All-Trades 3, a Traveller can totally negate the penalty for being unskilled.  There is no benefit for having Jack-of-All-Trades 0 or Jack-of-All-Trades 4 or more."
> If you wanted to break it down as you did above it would look like 2D6 (10) + INT DM (+1) + Survival Skill (-3) + Jack-of-All-Trades (+1) = 9 but key to remember to only add the Jack-of-All-Trades to untrained skill checks.


Ohhh.. okay I will try to remember that

----------


## LarsWester

Lacco all good with the roll as is.   2d6+2 and then afterwards saying where the +2 came from.  Good roll.  Let's see how good with a few other d6 rolls.
(7d6)[*2*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*6*][*5*][*5*](29)

----------


## LarsWester

well first combat has started I wish everyone luck and nat 6s.

----------


## Lacco

As a newb, I'd ask you to check the stuff below before posting anything more than just the warning.

Initiative: (2d6+1)[*6*] INT +1 ... well, it's an 'unnatural' six.

If they are less than 20m away and - I assume they are going to go first - there is no use firing the grenade launcher (can't really beat 13, only tie it). Or do I have a chance of firing it (and not hitting us)?

So my actions, if the above is correct, would be:
- free action - shout warning
- minor action - draw stunner from belt
- significant action - attack the closer one (or the one on the left)

That assumes the beasts close range (5m).

If I would get a chance, I'd aim & shoot the grenade launcher  :Small Big Grin: . If they are really slinking and not attacking immediately.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Initiative: (2d6+1)[*7*] +1 Int

3 Minor Actions:
Moving into the entryway of the airlock
Drawing Stunner
Aiming at the closer Frost Panther

----------


## LarsWester

The creatures will probably get to go first but need everyone's iniitiative rolls first.   All good to post your plans in here but we won't say anything happens until it is posted in the IC thread.  Good news is that you guys are far enough away that they won't be able to close and attack this round.

----------


## samduke

Sara
Str DM 0
Dex  DM +1
End DM +1
Int DM +1
Edu DM +2
Soc DM 0

Initiative (2d6)[*1*][*6*](7) +1 INT or DEX

Recon 1 (2d6)[*2*][*1*](3) +related attribute

Attack (Full Auto)
(2d6)[*6*][*6*](12) + Gun Combat (slug) 1 +1 DEX + large creatures (+1DM to range) are within 20 meters (short range) +1DM) (-2DM Cover) (Movement -1DM for every 10 full metres of target movement)

no negatives for recoil of automatic 3

Weapon rules
Advanced Combat Rifle 450m 3D Auto 3, Scope

Standard equipment includes an electronic battlefield sight, incorporating both light amplification and passive IR, visual magnification, and a laser rangefinder which may also be used as a target painting device. The weapon is also gyroscopically stabilized during firing. A sling is provided, and the muzzle of the rifle includes an integral flash suppressor

Auto X: These weapons fire multiple rounds with every pull of the trigger, filling the air with a hail of fire. A weapon with the Auto trait can make attacks in three fire modes: single, burst, and full auto.


Weapon rules
40mm Grenade 250m 5D Blast 9

Blast X: This weapon has an explosive component or is otherwise able to affect targets spread across a wide area. Upon a successful attack, damage is rolled against every target within the weapons Blast score in metres. Dodge Reactions may not be made against a Blast weapon, but targets may dive for cover. Cover may be taken advantage of if it lies between a target and the center of the weapons Blast.


Ammo
Advanced Combat Rifle (400 rounds) (auto 3 x 3 after  round 1 = 391 < I think)
40mm Grenade Frag  (10 grenades)


Plan of attack at closest of the Frost Wolves at 0 to 20 meters away
On initiative, it is a (minor action) to turn & face the frost wolves while swinging the automatic rifle up, Then pull the trigger (significant action) fire mode: full auto
it is presumed that the frost wolves will be on us in 1 round so the 40mm grenade is a bad idea and Sara knows it.

>>>>(2d6)[6][6](12)<<<< *Bang Bang way to go Sara*! (looks like 12 after all modifiers) to attack roll
* if I understand this correct the weapon can fire at 3 separate targets under full auto, but sara is gunning for the closest and it will receive all those bullets I will roll damage and post IC commentary when it is sara's turn

edited

----------


## LarsWester

So Full auto means attack rolls equal in number to the Auto X.   But it takes X times 3 bullets.  That first hit is awesome!  Waiting for Das initiative and then I'll post the FPs turn and the initiative order.   Also calling out any status changes that may affect players plans.

----------


## davyjones

Sorry. Family stuff today.

Initiative (INT) +3
(2d6+3)[*11*]

----------


## davyjones

Regarding actions, where does a Leadership check fall in (Minor, Significant, Free)? Trying to figure out if I can get in a Leadership check and attack in the same round.

----------


## LarsWester

I believe the leadership check that gives out boon dice is a significant action.  So can't do it and attack in the same round.

----------


## samduke

> I believe the leadership check that gives out boon dive is a significant action.  So can't do it and attack in the same round.


This may help some...




> mgt2e p 70-72
> 
> In every round a Traveller can
> Perform one Significant Action and one Minor Action.
> Or
> Perform three Minor Actions.
> 
> They may also
> Perform any number of Reactions.
> ...

----------


## LarsWester

Yeah where I read that the leadership is a significant action comes from the section of significant actions that under miscellaneous that says issuing orders to followers.
This check is further described in SamDuke's quoted section above about Leadership.   The formatting would imply that this is not a minor action.

----------


## LarsWester

Ok Leadership is significant action.  Making an in character post to summarize the frost panthers turn and post some relevant game rules.  Also dawned on me to roll for that shotgunner. 
(2d6+1)[*8*]

----------


## samduke

okay it was my interpretation that under full auto that as long as I was only attacking 1 target only 1 roll was needed but it still used the full ammo allotment - in this case 9 bullets




> Sara has a natural 12 on an attack. Won't be her ACR on auto unless she risks an attack and backs away from the Frost Panther


What is ACR?
as a simple action I can move and at the same time bring the weapon to bear on the frost wolves, I can not aim on full auto even though it has a laser sight there is not additional modifier to be had for that.

as for backing away, I guess that if I can not move far enough to still get that shot off.. I am left with a reaction roll

Dodge the target's DEX DM or Athletics (Dexterity) - jack of all trades 1 + dex 1 + (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) -and then that would affect my roll to hit probably.

edited

----------


## LarsWester

ACR = Advanced Combat Rifle.  The Auto rule says that you make X attacks when in full auto mode.  When in burst mode it is a single attack that gets X added to the damage.  
Sara options are 
1. Draw a melee weapon or her ACR as a club and attack the creature with a result of 12.  Draw = minor Attack = Significant
2. Use 3 minor actions to draw a weapon, move away and aim.  She would get attacked but she can declare that she wants to dodge that attack or parry it and apply a negative DM.
3. Some other combination of 1 minor and 1 significant actions.

If you are moving let me know if you want to dodge or parry and which and what the skill rating is as that is a negative DM to the attack.   In Sara's case the penalty would be -1DM due to her Dex DM or Melee(blade) skill. No matter what you do this round your 12 would apply to your first attack.  I think I post previously forgetting that drawing a weapon was a minor action and moving was a second so she couldn't draw, back away and shoot in one round.

----------


## samduke

well game mechanics in this case I guess ... suck,  because I figured with that rifle sling it is not a "draw weapon" separate action from movement, but I guess mechanics rules wise it is so... I will post an action for sara


edited
IC post 


> Spotting the wolves just a tad to late, Sara Dodges and tumbles backwards in an attempt to avoid the wolves, while drawing her rifle aiming at the closest of them attempting to get a clean shot off


Reaction = Dodge -1 DM, Simple action move/tumble, Simple Action draw weapon, Simple action Aim ( and because I have a laser sight this will be a +2 DM)
so saras 12 should in theory become a 13 -> Next Round, and I thin k there will be a need for 2 more attack rolls which I will make once this action is comfirmed

----------


## LarsWester

Yes next round you will need to make 2 more attacks if you switch to full auto.
(2d6+3)[*6*] rolling attack here because I messed the format in IC thread.  Dodge -1DM taken into account.

----------


## LarsWester

> so saras 12 should in theory become a 13 -> Next Round, and I think there will be a need for 2 more attack rolls which I will make once this action is comfirmed


Yeah next round 3 attacks the first one will use your 12 modified to a 13.  Which will hit and do a lot of damage. 3D+5 to be exact.  Then you'll have two more attacks.  And likely this thing will be destroyed which way did Sara move?  You should be able to move the S on the map.  For scale the airway is 1m thick and you should have 6m speed.  You don't have to be exact just sort of eyeball it.

*EDIT*
It hasn't come up yet but I've been reading forums and discussing reactions.   The general consensus is that around a physical table the proper sequence is I would announce intent to attack one of you and ask if you wish to dodge or parry,  You would declare your intent on using a reaction or not, then I would roll applying negative DM if you used a reaction.   This seems like it would bog down a play by post game a good deal and is not ideal.   
Which way would you prefer to handle Reactions in this game?
1. Players *always* take the most beneficial reaction and automatically suffer the -1DM for each on their next turn.

2. Players only take reactions that are *announced before*  attacks.   These announced reactions can happen during the post for initiative.  Such as for this combat I'll be taking the dodge reaction whenever attacked or even after I get hit once I'll be taking the dodge reaction.  

either of the options above avoid the problems of taking the reaction only after knowing the result of the attack and holding up action for a player to announce their intent to use a reaction.

----------


## davyjones

I think there needs to be some player input. Maybe a combination of the two, as in:

1a. Players automatically take the most beneficial action during combat, _except_ when they expressly declare they will either dodge only, parry only, or do neither. The declaration must be made when rolling for initiative.

----------


## davyjones

Perfect timing for a 12, if you ask me. ;)

----------


## LarsWester

> I think there needs to be some player input. Maybe a combination of the two, as in:
> 
> 1a. Players automatically take the most beneficial action during combat, _except_ when they expressly declare they will either dodge only, parry only, or do neither. The declaration must be made when rolling for initiative.


Ok I like this it is number 1 by default but allows for a player declaration to trump it.   I can get behind that.

----------


## LarsWester

> Perfect timing for a 12, if you ask me. ;)


Actually a 13 as I forgot to include the fact that this Frost Panthers have a Large +1 DM in my spoiler notes.  Fixed that and it means an extra 1 to the damage.  Assuming you shot the one that charged Sara, FP1.

----------


## davyjones

Yes, FP1 was my declared target. I'll amend my post to reflect the additional +1DM.

----------


## LarsWester

FP1 since it is injured is taking the dodge reaction against any attacks.  These dodge reactions apply a -1DM to ranged attack rolls.   FP2 is not taking reactions yet but will if it gets injured.  If FP2 gets attacked by a melee weapon while injured it will use the Parry reaction and apply a -2DM to the melee attack.   Posting this now in case both Arrak and Conrad post before I catch in between them.

Also just realized that Dasi attacked with the stunner not some other gun.   This sent me whirling as the rules of Traveller collided and didn't make sense.   I've determined that an Animals that loses 1/3 of their hits to non lethal damage is knocked unconsciously.  You were very close and it was the fact that the creature has some thick fur (armor rating) that prevented the stunner barbs from burying completely.  I've corrected everything on my end but just wanted to give that feedback.

----------


## samduke

okay I attempted for 10 minutes to get the dang thing to move that letter S it wanted to move the building the letter M and practically everything but the letter S.., So my statement is sara moves directly away from FP1 ( top of map direction and to map left slightly.

Sara is targeting FP1 as that was the closest at the time

Minor Action: TBD

Significant action Attack (Full Auto)
Gun Combat (slug) 1 +1 DEX + (large creatures +1DM to range) + (short range +1DM) + (-2DM Cover) + 2 DM for aiming and laser sight - 1 DM for reaction
 (Movement -1DM for every 10 full meters of target movement) < not sure this will apply in round 2 where they moved 20m in round 1

no negatives for recoil of automatic 3

Attack roll 1 a 12 modified for round 2 vs FP 1 +1 to +3 dm

Attack roll 2 (2d6)[*5*][*3*](8) for round 2 vs FP 1 +1 to +3 dm

Attack roll 3 (2d6)[*4*][*6*](10) for round 2 vs FP 1 +1 to +3 dm

Damage roll for Attack 1  (3d6+5)[*18*]

Damage roll for Attack 2  (3d6+5)[*14*]

Damage roll for Attack 3  (3d6+5)[*18*]

Edited

----------


## LarsWester

> okay I attempted for 10 minutes to get the dang thing to move that letter S it wanted to move the building the letter M and practically everything but the letter S.., So my statement is sara moves directly away from FP1 ( top of map direction and to map left slightly.
> 
> Sara is targeting FP1 as that was the closest at the time
> 
> Minor Action: TBD
> 
> Significant action Attack (Full Auto)
> Gun Combat (slug) 1 +1 DEX + (large creatures +1DM to range) + (short range +1DM) + (-2DM Cover) + 2 DM for aiming and laser sight - 1 DM for reaction
>  (Movement -1DM for every 10 full meters of target movement) < not sure this will apply in round 2 where they moved 20m in round 1
> ...


Ok but it is not Sara's turn.   You already took your turn this round out of order.  To back up, draw, and aim.   We'll keep these rolls for your next round but Conrad gets a turn and then the Frost Panthers and then if we were playing strict initiative it would be Dasilev.  But we'll resolve these right after the Frost Panthers turn.  *Edit* By the way nice rolling all three attacks will hit.  You had a +3 DM to the attack after all modifiers.   

As for Arrak's turn that 9 would hit.  And do 11 points of nonlethal damage.

----------


## Lacco

Sorry for slow responses, been battling a completely mundane enemy (a very well known virus). Will try to keep up better.

----------


## LarsWester

Yikes so its your turn for that all too common fight.   Best wishes for a speedy recovery Lacco.



> *Conrad*
> ....
> Minor action: 
> [roll0] = a big miss.
> Short Range +1 DM
> Fast Moving Target -2DM
> Large Target +1DM
> No skill = -3
> 
> ...


I think I missed that Conrad only has Heavy Weapons and not Gun Combat or Melee.  He needs to get a machine gun before leaving they are only Cr1500 and would be a good alternative to the grenade launcher for certain combat situations. 
*That brings us to the end of Round 1.*

----------


## Lacco

I need to check; he should have Gun Combat (I think I took it as part of the skill package)... but I forgot to bring the Snub Pistol (as for some reason I thought Stunners use Gun Combat and not Energy Weapons... stupid me).

So, my fault :D But would miss regardless with this roll.

----------


## LarsWester

> I need to check; he should have Gun Combat (I think I took it as part of the skill package)... but I forgot to bring the Snub Pistol (as for some reason I thought Stunners use Gun Combat and not Energy Weapons... stupid me).
> 
> So, my fault :D But would miss regardless with this roll.


Stunners use Gun Combat (Energy) so even if you took Gun Combat (Slug) 1 you would have Gun Combat (all others) at 0. 

My rolling has completely sucked.   The one attack that hit got 6 damage on 3D and even with adding the attack's effect wouldn't overcome Dasilev's armor protection rating.  So no damage done and it's Dasilev and Sara's turn before the Miner with a Shotgun gets a go.  Sara already posted her actions above which was turning her Advanced Combat Rifle on full auto and lighting this creature up.   3 solid hits (22+14+20 damage) which will kill frost panther 1.  Samduke should post an in character description and if davyjones wants to post a reaction even if its before she posts that's okay too.  Dasilev is free from the immediate threat.

----------


## samduke

> Stunners use Gun Combat (Energy) so even if you took Gun Combat (Slug) 1 you would have Gun Combat (all others) at 0. 
> 
> My rolling has completely sucked.   The one attack that hit got 6 damage on 3D and even with adding the attack's effect wouldn't overcome Dasilev's armor protection rating.  So no damage done and it's Dasilev and Sara's turn before the Miner with a Shotgun gets a go.  Sara already posted her actions above which was turning her Advanced Combat Rifle on full auto and lighting this creature up.   3 solid hits (22+14+20 damage) which will kill frost panther 1.  Samduke should post an in character description and if davyjones wants to post a reaction even if its before she posts that's okay too.  Dasilev is free from the immediate threat.


Edited

Round 3 Actions

Sara is targeting FP2

Free Action:  yell warning "Incoming Fire"

Minor Action: Aim

Significant action Attack (Full Auto)
Gun Combat (slug) 1 +1 DEX + (large creatures +1DM to range) + (short range +1DM) + 2 DM for aiming and laser sight 

no negatives for recoil of automatic 3

----------


## samduke

Round 3 <- can not roll in an edit > to be applied on Sara's Turn.

Significant action Attack (Full Auto)

Attack roll 1 (2d6)[*3*][*5*](8) vs FP2 +6 DM and then any negatives if the frost panther moves

Attack roll 2 (2d6)[*2*][*6*](8) vs FP2 +6 DM and then any negatives if the frost panther moves

Attack roll 3 (2d6)[*1*][*5*](6) vs FP2 +6 DM and then any negatives if the frost panther moves

Damage roll for Attack 1  (3d6+5)[*20*]

Damage roll for Attack 2  (3d6+5)[*20*]

Damage roll for Attack 3 (3d6+5)[*13*]
Ammo Count 391

Edited

if frost panther 2 drops before sara gets off the 2nd volley of automatic fire, Sara will instead grab/drag frost panther 1 towards the habitat entrance - it was after all meat that could potentially feed them.

----------


## samduke

is sara the only one with some sort of melee blade ?

----------


## LarsWester

I'll take responsibility for not adequately describing these frost panthers.  They are large about the size of a cow.  About 1400 lbs or 635kg.   Sara wouldn't be able to drag the carcas anywhere by herself.  Maybe everyone helping together the four travellers and the miners could get it to move.  Or if there was a loader or some other vehicle.

Conrad to study the satellite dish would fall under either Electronics (Comms) either INT or EDU 8+ or Mechanics (INT) 12+.

DavyJones I think the stun feature does not work very long.  Per the book I think it is stunned for however many below END the shot took the victim in rounds. I think the damage is healed after 1 hour.
Page 75

----------


## LarsWester

> is sara the only one with some sort of melee blade ?


Leishiu and Dasilev both have blade 2.  But Leishiu is on the ship and I guess Dasilev didn't leave with a blade due to encumbrance rules and low strength.

----------


## samduke

> I'll take responsibility for not adequately describing these frost panthers.  They are large about the size of a cow.  About 1400 lbs or 635kg.   Sara wouldn't be able to drag the carcas anywhere by herself.  Maybe everyone helping together the four travellers and the miners could get it to move.  Or if there was a loader or some other vehicle.


wow Traveller sucks on their Carry Capacity / Lift / Drag numbers and this is what I found, I think it is really the only thing that actually comes close.

Page 92  
STR + END x 3 
a character can normally (without using the Athletics skill) lift up to three times his STR + END in kilograms 
Travellers can carry up to twice this amount but will suffer a Bane on all physical actions while they do so


If I barrow from dnd terms the drag amount should be roughly 5 x the lift amount
*IE Sara has Str 8 + End 11 = 19 x3 = 57 kg, for a max possible of 114 kg, and if I barrow from dnd "DRAG" this would only be 570 kg , very nearly that 635kg of a dead frost wolf* and that does not account for the snow and ice

But as you indicate this even then can not be done without help so I will edit my IC

----------


## LarsWester

> wow Traveller sucks on their Carry Capacity / Lift / Drag numbers and this is what I found, I think it is really the only thing that actually comes close.
> 
> Page 92  
> STR + END x 3 
> a character can normally (without using the Athletics skill) lift up to three times his STR + END in kilograms 
> Travellers can carry up to twice this amount but will suffer a Bane on all physical actions while they do so
> 
> 
> If I barrow from dnd terms the drag amount should be roughly 5 x the lift amount
> ...


Since there isn't a published drag weight in Travelller.  What we have is the is non-penalty weight (STR+END)*3 and the penalty weight (STR+END)*6.    I'll home rule that if the only thing you want to do is move something (drag) the weight is (STR+END)*15.   In Sara's case that means she can carry without penalty 125lbs with penalty 250lbs and drag 625lbs.   Looking back at DnD 3.5E for comparison that would put her drag at roughly equal to a 12 STR.  Which is fairly close to her slightly above average Endurance and fairly average Strength.    So we'll use the x5 but it x5 the non-penalty weight.  Also dragging something in drops your speed to 1.  Either way she needs some help but could probably get it done with just her fellow travellers.   She can budge about a third of the weight of the frost panther so getting help from 2-3 others should be sufficient.

----------


## davyjones

2-3 others not named Dasilev. He's about Rickover-sized and won't be much help in that regard.

And, yeah, I misread the Stun trait. You're right. I'll adjust my post to reflect reality.

----------


## LarsWester

If you want to study a live one you could always shoot it several times with a stunner.   Since it is laying there helpless we can rule max attack and max damage minus armor rating gives (4+12-2) 14 rounds per stunner shot so minute and a half per stunner shot.   Just as option how important is it to study the creature.  Otherwise Sara can put the stunned creature down with just a double shot to the head.   Sara impresses me as the thorough type.

We'll wait for Sara to post if she does do the shots or not but anyone who looks over at either Frost Panthers will discover a few things.  
1. They are approximately 2 meters in length and 1.5-2 meters from ground to shoulder.  
2. They have a very muscular build but a thick furry white coat.
3.  Closer inspection of the fur reveals that each hair bifurcates as it leaves the body every few mm produces a thick intertwining web of fibers
*Spoiler: Science or Survival 6+*
Show

Reveal that this fur would be handy in making cold weather gear that also provides a bit of protection rating that could be worn over other armor.   Protection 2.

----------


## samduke

> If you want to study a live one you could always shoot it several times with a stunner.   Since it is laying there helpless we can rule max attack and max damage minus armor rating gives (4+12-2) 14 rounds per stunner shot so minute and a half per stunner shot.   Just as option how important is it to study the creature.  Otherwise Sara can put the stunned creature down with just a double shot to the head.   Sara impresses me as the thorough type.
> 
> We'll wait for Sara to post if she does do the shots or not but anyone who looks over at either Frost Panthers will discover a few things.  
> 1. They are approximately 2 meters in length and 1.5-2 meters from ground to shoulder.  
> 2. They have a very muscular build but a thick furry white coat.
> 3.  Closer inspection of the fur reveals that each hair bifurcates as it leaves the body every few mm produces a thick intertwining web of fibers
> *Spoiler: Science or Survival 6+*
> Show
> 
> Reveal that this fur would be handy in making cold weather gear that also provides a bit of protection rating that could be worn over other armor.   Protection 2.


Nope I posted and edited what sara was doing , she made a comment about useing a knife or the like to off the frost panther, did nothing with the dead frost panther and walked with over to hab 5,  no shots on the down panther, as she sees no point in it if the beast is down, even if not dead it is a waste of ammo >>Ammo Count 391<< when one could just cut its throat with a melee blade

----------


## LarsWester

Cool save the two shots it would take a bit for *someone* to use a blade to do this.  Probably 3 rounds as the fur is tough to cut through.  But can be done before it wakes.

----------


## Lacco

There's only one problem: Conrad has no knife. Soooooo... @davyjones, will have to borrow it from Sara.

And let's do the rolling for the repairs! Conrad will be assisting, as comms are not his specialty. And my rolls are usually quite terrible.

----------


## LarsWester

No pilot checks required to do take off and hover above the Hab Units.  There is not really a great landing location closer than where you landed.  But Leishiu can keep the Minor Tom aloft above the hab unit flying in a tight circle keeping an eye out for approaching Frost Panthers.   Harmony you can roll a Recon check for physical visual readings if you want to keep an literal eye out for the creatures.

----------


## Harmony

Recon: (2d6)[*10*] +2 (int) -3 (untrained) = *9*

- Ship's boat in Mille Falcs, I think.
- We should probably invest in some armament for the ship?
- Invest in some drones or other deployables for things like this.

----------


## samduke

I guess I can roll a Melee (Blade) 1 Attack (2d6)[*1*][*6*](7) + dex 1 to the prone, unconscious, helpless, frost panther
this really should auto hit no matter what

Damage (2d6)[*5*][*1*](6) to the prone, unconscious, helpless, frost panther
this really should auto crit no matter what

----------


## PartyOfRogues

For ship weapons a beam laser turret would be 0.7 MCr, though we could get one for 0.6 if we went for a fixed mount instead, we also have 2 hardpoints to work with so we could get 2 beam lasers or possibly a laser drill or sandcaster

----------


## LarsWester

> I guess I can roll a Melee (Blade) 1 Attack [roll0] + dex 1 to the prone, unconscious, helpless, frost panther
> this really should auto hit no matter what
> 
> Damage [roll1] to the prone, unconscious, helpless, frost panther
> this really should auto crit no matter what


So my rolling previously was that for the unconscious it's an auto 12 on the dice and max damage.   Still it will take a couple attacks to bring it to 0.  And this is because of the hide being thick.  It is not as easy as slicing a person throat.  But yeah spend two rounds of action and its dead.

----------


## LarsWester

> Recon: [roll0] +2 (int) -3 (untrained) = *9*
> 
> - Ship's boat in Mille Falcs, I think.
> - We should probably invest in some armament for the ship?
> - Invest in some drones or other deployables for things like this.


Yeah some weapons would be a nice upgrade.  I think you'll be able to afford some after a few trading deals.  You have a fairly good one going now.   But it will be a few weeks before you'll have 0.7 MCr to spare.  Unless you straight up sell that ship's boat then you'll have a flush of credits to a tune of 1/2 the cost of it new.

----------


## LarsWester

Posting rolls I forgot to make. 
*something* - (2d6)[*8*]
*somethingelse* - (2d6)[*3*]

----------


## davyjones

Just for clarification, I thought we were waiting at the entrance to Hab 5 to meet the other miners, and not directly to the dish.

Given that we've already moved forward with ground-to-ship comms & Lei taking the bird up to watch for more predators, I'm okay with handwaving the meeting and getting on with tasks, but I was hoping to do the "expedition leader" thing with Supervisor Mosfet.

(For further clarification, Das' shift of focus to the repairs is purely mental, to get his mind off the unpleasant business he just finished.)

----------


## LarsWester

The miner did ask people to meet in Hab Unit 5, the larger unit in the middle.   She was going inside to report to the other survivors in Hab Unit 4 and bring one of them out with a science kit.   In my mind Arrak went to Unit 5,  Sara was killing the unconscious FP and Dasilev and Conrad went to inspect the broken comms satellite.   I forgot about the communication jamming when letting the Conrad talk back to Leishiu.  We can say a transmission got through.   When the two of you inspect the dish you see that there is sporadic sparking between severed wires that is leading to the garbled transmissions.  The comm dish is still powered in other words.   If power was cut you believe that your personal comms wouldn't be interfered with.   Cutting power would probably be the first step in any repair attempt.  I'm going to make an in character post for the interaction between the miner and Arrak and probably Sara as it doesn't take that long to put down an unconscious FP just about 15 seconds of slicing through "fractal fur".   Hope that paints a picture.   If Dasilev wants to be at the meeting he can decide to tell Conrad to cut the power and go meet with the miner before starting to work on the satellite dish.

----------


## samduke

yeah okay sara spends 2 rounds with slicing the frost panther than will Endurance run (not to hard TN (2d6)[*2*][*6*](8)+end 1) over to the hab 5 to meet up and be there

----------


## Lacco

I'd agree to Conrad staying behind to cut off the power. So we can do it like that. Also, would then Leishiu's message reach him?

----------


## LarsWester

Yes with the power cut to the comms dish there would be no interference anymore.

----------


## samduke

Str DM 0
Dex DM +1
End DM +1
Int DM +1
Edu DM +2
Soc DM 0

Repair Sat Dish related Rolls - or Aiding someone in doing so.

Electronics 0 + related attribute + (2d6)[*4*][*6*](10)

Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 + related attribute + (2d6)[*2*][*5*](7)

----------


## LarsWester

You all continue to kill it on the rolling.  I'll have something posted shortly but between the nice rolling and great RPing you guys will probably have M-CAPES 17 back online quickly and then could be off to collect from Foreman Talizandsta and load up and jump out to Mille-Falcs.

----------


## LarsWester

With the double twelves I'm greatly reducing the repair time to *"Time"* - (1d6)[*6*] hours

----------


## samduke

seems the foreman and the person here at the site had a disagreement ... as long as we get paid.

@gm presuming the 6 hours of repairs goes well, with no encounters it seems this is a solved situation

----------


## davyjones

Das isn't suited for END checks of any kind (or STR...or DEX...); even with the gear, he's as likely as not to have issues. We'll take the rest and get back to it in the AM.

----------


## samduke

I was well into a huge tirade of chewing out the foreman verbally... and then I got two better ideas.

option 1 we take all the minors back with us to the foremans office along with the frost wolf corpse... and then demand to be paid
option 2 go over the foremans head to his boss...


I like option 1 better so that is what I have posted but I am willing to edit it if you think of another options

----------


## davyjones

I'm all for option 1, especially if we can get this guy to give them the security or systems the miners need to keep working. :)

----------


## davyjones

I have an idea for meeting with the administrator:

Das has his credentials in his pocket. His full credentials. We can try to get the man to see reason, even offering possible solutions that minimize the need for additional manpower on site; however, if he won't budge, Das can pull rank and threaten to bring the full weight of the imperial government down on his little operation.

----------


## LarsWester

Questions for everyone to consider.
1. It is currently dark.  Usually it would be dinner time for the site's staff.  Do you eat with them in the cargo bay? 

2. When do you kick this confrontation off?   
a. Right now fly back to the starport and try locating Talizandstra's personal quarters? 
b. First thing in the morning.
c. After completing the last couple hours of repairs.
d. None of the above

There will be some social skill testing coming up.  I think I'll treat the getting Talizandstra to both pay you and do what is right and fair to the workers and get the mine site going again as a special type of task chain.  

Its going to work like this.  
All 5 players are going to make a *unique* skill check each.   The player should justify the skill choice with an in character post rationalizing its use.These will be Difficult Checks 10+On a success the previous check gives a DM equal to 1/2 Effect rounded down or if Effect 6 or higher ROLLERS choice of BOON or +3DM.On a fail the previous check gives a DM equal to 1/2 Effect rounded up or if Effect -6 or lower MY choice of BANE or -3DM.Because of the way each check affects the others it may make sense to discuss with the group and decide on the order of the checks prior to any rolling.*After all 5 checks are made the overall success will be determined.*If all 5 checks were successful it is a legendary success.If the last check is a success and the majority of the checks overall were successes than it is a complete success.If the last check is a success or the majority of the checks overall were successes than it is a partial success.If neither the last check is a success nor the majority of the checks overall were successes than it is a failure.If all 5 checks failed than it is a complete blunder. 

Any questions?

----------


## davyjones

1. Didn't realize it was already dinner time on their schedule.

So, yes, I'm happy with eating dinner first (better if we can provide them dinner), then flying back to the star town.

2. I'd prefer to finish the repairs, but it would be less efficient to bounce back and forth like that.

So, yeah, let's go with 2b., and get the meeting over with first thing.

Das' task should be Diplomacy (SOC). I see him presenting his credentials to Talizandstra, telling him to imagine the men and women of power that a man with those titles and ranks has nearly immediate access to, and how miserable such a man could make the administrator if he decided to set himself against the company. Das will then add that he has no interest in playing that scenario out, and would rather find ways to make the mine productive again. He and his people have solutions in mind, and they're willing to work with Talizandstra to find the best combination that minimizes costs and maximizes productivity.

Given Das' natural high position in society and his negotiating skills, we may want to put him early in the process, maybe even first, to get a potential jump start on successes.

samduke, perhaps there's a way to work Recon (EDU) into the mix for Sara? Use her scouting ability to talk about ways to scan for hazards, using both electronic and human surveillance, to best determine the frost wolves' hunting patterns? An academic instruction of reconnoitering techniques for force protection might be the way to go...

What other skills do you folks want to use?

----------


## samduke

> Questions for everyone to consider.
> 1. It is currently dark.  Usually it would be dinner time for the site's staff.  Do you eat with them in the cargo bay? 
> 
> 2. When do you kick this confrontation off?   
> a. Right now fly back to the starport and try locating Talizandstra's personal quarters? 
> b. First thing in the morning.
> c. After completing the last couple hours of repairs.
> d. None of the above
> 
> ...


eat with the miners unless they want to be alone.
talk to foreman at his office first thing in the morning - the remaining repairs can wait
and I will figure out what social things sara could do - 

Edited
Honestly I am not sure that Sara should do any social anything, but her Best option might look like this, not sure how I might word it better though

Edu  DM +2 + <Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 suffers a negative> needing a 10 ... yikes , - in an attempt to educate the foreman in why it is a bad idea to leave the miners without supply, miner reinforcements & guards

----------


## LarsWester

> Edited
> Honestly I am not sure that Sara should do any social anything, but her Best option might look like this, not sure how I might word it better though
> 
> Edu  DM +2 + <Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 suffers a negative> needing a 10 ... yikes , - in an attempt to educate the foreman in why it is a bad idea to leave the miners without supply, miner reinforcements & guards


So with Jack of all Trades 1 it will be a straight roll for any skill with EDU.  So you can wait to see what other skills are used.  To be clear though you can use any skill you justify.

----------


## samduke

> So with Jack of all Trades 1 it will be a straight roll for any skill with EDU.  So you can wait to see what other skills are used.  To be clear though you can use any skill you justify.


but thats just it, Sara has no real Social Skills and jack of all trades is her so called in a pinch.. butyeah I think I am going to keep sara's lips sealed unless its really important and then hope to roll a 10

----------


## davyjones

I was finally able to finish my post from earlier. samduke, I have a suggestion for Sara's skill and justification, if you want to take a look.

----------


## Lacco

> 1. Didn't realize it was already dinner time on their schedule.
> 
> So, yes, I'm happy with eating dinner first (better if we can provide them dinner), then flying back to the star town.
> 
> 2. I'd prefer to finish the repairs, but it would be less efficient to bounce back and forth like that.
> 
> So, yeah, let's go with 2b., and get the meeting over with first thing.


Also, no need to have comms there when the crew's with us.

Aaaaand we'll have to go back to bring the miners to their habitats, so we might as well finish then.

I think Conrad would sit back, and mainly listen to what is said (regarding dinner).

Now Conrad's only social skill is Persuasion, so he could make an argument (INT, definitely not social) that losing folks due to natural hazards may be covered by insurance only if suitable precautions are made to mitigate the hazard - and it is definitely a hazard, as they have to leave the habitats to get to work. So he might as well provide some protection: I'd list the things we already discussed (microwave area denial weapons, sound barriers...). 

Someone could ask the science guy if there are any signs of the cats being averse to sound or shockwave.

I'd suggest that our broker goes for the financial stuff: calculate the losses as opposed to actual investment. And I'm sure that if the guy does not listen, his boss will listen. He's costing the company money at this moment: and if he decides to walk away, he can lose even more.

----------


## samduke

> I was finally able to finish my post from earlier. samduke, I have a suggestion for Sara's skill and justification, if you want to take a look.


sure  if you have suggestions I will look them over here and then if applicable use them in IC

----------


## LarsWester

> but thats just it, Sara has no real Social Skills and jack of all trades is her so called in a pinch.. butyeah I think I am going to keep sara's lips sealed unless its really important and then hope to roll a 10


See the thing is JoAT is not a skill in of itself.  There will never be a JoAT skill test.  This is straight from the *Spoiler: rulebook*
Show

The Jack-of-All-Trades skill works differently to other skills. It reduces the unskilled penalty a Traveller receives for not having the appropriate skill by one for every level of Jack-of-All-Trades. For example, if a Traveller does not have the Pilot skill, he suffers DM-3 to all Pilot checks. If that Traveller has Jack-of-All-Trades 2, then the penalty is reduced by 2 to DM-1. With Jackof-All-Trades 3, a Traveller can totally negate the penalty for being unskilled. There is no benefit for having Jack-of-All-Trades 0 or
Jack-of-All-Trades 4 or more.

 

I'm not sure how it worked in previous versions but in Mongoose it reduces the untrained penalty of other skills.   That's why I suggest you wait to pick which skill you are testing until the others choose.  Then choose one and if you're untrained in it your JoAT skill level will reduce the untrained penalty.  I keep feeling like you are trying to use JoAT as a skill in itself which it is not.  Don't think of it as a skill just that Sara is really better at everything even the stuff she has never spent time training in.   This means when its time to do a skill test you test some other skill and either add that skill level or if untrained -3 + JoAT skill level.   Does this make sense?

----------


## LarsWester

> Given Das' natural high position in society and his negotiating skills, we may want to put him early in the process, maybe even first, to get a potential jump start on successes.


I will leave the order up to you guys but will point out that like a relay race you may want to save your best for last.   That last skill check is very important and a success on it ensures at least partial success overall.   The reason for this is because all the other checks forward their pass/fail influence down the chain to the last test.   Also in roleplaying terms it is the final word.

----------


## samduke

I totally undersatand how JOAT works and the -3 applied but my point was even using my best attribute +2DM and the fact that JOAT is at +1DM means that any social skill rolled is just what ever I roll and a 10 is a hard thing to reach ( IE (2d6)[*10*], (2d6)[*6*], (2d6)[*7*], (2d6)[*4*], (2d6)[*3*] five attempts at basically 20% odds.. without editing later not great odds to roll a 10+ on only just 1 set of 2d6 is a 8.3% to 16.7%)

----------


## Lacco

IDEA! Could Conrad use his Animals (vet) to provide some information on the animal? I don't want to do an autopsy, but some information would definitely be... useful. Right?

----------


## LarsWester

> I totally undersatand how JOAT works and the -3 applied but my point was even using my best attribute +2DM and the fact that JOAT is at +1DM means that any social skill rolled is just what ever I roll and a 10 is a hard thing to reach ( IE [roll0], [roll1], [roll2], [roll3], [roll4] five attempts at basically 20% odds.. without editing later not great odds to roll a 10+ on only just 1 set of 2d6 is a 8.3% to 16.7%)


Ok glad I misunderstood your intention.   I thought you were trying for a JoAT skill check.  Yes it's a difficult task so without bonuses it would have a high rate of failure.   If Sara went after some other player that succeeded she would get a bonus to her roll so may be best to not have her lead.  Also that is why it's best to think creatively about what skill you want to justify using.   I think DavyJones made a suggestion.   Even if you don't want to use that one it is a good example of getting creative about which skills you all can use for this.

EDIT to add:
I went back and carefully reread my post.   I may have unintentionally led some to believe that ONLY social skills were allowed with the "some social skill testing coming up" bit.   These tests are not confined to social skills I only meant that as opposed to the combat checks that were just made.   I.E. chance for the social skill characters to shine.

----------


## LarsWester

> IDEA! Could Conrad use his Animals (vet) to provide some information on the animal? I don't want to do an autopsy, but some information would definitely be... useful. Right?


Definitely could.  This is a good use of that skill.   I'd say either EDU or INT could apply.   EDU for comparative study or INT as this is a new creature that wouldn't be in any book.  The flavor and quantity of knowledge you gain would depend on the characteristic chosen and the success. This is Average 8+ for 1D x10 minutes timeframe you could make it easier 6+ by extending the time to 1D hours.

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu could:
- Act as a project-lead, keeping tabs on what everyone is doing and ensure the team is coordinated, Tactics+INT (+4)
- Gather some more information, Investigate+INT (+3)

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Arrak could do an Admin+INT (+4) calculating the economic impacts of people being eaten by panthers.

----------


## davyjones

Yes, the Animal (Vet) skill would be quite appropriate for Conrad to use. I like it!

samduke, what do you think about the Recon skill idea I mentioned above?

And, I agree that Arrak could argue along fiduciary/red tape-ish lines, taking advantage of that massive Admin skill.

Harmony, what skill do you want Lei to use? Maybe use your Electronics expertise to promote programming that would enhance automated defenses?

I could see the argument flowing along the lines of...

1. Conrad discussing the physiology of the frost panthers, and the types of lethal and non-lethal defenses that would be most effective in keeping them at bay.

2. Sara following that up with her scouting expertise, discussing mapping hunting patterns and such based on reconnaissance, and how combining that with their physiological information will help the company plan the most efficient means of defense.

3. Lei turning to technology, using a combination of sensors and computer programming to tailor defenses to seek out and defend-against only animals, allowing sophonts to come and go without harassment, regardless of the types of defense they use.

4. Arrak then adding the fiduciary responsibility of the company to its shareholders, and how lost man-hours, both in a real sense and in time spent dealing with the deaths and resulting investigations, will have a negative impact on the company's fortunes (and the security of his position).

5. Dasilev then concludes the proposal, detailing the consequences one would face if the right nobles and military leaders learn of his negligence, and how one man with connections to such high-placed persons could make the administrator's life a living hell...then pivoting to his own desire to not have to go that route, wanting to find a solution that helps maximize security and productivity.

----------


## LarsWester

Oh I think I read Conrad as wanting to do the animal (vet) check as separate from the skill chain so I mentioned a different target number.   If the plan is to use it for the skill chain then disregard those notes. It is a 10+ check and ignore the time range thing.

----------


## LarsWester

> Leishiu could:
> - Act as a project-lead, keeping tabs on what everyone is doing and ensure the team is coordinated, Tactics+INT (+4)
> - Gather some more information, Investigate+INT (+3)


I think Tactics is a bit of a stretch as described.  I could see it applying if you are providing a tactical plan of response to the situation to Talizandstra.  But I'd want to see what the plan is so you'll have to come up with an actual plan.

----------


## Lacco

Conrad could go for INT/Persuade (which is +2, so not really extremely good)... or INT/Vet.

I was thinking either go for a presentation of the animal... or, if it would be possible, he could brief Leishiu on the animal and then she could theoretically go for the tactical stuff (predicting what would be necessary to stop the animals, or predicting losses...).

If that works, I'd go for INT/Persuade, making a basic opening statement on the animal, trying to explain that it IS dangerous and some steps need to be made... if that does not work, I'm fine with rolling INT/Vet and do a presentation on the carcass.

----------


## LarsWester

Here's what I'll say since they are the same bonus why not do an Animal(Vet) Int check now to see if you gain any insight about the animal.   During the skill chain you can use Persuade Int to present your findings.   If you go first I'll even say the two checks can link together in the standard skill chain format under page 60 so if you succeed Animals with effect of 1-5 = +1 to persuade check.  6 or more +2 DM.   Fail with -1 = -1DM. Failed with effect -2 to -5 = -2DM to animals.   If you went this route I'd bring back the earlier mention difficulties and time ranges.  +8 for 1Dx10 minutes or +6 for 1D hours for the Animal (vet) check.

----------


## Lacco

...is there a nurse in the crew? I feel the need to do an autopsy!

I'd go with the 1D hours: let's have a sleepover and if we make it, I'm buying breakfast (once we get the money, as I'm broke currently).

All in agreement? Or are there any other ideas?

And will that allow Leishiu to use Tactics as her roll?

----------


## LarsWester

Sure Tactics is a fair skill to use.   I wasn't objecting to the skill more to the reasoning it sounded like the skill was to apply to the tactics of the meeting which is a stretch too far for that skill.  I think presenting a tactical plan fits very nicely with the skill without any mental gymnastics.   Depending on your animal skill result I'll post what's discovered.   From those details Leishiu/Harmony can maybe come up with a tactical approach to dealing with the problem.

Edit:
Oh of the remaining people there is some one first aid qualified a full autopsy would be out of their comfort zone but you can write them into your post.   Full creative freedom with the survivor but no mechanical advantage.

----------


## samduke

> Yes, the Animal (Vet) skill would be quite appropriate for Conrad to use. I like it!
> 
> samduke, what do you think about the Recon skill idea I mentioned above?
> 
> And, I agree that Arrak could argue along fiduciary/red tape-ish lines, taking advantage of that massive Admin skill.
> 
> Harmony, what skill do you want Lei to use? Maybe use your Electronics expertise to promote programming that would enhance automated defenses?
> 
> I could see the argument flowing along the lines of...
> ...


Honestly I do not see anything about using the recon skill in a post above - maybe I missed it - However I am open to the idea.
Following up on -> Sara following that up with her scouting expertise, discussing mapping hunting patterns and such based on reconnaissance, and how combining that with their physiological information will help the company plan the most efficient means of defense.

I am not sure how this could apply towards getting the Foreman to: give miners food, supplies and more help to include guards
as a scout it is less about how to plan defenses (TACTICS) ect but rather how to get around said defenses to observe and report on things in the area, it would do okay to give information on the pathers to an extent but sara did not go out tracking them so it would be limited information. 

As for using Saras JOAT skill as a following up after someone else to receive a bonus - definitely a good idea, 
As stated unless I think Saras - 2 cents worth are needed I think I will have her in the background biting her tongue as it were.

----------


## davyjones

Sara's expertise in determining hunting patterns through reconnaissance would be used to optimize placement of defenses...i.e., widen the perimeter in heavier traffic areas, to condition the frost panthers to give the place a wider berth.

----------


## LarsWester

> samduke, perhaps there's a way to work Recon (EDU) into the mix for Sara? Use her scouting ability to talk about ways to scan for hazards, using both electronic and human surveillance, to best determine the frost wolves' hunting patterns? An academic instruction of reconnoitering techniques for force protection might be the way to go...


Here is where the notion of recon first got mentioned.   DavyJones edited it to a post a bit up the chain.  Samduke you can choose whatever skill you want to implement but there will be a time when Sara will need to emerge from the background of the meeting and do her skill check.

----------


## samduke

> Here is where the notion of recon first got mentioned.   DavyJones edited it to a post a bit up the chain.  Samduke you can choose whatever skill you want to implement but there will be a time when Sara will need to emerge from the background of the meeting and do her skill check.


okay I see what was posted, it has merit

I do not know if sara would be able to give a good plan of how and where to place defensive things where she has not tracked or observed these panthers extensively to see what patterns they might have

----------


## LarsWester

more than fair.  I only want people to test what they feel they can justify.

----------


## davyjones

As a counter argument, samduke, the idea isn't that Sara needs to provide specifics of the frost panthers' movements to make the argument. She only needs to argue that doing so would be part of preparing an effective defense against further attacks. It's a Recon test because she's using her knowledge of Recon procedures and techniques to not sound like she's talking out her backside. :)

----------


## samduke

> As a counter argument, samduke, the idea isn't that Sara needs to provide specifics of the frost panthers' movements to make the argument. She only needs to argue that doing so would be part of preparing an effective defense against further attacks. It's a Recon test because she's using her knowledge of Recon procedures and techniques to not sound like she's talking out her backside. :)


ahh gatcha


fair point - I will do that when/if it comes up

----------


## Lacco

So... 6 hours of cutting the beastie apart mean that there's not much of beastie left. Sorry for that, it seems Conrad got a bit carried away.

Now: shall we catch zzzs and then visit the foreman? Or shall we go straight? 

Also, when we get there, I'd suggest the amateur animal pathologist goes first, giving the info, followed by Sara. Shall we do it privately? Or do we want to up the stakes by doing it in public (forcing decision, but also risking that we lose reward by foreman getting hostile)?

Conrad would be fine with either, but would suggest we refuel as foreman suggested before we confront him. Will make it easier to... get away, if things get too hot to handle.

----------


## LarsWester

> I could see the argument flowing along the lines of...
> 
> 1. Conrad discussing the physiology of the frost panthers, and the types of lethal and non-lethal defenses that would be most effective in keeping them at bay.
> 
> 2. Sara following that up with her scouting expertise, discussing mapping hunting patterns and such based on reconnaissance, and how combining that with their physiological information will help the company plan the most efficient means of defense.
> 
> 3. Lei turning to technology, using a combination of sensors and computer programming to tailor defenses to seek out and defend-against only animals, allowing sophonts to come and go without harassment, regardless of the types of defense they use.
> 
> 4. Arrak then adding the fiduciary responsibility of the company to its shareholders, and how lost man-hours, both in a real sense and in time spent dealing with the deaths and resulting investigations, will have a negative impact on the company's fortunes (and the security of his position).
> ...


What do people think about the order Davy Jones suggests above?   If there's buy-in we can assume that the tests and posts will go in that order.   I think everyone agreed about going in the morning.  Conrad and Sara can get about 4 hours of sleep before people wake up.  Refueling would take a little bit of time I think its supposed to be 1D hours.  So that is additional sleeping time for Conrad and Sara if you wish to refuel before flying back to pay Talizandstra a visit.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Good with the order, fueling will take 1D hours and it will take a full day to process

----------


## davyjones

I think it's a good idea to get the refueling done first, then go meet with Talizandstra.

----------


## samduke

> So... 6 hours of cutting the beastie apart mean that there's not much of beastie left. Sorry for that, it seems Conrad got a bit carried away.
> 
> Now: shall we catch zzzs and then visit the foreman? Or shall we go straight? 
> 
> Also, when we get there, I'd suggest the amateur animal pathologist goes first, giving the info, followed by Sara. Shall we do it privately? Or do we want to up the stakes by doing it in public (forcing decision, but also risking that we lose reward by foreman getting hostile)?
> 
> Conrad would be fine with either, but would suggest we refuel as foreman suggested before we confront him. Will make it easier to... get away, if things get too hot to handle.


sleep, then refuel then meeting, the ship can process the fuel while we are in the meeting, we should have enough to jump if needed without waiting for this to process




> What do people think about the order Davy Jones suggests above?   If there's buy-in we can assume that the tests and posts will go in that order.   I think everyone agreed about going in the morning.  Conrad and Sara can get about 4 hours of sleep before people wake up.  Refueling would take a little bit of time I think its supposed to be 1D hours.  So that is additional sleeping time for Conrad and Sara if you wish to refuel before flying back to pay Talizandstra a visit.


I am good with the order

----------


## Lacco

I am completely fine with the order, but I am unsure how to proceed.

----------


## LarsWester

Alright that is 4 out of 5 saying good with the order that DavyJones posted.   That means that Conrad will be making the first test.  I'll post something later today setting up the meeting and then Lacco can respond.

----------


## samduke

> If you wish to keep any weapons secretly on you. You'll have to roll an opposed skill check against the guards recon. Possible skills to roll are Deception, Stealth or Streetwise. With either the INT or DEX characteristic.


hahaha - you can have my gun over my cold dead body - hahaha

on a more serious note - when we met the foreman the 1st time did we have to give up our guns? <- if yes then Sara gives up her "weapons" without any comments


some what due to weird awake hours and somewhat due to incoming bad weather locally, I may post later than in the order I am scheduled

----------


## LarsWester

So the previous meeting was the informal meeting between Arrak and Talizandstra at a restaurant on the spaceport.   So there was no security at all.   This is the first time that you've come to the administrative building.  The guards are basically keeping everyone, but you five and Tridium-if you want her in the room, near the elevators.  I think Sara would have a hard time hiding her Combat Rifle.  But if someone wanted to try a snub pistol, stunner or knife there would be a chance it was missed.

----------


## Lacco

Well, Conrad could provide Sara with his snub pistol. But will store his stunner into the box.

----------


## LarsWester

I need a Persaude Int check from Conrad he gets a +1 DM to the check.  Kick us off here with a success.

----------


## Lacco

Well, my rolling is usually abysmal, but here goes:

(2d6+3)[*11*] +1 for INT, +1 for Persuade and +1 for the previous result...

----------


## LarsWester

That's a success with an Effect of 1 so unfortunately no bonus to the next check.  But 1 success and 0 failures.  According to the plan it would be Sara's effort next.  Reposting the rules of the Skill Train Check Below.




> Its going to work like this.  
> All 5 players are going to make a *unique* skill check each.   The player should justify the skill choice with an in character post rationalizing its use.These will be Difficult Checks 10+On a success the previous check gives a DM equal to *1/2 Effect* rounded down or if Effect 6 or higher ROLLERS choice of BOON or +3DM.On a fail the previous check gives a DM equal to *1/2 Effect* rounded up or if Effect -6 or lower MY choice of BANE or -3DM.Because of the way each check affects the others it may make sense to discuss with the group and decide on the order of the checks prior to any rolling.*After all 5 checks are made the overall success will be determined.*If all 5 checks were successful it is a legendary success.If the last check is a success and the majority of the checks overall were successes than it is a complete success.If the last check is a success or the majority of the checks overall were successes than it is a partial success.If neither the last check is a success nor the majority of the checks overall were successes than it is a failure.If all 5 checks failed than it is a complete blunder.

----------


## Harmony

> Alright that is 4 out of 5 saying good with the order that DavyJones posted.   That means that Conrad will be making the first test.  I'll post something later today setting up the meeting and then Lacco can respond.


Sorry! Life is busy at the moment. It sounds good!

A question about automations/drones costs. Robots seem to be prohibitively expensive, but I couldn't find anything on drones or automated systems?
You know where I could find something or the rough price range so I know if it's even a feasible idea?

----------


## PartyOfRogues

From High Guard, each 10 tons of space dedicated to mining drones contains 5 drones and costs 1 MCr, each ton dedicated to probe drones costs 0.5 MCr and has 5 drones

----------


## LarsWester

Good questions my guess is that this is covered in *High Guard* but I don't have the book yet.   From the core rulebook we have the following facts.
1. From the trade chapter Industrial and Personal Robots and Drones are listed as examples of Robots which have a base cost of Cr400,000 per ton.
2. From the examples of ships that have drones show that 5 probe drones equals 1ton of cargo space.
3. That repair drones = 1% of the Hull's mass.
4. And that mining drones require 2 tons of space each.
So until contradicted by actual data from High Guard I will fix the prices as follows for drones.  
Probe Drone = Cr80,000 each and weigh 0.2 ton each
Repair Drone = Cr200,000 each and weigh 0.5 ton each
Mining Drone = Cr800,000 each and weight 2 tons each
Robots are more complicated to calculate their costs because there are hardware and software costs.  The majority of the costs are associated with the software.  Each light duty husk of a bipedal humanoid looking robot costs Cr40,000 and weight 0.1 ton each.   Heavy duty models weigh and cost more as the materials are more dense.  Then there is the cost for the software which uses the same costs as the computer software section.  
I'm pretty sure that Mongoose came out or will come out with an AI sourcebook that will cost around $50 for a pdf.   That's the way they do things.

----------


## Harmony

Thank you!

An atmosphere-only "probe" drone with a sound system would be cheaper? Don't need any prices, but just need to know that buying a couple of them wouldn't be worth more than their business. ;)

----------


## davyjones

Sorry to throw a wrench into the works, but the guards frisking us after we voluntarily turned over weapons really raised my hackles; Das, as a high noble, isn't going to let that go without a challenge.

Looking at skills, etiquette appears to be part of the Diplomat (SOC) skill. However, I can also see how you would rule that I'm trying to bluff our way out of the search and would prefer I use Persuade (SOC); my argument that you just don't approach or touch nobles (even in the modern day) without their express permission, let alone a representative of the imperial court. It's also conceivable that I'm using my Leadership (SOC) to basically assert my authority over them in the general sense. I'll roll the dice and include the results for each skill.

(2d6)[*9*]
Diplomat (SOC) +4 - *13*
Persuade (SOC) (untrained) +0 - *9*
Leadership (SOC) +5 - *14*

----------


## LarsWester

Raw rules about the probe drones
"Probe drones are for surveying planetary surfaces, and are commonly found on board scout ships. They can be dropped from orbit in disposable entry shells but must be recovered manually. Probe drones are also capable of surveying orbiting satellites, derelicts and other space debris, and can also be used as communications relays"
I think what you are looking at in this case would be closer to the vehicle sensors and would run around Cr15000 each coupled with a communications system that is Cr2000 each so total would be Cr17000 each.
In comparison the site when operation can produce 1Dx10 tons of ice core samples.   These core samples are searched for valuable bio/chem deposits.   Normally each ice core sample would have roughly a 4% chance of having something of interest-66 on D66 roll.  Until something valuable is found then the chances of continuing to find something of value in that same area goes up greatly to being basically a 50% chance until the boundaries of the sample are found.   Right now the miners don't know but I think Arrak was clued in that M-CAPES17 recent core sample have found a very valuable deposit of anagathic raw materials.  These are worth Cr100000 per ton.  So the site is possibly going to be very profitable and pay off on the gamble that was the mining operations here.  Basically a smart business man would see that investing a 0.5-1MCr into operational costs would be sound to protect much more in profits.  The question is can Talizandstra be made to see the wisdom of this approach.

----------


## LarsWester

> Sorry to throw a wrench into the works, but the guards frisking us after we voluntarily turned over weapons really raised my hackles; Das, as a high noble, isn't going to let that go without a challenge.
> 
> Looking at skills, etiquette appears to be part of the Diplomat (SOC) skill. However, I can also see how you would rule that I'm trying to bluff our way out of the search and would prefer I use Persuade (SOC); my argument that you just don't approach or touch nobles (even in the modern day) without their express permission, let alone a representative of the imperial court. It's also conceivable that I'm using my Leadership (SOC) to basically assert my authority over them in the general sense. I'll roll the dice and include the results for each skill.
> 
> [roll0]
> Diplomat (SOC) +4 - *13*
> Persuade (SOC) (untrained) +0 - *9*
> Leadership (SOC) +5 - *14*


I think the Diplomat skill is most applicable for this situation.  If I read it right Dasilev is handing over his stunner but objecting to the frisking of his noble personage as it is an insult to his character.  You've convinced the guards not to frisk you personally but they proceed to check everyone else.  Feel free to make an in character post reflecting that result. I have got to check the in-character forum before posting things like this.

----------


## LarsWester

> From High Guard, each 10 tons of space dedicated to mining drones contains 5 drones and costs 1 MCr, each ton dedicated to probe drones costs 0.5 MCr and has 5 drones


Thanks for that. So individual costs would be
Mining Drone = Cr200000 and 2 tons each
Probe Drone = Cr100000 and 0.1 ton each
So not sure how that jives with the Trade section on Robots. Must be a combo thing like a multiple ton lot of the Robots could have a mining drone included with some Probe Drones.  Example 1 Mining and 10 Probe drones is 3 tons but 1.2 MCr and that evens the cost out to Cr400000 per ton.

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu is simply trying to hide the blade in plain sight, using her former career but also the imposing presence of his Grand Lordship the Admiral, Gentleman, Diplomat, Trader and Duke of Marastan as an excuse.

Would, let's say a social standing + leadership (with the boon?) be applicable?

----------


## Lacco

Don't forget that the most unsavory guy of the bunch surrendered to a frisk and tried to distract the guys  :Small Wink:

----------


## samduke

just a notation on books from MGT1E, I have most of the books and from what I have seen there is only minor differences between 1st edition and 2nd edition.

----------


## davyjones

In the Central Supply Catalog, a "Security Drone" is listed under the Robots section. It has a cost of Cr850,000. It's equipped with a stunner, a stun stick, an alarm, and +6 armor, and programmed to fight with its installed weapons and perform Recon.

So, if the mining drone has a similar sophistication, Cr800,000 would certainly be reasonable.

(And robots listed in the CSC _are_ prohibitively expensive, going for multiple MCr each. The "skin job" (a robot made in the image of sophonts) is MCr18).)

----------


## LarsWester

> Leishiu is simply trying to hide the blade in plain sight, using her former career but also the imposing presence of his Grand Lordship the Admiral, Gentleman, Diplomat, Trader and Duke of Marastan as an excuse.
> 
> Would, let's say a social standing + leadership (with the boon?) be applicable?


Sorry the guards are not going to just let you walk in with the blade.  Leishiu may use the above as her excuse for not immediately handing it over but the guards would have to fail there recon pretty hard not to notice the blade strapped in the normal place.  They are specifically looking for weapons.  *Recon* - (2d6+2)[*10*] you're not really doing much to oppose their finding it.  But they could blunder target here is 6+.

----------


## LarsWester

> In the Central Supply Catalog, a "Security Drone" is listed under the Robots section. It has a cost of Cr850,000. It's equipped with a stunner, a stun stick, an alarm, and +6 armor, and programmed to fight with its installed weapons and perform Recon.
> 
> So, if the mining drone has a similar sophistication, Cr800,000 would certainly be reasonable.
> 
> (And robots listed in the CSC _are_ prohibitively expensive, going for multiple MCr each. The "skin job" (a robot made in the image of sophonts) is MCr18).)


I have the CSC I should have thought to check for that.  But I think Leishiu is looking for something simple that has sensors capabilities but then could also do a transmission of an energy wave.  So using the pricing for the vehicle systems as that seems about comparable for a small site.

----------


## samduke

sorry on clean up I need to ask questions

Stealth 1 + Edu 2 + (2d6)[6][3](9) + Hidden weapon modifier -> to keep them from finding the blade(dagger)

I went looking in the core rule book I thought for certain there was something about a Hidden weapon DM - 
the skill Deception is the closest I can find, but Sara does not have it and relying on JOAT is not helpful

Deception allows a Traveller to lie fluently, disguise himself, perform sleight of hand and fool onlookers.
Most underhanded ways of cheating and lying fall under deception.

Pre BOON Sara has a total of 12 + any Hidden weapon DM + boon?
Sara has a BOON die on her hidden weapon check - > do not think this helps much if any

vs guards 13 to notice said blade
** Guards -> Result is 9 + whatever is higher (1d6)[1] or 3 vs Guards Recon - (2d6+2)[13]

guess the thing is bigger than I thought something akin a long knife or short sword or the like from the description

and all my other rolls were 

Recon 1 + Edu 2 + (2d6)[1][6](7) -> to give information of how best to set up perimeter defensive towers and such. = 10 passes TN
should the BOON not have gone here ?

Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 + Edu 2 + (2d6)[1][3](4) Diplomacy to keep the rifle and move along = 4 <- LOL do not ask Sara to be the diplomat

Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 + Edu 2 + (2d6)[4][4](8) Diplomacy to to force them to give up theirs where we have to give up ours. = 8
*presuming Average TN this might pass?

Edited

Sara needs Training in a few skills (p52)
Quick Check of skills (Int 10 + Edu 12 = 22) it appears I have 11 skill levels, so she can learn another 11 levels worth, without some sort of augment to INT or EDU

these sound like the best to learn and or improve for now, related to her particular scout experience, seems like jump time will be training time, as 8 hrs a day for 8 weeks is hefty to do other stuff unless one is very careful with "time management"

Deception
Investigate
Recon
Stealth
Survival
Tactics (Military)

**
Quick Check of skills (Int 10 + Edu 12 = 22) it appears I have 11 skill levels
In order to train for a new skill, or improve an existing one, a Traveller must commit to a Study Period. A Study Period is equal to 8 weeks, with at least eight hours per day spent learning and practicing.

Traveller must succeed at an Average (8+) EDU check., Success indicates the Traveller has learned something and if they were attempting to learn a brand new skill at level 0

< Example - if a Traveller had Electronics (computers) 1 and was trying to learn Electronics (computers) 2, this would require two successful Study Periods - >

Limitations
Remember, your Traveller may have a maximum number of skill levels equal to three times his combined INT and EDU score. If they already have this many skills after leaving a career, any additional skills may only be learned to level 0

There are a number of exceptions that must be kept in mind when learning new skills
The Jack-of-all-Trades skill may never be learned or improved.

----------


## LarsWester

> sorry on clean up I need to ask questions
> 
> Stealth 1 + Edu 2 + (2d6)[6][3](9) + Hidden weapon modifier -> to keep them from finding the blade(dagger)
> 
> I went looking in the core rule book I thought for certain there was something about a Hidden weapon DM - 
> the skill Deception is the closest I can find, but Sara does not have it and relying on JOAT is not helpful
> 
> Deception allows a Traveller to lie fluently, disguise himself, perform sleight of hand and fool onlookers.
> Most underhanded ways of cheating and lying fall under deception.
> ...


The Boon Die was given for the hiding a weapon effort.  I rolled it to expedite matters as you had made the check without it.   Unfortunately the Boon die result was a 1 so your 6 and 3 were higher and it had no effect.   13>12 so the guard saw your blade.  
The TN for convincing a guard to hand over his weapon is much higher than a 8.   This should be a nearly impossible task depending on the loyalty of the guard.  I had the check at a 12+ but more loyal guards could easily be 14 or 16.   As for the speech was there a boon die from some effect that should have been there.   I didn't remember one at the time and you passed the test so I didn't think further on it.
RE: Skill levels the limit is 3 x (Int + Edu) so 66 for Sara.

----------


## davyjones

Just so I'm not talking out my backside, what is the total investment we're proposing with the sensor & audio deterrent system? And, did we decide to go with an airmobile system (drones), or a fixed system (rooftop/standalone mount)?

----------


## LarsWester

I think multiple solutions have been suggested and put forward.   Sara seemed to be putting forward a plan that was more mobile and Lieshiu put forward a sensor array with output type solution.   The mobile drone solution would be more costly than stationary which would run Cr17000 each.  Probably could get away with 2 systems for a total of Cr34,000.    Call the drone solution Cr100000 each and also require at least two for a total of Cr200,000.

----------


## samduke

actually sara proposed a tactically placed fixed emplaced defense tower/turret and guards to back them up

----------


## LarsWester

Ok pricing on that plan.  
Defense Structure - Cr50000 (guessing here)
Light Autocannon - Cr100000
Monthly Salary for 4 Guards - Cr4000
So Cr150000 upfront and Cr48000 annually.

----------


## davyjones

Sorry for all the questions, but, as I don't think the foreman told us what they're mining at M-CAPES 17, was it obvious to us? Also, did the equipment look like it was a manual mining facility, or did they have vehicle-mounted laser drills?

*~*~*~*~*

I think we can say that the fixed deterrent solution is the cheapest system, but offers the least flexibility. The airmobile deterrent solution is more agile, but at a greater initial cost. The active defense solution is the most flexible and would even provide occasional food for the miners (a slight overall reduction in upkeep costs), but would also represent a permanent 19% increase in monthly crew costs.

*~*~*~*~*
Overall Cost & ROI Analysis

Assuming the crew of 14 at M-CAPES 17 has 8 miners, a supervisor, an engineer, a scientist, a steward/cook, a driver, and one junior technician. Using shipboard position salaries as a guide, that looks like Cr26,000 in monthly salary expenses. Also assuming life support and supplies costs would probably be about half that on a starship, Cr7,000 per month will be spent on crew upkeep.

So, the crew costs about Cr32,000 per month.

Assuming a MCr1 facility (just as a spitball, there), equipment and facility maintenance will require about Cr850 per month. Let's call it Cr1,000 for the harsh environment.

So, the drag on operations is Cr34,000 per month.

The fixed deterrent solution will require Cr34,000 up front, and approximately Cr30 monthly to maintain.
The airmobile deterrent solution will require Cr200,000 up front, and approximately Cr170 monthly to maintain.
The active defense solution will require Cr150,000 up front, and approximately Cr6,200 monthly to maintain.

An average miner (STR mod +0) pulls 2 tons of useful material per 6-hour shift (High Guard p.77). Assuming two shifts a day, an 8-sophont crew is pulling 32 tons daily. Assuming 6 working days each week (and 4 weeks per month), that gives an average monthly haul of 768 tons. Cutting that by 25% (for equipment failure and delays), we get a reasonable haul of about 575 tons per month.

If the crew instead is equipped with four vehicle-mounted laser drills (which are Cr150,000 each, so that MCr1 operation looks more like MCr2), each two-sophont crew in a vehicle will pull 2D tons per shift (also High Guard p.77), or an average of 7 tons per shift. That gives us about 2,000 delay-adjusted tons per month (at a cost of an additional Cr1,000 credits of maintenance per month).

Common Ore (nickel iron ore) fetches Cr1,000 per ton. (Cr575,000 per month manually, MCr2 per month with laser drills)
Rarer ores, crystals, and exotics fetch more, obviously.
Ice fetches Cr75 per ton. (Cr43,000 per month manually, Cr150,000 per month with laser drills)

_Conclusions_
Using those numbers, the ROI for either deterrent solution would be a single month for any ore mining facility. A laser drilled ice mine would need a month to recoup the fixed deterrent solution, and about 4 months at 50% profit to recoup the airmobile deterrent solution.

For the active defense solution, any ore mining facility will recoup initial expenses again within a month, but will see a permanent reduction in profit of less than 1.25% for manually-mined common ore and less than 1/3% for laser-drilled common ores. For laser-drilled ice mines, three months at 50% profit will be required to recoup the initial investment, and the mine will see a permanent reduction in profit of about 5.4%.

If these folks are manually mining ice with a small crew, then the company deserves to go under with such razor-thin profit margins (that probably don't even fully pay the foreman's salary). ;) 

That said, a fixed deterrent solution would need about 9 months at a 45% reduction in profits to recoup the initial investment. The airmobile deterrent solution would need 4 _years_ at that same 45% reduction in profits to recoup the initial investment. The active defense solution would need 5 years at a 50% reduction in profits to recoup the initial investment, and profits would be permanently reduced by almost half after that.

----------


## davyjones

And, my apologies for the above. This sort of thing makes me want to get my nerd on.

(There's a reason why Traveller has been so appealing for decades...)

----------


## LarsWester

> Sorry for all the questions, but, as I don't think the foreman told us what they're mining at M-CAPES 17, was it obvious to us? Also, did the equipment look like it was a manual mining facility, or did they have vehicle-mounted laser drills?


Interesting analysis work.  
1. Overall the entire Aster mining operation is rather speculative and early in the process.  The Megacorp is current operating about 20 sites that are doing ice-core sample mining.   These cores are being inspected at each field for anything trapped in the ice.  Core samples containing anything interesting are sent to corporate headquarters at the spaceport for further analysis.   Talizandstra let it slip to Arrak that there was something found at M-CAPES-17 I believe the black market dealer let it slip that it was raw materials used in the formulation of anagathics pharmaceuticals. The technology doesn't exist on Aster to actually manufacture the anagathics but the Megacorp has facilities in high tech systems that can do so.  This nature of the operation brings up several points into the calculations.   While the mining operation may produce many tons of ice core samples it should be assumed that the vast majority are just ice until something valuable is found.  And then they need to explore how great a deposit is below the ice by drilling.   If something valuable is found then the mining operation would probably produce the deposit in something like 1-6% in weight of the ice mined. 

2. The mining equipment is TL-9 not sure what level the laser-drills are in High Guard but from the weapons section of core rulebook has laser weapons just starting to appear at TL-9 so I am going to rule that they don't have laser drills.

Some notes on your analysis.   M-CAPES-17 has suffered a lot of losses already a typical worksite has 22 workers.  Nearly divided as you mention but with a total of 12 miners operating 3 miners to a drilling rig with 4 drivers and a mechanic.  Probably fair to estimate about Cr50,000 in monthly wages with Cr15,000 in life support costs.  I'd say each rig can produce a single 100' core sample (roughly 1 sqft) in 2 hours of digging.  Each sample is 3 tons of ice.  This is 12 tons of ice produced per rig (8hr operation) but the rig takes 3 miners.   M-CAPES has 4 rigs so 48 tons of ice daily.  Of that now that something has been found about 2 tons of it will be considered Cr100000/ton material so daily revenues are going to be Cr200,000.   The point though is that this type of discovery is what makes the entire operation work and they don't know how big the sample field is yet.  But if they can pull 1000 tons of the deposit then Aster was a very successful operation if they never find anything else.   Every ton they pull up pays for about a month and a half of operational costs for the site.  1000 tons of this substance would pay for the entire Aster operation 20 sites for more than 5 years.

----------


## davyjones

Oh, good info. :)

(And laser drills are listed at TL8 in High Guard.)

Letting the foreman know we know what they're looking for in the ice (since we got it from the black market source) might be a step too far, but he can obliquely reference high value mining in his conclusion without revealing their knowledge.

I'll get my post and roll out tomorrow (Thursday).

----------


## LarsWester

> *It is my firm belief that the miners at M-CAPES-17 have recently been informed about the value of the core samples that they are retrieving and have decided to strike for increased wages. *


The Foreman did say the above to Arrak at their first meeting so just leaving it as something valuable is totally fair and not revealing anything more than what he himself told you.

----------


## davyjones

Okay, here's the moment of truth:

Dasilev Leadership (SOC) 10+
(2d6+5)[*13*]

*whew* I was a bit nervous about this one.

----------


## LarsWester

Legendary success it is! Nice rolling everyone.  I've got some ideas for how that result will play out.  Should get an updated in character post by end of the day.

----------


## LarsWester

Ok so Talizandstra basically wants to consult with Tridium about the current situation and arrange personnel transfers from the other sites to bring M-CAPES 17 back up to a full complement and more.   The extra work may have to do with some zipping around the planet ferry people and equipment to the site.  Shouldn't be more than a 1Dx4 hours of work and there will be an increase to your already promised 25k Credits for the original job plus another 15k for fixing the comms station.

----------


## samduke

sounds like something we could do.. as long as we do not end up doing more than expected.
We need to be paid before the meeting with Tridium and before we do any more

----------


## LarsWester

technically no part of the job is completed yet so I don't know that Talizandstra feels a need to pay you right now as you're demanding.  The original job was to restore the mine to production -25k.  The first addon job was repairing the comms dish-15k.  He's now offering a second additional payment for ferrying people and equipment around Aster.  Open to reasons why you think he needs to pay NOW rather than after the jobs are completed.  So far he has allowed you to refuel for free and agreed to your plans.

----------


## davyjones

I don't think we need to worry about receiving payment now. Das has a vested interest in seeing the work move forward in good faith, and if it earns the crew a few extra credits for an afternoon's work, it's all the better.

That said, his demeanor may change if the foreman tries to weasel out of payment later...

----------


## LarsWester

> That said, his demeanor may change if the foreman tries to weasel out of payment later...


That won't happen.  You ALL passed your tests.

----------


## samduke

> technically no part of the job is completed yet so I don't know that Talizandstra feels a need to pay you right now as you're demanding.  The original job was to restore the mine to production -25k.  The first addon job was repairing the comms dish-15k.  He's now offering a second additional payment for ferrying people and equipment around Aster.  Open to reasons why you think he needs to pay NOW rather than after the jobs are completed.  So far he has allowed you to refuel for free and agreed to your plans.


well strictly speaking my character has not peeped a word about payment, I as the player here in OOC commented the thought about getting paid

----------


## LarsWester

I know Sara hasn't requested payment in character.  I think there's some confusion about the you and you in my previous post. "I don't know that Talizandstra feels a need to pay you right now as you're demanding"
First you = the party; Second you're = samduke  

I was giving insight into the npc's thoughts and reminding you as a player what the jobs were exactly that you were hired to do.


The funny thing, to me, is I as referee come up with a means of rewarding the legendary success, weave it to make sense within the narrative, and it's greeted with suspicion.   Not going to pull the rug out after a successful chain test like you guys had.  In my opinion that would be just so wrong.   In my mind we are in a resolution period for this side quest.   We have a few things to roleplay and roll out.  
1. What do you all do for the next hour?

2. Once the meeting between Talizandstra and Tridium is over what's your planned order of operations?

----------


## samduke

> I know Sara hasn't requested payment in character.  I think there's some confusion about the you and you in my previous post. "I don't know that Talizandstra feels a need to pay you right now as you're demanding"
> First you = the party; Second you're = samduke  
> 
> I was giving insight into the npc's thoughts and reminding you as a player what the jobs were exactly that you were hired to do.
> 
> 
> The funny thing, to me, is I as referee come up with a means of rewarding the legendary success, weave it to make sense within the narrative, and it's greeted with suspicion.   Not going to pull the rug out after a successful chain test like you guys had.  In my opinion that would be just so wrong.   In my mind we are in a resolution period for this side quest.   We have a few things to roleplay and roll out.  
> 1. What do you all do for the next hour?
> 
> 2. Once the meeting between Talizandstra and Tridium is over what's your planned order of operations?


no big deal overall it was a thought process that I had ... and we will leave it as just that
as for what sara does for the time, I basically left that up in the air via what was said in IC

----------


## samduke

RE:



> Ok here's where we stand and how I see it playing out. The ship is going to fly back and drop off any of the engineers or people working on the comms dish. This was at least Conrad and Dasilev. Others may stay if they wish to supplement the two guard detachment. Leishiu as pilot will be shuttling Tridium to the other mining sites and loading on additional workers and a mining rig. The total amount of time for flying would be about 1Dx4 hours. Leishiu can reduce this to 1D hours with a successful Pilot (INT) 8+ check. If anyone else stays at M-CAPES-17 and isn't working on the repairs they should roll a Recon INT check.


well if the site is going to have 2 guards, then I do not think sara's presence is fully needed there but can aid Leishiu with "ferry work" getting things loaded and transferred to M-CAPES-17

*Spoiler: Saras Relatable Rolls*
Show


as they may come up apply the appropriate attribute
Str DM 0
Dex DM +1
End DM +1
Int DM +1
Edu DM +2
Soc DM 0

Electronics 0 + (2d6)[*2*][*5*](7)
Mechanic 0 + (2d6)[*4*][*2*](6)
Vacc Suit 1 + (2d6)[*2*][*6*](8)
Medic 0 + (2d6)[*1*][*1*](2)
Pilot (capital) 2 + (2d6)[*4*][*4*](8)
Pilot (small craft) 1 + (2d6)[*4*][*4*](8)
Recon 1 + (2d6)[*1*][*6*](7)
Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 + (2d6)[*5*][*6*](11)
Gun Combat (slug) 1 + (2d6)[*4*][*6*](10)
Melee (Blade) 1 + (2d6)[*3*][*5*](8)
Engineering (Life Support) 1 + (2d6)[*5*][*6*](11)
Stealth 1 + (2d6)[*6*][*3*](9)

----------


## Lacco

As for Conrad, I will soon post (been a bit busy on all fronts) with some info - the plan is to go repair the rest of the comm array, while staying safe. Is there anything I need to roll? I think we managed the rolls last time, but let me know if there is anything to roll for.

If any are required, let me know.

----------


## LarsWester

Conrad and Dasilev have made their checks already it's just a matter of time and the guards doing their job.  
Where is Arrak going to be during this time at M-CAPES-17 or on the Minor Tom?  
Great piloting check for Leishiu which means the trips are going to be shortened a great deal roll a D6 for the number of hours minimum 2.  Sara is along for the ride as well as Tridium.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Arrak will stay at the site, helping getting everything set up to get the site fully functional again

----------


## samduke

no new ic input for me at this time

----------


## LarsWester

Thanks for checking in Samduke.   I was waiting for the D6 hours roll from Harmony.
The flying around takes (1d6)[*1*] min 2 hours.   Wow min 2 hours of travel time to complete the flying personnel.  Let me try to come up with a rationalization for that.

----------


## Harmony

> Thanks for checking in Samduke.   I was waiting for the D6 hours roll from Harmony.
> The flying around takes [roll0] min 2 hours.   Wow min 2 hours of travel time to complete the flying personnel.  Let me try to come up with a rationalization for that.


My bad, missed that! Feel free to roll such things for me to speed up in the future.

----------


## LarsWester

Arrak can you roll a recon check? never mind a guard succeeded.  I think we are ready for you to say goodbye to Asher and jump.   I'll need an astrogation (edu) check (4+) -2DM (for jump distance) 1Dx10 minutes,  A pilot check (dex or Int) to land at spaceport (6+) 1dx10 seconds,  Then you'll load up cargo and leave Aster to get outside the 100D limit to jump is a 1 day travel at 3G speed. 
*Spoiler: Referee Rolls*
Show


(12d6)[*35*] well that failed.  I thought rollv showed all the results.  We'll try again in dice roller.

----------


## Harmony

Landing check:

(2d6)[*9*] +4 (pilot) + 2 (INT) -2 (quicker speed, doing Imperial Navy landing) = *13*
Time: (1d6)[*6*] = 36 seconds?

----------


## LarsWester

Correct 36 seconds to land at the spaceport.    Very showy and excellently done.

----------


## LarsWester

Who is doing the astrogation calculations for the jump?  Should be an easy check.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

(2d6)[*6*] +2 Astrogation +1 EDU -2 Jump Distance
Total: *7*

----------


## samduke

if the following is true at the moment
Balance carrying forward Cr110,000
Expenses due at Day 30: Currently it is Day 4 Jumping on Day 5.
Total Month End Expenses Cr67350
Then our True Balance at Day 30 would be
42,650 Cr

@LarsWester
what would the related check be to use the computers to see what things are at Mille Falcs that are potential money makers before we ever leave aster ?

EDU+ ? + ? + ?

----------


## LarsWester

Sorry impossible to know what the market rates for things are going to be at Mille Falcs before arriving in Mille Falcs that would defeat the speculative part of speculative trading.   You could buy 2 more tons of pharmaceuticals if you wanted to at 50% off for a total of Cr100000

----------


## samduke

ahh not exactly what I ment by check thing at.. but I can see how it could have been seen the way it was and thus.. accepted for no info available

as for the drugs i would but i think the others need to have some input on 2 more tons of pharmaceuticals if you wanted to at 50% off for a total of Cr100000

----------


## LarsWester

For the record no check would be required to ever know a given planet's trade codes.   Just look them up on Traveller wiki as we are playing in OTU.   It looks like I misinterpreted your request.   To get general information on a given planet it would likely be dependent on how far away and given traffic between the two.   Aster is fairly remote and so not always up to date with the latest news.   Runors can be gathered by carouse checks.   Computer records can be searched by query programs using Computer skill.   The wikki page for any planet can be considered in game knowledge as the records currently in database systems.

----------


## samduke

okay in looking I see

Mille Falcs/District 268 (Spinward Marches 1637)
Milieu 1116	
B9A2469-C Universal World Profile

Starport: B Good quality installation. Refined fuel available. Annual maintenance overhaul available. Shipyard capable of constructing non-starships present.

Size: 9 Large 13,600-15,199 5400 Standard Gravity (14,400 km, 1.03g - 1.33g)	Macro World

Atmosphere: A 	Exotic , Conventional	varies	An unusual gas mix which requires the use of oxygen tanks, but protective suits are not needed.

Hydrosphere: 2 Dry World	16 - 25	It is a standard (wet) environment.

Population: 4  Moderate 10,000 to 99,999

Government: 6 Captive Government/Colony

Law Level: 9 High Law weapons outside home

Technology Level: C TL 12 High Positronics Age; Average Imperial, Jump-3, biologics.


okay so waiting for input from the others but I am for taking the extra 2 more tons of pharmaceuticals at 50% off for a total of Cr100000

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Id also be in favor of picking up some more pharmaceuticals

----------


## LarsWester

Good point in bringing up the exotic atmosphere and people probably want a breather if they don't have one already.   Also waiting on the other people to see if they want to spend down your new balance sheet buying the remaining 2 tons of pharmaceuticals.   The ship's account would only have Cr10,000 but you are due for another Cr74,700 upon landing at Mille Falcs and transferring freight and off loading passengers.  Pharmaceuticals at 50% off is a very good deal obviously.   Very likely to double your money.  Mille Falcs has the following trade codes Ht, Fl, Ni (High Technology, Fluid Oceans, Non-industrial).

Also I'm combining several google sheets for this campaign into a single sheet.   To clean up my google drive a bit.   You'll see some behind the scenes stuff but nothing I mind you seeing.

----------


## LarsWester

One more yes to buying the additional tons and we'll call it a done deal.   There will be a slight rebalancing of the cargo and ship numbers but you'll be taking off for the jump.  I'm going to ask everyone to make at least one post during jump space travel to take about what skill training is going on.   Reminder that you need 8 weeks of skill training in order to get a study period.   You need study periods equal to the new skill level.   You learn a new skill at level 0 after the first study period.   Per Raw there is an EDU (8+) check for all skills.  I don't like this and think that if some other characteristic could apply feel free to test that instead.  Such as Dex for Gun Combat or Blade.   If a characteristic is noted in book under that skill consider it or EDU applicable for the study period test.

----------


## LarsWester

(2d6)[*2*][*1*](3) dice for something
(2d6)[*2*][*3*](5) for something else

----------


## Lacco

Conrad will spend his free time practicing with his gun in the Engineering. Gun Combat - 1 week.

No objection against further investment of the party money.

He will also watch the passengers warily, but will try to avoid contact with them. You know, the grumpy engineer.

----------


## Harmony

I am fine with the investment in pharmaceuticals.

Leishiu will train in electronics(computer) - 1 week.

----------


## samduke

> One more yes to buying the additional tons and we'll call it a done deal.   There will be a slight rebalancing of the cargo and ship numbers but you'll be taking off for the jump.  I'm going to ask everyone to make at least one post during jump space travel to take about what skill training is going on.   Reminder that you need 8 weeks of skill training in order to get a study period.   You need study periods equal to the new skill level.   You learn a new skill at level 0 after the first study period.   Per Raw there is an EDU (8+) check for all skills.  I don't like this and think that if some other characteristic could apply feel free to test that instead.  Such as Dex for Gun Combat or Blade.   If a characteristic is noted in book under that skill consider it or EDU applicable for the study period test.


I had thought that the following were important 
Deception
Investigate
Recon
Stealth
Survival
Tactics (Military)

So...

Sara needs Training in Deception (study period EDU (8+) <Edu DM +2 + (2d6)[*5*][*6*](11) >

----------


## LarsWester

> I had thought that the following were important 
> Deception
> Investigate
> Recon
> Stealth
> Survival
> Tactics (Military)
> 
> So...
> ...


Good list here.  What does studying deception look like for Sara?  The rolls are not needed until after 8 weeks of training in the skill.   So for now just mark down you have 1 week of study.

----------


## Lacco

> Good list here.  What does studying deception look like for Sara?  The rolls are not needed until after 8 weeks of training in the skill.   So for now just mark down you have 1 week of study.


Playing pranks on Conrad? Would work if she wants to participate in the "become better at shooting folks with stunner" practice!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## davyjones

Das is going to work on Mechanics 1 quals.

Once he's done with that, he'll have to move over to Athletics, to start compensating for his feeble physique. :)

Oh, and I'm good with the pharma purchase, as well.

----------


## samduke

> Good list here.  What does studying deception look like for Sara?  The rolls are not needed until after 8 weeks of training in the skill.   So for now just mark down you have 1 week of study.


Huh I thought I was fairly clever in the way I worded my IC.... guess it might have been to subtle, I edited and added a bit more fluff

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Sorry about the delay in posting, Ill try to get something up later today

----------


## samduke

> Sorry about the delay in posting, Ill try to get something up later today


waiting on you I guess, or are we waiting on the GM as no one has posted IC in days

----------


## LarsWester

GM is waiting on players to finish their in flight posts.  Then you'll be arriving in Mille Falcs system.   I may be not able to post tomorrow but I should get an in character post up by Wednesday.

----------


## LarsWester

also need some dice
(2d6)[*2*][*5*](7) (2d6)[*1*][*4*](5) (1d6)[*6*]
(2d6)[*6*][*1*](7)
Jump takes 6 days 21 hours.  No random encounter.

----------


## Lacco

Sorry, been busy.

@Harmony: had a question for you IC.

@davyjones: will answer you IC, but yes, I'll need an assist with the jump drive. I think there's a check to be done and Conrad's no jump drive engineer.

----------


## Harmony

> Sorry, been busy.
> 
> @Harmony: had a question for you IC.
> 
> @davyjones: will answer you IC, but yes, I'll need an assist with the jump drive. I think there's a check to be done and Conrad's no jump drive engineer.


Sorry, I mistook that for being aimed the captain!

----------


## Lacco

Understandable. Conrad just wanted to sound official (especially if the passengers are listening). 

And sorry for the crazy question (@all), but... how are our comms set? I'd assume bridge to engineering goes through internal comms, but there is a public loudspeaker system available for communication across the ship.

----------


## LarsWester

On board I'm going to say that the Minor Tom's communications from bridge work like this:
There are speakers in each of the different rooms of the ship.   The communication system is advanced enough that the operator can select which speakers a message transmits through.   There is also a broadcast button so that all the rooms don't have to be individually selected.  So you can either broadcast to the entire ship or specify that you only want to communicate to the cargo bay and stateroom 4.

Also Lacco is right I thought that there was a J-Drive engineering check done already but can't find one.  This is an Easy (4+) Engineer (J-Drive) EDU check that the whole process takes 1Dx10 minutes.  There's also a +3 DM from the astrogation check.   So if taking the full time there is no chance of failure.

----------


## samduke

enjoyed that jump dialog, well done.
now then I do not think anything more aas most of us have done our "training" during jump - 

you will arrive at your destination in 3,2,1... are we there

----------


## LarsWester

Still need a skill of study for Arrak unless I missed it.  Also as a group what's your expectations for role playing the jump times.   If there's not anything too interesting relating to passengers do you want time to role play intraparty dynamics or do you want a flashforward type post?

----------


## samduke

i am good with a flashforward type post

----------


## Harmony

I am fine with fastforward as well.

----------


## LarsWester

Ok it's been 9 days since PartyOfRogues said they were going to post.   I'm going to NPC Arrak until they return and move on.   I don't want to lose everyone else waiting for one player.  I probably already gave more time than I should.

----------


## samduke

okay I need to ask, why do we know this bit of information ?



> About five hours into the M-drive trip the Mille Falcs sensors pick up a ping from another vessel's IFF beacon. It is identified as the The Wasp a Far Trader operating out of Iderati in the Five Sisters subsector.


unless the Mille Falcs space lane controller  has told us, which it seems we were not... and unless our sensors picked up the craft, 

so I am asking

----------


## LarsWester

sorry typo on my part ("the" should have been "to").   I've edited it to specifically call out its the ships sensors that picked up the other ships transponder.

Some additional information about the Mille Falcs system available at this link  click on full system under VIEW menu.  

Not revealed in that system data is that there is a Naval Base on Mille Falcs and there is a Scout Base housed on the fourth of the Gas Giant's five moons.  Mille Falcs is orbited by two habitable moons.

----------


## samduke

due to real life issues my internet activities are going dark for a while

I will be dropping interest in this

----------


## LarsWester

Sorry to hear that Sam duke.  I enjoyed having you as a player.  Message me if you ever wish to return.

----------


## Lacco

Sorry for my silence. RL has been royally kicking my butt for the last few weeks.

But I'm still here and will continue.

Also, I'm here for the space slice of life, completely fine with roleplaying mundane actions. But as this is the longest running Traveller game in my book, I'll gladly fast forward any time the group agrees: after all, it's a group game.

Regarding Conrad's actions: whenever I'm out, please assume Conrad is monitoring the systems and doing some preventive maintenance (diagnostics, checkups, changing of energy flux filters or whatever). In this case, I'll assume he's currently out of duty and on the bridge, monitoring systems remotely and reading trashy novels disguised as technical manuals - just so he can join the interaction.

Or dramatically run to the engineering section if need arises.

----------


## LarsWester

I'll get to posting sometime tonight but work has been very busy the last two days.

----------


## LarsWester

> due to real life issues my internet activities are going dark for a while
> 
> I will be dropping interest in this


Been in touch with Sam through discord.   She would like to stay with the campaign but current circumstances with internet and phone data mean that she is going to not be able to post on here for some time.  She asked for me to keep her informed by discord and she'll send me Sara's actions and responses if required.   So I'll be posting for Sam until RL issues sort themselves out but wanted to let everyone know she's still very much a part of the game.

----------


## Lacco

Also, if anyone needs to contact me for any purpose, I am also on discord. 
*Spoiler: Do not open! ...joking*
Show

Lazlow
#9076

----------


## davyjones

> On board I'm going to say that the Minor Tom's communications from bridge work like this:
> There are speakers in each of the different rooms of the ship.   The communication system is advanced enough that the operator can select which speakers a message transmits through.   There is also a broadcast button so that all the rooms don't have to be individually selected.  So you can either broadcast to the entire ship or specify that you only want to communicate to the cargo bay and stateroom 4.
> 
> Also Lacco is right I thought that there was a J-Drive engineering check done already but can't find one.  This is an Easy (4+) Engineer (J-Drive) EDU check that the whole process takes 1Dx10 minutes.  There's also a +3 DM from the astrogation check.   So if taking the full time there is no chance of failure.


I'm sorry; I realized last night that I wasn't paying attention to the OOC thread and completely missed this (and several other posts).

Dasilev Easy (4+) Engineer (J-Drive) EDU +4, +3DM for astrogation check result.
Reducing time by 2 increments (1D x 10 Seconds) -4DM.
Total Mod +3
(2d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## davyjones

And mine is:
*Spoiler: Discord*
Show

davyjones
#7146


What instructions does Das have from his benefactor regarding public declarations about his mission?

Alternately, would it be appropriate that the Imperial Navy has a code that denotes "noble on official business" (probably followed by a personal identifier for authorization purposes) used in these situations, so that folks who are on official imperial business don't have to express things over open comms?

----------


## Harmony

We could probably transmit on a very small angle. Or we could be honest and just claim we are trading and then once we are landed, the Duke could have a one on one if we need something specific here.

----------


## LarsWester

So you are meeting a representative of the Duke here.  The Duke has asked that your meeting look accidental as he wants to maintain plausible denailabily about your mission.   Probably best to go with Harmony's idea of trading.   You have some goods.

----------


## LarsWester

So it has been a good deal of time without contact from PartyOfRogues.   Currently the Minor Tom is registered in his name.   There is a way that I could off-load Arrak Hume through plot devices in the next coming weeks.  The issue with doing this is Arrak is the broker and steward of the crew so losing him reduces greatly the buying/selling mini game aspect.   Is this something that would trouble people?  The same thing that removes Arrak could remove the mortgage payment which means the monthly expenses of the ship drop to just maintenance Cr4350, life support and fuel costs.  So it's likely with your payday from this trip the ship would be setup for several months without worrying about it.   Just want to see what people's views are on keeping the merchant aspect of the game thriving or letting it slip to the side with Arrak going to.   You guys could probably still get freight and low passengers enough to pay for fuel costs and a little extra but there's not going be credits rapidly rolling in.

----------


## Harmony

I'm good with either, or making an additional crew mate (each? as desired?) to fill empty gaps? 
Not very keen on doing the bookkeeping and administration just.

----------


## davyjones

I admit that I love the merchant side of the genre and would be loathe to lose it, but I also don't want to derail everyone else's enjoyment of the game by bogging it down with accounting.

Options I see:

1. Arrak stays aboard as an NPC, managing the ship finances and securing cargoes at the PCs' collective direction.
2. Arrak goes, but hires an NPC trader/broker to represent his interests on the ship and a steward for passenger support; otherwise, same as 1.
3. Arrak goes and we drop the trader aspect of the game for the most part, and mostly rely on our side (adventuring) jobs to keep up maintenance and operations costs.

I'd prefer 1 or 2, but I'm good with whatever the others want to do.

----------


## LarsWester

SamDuke is supporting the idea of making multiple characters.   It does sound like people want to keep the mercantile aspect of the game and with good reason.  It's fun.  I think what we'll end up doing is something along option 1.   Arrak will allow you all to use his ship.  And he'll take a cut of the profits but will probably stay on the ship for any planetside adventures.

----------


## Lacco

I'd also suggest going full troupe style: it would solve the issue of having a player stay on the ship.

Before any landfall, we'll select a character, and the rest stays on ship, guarding. Could work as replacement for downed/missing/dead characters too.

As for trading: I'd miss that aspect although I'm especially bad at this kind of bookkeeping. But I'm willing to take some work on my shoulders (although expect mistakes). 

I'm all for keeping Arrak as NPC until/if PartyOfRogues returns.

Also, sorry for me being a bit quiet and then going and making a sensors check: feel free to disregard it if there's nothing important. Just keeping Conrad busy.

----------


## LarsWester

I considered the check a practice run that Conrad made to ease the boredom of a 27 hour flight.

Ok so sounds like 3 votes for secondary characters.   I'm not opposed.   With 4 active players that would be 8 characters.   I think for these secondary characters I want them to be less experienced in general so here's the guidelines for 2nd character.  I plan on dropping Arrak Hume unless Party of Rogues post by the end of the week 
1. Use a separate thread in OOC games for character generation posting a link to that thread in this thread.
2.  Max Term Limit of 3. No aging rolls these are young promising career type folks hand picked for your mission by the Duke's advisors.
3. We'll discuss what to do with any ships or ship shares muster out benefits.
4. When rolling for training you can roll the D6 before choosing the table.  So good mixture of random and choice.
5. Each secondary character will have an additional contact in common and that will be the Duke's agent here in Mille Falcs.
6. Instead of connection skills and skill package each secondary character will have a free level gain in any 3 skills of your choice.
7. Once the character is completed either add their character sheet as a spoiler to your primary character sheet post or make a new character sheet post but include a link in your primary character sheet post towards the beginning of this thread.

----------


## samduke

> I considered the check a practice run that Conrad made to ease the boredom of a 27 hour flight.
> 
> Ok so sounds like 3 votes for secondary characters.   I'm not opposed.   With 4 active players that would be 8 characters.   I think for these secondary characters I want them to be less experienced in general so here's the guidelines for 2nd character.  I plan on dropping Arrak Hume unless Party of Rogues post by the end of the week 
> 1. Use a separate thread in OOC games for character generation posting a link to that thread in this thread.
> 2.  Max Term Limit of 3. No aging rolls these are young promising career type folks hand picked for your mission by the Duke's advisors.
> 3. We'll discuss what to do with any ships or ship shares muster out benefits.
> 4. When rolling for training you can roll the D6 before choosing the table.  So good mixture of random and choice.
> 5. Each secondary character will have an additional contact in common and that will be the Duke's agent here in Mille Falcs.
> 6. Instead of connection skills and skill package each secondary character will have a free level gain in any 3 skills of your choice.
> 7. Once the character is completed either add their character sheet as a spoiler to your primary character sheet post or make a new character sheet post but include a link in your primary character sheet post towards the beginning of this thread.


Hey is this thing on..

okay so I am going to roll attributes & terms here then figure out what happens and assemble in post edits -  i have a thread in dice rolls that I do not want confused with this so i am rolling here

Human
Attributes
(2d6)[*4*][*3*](7)
(2d6)[*3*][*3*](6)
(2d6)[*1*][*1*](2)
(2d6)[*2*][*3*](5)
(2d6)[*2*][*1*](3)
(2d6)[*5*][*1*](6)

I found the original post stuff on rolls so I will redo the rolls and then come back here
(3d6b2)[4][2][2](8)
(3d6b2)[4][2][2](8)
(2d6)[4][6](10)
(2d6)[5][5](10)
(2d6)[3][4](7)
(2d6)[4][5](9)



Lucy Heart

Str  7 DM+0
Dex  10 DM+1
End  9 DM+1
Int  8 DM+0 INT +2
Edu  10 DM+1 EDU +1
Soc  8 DM+0

Skills <free level gain in any 3 skills of your choice, Pilot (Spacecraft), Astrogation, Broker>
Carouse 0, Athletics 0, Language 0, Survival 0, Medic 0, Science (Economics) 1, Pilot (Spacecraft) 1, Drive 0, Vacc suit 0, Broker 1, Steward 0, Electronics (Comms) 0, Persuade 0, Streetwise 0, Engineer (M-Drive) 0, Diplomat 1, Astrogation 1, Mechanic 1

Languages: Anglic, Vilani

Term 1
University Entry: EDU 7+ (2d6)[*5*][*1*](6)  DM+1 = pass
Skills: Choose a level 0 and a level 1 skill from the following list; Medic, Science (any)
Increase EDU by +1
Event: (2d6)[*6*][*3*](9) You develop a healthy interest in a hobby or other area of study. Gain any skill of your choice
Graduation: INT 7+: (2d6)[*4*][*1*](5), did not graduate

Term 2
Merchant (merchant marine)
Qualification: INT 4+, -1DM for every previous career (2d6)[4][1](5)  = pass
Survival EDU 5+ (2d6)[2][3](5) = pass
Training (1d6)[*6*]
Event (2d6)[6][2](8) You are embroiled in legal trouble. Gain one of Advocate 1, Admin 1, Diplomat 1 or Investigate 1, then roll 2D. If you roll 2, you must take the Prisoner career in your next term
Advancement INT 7+ (2d6)[4][3](7) = pass
Training (1d6)[*5*]

Term 3
Merchant Free Trader
Survival DEX 6+ (2d6)[1][4](5) DM+1 = pass
training (1d6)[2]
Event (2d6)[4][5](9) You are given advanced training in a specialist field
Advancement INT 6+ (2d6)[2][2](4) fail

benefits
(1d6)[1] Cr1000
(1d6)[3] Cr10000
(1d6)[2] INT +1
bonus
(1d6)[5] Ship Share

Rerolls: Each character will be allowed two rerolls during character generation. If these rerolls are not used they grant additional muster out benefits in the final career.
well lucy heart did not use them so
(1d6)[6] Free Trader
(1d6)[2] INT +1

edited
Mishap that did not occur
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Harmony

Lauria Hezal, former Marine.

I also rolled 2d6 in the start, rather poorly (admittedly not as bad as Samduke) but then checked the recruitment thread and used the character generation instructions from there. If you want me to change that, let me know.

----------


## Lacco

@LarsWester: That works for me.

So... a field researcher and a marine. Thinking what would be a good addition to the team... a scout? Merchant marine (secondary pilot/something of a trader)? Or straight army man?

I could also go for career drifter.

Tbh, got analysis paralysis: too many options. Will accept suggestions. The thread for Alejandro "Lucky" Krüger-Gutiérrez is linked.

----------


## Harmony

> @LarsWester: That works for me.
> 
> So... a field researcher and a marine. Thinking what would be a good addition to the team... a scout? Merchant marine (secondary pilot/something of a trader)? Or straight army man?
> 
> I could also go for career drifter.
> 
> Tbh, got analysis paralysis: too many options. Will accept suggestions. The thread for Alejandro "Lucky" Krüger-Gutiérrez is linked.


I think scout, merchant marine or army would all fit fine (not helping there, am I?)

Other ideas;
Agent, bringing a spy along would suit the profile.
Noble, another high-profile but with more focus on social skills.

If you just want my suggestions:
Beyond just going with your gut on what seems the most fun, I think a merchant marine would be most likely to cover our weak spots and an agent would be thematically fitting to the mission.

----------


## samduke

reminder Sara my original character is a scout

----------


## samduke

redo on attribute rolls
(3d6b2)[*4*][*2*][*2*](8)
(3d6b2)[*4*][*2*][*2*](8)
(2d6)[*4*][*6*](10)
(2d6)[*5*][*5*](10)
(2d6)[*3*][*4*](7)
(2d6)[*4*][*5*](9)

----------


## samduke

sorry for many posts in a row but that is the way traveller goes

Term 2
Scholar Field Researcher
Qualification: INT 6+ DM -1 for every previous career (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) *failed horribly
Survival END 6+ (2d6)[*1*][*3*](4) 
Event/Mishap (2d6)[*4*][*5*](9) / [roll10] 
Advancement INT 6+ (2d6)[*4*][*5*](9) 

failing that qualification

Draft Table(1d6)[*4*] Merchant (merchant marine)
Term 2
what ever is drafted
Qualification: INT 4+ for every previous career (2d6)[*4*][*1*](5) 
Survival EDU 5+ (2d6)[*2*][*3*](5) 
Event/Mishap (2d6)[*6*][*2*](8) / [roll10] 
Advancement INT 7+ (2d6)[*4*][*3*](7) 
Commision (2d6)[*1*][*6*](7)

----------


## samduke

Term 3
Merchant Free Trader
Survival DEX 6+ (2d6)[*1*][*4*](5)
training (1d6)[*2*]
Event/Mishap (2d6)[*4*][*5*](9) / (1d6)[*2*]
Advancement INT 6+ (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4)
training (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## samduke

You are given advanced training in a specialist field. Roll EDU 8+ to increase any one skill you already have by
one level
(2d6)[*3*][*3*](6)

----------


## samduke

benefits
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
bonus
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## davyjones

Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii WIP

On a lark, I decided to have her get PSI tested before her 1st Term. Aaaaaand I ended up with an 11 (after rolling two 1s). 

I thought the diplomatic corps would be perfect for a sensing telepath, but she doesn't have the SOC to pull that off; instead, I'm taking her into an "executive assistant" career path (Citizen/Corporate). We'll see how that goes.

----------


## samduke

ohh thanks to davyjones for listing it



> Rerolls: Each character will be allowed two rerolls during character generation. If these rerolls are not used they grant additional muster out benefits in the final career.


well lucy heart did not use them so
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]

----------


## LarsWester

Wow everyone is well on their way in working on their second character.  I didn't specify to not use the previous character generation stuff so that's on me.   I will allow the 3d6b2 on 2 abilities.   I'm limiting to a single reroll over the limited careers that should be sufficient.  If you already generated two benefits from not using rerolls drop the last benefit.  If you already used two rerolls well that means you have a failure in there someone I'll be nice and let you pick which one.  I didn't think it would take off this fast.  I have a lot of work to do to check over these 4 new characters but I'll try to get that done soon. 
As for character ideas I'm going to add those who are finished to the Skill Matrix google sheet.   I hope everyone is aware that on the first post of this thread there's a G-sheet link.  
OK off to review  characters.

----------


## LarsWester

Samduke reviewed Lucy Heart first there are few questions with skills and benefits called out in spoilers at the end as well as a step by step review of the character. 
*Spoiler: Term by Term*
Show


Background skills 4 at level 0- not called out directly but assuming (Carouse 0, Athletics 0, Language 0, Survival 0)
Term 1- Medic 0, Science (Economics)1, Any skill fail to graduate.
Term 2 - Merchant Marine through Draft
Basic Training (Drive, Vacc Suit, Broker, Steward, Electronics, Persuade) all 0.
Event- Legal Trouble gain (Advocate, Admin, Diplomat, or Investigate at 1) use commission roll to avoid prisoner career.
Advanced to rank 1 gain Mechanic 1
Term 3 - Merchant Free Trader (New assignments in the Agent, Citizen, Entertainer, and *Merchant* careers are considered to be new careers.
Upon voluntarily leaving the career (a change in assignment cannot be done if you have been ejected from the career  no one will hire you!), Benefit rolls are
made as normal and a qualification roll is necessary to enter the assignment. If this is failed, the Traveller must enter the draft or become a Drifter.
If the attempt to change assignment is successful, the career begins afresh with the new assignment, with the Traveller starting at rank 0.)
*So need a new qualification roll for this term 3.  I'm good with using unused dice from term 3.  Mishap (2) + 2nd Training (5) = 7 qualified.*
But this would mean you should get your benefits from your Term in the Merchant Marines this is two benefits (1 for the term served and 1 for rank 1) This is the money you rolled.
Continuing on with Term 3 we are going to homerule you get the training roll and don't go through basic training again as you already have all the service skills at 0. 
a 2 on training for Free Trader could give one of (Dex +1, Astrogation or Vacc Suit) not clear what you took.
I'm allowing 3 free skill level ups {Astrogation,Broker, Pilot(spacecraft)} and a free contact.  I didn't see anything that gives you another contact but I have no issue with Lucy knowing Sara.  But she would be shocked to Sara on this mission as well.



*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


*Here's what you listed as your skills.*
Carouse 0, Athletics 0, Language 0, Survival 0, Medic 0, Science (Economics) 1, Pilot (Spacecraft) 1, Drive 0, Vacc suit 0, Broker 1, Steward 0, Electronics (Sensors) 0, Persuade 0, Streetwise 0, Engineer (M-Drive) 0, Diplomat 1, Astrogation 1, Mechanic 1
*Here's where I see them coming from:*
Carouse 0, Athletics 0, Language 0, Survival 0- Background Skills
Medic 0, Science (Economics) 1 - University Term 1
Pilot (Spacecraft) 1 - Free Skill 1
Drive* 0, Vacc suit 0, Broker 1, Steward 0, Electronics* 0, Persuade 0 - Basic Training Term 2 and Free Skill 2 to raise Broker.
*When gaining skills like Drive, Electronics or Engineering at level 0 you gain all the subskills at level 0.  If you have a 1 in subskill such as Electronics (Sensors) 1 you are understood to have all other electronics at 0 even if not listed.  
Where do Streetwise 0 and Engineering (M-drive) 0 come from? 
Diplomat 1 - Career Event Term 2
Astrogation 1 - Free Skill 3
Mechanic 1 - Rank 1 Term 2

You should have a 1 in any skill of your choice due to Life Event during University Term 1. Could be Streetwise 1 or Engineer (M-Drive) 1?
You should have either (Dex +1, Astrogation 2, or Vacc Suit 1) due to training roll of 2 in term 3 serving as Merchant (Free Trader).  Your call. 



*Spoiler: Benefits*
Show


I think you rolled more benefits then due.  You should have 2 from Term 2 and then 1 from term 3 plus 1 for not using rerolls.  We'll use your first 4 benefit rolls.
(1d6)[1] Cr1000 = Term 2
(1d6)[3] Cr10000 = Rank 1 bonus
(1d6)[2] INT +1 bonus = Term 3
(1d6)[5] Ship Share = no reroll used



I'll post similar reviews in the other characters generation threads.

----------


## LarsWester

Harmony reviewed Lance Corporal Lauria Hezal comments in the generation thread.

----------


## LarsWester

Lacco I started your review and noticed a problem at the beginning.  Could be nothing because you do get 1 free reroll but your first attempt to enter school with Triple 7 failed by 1.

----------


## samduke

> Samduke reviewed Lucy Heart


I have made the following adjustments

Str 7 DM+0
Dex 10 DM+1
End 9 DM+1
Int 9 DM+1
Edu 11 DM+1
Soc 8 DM+0

so skills should be this after everything
Broker 2, Astrogation 2, Athletics 0, Carouse 0, Diplomat 1, Drive 0, Electronics (Comms) 0, Engineer (M-Drive) 1, Language 0, Mechanic 1, Medic 0, Persuade 0, Pilot (Spacecraft) 1, Science (Economics) 1, Steward 0, Streetwise 0, Survival 0, Vacc suit 0



Skills <free level gain in any 3 skills of your choice>: Pilot (Spacecraft) 1, Astrogation 1, Broker 1

Chargen Education Skills: Carouse 0, Athletics 0, Survival 0, Language 0

Term 1 University
Skills: Medic 0, Science (Economics) 1
Event: (2d6)[6][3](9) You develop a healthy interest in a hobby or other area of study. Gain any skill of your choice: Engineer (M-Drive) 0
benefits
(1d6)[1] Cr1000 rolled based on (merchant marine) because base benefits are total terms served

Term 2 Merchant (merchant marine)
Skills: Drive 0, Vacc suit 0, Broker 0, Steward 0, Electronics (Comms) 0, Persuade 0
Event (2d6)[6][2](8) You are embroiled in legal trouble. Gain" Diplomat 1
Training (1d6)[6] Streetwise 0
Training (1d6)[5] Engineer (M-Drive) 0
rank increase: Senior Crewman: Mechanic 1
benefits
(1d6)[3] Cr10000
(1d6)[2] INT +1

Term 3 Merchant Free Trader 
Qualification: INT 4+ (unused rolls either (1d6)[5]+(1d6)[5] or (2d6)[1][6](7) -2DM = should pass)
Event (2d6)[4][5](9) You are given advanced training in a specialist field" Mechanic 1
training (1d6)[2] Astrogation 0
benefit
(1d6)[5] Ship Share
Reroll benefit
(1d6)[6] Free Trader

GM said 


> 5. Each secondary character will have an additional contact in common and that will be the Duke's agent


Contact: Duke's agent

----------


## LarsWester

Somehow you dropped the lowest benefit instead of the last benefit.  You should have what I posted in my spoiler in the review your first four rolled benefits you can pick if you want them as cash or benefit I've listed as they were rolled. 
1 Cr1000
3 Cr10000
2 INT +1
5 Ship Share  (This will work differently)

I think you've also gone and redone your skills (Broker 2 and some others) instead of focusing on the two points I brought up.  I'll recheck it later.  But it's getting difficult to tell where you're pulling the dice rolls from.  I'll go back through again and check it out seems like maybe different tables were used or something.
OK I think I see the issue in Term 2 you did Basic Training but also rolled for Training Both before and after Advancing.   You should only get a training roll after advancing.   I'll let you pick the 5 or 6.  I think that is part of it.  But going to look through it all tomorrow.

----------


## LarsWester

I've reviewed Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii poor young woman's had a tragic life path so far.

----------


## samduke

> Somehow you dropped the lowest benefit instead of the last benefit.  
> I think you've also gone and redone your skills (Broker 2 and some others) instead of focusing on the two points I brought up.  I'll recheck it later.  But it's getting difficult to tell where you're pulling the dice rolls from.  I'll go back through again and check it out seems like maybe different tables were used or something.
> OK I think I see the issue in Term 2 you did Basic Training but also rolled for Training Both before and after Advancing.   You should only get a training roll after advancing.   I'll let you pick the 5 or 6.  I think that is part of it.  But going to look through it all tomorrow.





> ohh thanks to davyjones for listing it
> well lucy heart did not use them so
> [roll0]
> [roll1] <-[p this was the last bonus roll based on the if you did not use a re-roll benefit roll rule and it was dropped


the order of operation in a term by the book "CHART" is
Start New Term*
Roll for Qualification p16
If this is first term of Career, go through Basic Training, Otherwise, choose a skill table and roll p16
Roll for Survival p16
Roll for event/mishap p16
Roll for advancement
age 4+ years

by the book "CHART" you do not even get a training roll after advancement, however Skills and Training p16 says, 
In each term you spend in a career, pick one of these tables and roll 1D to see which skill you increase., what it does not say is when this occurs or how often
BUT THEN under advancement it says "If you make a successful advancement roll, then you move to the next rank and gain an extra roll on any of the Skills and Training Tables for this career

this equates to 2 Training Table rolls 1 before survival & 1 after advancement as far as I can tell you get both the basic service skills and 2 training table rolls if they were successful, if it was the 1st term in said career

I think they would have been better off using a checklist like this than that stupid image table
Character Generation Checklist
Basic character generation uses the following steps:
1. Roll characteristics and determine characteristic modifi ers.
2. a. Choose a homeworld. *not used in MGT2E
b. Gain background skills.
3. a. Choose a career. You cannot choose a career you have
already left.
b. Roll to qualify for that career.
c. If you qualify for that career, go to Step 4.
d. If you do not qualify for that career, then you can go to
the Draft or enter the Drifter career. The Draft can put
you back into a career you have been forced to leave, at
your old rank. You can only apply for the Draft once.
4. If this is your fi rst time on this career, get your basic
training.
5. Choose a specialisation for this career.
6. a. Choose one of the Skills and Training tables for this
career and roll on it.
b. Roll for survival on this career.
c. If you succeed, go to Step 7.
d. If you did not succeed, then events have forced you
from this career. Roll on the Mishap table, then go to
Step 9.
7. a. Roll for Events.
b. Optionally, establish a Connection with another player
character.
8. a. Roll for Advancement
b. If you succeed, choose one of the skills and training
tables for this career and roll on it. Increase your Rank
and take any bonus skills from the Ranks table for this
career.
c. If you roll less than the number of terms spent in this
career, you must leave this career.
d. Military characters (Army, Navy, Marines) can roll for
commission instead of rolling for advancement.
9. Increase your age by 4 years. If your character is 34 or older,
roll for Aging.
10. If you are leaving the career, roll for Benefi ts.
11. If you have left your current career, then go to Step 3 to
choose a new career, or to Step 12 if you wish to fi nish your
character. Otherwise, go to Step 5.
12. Finalise any Connections with other characters.
13. Choose a Campaign Skill Pack and allocate skills from that
pack.
14. Purchase starting equipment and, if you can afford it, a
spacecraft.

----------


## davyjones

> I've reviewed Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii poor young woman's had a tragic life path so far.


Yup. Pure ruination. I'm almost done with her character sheet.

----------


## davyjones

Okay, I think I'm done. Gave her a third term after all, which turned out mostly successful (that merc is persistent).

Ana-Nyssa. Look at Reply 8 for her updated character sheet. I'll add her to my character sheet post in this thread once approved.

----------


## LarsWester

Samduke has challenged my currently held belief that during the 1st term of any career Basic Training replaces the normal D6 training roll.   This is what the flowchart spells out.   The actual text on training states EACH term spent in a career.   So that would support Samduke's position that you get both Basic Training and regular D6 training roll.   I can't find anything other than the flowchart to support my view and when in doubt I follow text over graphics like the flowchart.  Long story short I'm going to err on the side of the player and allow a D6 training roll as well as Basic Training for these 2nd characters.  Doesn't hurt to have them have 1 or 2 (some of you went 2 careers) more skills.
Apparently the 2022 rulebook clarifies that Basic Training takes the place of regular D6 training.  As I believe this to be a form of errata clarifying the above conflict we will be following that ruling instead of what I wrote above.

----------


## samduke

> Samduke has challenged my currently held belief that during the 1st term of any career Basic Training replaces the normal D6 training roll.   This is what the flowchart spells out.   The actual text on training states EACH term spent in a career.   So that would support Samduke's position that you get both Basic Training and regular D6 training roll.   I can't find anything other than the flowchart to support my view and when in doubt I follow text over graphics like the flowchart.  Long story short I'm going to err on the side of the player and allow a D6 training roll as well as Basic Training for these 2nd characters.  Doesn't hurt to have them have 1 or 2 (some of you went 2 careers) more skills.


I have posed the question to the Traveller Discord Community Invite: https://discord.gg/RfpP6Ru

Greeting this question is for Mongoose Traveller 2nd Edition ( Character Generation) when we look at the character generation chart, <page 10>, we get all the way to this step (If this is first term of Career, go through  basic Training, Otherwise, choose  a skill table and roll) However when we look at <page 16> Skills and Training, it says (In each term you spend in a
career, pick one of these tables and roll 1D to see which skill you increase.) Then at the chart when you hit Advancement it says nothing about any rolls However when we look at <page 16> under Advancement, it says (If you make a successful advancement roll, then you move to the next rank and gain an extra roll on any of the Skills and Training Tables for this career),  The Question we have is at Term 1 Career, DO you get all of the "Service Skills/Basic Training" and a roll on one of the tables, and then if we advance gaining that 2nd roll on one of the tables ?????? 

the opinion of those on at the time was Text Trumps Table

further review and discussions I was pointed to this GEM (there is a 2022 version) that says in basic training first career instead of rolling gain service skills where my version apparently 2020 does not say that


SO under 2022 version rules I am wrong, GM are we using 2022 rules?, if so then I will need to redo the character as I only have the 2020 rule book

(2022) Terms of service checklist would be
start 1st career, gain service skills, survive, advance, table roll if applicable, then 2nd term of said career according to what I was told you gain a (1) service skill (choice) from the service skills at rank 0 and then the table roll as it is the 2nd term, this applies to all career terms after 1st apparently, but then if you change Careers your back to only service skills and repeat loop


note to self the editors at mongoose need to do better as 2022 has issues with their text as well

Notation on skills As far as I know, Skill at rank 0 + the same skill at rank 0 make that skill rank 1
edited

----------


## Harmony

Dont have my book available right now, but I am sure its not 2022, and that there is a full paragraph under skills explaining basic training and that it is given instead of a skill roll. The editing was a bit weird though - it would have felt more naturally if it came up first.

As for 0 skills, my interpretation has been that it acts like any other numbered skill, you get that rank if its lower, otherwise no change.

----------


## LarsWester

So I think the 2022 version was supposed to clear up points of confusion such as this.   I think that where it provided clarification we should use it as if it was errata.   I also think that the second term doesn't make sense because if you already have the service skills at 0 from a career there is no benefit from gaining one of them at 0 again.  My guess is there some confusion between 2nd Term and 1st term in a second career.   If you switch careers or even some assignments within the same career such as Citizen or Drifter then you go through basic training during the 1st term.  This 2nd career's Basic Training only provides a single skill at level 0.   Regardless it seems like most recent rule that clarifies the conflict in 2020 rulebook is that Basic Training replaces the normal training D6 roll.  Let's play it out that way.

----------


## samduke

@LarsWester
please re-review Lucy Heart, link in spoiler


edit
I do not have anything to add to IC at this time

----------


## LarsWester

> @LarsWester
> please re-review Lucy Heart, link in spoiler
> 
> 
> edit
> I do not have anything to add to IC at this time


Is there a link?

----------


## samduke

> Is there a link?


yeah it is in the name Lucy Heart at the top but here

----------


## LarsWester

So far we have a Marine, a Field Researcher, and a psionic executive assistant.  I think Lacco was making an agent.   Hope someone makes sure to grab broker at least at 1.

----------


## davyjones

I thought one of the characters had a Broker 1 when I looked at them, which is why I went in a different direction with Ana-Nyssa.

Or, I misread the other character threads entirely. Ana-Nyssa may just have to be a bit of a jill-of-all-trades.

----------


## samduke

> So far we have a Marine, a Field Researcher, and a psionic executive assistant.  I think Lacco was making an agent.   Hope someone makes sure to grab broker at least at 1.


Lucy Heart
Str :04 DM-1
Dex :06 DM+0
End :10 DM+1 
Int :12 DM+2
Edu :09 DM+0 
Soc: 06 DM+0 

Skills: Athletics 0, Carouse 0, Mechanic 0, Drive 0, Electronics (Computers) 0, Diplomat 0, Medic 0, Science (Chemistry) 0, Engineer (J-Drive) 1, Science (Economics) 1, Diplomat 1, Investigate 1, Vacc Suit 1, Navigation 1, Engineer (M-Drive) 1, Investigate 1, *Broker 1*, Pilot (spacecraft) 1, Astrogation 1

----------


## davyjones

Oh, cool. I'll switch Ana-Nyssa's Broker to Trader; that should cover ship economics pretty well, then.

----------


## samduke

due to issues, I have decided to leave permanently
have a great game all

----------


## Lacco

@LarsWester: sorry for taking so long with the char. Please check & I'll move to the final part.

----------


## davyjones

> due to issues, I have decided to leave permanently
> have a great game all


That's a shame. Thanks for gaming with us for a while. Hope you can get those issues resolved.

----------


## LarsWester

> Oh, cool. I'll switch Ana-Nyssa's Broker to Trader; that should cover ship economics pretty well, then.


Are those different skills Broker and Trader? And with Samduke going might be good to go back to broker.

----------


## samduke

I offer my apologies to all
Issues have been resolved
Sara & Lucy

----------


## LarsWester

There was some miscommunication on my part with Samduke.  Thankfully its been resolved.
I'm aiming to move In character along soon to that end I need some rolls. 
(10d6)[*6*][*1*][*5*][*5*][*6*][*6*][*6*][*6*][*3*][*4*](48)
Also Arrak Hume first order of business is going to be selling those pharmaceuticals and paying back everyone's investment.  I'll be using some of the above rolls for that purpose.
Find an online buyer 8+ Admin (Edu)- 7+3+1 = Success takes 1D (5) hours.
Purchase Price (3D) + Broker + Sale DMs - Purchase DMs  Mille Falcs Trade Codes Ht, Fl, Ni
17 (5+6+6) + 1 + 0 = 18 = 135% Sale Price.  = Cr135000 per ton of pharmaceuticals that's an amazing payday for everyone turning Cr85,000 per ton profit on 4 tons. 
The crew will get paid back whatever they put into the ship fund and the ship fund will have a Cr337,250 balance when Arrak decides to leave.  
The other dice above are used for setting up the selling market.

----------


## LarsWester

Freight Market Dice
Used double sixes for Streetwise check to get an effect of +7.  
Major Freight used the last 2D above 3,4 to get a total of 13 = 5D lots
*MajorFreightLots* - (5d6)[*12*]
*Minor Freight* - (2d6+10)[*19*] 9D lots
*Incidental Freight* - (2d6+12)[*19*] 9D lots
*LotsofD6forFreightLots* - (50D6)[*6*][*1*][*5*][*4*][*5*][*1*][*6*][*3*][*2*][*3*][*5*][*2*][*2*][*1*][*1*][*4*][*5*][*1*][*1*][*6*][*1*][*1*][*2*][*3*][*4*][*4*][*4*][*6*][*3*][*1*][*2*][*3*][*1*][*6*][*1*][*6*][*1*][*1*][*3*][*2*][*3*][*1*][*3*][*5*][*1*][*3*][*2*][*6*][*4*][*3*](150)

----------


## LarsWester

Need another 30 D6 to complete the setup.
(30d6)[*1*][*2*][*3*][*6*][*4*][*5*][*5*][*4*][*2*][*4*][*6*][*4*][*2*][*1*][*5*][*4*][*5*][*3*][*5*][*4*][*2*][*6*][*6*][*2*][*2*][*5*][*5*][*5*][*5*][*5*](118)
Freight of Mille Falcs Summary
12 Major Freight Lots available in tons (60, 10, 50, 40, 50, 10, 60, 30, 20, 30, 50, 20)

22 Minor Freight Lots in tons (5,10,15,20,20,20,30,15,5,10,15,5,30,5,30,5,5,15,1  0,15,5,15)

27 Incidental Freight Lots in tons (3,6,4,5,5,4,2,4,6,4,2,1,5,4,5,3,5,4,2,6,6,2,2,5,5  ,5,5,5)

I'm going through all these rolls and learning something about how best to handle these going forward.  In the future whoever is the broker will be making these rolls but since the broker is Arrak and he's an NPC right now I'm going through the rolls.   Just realized I could be flooding peoples notifications so for the rest of the market rolls I'm going to dice rolling thread.  And then posting a results summary here with a link.   This is probably the preferred way.

----------


## samduke

> The crew will get paid back whatever they put into the ship fund and the ship fund will have a Cr337,250 balance when Arrak decides to leave.  
> The other dice above are used for setting up the selling market.


I remember somewhere maybe in IC - OOC, there was a thing you put up that showed an amount from each into the pot as it were, now I am not finding it, could be bad eyes.




> Need another 30 D6 to complete the setup.
> [roll0]
> Freight of Mille Falcs Summary
> 12 Major Freight Lots available in tons (60, 10, 50, 40, 50, 10, 60, 30, 20, 30, 50, 20)
> 
> 22 Minor Freight Lots in tons (5,10,15,20,20,20,30,15,5,10,15,5,30,5,30,5,5,15,1  0,15,5,15)
> 
> 27 Incidental Freight Lots in tons (3,6,4,5,5,4,2,4,6,4,2,1,5,4,5,3,5,4,2,6,6,2,2,5,5  ,5,5,5)
> 
> I'm going through all these rolls and learning something about how best to handle these going forward.  In the future whoever is the broker will be making these rolls but since the broker is Arrak and he's an NPC right now I'm going through the rolls.   Just realized I could be flooding peoples notifications so for the rest of the market rolls I'm going to dice rolling thread.  And then posting a results summary here with a link.   This is probably the preferred way.


Lucy has Broker 1, so she can roll for things when your ready for her to do so.

----------


## LarsWester

> I remember somewhere maybe in IC - OOC, there was a thing you put up that showed an amount from each into the pot as it were, now I am not finding it, could be bad eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy has Broker 1, so she can roll for things when your ready for her to do so.


It can be found on the google sheets linked on the 1st OOC post.  

We'll have Lucy do the rolling when In character it makes sense.  Could be a few weeks.

----------


## samduke

> It can be found on the google sheets linked on the 1st OOC post.  
> 
> We'll have Lucy do the rolling when In character it makes sense.  Could be a few weeks.


okay i looked at the google sheet
in an effort to understand what is there for Sara only

starting credits 16150, >>> I show sara with Cr 16,250 after chargen
personal expenses, 1150, >>> What is this from  and for, I do not remember anything that explains this.
personal expense ledger group seed money 15,000, >>> okay Sara gave 15K of her 16K
total personal expenses 15,000 >>> okay

Now we sold stuff and so if I understand correctly Sara would then get back the 15K, and all other profits remain in the "Ship Fund", and that is fine by me.

so presuming the personal expense is 1150 less the 16250 then pay for that lifestyle upkeep of 1200 as I think that is monthly, if it is not please let me know
I will amend Sara's Sheet to reflect a current balance of 13,900 Cr

----------


## LarsWester

> okay i looked at the google sheet
> in an effort to understand what is there for Sara only
> 
> starting credits 16150, >>> I show sara with Cr 16,250 after chargen
> personal expenses, 1150, >>> What is this from  and for, I do not remember anything that explains this.
> personal expense ledger group seed money 15,000, >>> okay Sara gave 15K of her 16K
> total personal expenses 15,000 >>> okay
> 
> Now we sold stuff and so if I understand correctly Sara would then get back the 15K, and all other profits remain in the "Ship Fund", and that is fine by me.
> ...


The 16150 in the spreadsheet is either an entry error on my part or math error on your character sheet.   I took the numbers from people's character sheets and didn't check their math.   It is possible I mistyped.   I'm not concerned about the Cr100 difference add it back in if you want.

----------


## davyjones

> Are those different skills Broker and Trader? And with Samduke going might be good to go back to broker.


I thought I had responded to this, but, apparently, I didn't.

I went back to the book, and, no, there's not a Trader skill in MgT2e. Chalk it up to "Old Gamer Edition Confusion," as I'm sure it existed before.

I'll readjust those three free skills again.

Aaaaand done. I've added her to my character sheet post on p.1.

----------


## LarsWester

> @LarsWester: sorry for taking so long with the char. Please check & I'll move to the final part.


Lacco I finished review Lucky and there's some good news for Agent 777.   You have some more skills to assign.   You also get a nifty Combat Implant or Soc+1 so your call on that one.   If you went with Combat Implant limited to Cr50,000 and TL12 but that could be Enhanced Vision, Neural Coms, Subdermal Armor +1, or a Wafer Jack.   There are a lot more options in the Central Supply Catalogue as well.  Let me know if none of the above suit what you are looking for and I'll give some options from that book if you don't have access to it.

----------


## samduke

I do not think there is anything major that needs to occur conversation wise with the scout base specifically. 
as far as the inspection are there any rolls needed to watch them as they go about inspecting things?

----------


## LarsWester

Well they will basically be inspecting the ship for contraband.  You know you're not carrying any so it shouldn't be any problems at this time.  They will likely check everyone's identification papers.  Some rolls that could work are the social ones like persaude or diplomat just to talk to them while they do their work to get some rumors or the like.  These are men of duty so the difficulty would be 10+.

----------


## samduke

> Well they will basically be inspecting the ship for contraband.  You know you're not carrying any so it shouldn't be any problems at this time.  They will likely check everyone's identification papers.  Some rolls that could work are the social ones like persaude or diplomat just to talk to them while they do their work to get some rumors or the like.  These are men of duty so the difficulty would be 10+.


right thats about what I figured for things

----------


## davyjones

If they're checking our papers, Das would prefer they don't advertise his status. Would that also be a 10+ to persuade them to ignore his rank & title?

On a side note, what kind of roll would you want to see if Dasilev is familiar with (or perhaps even knows) the military governor?

----------


## LarsWester

> If they're checking our papers, Das would prefer they don't advertise his status. Would that also be a 10+ to persuade them to ignore his rank & title?
> 
> On a side note, what kind of roll would you want to see if Dasilev is familiar with (or perhaps even knows) the military governor?


I think to persuade them to keep quiet about his rank & title would be difficult so the 10+ seems fair.   They'll want to tell people they ran into someone famous.   You're a big deal around the naval base almost legendary status.   
There are alot of of skills I think that could justify your knowing the governor from your past.  Here are some options.  Carouse (SOC),  Diplomat (SOC or INT),  I'd even go for something like SOC DM + 1/2 naval rank as DM.   All targeting normal success level 8+.

----------


## samduke

> I think to persuade them to keep quiet about his rank & title would be difficult so the 10+ seems fair.   They'll want to tell people they ran into someone famous.   You're a big deal around the naval base almost legendary status.   
> There are alot of of skills I think that could justify your knowing the governor from your past.  Here are some options.  Carouse (SOC),  Diplomat (SOC or INT),  I'd even go for something like SOC DM + 1/2 naval rank as DM.   All targeting normal success level 8+.


Oh Sara could take a stab at her new deception efforts and try to convince them your just someone who happens to look like the real you... 
Sara really has no relatable skills to roll vs other than Jack-Of-All-Trades for any checks.

Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (1 week training in Deception) (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4) at minus 2 - this is not only not happening but laughably probably make them convinced you were so - probably not a thing sara should do

Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (any other)(2d6)[*6*][*2*](8) at minus 2 - this probably fails as the average check of 8 is required

edited

----------


## Lacco

Sorry for silence, I am away from computers and the signal here is terrible.

I will be back tomorrow.

----------


## davyjones

No love from the dice on the persuasion, but Das definitely knows the governor. :)

----------


## LarsWester

Wow natural 12 on that knowing the governor.   You really know him.   Let's see how the relationship was with a D 1 meaning animosity 6 meaning friendship.
(1d6)[*5*]  5 very close former friend and compatriot in the naval ranks.
If the above is higher than a 3 you can leverage your relationship with the governor who is a relatively new appointment.   If you choose to leverage this relationship it would basically be adding the effect of the relationship roll as a DM to the persaude.

----------


## samduke

presuming that there are at least 4 inspectors I figure split them up and get the ship inspected 2x as fast. then we can get on with things, that port fee is not cheap

----------


## Harmony

It seems Arrak is the character with medical skills. Want us to roll, or do you want to handle it?

----------


## samduke

> It seems Arrak is the character with medical skills. Want us to roll, or do you want to handle it?


sara has medic 0
(2d6)[*2*][*6*](8) <- to revive the low berth passengers

----------


## Harmony

> sara has medic 0
> [roll0] <- to revive the low berth passengers


Aha, missed that. Good job!

----------


## LarsWester

> sara has medic 0
> *Passenger1* - (2d6)[*8*] <- to revive the low berth passengers


Sara has the same Medic (EDU) DM as Arrak so she's good to make the rolls.  That's 1 out of 6 that made it successfully through the thaw out.   Sam if you can roll the other 5 adding in Sara's +2 EDU DM and a +1 DM for the Minor Tom being TL12 or higher.  
The passengers have the following END
*Passenger1* - (2d6)[*8*] +0 DM - Survived
*Passenger2* - (2d6)[*3*] -1 DM 
*Passenger3* - (2d6)[*6*] +0 DM 
*Passenger4* - (2d6)[*4*] -1 DM
*Passenger5* - (2d6)[*10*] +1 DM
*Passenger6* - (2d6)[*6*] +0 DM

----------


## samduke

> Sara has the same Medic (EDU) DM as Arrak so she's good to make the rolls.  That's 1 out of 6 that made it successfully through the thaw out.   Sam if you can roll the other 5 adding in Sara's +2 EDU DM and a +1 DM for the Minor Tom being TL12 or higher.  
> The passengers have the following END
> (2d6)[*2*][*3*](5) +0 DM - Survived
> (2d6)[*4*][*2*](6) -1 DM 
> (2d6)[*3*][*4*](7) +0 DM 
> (2d6)[*1*][*3*](4) -1 DM
> (2d6)[*6*][*5*](11) +1 DM
> [roll5] +0 DM



2: (2d6)[*2*][*3*](5) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1
3: (2d6)[*4*][*2*](6) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1
4: (2d6)[*3*][*4*](7) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1
5: (2d6)[*1*][*3*](4) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1
6: (2d6)[*6*][*5*](11) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1

edited
Passenger2 - (2d6)[3] -1 DM 2: (2d6)[2][3](5) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (7)?
Passenger3 - (2d6)[6] +0 DM 3: (2d6)[4][2](6) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (9)?
Passenger4 - (2d6)[4] -1 DM 4: (2d6)[3][4](7) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (9)?
Passenger5 - (2d6)[10] +1 DM 5: (2d6)[1][3](4) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (8)?
Passenger6 - (2d6)[6] +0 DM 6: (2d6)[6][5](11) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (14)?

----------


## LarsWester

> Passenger2 - (2d6)[3] -1 DM 2: (2d6)[2][3](5) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (7)?
> Passenger3 - (2d6)[6] +0 DM 3: (2d6)[4][2](6) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (9)?
> Passenger4 - (2d6)[4] -1 DM 4: (2d6)[3][4](7) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (9)?
> Passenger5 - (2d6)[10] +1 DM 5: (2d6)[1][3](4) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (8)?
> Passenger6 - (2d6)[6] +0 DM 6: (2d6)[6][5](11) >Medic 0 + edu 2 + ship 1 = (14)?


Passenger 2 didn't make it.  Thus are the dangers of low berth travel when you're rather sickly.  
*Lottery* - (1d6)[*5*] gets the 60Cr lottery.

Also I think on the google sheet I missed that you increased your pharmaceuticals to 6 tons after getting paid a bit.   So your profits were a bit more.   Even when Arrak leaves with his share there's going to be nearly .5MCr in the ship account.   Now how to get Arrak to leave while you keep the ship.   Also Harmony Leishiu's ship boat is in this system.  The navy would buy it back from you or exchange it for weapons upgrades equal to 5MCr.  For example 4MCr could be a triple turret with three Pulse Lasers.   Whatever isn't spent on weapons upgrades could be paid out in credits to Leishiu.  This is going to come up in character soon.

----------


## samduke

> Passenger 2 didn't make it.  Thus are the dangers of low berth travel when you're rather sickly.  
> [roll0] gets the 60Cr lottery.
> 
> Also I think on the google sheet I missed that you increased your pharmaceuticals to 6 tons after getting paid a bit.   So your profits were a bit more.   Even when Arrak leaves with his share there's going to be nearly .5MCr in the ship account.   Now how to get Arrak to leave while you keep the ship.   Also Harmony Leishiu's ship boat is in this system.  The navy would buy it back from you or exchange it for weapons upgrades equal to 5MCr.  For example 4MCr could be a triple turret with three Pulse Lasers.   Whatever isn't spent on weapons upgrades could be paid out in credits to Leishiu.  This is going to come up in character soon.


knowing a ships boat is roughly 30t would it  be an option to store it in the minor tom's bays, or maybe uses some of our ship money to get a docking collar and fit it so that the ships boat is externally attached.. just some thoughts, ultimately if it is sold that is the owners privilege.

----------


## LarsWester

A ship's boat's dock takes up an extra 10% of weight.  So you could get a Boat dock for chewing up 33 tons of cargo space.  I don't have High Guard so not so sure how much that would cost but it would probably be in the low MCr range.  So well possible I don't believe you have the funds currently to do it.  And it would gobble up half your cargo bay.

----------


## samduke

> A ship's boat's dock takes up an extra 10% of weight.  So you could get a Boat dock for chewing up 33 tons of cargo space.  I don't have High Guard so not so sure how much that would cost but it would probably be in the low MCr range.  So well possible I don't believe you have the funds currently to do it.  And it would gobble up half your cargo bay.


I have mgt1e highguard I can look it up along with that docking collar but it will be a later post

----------


## Harmony

I would need to know why we would consider keeping it, as I'm unable to see any advantages with keeping the ship's boat from our current perspective.

----------


## Lacco

If we had a big, unwieldy ship, I'd be all for a shuttle, but in this case... some offensive tools would be appreciated.

Juryrigging oxygen canisters into improvised missiles won't keep us safe for long.

Also, oxygen canisters don't grow on trees.

...

Sorry guys, I'm back now. Those RL family things mess up my sleep routine and time management. Should be able to post more regularly now.

----------


## LarsWester

> I would need to know why we would consider keeping it, as I'm unable to see any advantages with keeping the ship's boat from our current perspective.


The advantage a boat brings is fast local travel.   You could use a ship's boat as boarding vessel but that is more the stuff of piracy than anything else.  Your current ship is streamlined so it is capable of planetary landing itself.   I don't see the benefit of the boat which is why I'm offering the exchange of the boat for military upgrades at 50% of the benefits max value.  I'm not trying to take something but rather give something.  Ultimately this is your call Harmony.

----------


## samduke

> The advantage a boat brings is fast local travel.   You could use a ship's boat as boarding vessel but that is more the stuff of piracy than anything else.  Your current ship is streamlined so it is capable of planetary landing itself.   I don't see the benefit of the boat which is why I'm offering the exchange of the boat for military upgrades at 50% of the benefits max value.  I'm not trying to take something but rather give something.  Ultimately this is your call Harmony.


With a streamlined ship, a ships boat is less needed and has a fewer functions

IE
docking at a station  with an odd configuration or no spot big enough for the main ship.
traversing from one ship to another outside of a docked environment (IE Boarding as mentioned)

but in the end it is the owner who makes the decision on keep or sell.

----------


## Harmony

> The advantage a boat brings is fast local travel.   You could use a ship's boat as boarding vessel but that is more the stuff of piracy than anything else.  Your current ship is streamlined so it is capable of planetary landing itself.   I don't see the benefit of the boat which is why I'm offering the exchange of the boat for military upgrades at 50% of the benefits max value.  I'm not trying to take something but rather give something.  Ultimately this is your call Harmony.


Yes, the 5 million offer in upgrades was really nice, which is another reason I have a hard time arguing for keeping it. 

Samduke seems to have some vested interest in keeping the boat, so I want to know what it is before we get rid of it.

----------


## samduke

> Yes, the 5 million offer in upgrades was really nice, which is another reason I have a hard time arguing for keeping it. 
> 
> Samduke seems to have some vested interest in keeping the boat, so I want to know what it is before we get rid of it.


no real vast interest just the above mentioned possible options for keeping it.

however in all cases i stated it is your choice to keep or sell it. what you do with the Cr if you sell it, is also your choice

----------


## Harmony

I see no advantages in keeping it, and several in getting 5 millions worth of ship upgrades.

As for the money, any spare will be available for our shared funds. We can split the money when the adventuring is done!

----------


## LarsWester

As for ship upgrades the Core Rulebook has the price for installing a turret and pricing for the different weapons.  I'll accept any weapon upgrades from the newer 2e High Guard source book as alternatives to the ones in the core rulebook.   I'll give you guys some time to decide and then it will take some in game time to have the starport do the upgrade work.   All told you will probably be in system for about a week.  In game tomorrow you'll be summoned to take to the Duke's agent.  You'll meet the new crew.   The week of shore leave will give time to get to know the new crew members and do some brokering.

----------


## samduke

> As for ship upgrades the Core Rulebook has the price for installing a turret and pricing for the different weapons.  I'll accept any weapon upgrades from the newer 2e High Guard source book as alternatives to the ones in the core rulebook.   I'll give you guys some time to decide and then it will take some in game time to have the starport do the upgrade work.   All told you will probably be in system for about a week.  In game tomorrow you'll be summoned to take to the Duke's agent.  You'll meet the new crew.   The week of shore leave will give time to get to know the new crew members and do some brokering.


lars check the dice roll broker page, I think i did all that correct

----------


## LarsWester

I made some comments and sent a PM.   There's still some rolling to do but there's some monster deals in there.

----------


## LarsWester

Ok so Sara is looking for some odd jobs.  I'm going to use some of those D6 rolls from the dice rolling market thread. 



> (2d6)[4][6](10) , (2d6)[2][6](8) , (2d6)[3][2](5) , (2d6)[4][2](6) , (2d6)[3][1](4) , (2d6)[2][2](4) , (2d6)[6][5](11) , (2d6)[3][3](6) , (2d6)[1][5](6) , (2d6)[4][2](6) , (2d6)[1][4](5) , (2d6)[4][4](8)


(2d6)[4][6](10) We'll call this the skill check so it's a success and you found something.
(2d6)[2][6](8) There's a corporate executive 
(2d6)[3][2](5) with an artistic flair 
(2d6)[4][2](6) who wants to hire someone to investigate a theft of a painting from his office. 
(2d6)[3][1](4) The executive is named Carter Irani and he works for a megacorp named
(2d6)[2][2](4) Miyata-Tamura Medical Corporation that deals with pharmaceuticals, anagathics, and health insurance policies.
(2d6)[6][5](11)  Used for secret purpose.
(2d6)[3][3](6) Used for secret purpose.
(2d6)[1][5](6) Used for secret purpose.
(2d6)[4][2](6) Used for secret purpose. 
(2d6)[1][4](5) Used for secret purpose.
(2d6)[4][4](8) random encounter on the way to the job.

Well that was fun and random but Sara now has some side work.

----------


## samduke

> Ok so Sara is looking for some odd jobs.  I'm going to use some of those D6 rolls from the dice rolling market thread. 
> 
> (2d6)[4][6](10) We'll call this the skill check so it's a success and you found something.
> (2d6)[2][6](8) There's a corporate executive 
> (2d6)[3][2](5) with an artistic flair 
> (2d6)[4][2](6) who wants to hire someone to investigate a theft of a painting from his office. 
> (2d6)[3][1](4) The executive is named Carter Irani and he works for a megacorp named
> (2d6)[2][2](4) Miyata-Tamura Medical Corporation that deals with pharmaceuticals, anagathics, and health insurance policies.
> (2d6)[6][5](11)  Used for secret purpose.
> ...


possibly something for her or everyone to do for the week while the ship gets outfitted - if that is what we are doing

----------


## LarsWester

Addressing some things OOC before posting again In character addressing Sara.

*Conrad*- There are several drinking and eating establishments within the confines of the starport.  They range from fine dining to cart vendors.  Let me know what Conrad is the mood for.   There are also some clothing shops in the starport but to get a really nice suit made you'd want to visit a tailor and none have shops in the starport.  You could arrange for taxi transportation for 10 Credits a ride or arrive in style with a charter limousine for 1000 Credits for the day.   Also if leaving the starport you'll want to travel with some form of air supply as the environment of Mille Falcs is toxic. 

*Dasilev*- Would you wait outside the Twin Sunset for Leishiu?  The Twin Sunset is a fine restaurant located within the confines of Starport Delta Five. 

*Leishiu*- Can you roll a Carouse End test 6+ to see how drunk you are?

*Sara*- The same transportation options detailed above for Conrad apply to Sara.   

*All*-  Regarding shopping: the technology level of Mille Falcs is C/12. The law level is 9 which means all weapons and armor are banned outside Starport Delta Five.  This also means that the sale of weapons and armor is tightly limited to those who are actively serving in the navy or scouts.   There is a blackmarket but the difficulty in finding it is very high.  
The environment of Mille Falcs is listed as exotic.   This puts it beyond the range of breather and filter masks and into requiring a dedicated air supply.   A Vacc Suit will work but the Central Supply Catalogue lists several other options with an air supply.
*Air Supply Options*

*Item*
*Cost*
*TL*
*Weight*
*Description*

Life-Support Mask
Cr1000
7
-
Can be used in space or underwater down to a depth of 5m. Connected by a hose to a belt-mounted filter/blower unit or 1-hour air tank. A filter unit and single air tank are included in the mask price. Additional units cost Cr500 each.

Rebreather
Cr250
6
10
A rebreather provides six hours of breathable atmosphere and can be used to breathe in any environment that is not otherwise harmful, such as being underwater.

Protective Suit
Cr1000
6
6
A sealed, air-conditioned suit designed to allow the user to survive in Exotic and Corrosive atmospheres. The suits internal air supply is good for 6 hours. it will fail after a short time in Trace atmosphere or vacuum conditions due to internal pressure.

Heavy Protective Suit
Cr1400
7
5
A sealed, air-conditioned suit designed to allow the user to survive in Exotic, Corrosive, and Insidious atmospheres. The suits internal air supply is good for 6 hours. it will fail after a short time in Trace atmosphere or vacuum conditions due to internal pressure.

----------


## Harmony

(2d6)[*10*] end +0, carouse +0

----------


## LarsWester

Sweet Leishiu was just scratching the surface of her alcohol consumption capabilities.

----------


## samduke

Sara would probably just pay the taxi transportation for 10 Credits 
I will try to post something IC by sunday my weekend is fairly busy

----------


## LarsWester

Ok with taking a taxi but it will be very strange for you not to have some form of breathable air supply with you.  You're taking a tremendous risk.  If anything were to go wrong with the taxi ride you could be in big trouble as the atmosphere of this planet will kill you.  The starport and most buildings and vehicles in use have air supply technologies.  So as long as you stay within a building or vehicle you'll be okay but you are about 1000 times more unprepared than without an umbrella on a downpour day.

Also I think everyone else's arc is waiting on Dasilev to chime in.   
Was he waiting outside for Leishiu?   What's his answer to Conrad?  

Also anyone have an in-character response to Arrak's trading news.  In one week you almost tripled your money.

----------


## samduke

eek, here I though sara had some of that stuff

Taxi fare I think you said was 10 Cr
Shopping List 16,250 - 13,500 - taxi 10 = Cr 2,740

Environment Suit TL 8 Cr 500

Breather Mask TL 10 Cr 2,000
Combines the filter and respirator into a single package.
TL10: The more advanced filter is small enough to fit into the nose, or can even be a lung implant.

Vacc Suit TL 10 protection +8 rad 60 Cr 11,000

----------


## LarsWester

The Vacc Suit would provide you with the air supply needed.  A normal breather mask would not suffice in this atmosphere which requires either a Vacc Suit or one of the options above from the Central Supply Catalogue.  TL12 Vacc Suits are available here and the most commonly used Vacc Suit.   You'll look like an off-worlder with a TL10 suit but there's a lot of travel through the system with it having a Naval and Scout base and being one of two imperial systems in the District 268 subsector.  If you wanted to get a TL12 Vacc Suit you could probably convince the others to let you make a draw against the ship's account it's only 9k more.  


In fact buying TL12 Vacc Suits for everyone might be a nice purchase for the crew from the ship's account and would only cost Cr100000.  What do people think? 3 votes for it and it passes.

----------


## davyjones

Sorry about the delay on my part. It's been a horrible week or so. Finishing up a post now.

Is the starport entirely contained?

----------


## LarsWester

Starport is surrounded by a dome to keep the toxic atmosphere at bay.  Finer restaurants have an exterior view of the dome.

----------


## samduke

> Starport is surrounded by a dome to keep the toxic atmosphere at bay.  Finer restaurants have an exterior view of the dome.


well  I do not have the central supply catalogue so I went with what I have in book form
as for the TL 12 vacc suit if everyone wants to do that then sure, maybe a bulk purchase we can broker a discount?

for now I have just posted to my character 
Environment Suit TL 8 Cr 500
Breather Mask TL 10 Cr 2,000
Combines the filter and respirator into a single package.
TL10: The more advanced filter is small enough to fit into the nose, or can even be a lung implant.
Vacc Suit TL 10 protection +8 rad 60 Cr 11,000

----------


## LarsWester

But it is not an air supply.   A rebreather won't work if the air is toxic.  
*Edit where I'm getting this information from is page 217 "Exotic: An exotic atmosphere is unbreathable by humans, but is not otherwise hazardous. A Traveller needs an air supply to breath in an exotic atmosphere without suffocating" and the table on 218.  Filters and Respirators have there place and its good to pick up the combo rebreather mask that you did it will help on a lot of planets  Atmospheres 2-4,7, and 9.  The vacc suit you purchased has an air supply for 6 hours and would keep you from suffocating if exposed to the atmosphere.

Also I specifically posted the CSC options as I know most people might not have access to that book.   As a purchaser of the book I feel sharing these item descriptions with the players in my game is not a violation of copyright and is a reasonable expectation that comes from purchasing a book.  I'll let each player make their own ethical decision on the matter though.

As far as Vacc Suit TL12 I think we have one vote for buying 5 of them.  If we get two more votes for it I'll roll a broker check for Arrak and the effect will be the % discount for buying in bulk.

----------


## samduke

I would like to request the CSC information be place on the 1st post for ease of finding it.
I have the old mgt1e CSC but it is not really helpful on other air supply options
short of buying an air tank to go with the vacc suit and brether mask / rebreather / filter I am at a loss

----------


## LarsWester

Done for you.  It is spoilered but you should be able to find it on post 1.  Later if I add some other CSC equipment I'll change the spoiler tag and update there.

----------


## samduke

okay based on the data in CSC I have altered what was bought in Saras inventory.

as for TL12 Vacc Suits for everyone might be a nice purchase for the crew from the ship's account and would only cost Cr100000. What do people think? 

it is a yes vote from me

----------


## Harmony

I think we need 7 if it's for everyone?

That's a 140k investment, so there needs to be a reason for it. Perhaps scan how the systems we are going to visit look and the needs for suits there?

Maybe instead getting three, and we could have one for each player?

----------


## LarsWester

Well currently the crew is 5.  Dasilev, Conrad, Leishiu, Sara and Arrak.   Soon Arrak will be leaving and the crew will get 4 more new members. 
So right now if suits were brought it would just be TL12 suits for the 5 of the crew.   The other newcomers would necessarily have suits.   But all cards on the table my plan to approach everyone playing 2 characters is basically forming away teams when not on the ship where each player chooses one character to stay on the ship.   So 4 TL12 suits would work for your away team.

Samduke fine with the retcon but I'm going to leave my posts as is.

----------


## samduke

megacorp contact

okay I back read as I thought maybe it was mentioned but either it was not OR I am missing the name o the contact and I assume that they would be expecting. but maybe I am wrong, maybe Sara got a bit over zealous

----------


## LarsWester

> Ok so Sara is looking for some odd jobs.  I'm going to use some of those D6 rolls from the dice rolling market thread. 
> 
> (2d6)[4][6](10) We'll call this the skill check so it's a success and you found something.
> (2d6)[2][6](8) There's a corporate executive 
> (2d6)[3][2](5) with an artistic flair 
> (2d6)[4][2](6) who wants to hire someone to investigate a theft of a painting from his office. 
> *(2d6)[3][1](4) The executive is named Carter Irani and he works for a megacorp named*
> (2d6)[2][2](4) Miyata-Tamura Medical Corporation that deals with pharmaceuticals, anagathics, and health insurance policies.
> (2d6)[6][5](11)  Used for secret purpose.
> ...


It didn't get mentioned in the in-character thread but it's listed out above in here.  Carter Irani is the Executive.  Your random encounter was with the Robot.

----------


## samduke

Art Theft Details for discussion, do we want to tackle this job as a group? for  0.5MCr. where the art is worth 50 to 200MCr
this payout is 1% of the items worth at the low end. if we take the job do we negotiate for a higher pay say 1% of the upper end 2MCr?

There was a breach of the protective glass windows of the 19th floor. how did they get over the side to breach a window? should investigate the rooftop

The breach was sealed 1 minute immediately after allowing little of the outside environment to enter. 
1 minute of toxic air and the environmental alarms did not sound seems odd

the thief used a laser cutting tool to make the entry, something off about a buildings glass being cut and no alarms going off

thief used a Vislight Chameleon equipped Vacc Suit, this is an expensive suit, you do not just go and pick one up where ever, someone might know who bought such a suit

glass windows wall looks repaired, thief used specialized patch kit that repaired the glass very fast, this to is not cheap you do not just go and pick one up where ever, someone might know who bought such.

searching through his desk finding a keycard, thief knew about the habit of leaving a spare keycard in a drawer, inside job someone close to Carter Irani that know of this habit either is the thief OR worked with the thief, need to know everyone who Carter Irani thinks would know of this habit

1x1.5M floating above the floor, what kind of device can float art this size?, how expensive is this thing, how easy is it to purchase?

thief used the keycard to access the roof, thief knew the inner layout of the building to know where the roof access point was, how many people that knew of the habit would also have had access to this area?

grav vehicle waiting to whisk them and the painting away, grav vehicle approached in the dark, the inside job person may be the driver if they were not the thief.

local authorities alerted to the theft, should talk to them and see what leads they might have, and to not be confused with the real thieves. were any fingerprints left, or other misc. identifying things, the local authorities may have this information

all took place four days ago.. this is a long time to be missing, the art is not something that one would openly advertise as it is a hot item, but any thief that pulled this theft off might have had a case of loose lips bragging about said theft in some fashion.

does Carter Irani have an alibi for the time of the theft?

and last has Carter Irani thought about offering a reward for the arts return ?

----------


## LarsWester

> 1x1.5M floating above the floor, what kind of device can float art this size?, how expensive is this thing, how easy is it to purchase?


This could be my poor descriptive skill but due to the chameleon vislight suit the further it got away from the cameras the figure seemed to disappear.   The painting is being carried by the figure it's just that the figure has disappeared. 



> and last has Carter Irani thought about offering a reward for the arts return ?


To be clear the reward is for return of the art and information about who the thief is.  So he has offered a reward for the arts return.   But lots of good points in the above post Samduke.

----------


## samduke

> This could be my poor descriptive skill but due to the chameleon vislight suit the further it got away from the cameras the figure seemed to disappear.   The painting is being carried by the figure it's just that the figure has disappeared. 
> 
> To be clear the reward is for return of the art and information about who the thief is.  So he has offered a reward for the arts return.   But lots of good points in the above post Samduke.


well the "job" pay is not exactly a "reward" for items return, IE I hold hostage your ming vase, you offer reward 1 whole credit for its return, no "cops" ect blah blah anyways you get the idea, I draw a distinction between offer of pay for item return and a reward for item return

yeah the language of how the art was moved was wierd for certain, but if said was carried, what was its base material? do not think that was mentioned other than a valuable piece of art. pending the material one could estimate it;s weight. to determin the strength of said (athletic) thief

I am not going to move forward IC wise until I get some responses from the group on this here first

----------


## LarsWester

> The thief takes the card and returns to the waiting room, taking a 1x1.5M painting off the wall.  The painting appears to be floating above the floor as it moves to the elevator.


The thief lifted it over there head and carried it out of the chamber.   And no Irani Carter isn't saying thief give me back what you took and I'll give you a reward.  That would only encourage future thefts.  I think it's fair waiting for others to post out of character.  But I think DavyJones may be waiting to resolve their scene in character before responding in character but he should feel fine about responding out of character.  Basically I need updates for Conrad and Leishiu.   The Leishiu and Dasilev scene will introduce everyone's secondary characters.   Then I have to find a reason to get Arrak to quit but sell the Minor Tom.  Harmony needs to decide on the 5MCr in weapon upgrades for the Minor Tom in exchange for Leishiu's ship's boat.
And then once the new crew gets settled into the ship I'll post the speculative market results from your rolls.   I have that formatted in a document so it's just copy and paste but waiting for the right time.

Currently here's what I need from the players.
Samduke - 
1. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.
DavyJones - 
1. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.  
2. Thoughts on purchasing TL12 Vacc Suits for crew.  
3. Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest.
Lacco -
1. In character post
2. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.  
3. Thoughts on purchasing TL12 Vacc Suits for crew.  
4. Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest.
Harmony -
1. In character response to current scene.
2. Decision on 5MCr weapons upgrades to ship
3.  Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest.

Let me know if I'm missing any open threads from any of you.   Also PM me if you have any questions or concerns about the game.

----------


## samduke

Samduke -
1. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.

I always enjoyed the MGT1E SPACECRAFT DESIGN, does 2nd edition have that?

anyways MGT2E version of these
we would want some medium long range, and some medium short range coverage

Dorsal / Ventral , Starboard / Port mounted

Pop-Up Triple Turret
Particle Beam long
Beam Laser medium
Smart Missile Missile Rack, loaded to the max

Pop-Up Triple Turret
Beam Laser medium
Pulse Laser short
Sandcasters defensive

screens
Nuclear Damper
Meson Screen

----------


## Harmony

Been traveling and attending conferences this entire week. Will try to get something done on the weekend.

----------


## LarsWester

> Samduke -
> 1. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.
> 
> I always enjoyed the MGT1E SPACECRAFT DESIGN, does 2nd edition have that?


My understanding is that there is more details in the 2e High Guard book but I don't have it.  The core rulebook has some limited things on pages 157-158
Seems like the Pulse Laser replaced the Particle Beam as the Long Range Weapon. 
Triple Turrets cost 1MCr for just the turret and one is allowed for 100tons of hull the ship has.
Minor Tom would allow for two turrets.  Both could be triple but that would take 2MCr of the 5MCr allowances.   Not sure if anyone has the High Guard book or not.

----------


## LarsWester

> Been traveling and attending conferences this entire week. Will try to get something done on the weekend.


Sounds fun.  Post when you can just glad you're still here.

----------


## samduke

> My understanding is that there is more details in the 2e High Guard book but I don't have it.  The core rulebook has some limited things on pages 157-158
> Seems like the Pulse Laser replaced the Particle Beam as the Long Range Weapon. 
> Triple Turrets cost 1MCr for just the turret and one is allowed for 100tons of hull the ship has.
> Minor Tom would allow for two turrets.  Both could be triple but that would take 2MCr of the 5MCr allowances.   Not sure if anyone has the High Guard book or not.


well there is the double turret option as well, the idea with a double would be a long and medium or a medium and a short range weapon in each spot vs having a long med short all in 1 turret

I like (short range) laser for stuff that gets in close
I like smart missiles as the medium range choice
if we could afford a gauss (long range projectile) then it would be my long range choice
I like (long range) laser 

I like sandcasters as a defensive choice beyond point blank defensive weapons

----------


## Lacco

Sorry for the long silence, work + being sick makes me non-focused.

Still here, will post as soon as I get any idea.

Also, Lars; check your PMs.

----------


## davyjones

> But I think DavyJones may be waiting to resolve their scene in character before responding in character but he should feel fine about responding out of character.
> 
> Currently here's what I need from the players.
> 
> DavyJones - 
> 1. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.  
> 2. Thoughts on purchasing TL12 Vacc Suits for crew.  
> 3. Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest.


1. FYI, I do have 2e High Guard and I'm happy to share information from it as needed.

You mentioned particle beams. Those have been moved to the barbette, which are 5-ton heavy turrets (but still only use a single hardpoint). There are a few barbette weapons that are MCr5 or less (Fusion Barb at MCr4, Missile Barb at MCr4, Plasma Barb at MCr5, and the Torpedo Barb at MCr3 (best bang for the buck); there's also the Tachyon Barb at MCr5, but I doubt we have access to TL14 weapons... ;) ).

For my purposes, I'd say:
Forward Dorsal (Triple) Turret - Twin Pulse Lasers + Missile Launcher
Aft Dorsal (Double) Turret - Twin Sandcasters

This will cost us MCr4.75.

But, I'd really like to do the torpedo barbette. It would be:
Dorsal TL10 Torpedo Barbette - Very High Yield (all 1s and 2s on damage are treated as 3s) and 10% weight reduction. MCr4.5, 4.5 tons (replacement loads of three torps will cost MCr0.225, but, if we keep getting good returns on our trades, we can splurge for Plasma Torps that do 1DD damage (instead of the 6D for standard torps) for MCr0.65. :) )

2. Yes, let's get them. One for each main character, plus one spare.

3. I'm all for side quests, as long as Das makes all of his mandatory meetings; we have a week to burn, don't we? ;)

----------


## Harmony

Issues: 
- Power
- Gunner
- No firecontrol

We have 75 Power. 
20 is reserved for maneuver, 40 is reserved for basic functions.
This leaves 15.
This is enough for most weapons.

The three people that have gunner skills have other shiproles.
- May I redesign Lauria a bit? Probably shift a point to Gunner, and maybe armor benefit to END (it was a choice +1 END or armor)?

We lack firecontrol in the ship computer. This is expensive.


I do like the torpedo barbette. It is expensive to fire, but it is devastating, in particular at distances where it instantly hits. But it also means we do not have anything after 3 shots and it takes up 5 tons of space. But there is the -2 penalty on small ships.

Not enough power for the fusion barbette, not enough funds for the particle.

My suggestions will be either of these options:
- Triple turret (1m) - Pulse laser (x3, 3m), for 4m.
- Triple turret (1m) - Missiles (x3, 2,25m) for 3,25m
The latter would be best served with advanced missiles, but they are TL14 and it is unlikely we can support that. A full reload costs between 0,75-1,05m, but with 36 missiles, we should last a long time.
I think I do like the missiles more.

Other possibilities are: 
- drones (0,5-0,8m) for 1 ton.
- A turret with a beam laser for close protection/support for 0,7m.

My fittings suggestion:
- Triple turret (1m) - Missiles (x3, 2,25m) for 3,25m - If we can buy missiles from the advanced weapons they were talking about, getting advanced missiles for an extra 0,3m would be nice.
- Single turrent (0,2m) - Beam laser (0,5m) for 0,7m
- Drones, either the advanced or the normal pending availability of advanced weapons.
- This would set us back 0 power and 3 tons.


For Vacc suits.
If we are going with vacc suits, I would suggest getting Board Vacc Suit for Leishiu, Conrad, Sara (and Lauria, if above is ok). It's an additional 4k for:
- Costs 24k, TL12
- Computer /2, Eye Protection, Geiger Counter, IR, Goggles, Light Intensifier Goggles, PRIS Binoculars, Radio Transceiver, Scope
- Protection +13, Rad 75
- Requires Vacc Suit 1.
- Can also have a melee/pistol grafted to it.

I am totally fine with a sidequest. Good job finding one Samduke.

----------


## samduke

okay we have 54 tons of cargo space....

we have
Power Plant Fusion (TL12), Power 75 5 tons
Fuel Tanks	4 weeks operation, J-2 41 tons

to increase power we have a couple options
Fusion (TL12) provides 15 power per ton @ MCr1 per ton
Fusion (TL15) provides 20 power per ton @ MCr2 per ton

Option 1: use the weapons while using reduced basic + Manoeuvre drive
Option 2: increase the size of the Fusion (TL12) by 3 tons and have power to run everything all at the same time
Option 3: change the power plant to Fusion (TL15) @ 6 tons that is 120 power, enough to run everything all at the same time,  if we can do that here or find a place where we can.
Option 4: sell the ship and get a different one that has more power, more hard points ect.

Our current ship Power Requirements
Basic Ship Systems:40 power points
Manoeuvre Drive:20 power points
Jump Drive:40 power points

after looking at Highguard MG 2, this is my suggestion for weapons/turrets

Dorsal/Ventral or Starboard/Port Mounted
Weapon times 2...

Triple Turret TL 9 power 1 tons 1 MCr1 <Hardpoints: 1, total power required 9
Pulse Laser TL 9 Long pwr: 4 dmg: 2D MCr1
Beam Laser TL 10 Medium pwr: 4 dmg: 1D MCr0.5
Missile Rack TL 7 Special pwr: 0  MCr0.75 Smart, holds 12 missiles
Advanced missile TL 14 thrust 15 damage 5D Cr350000 Smart

----------


## Harmony

May I ask why you suggest different weapons in the same turret?

I suggested triple pulse laser because it has good range and we get a good amount of damage per hit. I think with the missile system we are able to engage three targets at once. With three different weapons, we can only use one of them at the time.

I will take a look at some (personal) computer items that may solve/aid our gunnery situation when I have some spare time!

----------


## samduke

> May I ask why you suggest different weapons in the same turret?
> 
> I suggested triple pulse laser because it has good range and we get a good amount of damage per hit. I think with the missile system we are able to engage three targets at once. With three different weapons, we can only use one of them at the time.
> 
> I will take a look at some (personal) computer items that may solve/aid our gunnery situation when I have some spare time!


it is the old adage of not all long range weapons are great at short range and certainly shorter ranged weapons can not get to long range.
it is a matter of covering each range band with a weapon system. in a triple turret covering medium and long of these is typical as point blank defense weapons could take the role of short range as well usually.

However if the group wants all long range pulse lasers in a turret and 3 missiles in the 2nd turret, then so be it.


**
So is the group wanting to go in together on this art theft job? it pays 500K Cr with a lot of unknowns

edited

----------


## LarsWester

Thought it might be good to summarize a lot of posts since my last post.   paraphrases some of the below.

Samduke - 
1. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.

Weapon times 2...
Triple Turret TL 9 power 1 tons 1 MCr1 <Hardpoints: 1, total power required 9
Pulse Laser TL 9 Long pwr: 4 dmg: 2D MCr1
Beam Laser TL 10 Medium pwr: 4 dmg: 1D MCr0.5
Missile Rack TL 7 Special pwr: 0 MCr0.75 Smart, holds 12 missiles
Advanced missile TL 14 thrust 15 damage 5D Cr350000 Smart

DavyJones - 
1. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.  
Forward Dorsal (Triple) Turret - Twin Pulse Lasers + Missile Launcher
Aft Dorsal (Double) Turret - Twin Sandcasters

This will cost us MCr4.75.
2. Thoughts on purchasing TL12 Vacc Suits for crew.  
Get them
3. Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest.
Let's do it.
Lacco -
1. In character post
2. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.  

3. Thoughts on purchasing TL12 Vacc Suits for crew.  

4. Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest.

Harmony -
1. In character response to current scene.
2. Decision on 5MCr weapons upgrades to ship

My fittings suggestion:
- Triple turret (1m) - Missiles (x3, 2,25m) for 3,25m - If we can buy missiles from the advanced weapons they were talking about, getting advanced missiles for an extra 0,3m would be nice.
- Single turrent (0,2m) - Beam laser (0,5m) for 0,7m
- Drones, either the advanced or the normal pending availability of advanced weapons.
- This would set us back 0 power and 3 tons.
TL12 is the limit for any weapons on this system, anything TL12 or lower is available. I don't mind some editing of Lauria. Assuming you are talking about one of the 3 free skills just take it from where you spent 1 and add it to Gunner(Turret).  Haven't started playing with these characters so it's all good. 

3.  Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest. Totally fine with a side quest.

4. Vacc Suits?
If we are going with vacc suits, I would suggest getting Board Vacc Suit for Leishiu, Conrad, Sara (and Lauria, if above is ok). It's an additional 4k for:
- Costs 24k, TL12
- Computer /2, Eye Protection, Geiger Counter, IR, Goggles, Light Intensifier Goggles, PRIS Binoculars, Radio Transceiver, Scope
- Protection +13, Rad 75
- Requires Vacc Suit 1.
- Can also have a melee/pistol grafted to it. 
As for now we were considering the original crew first but could end up spending money buying Vacc Suits for the secondary characters as well.  I think the total suggested above is 4 Boarding Vacc Suits for 4x24kCr and 4 TL12 Vacc Suits for 4x20kCr.  = 176kCr.  You have the money it just dips into what you have available for speculative trading. 

*Summarizing Thoughts*
TL12 Vaccs Suits: Yes get them possibly get Boarding Vacc Suits for a few members.
Stolen Artwork Sidequest:  Yes do it.
Ships Weapons: 
Two schools of thought here.   One is to specialize the turret to gain the most out of the weapon when firing it.   Second is to diversify the turret so that it can always fire a weapon at optimal range.  
Ultimately leaving the purchase of the weapon upgrades to Harmony.  But above are the different opinions. 

As for power demands on the ship.  The core rulebook mentions that Basic Ship Systems can be shut down to half power on a temporary basis.  So lights will dim when running M-Drive and firing both weapons as power is drawn away from the basic systems.  Where the real power crunch would come is if you tried to jump in the same round as firing both weapons.  Even cutting the manoeuvre drive off completely you would have 40+40+18 = 98 that would exceed power by 23.   You could techinically fire one weapon, cut basic power to half and shut off M-drive then engage J-drive.  20+40+9 = 69<75.  Using Samduke's power numbers above.

----------


## samduke

is adding to the current powerplant an option? 1-3 extra tons can make a difference on firing weapons
I will proceed with the art theft story at this time

----------


## LarsWester

> is adding to the current powerplant an option? 1-3 extra tons can make a difference on firing weapons.


It's not needed but if you have money you can add to the powerplant.  I think it's 1MCr per ton.  But most ships don't have power = to all systems + jump engine power.  Most ships have power equal to Jump + Basic Systems or a little less than that.   If during combat you reroute power from non-essential basic ship systems cutting demand for those functions from 40 to 20 you have power for your weapons.

----------


## samduke

> It's not needed but if you have money you can add to the powerplant.  I think it's 1MCr per ton.  But most ships don't have power = to all systems + jump engine power.  Most ships have power equal to Jump + Basic Systems or a little less than that.   If during combat you reroute power from non-essential basic ship systems cutting demand for those functions from 40 to 20 you have power for your weapons.


true do not need to power everything but even the basic systems plus maneuvering around uses almost all the available power 1 more ton would go far in powering 2 weapon systems pending what is in them

----------


## LarsWester

> true do not need to power everything but even the basic systems plus maneuvering around uses almost all the available power 1 more ton would go far in powering 2 weapon systems pending what is in them


Basic Systems (40) + M-Engines (20) when not doing anything else = 60 Power

Basic Systems scaled back temporarily (20) + M-engines (20) + Two fully loaded turrets you suggested above (18) = 58 power.  

Basic Systems scaled back temporarily (20) + one turret (9) + J-Engine (40) = 69 power

Pulling this from page 144 Running out of Power section subparagraph Basic Ship Systems.  So as I said above while you can add power it isn't required at this time unless you wanted to fire both turrets and jump in the same round.

----------


## Harmony

I am trying to find out the optimal ranges for weapons and what it does, but all I can see is a penalty (sort of) for firing missiles very close. It just seems to be a maximum range?

While I like the missiles, I think pulse laser is the strongest choice.

Triple turret, with pulse laser x3
- Costs 4m, uses 1 ton of space and 13 power when powered on, within our non-jumping budget. 
- Can be used as reaction to point defense against missiles. 

This leaves the ship vulnerable to lasers, but sandcasters also requires a skilled gunner. If we drop a pulse laser for a sandcaster we will only be able to use one given system each round, so that's unfortunately not a viable stacking method.

For the last million, 
- 0,8m. We could get advanced probe drones, these have really nice sensor packages and would allow for some espionage.
- 1m. Get a ton of fusion plants. This increases our total power, but it would only allow us to jump with firing weapons and having maneuvers drive running. Still, these sort of jumps don't end happily ever after, so I am a bit on the fence on this one.
- I think you said before if there were anything left over, Leishiu would keep that cash, is that true? If so, there are some other expensive investments available.

----------


## LarsWester

> I am trying to find out the optimal ranges for weapons and what it does, but all I can see is a penalty (sort of) for firing missiles very close. It just seems to be a maximum range?


You are correct that a Pulse Laser for example can be used at Long, Medium, or Short range with no weapon specific penalty.  But a Beam Laser that can be used at Medium or Short range gets a +4 rather than a +2.  So at closer ranges it is more likely to hit with a Beam Laser but doing less damage when you do hit.  A Triple Pulse Laser is a strong suggestion it would have the following DMs.

Range
DM
Damage

Long
0
2D+4

Medium
+2
2D+4

Short
+3
2D+4



Going this route leaves a hardpoint available for future weapons or defenses.  Leishiu would be able to make other purchases with the remainder.   Ideally spending as much as possible on ship upgrades.   If you finalize this decision then we'll put a post in the IC thread describing the sale and work being done.  I'll then update this thread's first post entry for the Minor Tom.  I'm thinking that Arrak may leave the group over the decision to put weapons on the ship.   His debt on the ship will be bought out completely by your new contact and he would be paid nearly everything that has been paid off.   What this means is that the ship will be registered in someone else's name.   Open to suggestions from you all who that should be.   Basically looking for a name that is responsible for the mortgage payments and would show up as the owner on legal records.   The mortgage will be due to Fornice Packet Service.

----------


## davyjones

Lei's call, but I'm good with a trip pulse turret.

----------


## Lacco

1. In character post
...done. Can't really think of doing something else and do not want to pursue further lines. Will gladly join any party that decides to call Conrad in.
2. Input on weapons for the Minor Tom.  
...triple laser turret sounds fine: while sandcaster would be nice to have, no idea who else has gunnery. Conrad is also the one that has to operate power plant to divert jump power, so jumping while firing is already a "no" if we have no other gunners or power plant engineers. I'd suggest we get a turret now, and focus on scraping enough resources to get an additional one later - maybe diversify that one.

3. Thoughts on purchasing TL12 Vacc Suits for crew.  
...definitely in favour.

4. Thoughts on pursuing art theft sidequest.
I like me a good investigation. So, no problem.

----------


## LarsWester

Harmony sounds like there is growing consensus around your triple pulse laser plan.   Let me know if we should finalize it.

----------


## Harmony

I think so!
Will try to make a post tomorrow. Work and life is a bit hectic currently, but in a good way.

----------


## samduke

just waiting IC wise for the "Group" to basically re-join back at what ever common meeting place so that the group can attempt what ever plans for retrieving the stolen art.
hopeffully I get more usful information from the authorities on the theft.

----------


## Harmony

Let's do the lasers for 4m.

The rest of the money will cover all the vacuum suits, including the boarding ones. (176k)

Crew computers (x7, 5650 each, 39550)
TL 12 computer/3 (1000)
- Intelligent Interface (100)
- 4 expert/1 programs as chosen by the crew member (4000, INT/EDU rolls only, gives skill 0 if lacking skill, +1 if have skill. Max 10+ difficulty)
- Translator TL9 + TL10 (550)

For Leishiu (8550);
expert/1 : Admin, Pilot (spacecraft), Electronics (computers), Electronics (remote operations), Tactics (naval), Tactics (military), Investigate, Astrogation
TL9+TL10 Translators.

Total 224100 Credits.
775 900 remains.

----------


## LarsWester

> just waiting IC wise for the "Group" to basically re-join back at what ever common meeting place so that the group can attempt what ever plans for retrieving the stolen art.
> hopeffully I get more usful information from the authorities on the theft.


Don't forget that your secondary characters are now in the scene with Leishiu and Dasilev.

----------


## LarsWester

> For the last million, 
> - 0,8m. We could get advanced probe drones, these have really nice sensor packages and would allow for some espionage.





> Let's do the lasers for 4m.
> 
> The rest of the money will cover all the vacuum suits, including the boarding ones. (176k)
> 
> Crew computers (x7, 5650 each, 39550)
> TL 12 computer/3 (1000)
> - Intelligent Interface (100)
> - 4 expert/1 programs as chosen by the crew member (4000, INT/EDU rolls only, gives skill 0 if lacking skill, +1 if have skill. Max 10+ difficulty)
> - Translator TL9 + TL10 (550)
> ...


Few notes:
1. For the computer's Expert use it will need to make sense that you are using a computer for the test you are rolling when applying the bonus.  So Tactics will probably only be beneficial prior to combat during a planning stage to take advantage of this 
*Tactics-So long as they are not surprised, one Traveller (or combatant under the referees control) may make a Tactics check at the start of a combat. The Effect of this check is then applied to the Initiative of everyone on the same side.* 
2. I'm willing to state that there's a discount on purchasing in bulk if you want to throw in the advanced probe drones for the remaining balance.
3. I'm going to home rule that Software package of 1 bandwidth or more cannot be copied easily.  
4. Also I don't see a need for purchasing both translator software packages so let's just say that they have Translator 1.  You can always temporary downgrade to Translator 0 if you need the bandwidth.   This refund is gobbled up if you decide to go for number 2.  Otherwise the total would be 400 more so 776,300.

----------


## LarsWester

> Let's do the lasers for 4m.
> Crew computers (x7, 5650 each, 39550)
> TL 12 computer/3 (1000)
> - Intelligent Interface (100)
> - 4 expert/1 programs as chosen by the crew member (4000, INT/EDU rolls only, gives skill 0 if lacking skill, +1 if have skill. Max 10+ difficulty)
> - Translator TL9 + TL10 (550)


If people could add their computer and what Expert/1 software they are installing to their character sheets don't forget to do this for both characters.  

I think we are waiting on Lacco but I know internet is not good for him right now.   Hopefully he posts soon. 
I'd also appreciate feedback on my Arrak proposal in the In character thread.   Open to other ways to separate Arrak from his ship.

----------


## Lacco

> I think we are waiting on Lacco but I know internet is not good for him right now.   Hopefully he posts soon. 
> I'd also appreciate feedback on my Arrak proposal in the In character thread.   Open to other ways to separate Arrak from his ship.


It's not the internet, it's my ability to focus. I'm just too slow at this point; but no worries, still here and trudging along.

As for the proposal, I'm fine with what you stated in the IC post. The dinner could be a good spot to make the decision official.

----------


## LarsWester

Going to wait for more input about the Arrak situation before setting the family dinner scene.

----------


## davyjones

Perhaps we should incorporate our ownership of the _Minor Tom_, so that we can insulate ourselves a bit. That way, no one name is at the top. That said, the shareholders would form a board, and decisions that don't have a consensus can be put to a vote (1 share, 1 vote). We can call it "Tom (Minor) Holdings, Inc."

----------


## samduke

> Perhaps we should incorporate our ownership of the _Minor Tom_, so that we can insulate ourselves a bit. That way, no one name is at the top. That said, the shareholders would form a board, and decisions that don't have a consensus can be put to a vote (1 share, 1 vote). We can call it "Tom (Minor) Holdings, Inc."


a reasonable idea with only a few flaws, there are crew members that have 0 shares

so scrap the shares idea portion, and just make it 1 person 1 vote on matters and if it some how ends up as a tie. THEN the crew with shares would have the tie breaker votes, if still a tie at that point GM gets the tie breaker vote

***
@gm 

let me know when you want to progress the art theft story line

----------


## Harmony

Every character should be expecting to get something out of it.

If they lack shares, they should be expected to get a salary, equipment and probably some bonus when we do well or have hazardous encounters.
If they have shares, they would expect to get a percentage of winnings, and cover losses.

The characters with share holds legal obligations and responsibility, something a non-share member does not. I think the idea of forming an incorporated ownership is a good idea, in character.

Each ship share is worth 1 million
Arraks share was worth 25% of the ship or 13 million + 1 million for extra share. He's "leaving" 5 millions of these behind, 3 for the shareless crew, 2 for Gammon.
6+3+2+5 = 16/52m owned, or ~31%
The value of the ship should have gone up by roughly 4 million with the turret investment, which should give Leishiu all things being equal 4 shares more?

To make math simpler, we can just multiply all shares by 5.
Das: 30 shares
Conrad: 15 shares
Leishu: 10 (or 30, see above) shares
Everyone else gets to split 15 shares, so get 3 each.
Gammon: 10 shares
This leaves 80 (or 100, see above total shares), with no one in absolute control.

I think it would be fair that anyone owing less than 25% shares would be salaried:
The suggested list is Pilot (6000), Astrogator (5000), Engineer (4000), Steward (2000), Medic (3000), Gunner (1000) and Marine (1000).

--

As for the computer LarsWester, you are right! Should probably add 8x HUD display (1500 each) too. The intelligent interface should handle so the computer check is applicable in most situations that way?

----------


## LarsWester

A few thoughts about ship shares and the like.
1. I don't really think that the idea of some people roleplaying a salaried character where others make MCr for the same work it is likely going to rub the 0 share characters totally wrong.   That's why at first we did a buyin into a ship's account with 
2. Arrak actually had 50% of the shares so 26 ship shares equivalent.   Lucky enough to get Free Trader benefit roll twice.  That's way I suggest splitting Arrak's shares out so each pc got 3 shares (8*3=24).  And Gamom is going to keep two shares for himself.  These 3 shares each would be added to any previous shares.  So Dasilev would own majority of the ship under new ownership.   This also means that once the ship doesn't need additional buyin for speculative trading monthly bonuses could be paid out in share held ratio.  I have the spreadsheet so these could be tracked fairly easy.
3.  I'd prefer to keep salaries for any NPC crew hired.

Unrelated Samduke I think bringing up the art theft during the family dinner scene would be appropriate In character way to get other players ideas on how to investigate.

Also something to consider after Arrak departs the Minor Tom will have a crew of 8 PCs.  There are 10 staterooms.  Previously only Lieshiu and Sara were bunked together sharing a stateroom.   What is the plan for stateroom utilization will I could see Alejandro rooming with Conrad.  Then we are adding 3 new females to the crew - Ana Nyssa, Lucy, and Lauria.  So do you want to keep all three of these in one state room for now.   That would leave the staterooms pretty as below.
Stateroom 1A - Dasilev
Stateroom 1B - Leishiu & Sara
Stateroom 1C - Conrad & Alejandro
Stateroom 2A - Ana Nyssa, Lucy, and Lauria.
Leaving 6 staterooms on the second floor for fare paying customers.

----------


## samduke

Stateroom 1A - Dasilev
Stateroom 1B - Leishiu & Sara
Stateroom 1C - Conrad & Alejandro
Stateroom 2A - Ana Nyssa, Lucy, and Lauria.
Leaving 6 staterooms on the second floor for fare paying customers

sounds fine to me

----------


## LarsWester

> 2. Arrak actually had 50% of the shares so 26 ship shares equivalent.   Lucky enough to get Free Trader benefit roll twice.  That's way I suggest splitting Arrak's shares out so each pc got 3 shares (8*3=24).  And Gamom is going to keep two shares for himself.  These 3 shares each would be added to any previous shares.  So Dasilev would own majority of the ship under new ownership.   This also means that once the ship doesn't need additional buyin for speculative trading monthly bonuses could be paid out in share held ratio.  I have the spreadsheet so these could be tracked fairly easy.


Thinking about this more I think that the contact is just going to buy out Arrak's shares.  Instead of a cash payment for the weapons delivery he is offering every survivor of that mission a ship share.   So there's a bank that owns about 18MCr.  Then there's agent Gammon who owns about 26 MCr of the ship.   Then there's the breakdown of ship shares.   As you complete missions for the Princess and Count you get more ship shares distributed.

----------


## davyjones

Okay, so Gammon will own 26 shares, and the original PC shares will remain the same? Then shares will be distributed as awards for missions? Aye.

Also, I'm fine with the arrangements as laid out. (For Ana-Nyssa, "space to herself" means less about elbow room and more being able to shut out the mental noise around her.)

----------


## samduke

So on the art theft job I/Sara holds a bit of reservation on the whole thing even though she has a bit of information there really is not a lot of details to go on for potential recovery of said art. the risk / reward is such that we may want to consider other job potential and give this a pass.

----------


## Lacco

I like that the art job is basically an optional mission. If we don't find any leads, we'll just fly towards next objective.

@LarsWester: updated Alejandro's charsheet. Still not completely done, missing portrait and finishing shopping.

----------


## LarsWester

> Art Theft Details for discussion, do we want to tackle this job as a group? for  0.5MCr. where the art is worth 50 to 200MCr
> this payout is 1% of the items worth at the low end. if we take the job do we negotiate for a higher pay say 1% of the upper end 2MCr?
> 
> There was a breach of the protective glass windows of the 19th floor. how did they get over the side to breach a window? should investigate the rooftop
> 
> The breach was sealed 1 minute immediately after allowing little of the outside environment to enter. 
> 1 minute of toxic air and the environmental alarms did not sound seems odd
> 
> the thief used a laser cutting tool to make the entry, something off about a buildings glass being cut and no alarms going off
> ...


As for the art theft side mission didn't want your earlier thoughts to get lost.

----------


## LarsWester

With 35 MCr Arrak can outright buy a 40 year old piece of crap Free Trader.   Which is what he will likely due but it's a real pile of garbage.  But he has 3.2MCr's available for repairs, hiring crew, and buying goods.  He'll be okay at least he thinks so.

----------


## samduke

> I like that the art job is basically an optional mission. If we don't find any leads, we'll just fly towards next objective.
> 
> @LarsWester: updated Alejandro's charsheet. Still not completely done, missing portrait and finishing shopping.





> As for the art theft side mission didn't want your earlier thoughts to get lost.


single largest red flag for me is we really have no solid leads with the information that we have. but if the group decides to try it. that is fine.

----------


## LarsWester

Yeah the art theft thing is fully optional.   Maybe a mystery isn't something that you guys want to tackle.

----------


## Lacco

*Spoiler: Alejandro's musings based on Sara's info*
Show


Physical evidence:
None so far

Possible avenues:
Investigate Rooftop for physical evidence
Local authorities
Investigate coworkers/partners/competitors
Search for physical evidence in the office
Check black market

POI:
Carter Irani; alibi unknown

Open Leads:
Glass patch kit
Art floating above floor - how?
Grav vehicle
Vacc Suit+Vislight Chameleon - where could the person get it?
More artifacts available, but they stole the painting: why? Is it specifically important to someone?


Theory 1: Straight Heist
- a specific motive would be required: there were multiple objects that could be taken (artifacts), yet they took just the painting; suggests there was a different motive (the painting was specifically requested... someone tied to the author? maybe religious motives? or just the only priceless object?)
- check who could have gotten the equipment
- access to company network to investigate intrusions would be helpful

Theory 2: Heist with Inside Help
- supported by thief knowing the key card in drawer
- supported by knowing layout/access point
- a list of people that regularly visit the office would be helpful
- recently fired/disgruntled employees
- visitors in the past two or three months, cross-checked with criminal database?

Theory 3: Insurance Fraud
- supported by thief knowing the key card in drawer
- supported by knowing layout/access point
- investigate Carter Irani's background and financial status
- investigate the insurance/insurance claim

----------


## samduke

> *Spoiler: Alejandro's musings based on Sara's info*
> Show
> 
> 
> Physical evidence:
> None so far
> 
> Possible avenues:
> Investigate Rooftop for physical evidence
> ...


Sara did go visit the local authorities to see what information they had on the whole subject, though the GM has not yet given that information

Carter Irani is a suspect to me, Carter Irani's secretary is a suspect to me, 
and 
I would support theory 2 & 3 as more likely,

----------


## LarsWester

> Sara did go visit the local authorities to see what information they had on the whole subject, though the GM has not yet given that information


I may have missed that.   Can you share the post?  Found it



> After the meeting , Sara will go and summon a cab to take her to the local authorities (police station) (paying the cab fare for the direct route, so that she can get as much information and intel on this matter. as well as inform them that she and her companions will be looking for the art and do not wish to be confused as the thieves.


What questions were asked?  This is a mystery case, I'm not going to solve the puzzle for you.  If you have specific questions you'll get answers but the above post has no questions.

----------


## LarsWester

> *Spoiler: Alejandro's musings based on Sara's info*
> Show
> 
> 
> Physical evidence:
> None so far
> 
> Possible avenues:
> Investigate Rooftop for physical evidence
> ...


You got a lot of potential leads there.  I clarified a point in red.

----------


## samduke

Questions for the police about the Art Theft


There was a breach of the protective glass windows of the 19th floor. 

How did they get over the side to breach a window? 
Did you investigate the rooftop?

The breach was sealed 1 minute immediately after allowing little of the outside environment to enter.
1 minute of toxic air and the environmental alarms did not sound 
the thief used a laser cutting tool to make the entry, something off about a buildings glass being cut and no alarms going off

Why did the alarms not sound?
who has access to disable the alarms?
why did no alarms go off at the first point when the buildings glass was being cut?

thief used a Vislight Chameleon equipped Vacc Suit, this is an expensive suit, you do not just go and pick one up where ever, someone might know who bought such a suit

how easy is it to obtain this kind of suit?
who would have access to that kind of suit?

glass windows wall looks repaired, thief used specialized patch kit that repaired the glass very fast, this to is not cheap you do not just go and pick one up where ever, someone might know who bought such.

How easy is it to repair the glass that was cut within a very short amount of time?
where would someone get the materials needed?

searching through his desk finding a keycard, thief knew about the habit of leaving a spare keycard in a drawer, inside job someone close to Carter Irani that know of this habit either is the thief OR worked with the thief, need to know everyone who Carter Irani thinks would know of this habit

Does Carter Irani have a solid alibi for the time of the theft?
Does anyone both current and recently fired employees not have an alibi for the time of the art theft?
who in his organization would know where that keycard was kept both current and recently fired employees?

1x1.5M floating above the floor, what kind of device can float art this size?, how expensive is this thing, how easy is it to purchase?
do you have any suspects that would want this piece of art for any reason?

thief used the keycard to access the roof, thief knew the inner layout of the building to know where the roof access point was, 
grav vehicle waiting to whisk them and the painting away, grav vehicle approached in the dark, the inside job person may be the driver if they were not the thief.

how many people that knew of the habit would also have had access to this area at the time of the theft?
who in  Carter Irani's organization both current and recently fired employees would know of the direct route from where the art was to the roof access point?
Why did the roof access alarm not sound?
who would have that access code to disable the alarm to the roof?
why did the roof top sensors not alarm at the approach/landing of the get away vehicle?
who would have that access code to disable that alarm?
were any fingerprints left, or other misc. identifying things?


telling the police:
we are possibly going to look for the art and do not want be confused with the real thieves.

----------


## LarsWester

Wow that's a lot of questions.  Can you roll a persaude check to convince the officer that you are not wasting his time?  They currently have no reason to help you make money doing their job.  The number of answers you get will depend on your roll.   So you might want to prioritize the questions.  Also for like the third time.   There is not a flotation device that is moving the painting the thief is carrying it over their head their vacc suit at that distance makes them invisible to the camera.

----------


## samduke

REALLY ... Sigh ..
Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1


There was a breach of the protective glass windows of the 19th floor. 

How did they get over the side to breach a window? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*1*][*2*](3)
Did you investigate the rooftop? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*2*][*2*](4)

The breach was sealed 1 minute immediately after allowing little of the outside environment to enter.
1 minute of toxic air and the environmental alarms did not sound 
the thief used a laser cutting tool to make the entry, something off about a buildings glass being cut and no alarms going off

Why did the alarms not sound? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*3*][*2*](5) 
who has access to disable the alarms? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*5*][*3*](8)
why did no alarms go off at the first point when the buildings glass was being cut? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*2*][*6*](8)

thief used a Vislight Chameleon equipped Vacc Suit, this is an expensive suit, you do not just go and pick one up where ever, someone might know who bought such a suit

how easy is it to obtain this kind of suit? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*3*][*1*](4)
who would have access to that kind of suit? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*4*][*3*](7)

glass windows wall looks repaired, thief used specialized patch kit that repaired the glass very fast, this to is not cheap you do not just go and pick one up where ever, someone might know who bought such.

How easy is it to repair the glass that was cut within a very short amount of time? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*4*][*5*](9)
where would someone get the materials needed? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*5*][*3*](8)

searching through his desk finding a keycard, thief knew about the habit of leaving a spare keycard in a drawer, inside job someone close to Carter Irani that know of this habit either is the thief OR worked with the thief, need to know everyone who Carter Irani thinks would know of this habit

Does Carter Irani have a solid alibi for the time of the theft? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*1*][*4*](5)
Does anyone both current and recently fired employees not have an alibi for the time of the art theft? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*1*][*2*](3)
who in his organization would know where that keycard was kept both current and recently fired employees? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*1*][*3*](4)

1x1.5M floating above the floor, what kind of device can float art this size
how expensive is this thing, how easy is it to purchase? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*4*][*2*](6)
do you have any suspects that would want this piece of art for any reason? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*5*][*2*](7)

thief used the keycard to access the roof, thief knew the inner layout of the building to know where the roof access point was, 
grav vehicle waiting to whisk them and the painting away, grav vehicle approached in the dark, the inside job person may be the driver if they were not the thief.

how many people that knew of the habit would also have had access to this area at the time of the theft? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*5*][*4*](9)
who in  Carter Irani's organization both current and recently fired employees would know of the direct route from where the art was to the roof access point? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*3*][*5*](8)
Why did the roof access alarm not sound? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*5*][*5*](10)
who would have that access code to disable the alarm to the roof? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*1*][*1*](2)
why did the roof top sensors not alarm at the approach/landing of the get away vehicle? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*6*][*5*](11)
who would have that access code to disable that alarm? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*4*][*2*](6)
were any fingerprints left, or other misc. identifying things? Persaude check = Jack-Of-All-Trades 1 (2d6)[*4*][*1*](5)


telling the police:
we are possibly going to look for the art and do not want be confused with the real thieves.

**
edited

The RNG hates me

----------


## LarsWester

I think you misunderstood me.   I wanted a single persuade check and then based on the result of the check would be the number of questions so you get 3 questions answered before the law officer move on with their day.

----------


## samduke

> I think you misunderstood me.   I wanted a single persuade check and then based on the result of the check would be the number of questions so you get 3 questions answered before the law officer move on with their day.


thats ... dumb...
i think i had 3 that were over at or over a score of 10 so answer those

----------


## LarsWester

> Wow that's a lot of questions.  Can you roll *a* persaude check to convince the officer that you are not wasting his time?  They currently have no reason to help you make money doing their job.  *The number of answers you get will depend on your roll*.   So you might want to *prioritize the questions*.  Also for like the third time.   There is not a flotation device that is moving the painting the thief is carrying it over their head their vacc suit at that distance makes them invisible to the camera.


Let's reread my post.  I've added the bolded parts to show where YOU misread it.  Answers to the top three results incoming rolling to settle the 9 tie. (1d2)[*2*]
Answers to your questions in In character thread.

----------


## LarsWester

It seems to me that interest in solving a mystery is waning.  I'm totally fine if the group decides not to pursue this side quest.   If you collectively decide to pursue remember that there are important questions to ask besides the Who? type questions.   There's the what, when, where, and how as well and those questions may be more informative at this time?   Some of these have had limited answers provided already but should be pursued further.

----------


## samduke

i am not in this game for stuff like this 


> Let's reread my post. I've added the bolded parts to show where YOU misread it. Answers to the top three results incoming rolling to settle the 9 tie. [roll0]
> Answers to your questions in In character thread.


, I knew exactly what the post said and what you originally said, you then changed it to only a few questions which to me was *scrubbed* but fine I delt with it.
and then there was that post...

If this continues to be an issue I will be done with this game

I will not be pursuing the art theft side job "for lack of information" period, end of sentence.

please move along with what ever it is the main quest, job or what ever you had planned

----------


## Harmony

> i am not in this game for stuff like this , I knew exactly what the post said and what you originally said, you then changed it to only a few questions which to me was BS but fine I delt with it.
> and then there was that post...
> 
> If this continues to be an issue I will be done with this game
> 
> I will not be pursuing the art theft side job "for lack of information" period, end of sentence.
> 
> please move along with what ever it is the main quest, job or what ever you had planned


 I understand that you are frustrated, but I would ask you to still be polite in how you address others.
 This tone creates what I perceive as a hostile environment, which quickly kills the fun for me.

----------


## samduke

> I understand that you are frustrated, but I would ask you to still be polite in how you address others.
>  This tone creates what I perceive as a hostile environment, which quickly kills the fun for me.


I was
GoodBye!

----------


## LarsWester

Bye Sam.   I hope you find a game where you're happy.  Everyone else I offer a gut check time.   Do you wish to continue or should we stop the game?   We are down to 3 players - 6 characters.    I could re-recruit if there is interest here still.   I will say that it has been fun and challenging to run this game.   I will also say that I feel like interest may be waning and that I would only want to continue if people's hearts were in it.    If people want to continue we can say that Sara and her friend Lucy went off in pursuit of this art thief enlisting the help of Arrak Hume.
I'd suggest that to fill any crew skill gaps we just hire NPCs for now.  Maybe recruit a new player as we continue the story.  I won't pause the story during any re-recruitment process as that seems to have killed other games I've played in.

----------


## davyjones

I have to say the drama with samduke was more than a bit tiring. Almost considered stepping away because of it.

I actually thought investigating the heist would be fun, although I was a bit put off of it when you warned us against looking at the who; from my perspective, the what, when, and where was pretty clear, and the best way to why was through the who. But, that was a minor thing and I thought we'd have an interesting time of it.

I'd like to continue, but I think we need a bit of a reset. Methinks the two PCs per player idea was a bit ambitious (at least on my part, as Das seems to have enough to do on his own), so I'd like to propose:

1. Let's focus on Conrad, Dasilev, and Leishiu as the principle characters.
- 1a. Conrad is the engineer (& animals specialist), Das is the diplomat (& comms & astrogator), Lei is the pilot (& tactician).

2. Create a pair of NPC crewmembers to cover our shortfalls.
- 2a. One could be a broker, steward, and medic; the other could be a gunner, gun bunny, and recon scout.
- 2b. Retcon that Sara and Arrak were only part of the mission to get us to Mille Falcs, where the two new crewmembers were always meant to replace them.

3. Retcon that the ship has always been an asset of a private trust established by Princess Margaret and Count Blaine, with Mr. Gammon as the chairman of that trust. Gammon would then be listed as the named "owner's representative" on ship documents.
- 3a. The trust will hold all of Arrak's and Sara's old shares. The rest of us will hold whatever shares we had at the beginning of the game.
- 3b. The same promise of transferring shares to the PCs as part of our mission rewards stands.

4. Restart the story from the end of the meeting with Mr. Gammon, after him having detailed crew changes and such.

----------


## davyjones

Additionally, while I understand that the art theft job was the result of an in-character search in the game thread, would it be possible that a few possible side job ideas could be listed in OOC when we arrive in a new system? That way, we as players can decide which one to pursue and then go in character to find the job, etc.

(I'm also all for you setting up side missions that we get dragged into... :) )

It just occurred to me that you might have side jobs already plotted out for various systems; if that's the case, please disregard my request.

And, for Harmony and Lacco, do you folks want to do the art theft investigation on Mille Falcs, or try to find something else to pursue?

----------


## LarsWester

> I have to say the drama with samduke was more than a bit tiring. Almost considered stepping away because of it.
> 
> I actually thought investigating the heist would be fun, although I was a bit put off of it when you warned us against looking at the who; from my perspective, the what, when, and where was pretty clear, and the best way to why was through the who. But, that was a minor thing and I thought we'd have an interesting time of it.


Points moot now but Lacco had sniffed out a very important detail that others ignored.  The lobby was full of expensive artwork.   The thief only stole this painting.   So digging into what was taken would have eventually led to answering who did the thief.   I think Sam was dead set on it being an inside job which wasn't the case.   But it was a planned and targeted caper of the specific painting for as Lacco suggested religious reasons.   My point was not about don't investigate the who but don't limit to the who.  Especially because the who questions asked wouldn't give definitive answers at the time.  But like I said moot point consider this side quest taken up by Sara and Arrak.  





> I'd like to continue, but I think we need a bit of a reset. Methinks the two PCs per player idea was a bit ambitious (at least on my part, as Das seems to have enough to do on his own), so I'd like to propose:
> 
> 1. Let's focus on Conrad, Dasilev, and Leishiu as the principle characters.
> - 1a. Conrad is the engineer (& animals specialist), Das is the diplomat (& comms & astrogator), Lei is the pilot (& tactician).


I'm good with this but would require other players to agree.   There'd be a refund of some computer and spacesuit moneys but I think it's all good. 



> 2. Create a pair of NPC crewmembers to cover our shortfalls.
> - 2a. One could be a broker & steward; the other could be a gunner, gun bunny, and recon scout.
> - 2b. Retcon that Sara and Arrak were only part of the mission to get us to Mille Falcs, where the two new crewmembers were always meant to replace them.


I think this makes good sense if people agree with number 1.   How much behind the scenes would you want these two.  Would you want me to roleplay them as full characters or have them just fall behind the scenes when needed. 



> 3. Retcon that the ship has always been an asset of a private trust established by Princess Margaret and Count Blaine, with Mr. Gammon as the chairman of that trust. Gammon would then be listed as the named "owner's representative" on ship documents.
> - 3a. The trust will hold all of Arrak's and Sara's old shares. The rest of us will hold whatever shares we had at the beginning of the game.
> - 3b. The same promise of transferring shares to the PCs as part of our mission rewards stands.


I think this is less of an issue but I would suggest that Lieshiu get some share credit for getting the ship upgrades.   She easily could have chosen the 2 ship shares instead of the weapons upgrades so I'd like her to not be penalized for thinking of the good of everyone else.



> 4. Restart the story from the end of the meeting with Mr. Gammon, after him having detailed crew changes and such.


So we can restart the story with the already generated market values and goods.  You can retrofit your ship and load up with cargo, crew, and passengers.   I'm thinking for the recruitment of new crew I might want a check to see how many SLs they have.  It would be a carouse SOC check.  Due to it having a naval base I might allow 1/2 your Naval Rank as a DM.   But listening to input on that versus a fix amount of SLs. 

Either way we need to see how much other players are willing to keep playing.  Lacco is pretty quiet right now.   Harmony just posted so I think there's interest there as well.

----------


## davyjones

Art theft: Understood. The drama bit prompted me to skim things rather than really follow them.

1. Aye.
2. I'd say just have 'em in the background unless they're needed? Saves you on having to run them extensively, and it gives us support when we need it. (I figure Harmony, Lacco, and I can make decisions on spec cargo and such as players and just attribute it to the broker doing it on their own.)
3. Oh, yes, please reward Lei's investment. Honestly, it should be 1 share per MCr invested.
4. I'm happy to do the recruitment check to determine number of skill levels. Let me know when. :)

Otherwise, I'm standing by.

----------


## LarsWester

> Additionally, while I understand that the art theft job was the result of an in-character search in the game thread, would it be possible that a few possible side job ideas could be listed in OOC when we arrive in a new system? That way, we as players can decide which one to pursue and then go in character to find the job, etc.
> 
> (I'm also all for you setting up side missions that we get dragged into... :) )
> 
> It just occurred to me that you might have side jobs already plotted out for various systems; if that's the case, please disregard my request.
> 
> And, for Harmony and Lacco, do you folks want to do the art theft investigation on Mille Falcs, or try to find something else to pursue?


There are some side jobs listed in my notes.  I can use the random generator to pre-generate a few additional jobs upon arriving on a system and then generate more details as needed when you decide to pursue a specific job.  I'm going to lean fairly heavy on the D66 Encounter tables.

----------


## Harmony

I would also like to continue. 
I do not mind side-events, but they also need to carry some momentum - like the first one we did. But we also do not need to rescue all kittens. I found the art theft to be quite interesting and it also fitted that we had some time during refits to do that.

I would like to keep two characters, because I typically play rather cowardly and it is a nice change and step outside of the comfort zone to both have the cake and eat it. Lauria is a quite low maintenance character also by design. 

I am fine with being involved with cargos, destinations and such, but book-keeping tends to bore me (have to do it in work, so rather be more free in my spare time!)

I also do not mind NPC crew, but maybe a bit shared responsibility with them, like discussed with the broker and some extent conversations just to keep momentum?

----------


## Lacco

Okay, I checked out for a while due to family & work issues and... wow.

I still wish to continue. I don't mind if samduke's characters just decide to leave with Arrak. And while re-recruiting is always fun, I'd prefer not stopping the game for it (most of my past games died due to this).

I was hoping to solve the mystery; after all I had this spy side character who could tackle it. BTW, my plan was going to check if there was a sale of priceless art on the black market to confirm the theory of heist planned with different interest and then going after the brotherhood. But I don't mind moving forward and seeing what else is on the plate.

However, I'd like to keep the two characters and either switching between them (e.g. sending Conrad on exploration missions, but using Alejandro for investigations like the art heist), or switch to Alejandro and keep Conrad as NPC. Mainly because oftentimes there's not much for Conrad to do (maybe that's my issue).

So, still here, still interested. should have more time for posting.

----------


## LarsWester

Alright sounds like everyone left wants to continue although with some differences in opinion. 
Here's what I think is a good compromise to pushing forward. 
1. We keep players 2nd characters but they transition to background NPC members of the crew.
2. We'll look at skill gaps and possibly hire more NPC crew members.
3. As for posting a player can dictate actions, responses, and dialogue for *their* 2nd character and any crew members hired in point 2.   I.E. Only Lacco can post about Alejandro's actions but anyone can post something dictating the hired hand Saul the Steward's actions including me.
4. If a player's primary character dies or if for a time period they want to let their primary dissolve into the background to write primarily as their secondary character then that's alright.  
5. In general this will mean that you have to only control 1 PC but there's a backup one on the ship already. 

I think it makes the most sense to have some retconning occur.  Any objections to the ones mentioned by DavyJones?  I think giving Leishiu 2 shares which is what the option of the reward offered.   This won't reduce your ship's mortgage but will provide more ownership stakes to Leishi from Gammon's shares.

If people buy in to the suggested retcons I'll make a new IC post.  Summarizing where the situation currently stands and lead up to a scene where Conrad, Lieshiu, and Dasilev are heading into the TAS to recruit new crew members.   Some skill gaps I see are Broker, Steward, and Medical which could all be possibly represented by 1 crew member but their salary would be a combination of all their roles.  Then there is also a gap around navigation, drive, explosives, and dedicated gunner for another.

----------


## davyjones

Das has Astrogation 1, so I think we're okay there, unless there's a real desire to find someone dedicated with greater skill (the admiral does split time as the comms officer, but I don't think the separate duties would conflict with each other too much).

But, yes, two hirelings with a combination of roles of gunner, broker, steward, and medic. (Gunner/Medic should probably not be a combo, but all other combos should work okay.)

And while I'm grateful that LW is keeping the books here, part of Traveller's appeal for me has always been the accounting; but, then, that's not my day job.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Harmony

I will be away until Sunday, so responses may be slower.

----------


## LarsWester

I'm going to think and write and I'll make an updated post over the weekend.  Just wanted to let everyone know I'm thinking about the game even if things are quiet in here.    In the meantime could I get two carouse (soc) or leadership (soc) "recruiting" check from Dasilev?  Remember 1/2 naval rank as a DM since on a naval base.   The effect of the rolls will be the number of Skill levels distributed for each of the recruited NPCs.  Let me know who you want to have the greater result Broker or Gunner?

Also anyone feel free to roll a skill check that you can provide reasoning for to check for in system jobs.  8 or more is a success and Effect +1 is how many jobs you hear about.

----------


## davyjones

Dasilev Leadership (SOC) +5, +3 for Naval rank
1st recruiting roll
(2d6+8)[*11*] - 11-8 = Effect 3

2nd recruiting roll
(2d6+8)[*13*] - 13-8 = Effect 5

Good Lord, those were terrible rolls. Looks like we're getting a couple novices...

----------


## LarsWester

Which do you want to be more green?

----------


## davyjones

I know Harmony's away for the rest of the week, but Lacco, please chime in, too.

My thoughts are:

Really Green: Gunner/Steward (Gunner 1, Steward 1, Gun Combat (Pistols) 1)
Less Green: Broker/Medic (Broker 3, Medic 2)

----------


## LarsWester

> I know Harmony's away for the rest of the week, but Lacco, please chime in, too.
> 
> My thoughts are:
> 
> Really Green: Gunner/Steward (Gunner 1, Steward 1, Gun Combat (Slug) 1)
> Less Green: Broker/Medic (Broker 3, Medic 2)


Monthly salary for those two personnel above will be.
Gunner/Steward - Cr1000 and 10% of passenger fares.   *This guy wants a cut for his steward services and a standard monthly rate so he has some income if you decide to not ferry passengers. 
Actually 3 skill level 1s puts this one at about average.  All 7s for Characteristics except a 10 in one of your pick Dex, Soc, or Int. 

Broker/Medic - Cr2000 and 5% of monthly trading profits. 
Does that sound fair?  Trying to do a discount off the base of the Local Broker section in the Trade chapter. 
Calling this one experienced non-combatant.  They have 7s except for a 10 in INT and 13 EDU.

Feel free to give these folks names and genders.

----------


## LarsWester

Also on the topic of trading here is the market on Mille Falcs as explained by your new crew member.
*Mille Falcs Speculative Goods Market*

*Trade Good*
*Tons Available*
*Base Price*
*Buy Rate*
*Buy Price*
*Savings Per Ton*

*Common Electronics*
90
20000
95%
19000
1000

*Common Industrial Goods*
60
10000
110%
11000
-1000

*Common Manufactured Goods*
80
20000
85%
17000
3000

*Common Raw Materials*
200
5000
85%
4250
750

*Common Consumables*
220
500
90%
450
50

*Common Ore*
160
1000
85%
850
150

*Advanced Electronics*
30
100000
75%
75000
25000

*Advanced Machine Parts*
15
75000
80%
60000
15000

*Advanced Manufactured Goods*
10
100000
65%
65000
35000

*Advanced Weapons*
20
150000
60%
90000
60000

*Advanced Vehicles*
25
180000
70%
126000
54000

*Cybernetics*
6
250000
70%
175000
75000

*Medical Supplies*
5
50000
85%
42500
7500

*Petrochemicals*
40
10000
105%
10500
-500

*Precious Metals*
1
50000
120%
60000
-10000

*Textiles*
40
3000
105%
3150
-150

*Robots*
15
400000
80%
320000
80000

*Uncommon Ore*
100
5000
100%
5000
0

----------


## davyjones

> Monthly salary for those two personnel above will be.
> Gunner/Steward - Cr1000 and 10% of passenger fares.   *This guy wants a cut for his steward services and a standard monthly rate so he has some income if you decide to not ferry passengers. 
> Actually 3 skill level 1s puts this one at about average.  All 7s for Characteristics except a 10 in one of your pick Dex, Soc, or Int. 
> 
> Broker/Medic - Cr2000 and 5% of monthly trading profits. 
> Does that sound fair?  Trying to do a discount off the base of the Local Broker section in the Trade chapter. 
> Calling this one experienced non-combatant.  They have 7s except for a 10 in INT and 13 EDU.
> 
> Feel free to give these folks names and genders.


Our gunner/steward should (appropriately) have the surname Stuart. I'll let the others determine gender and given name. Similarly, our broker/medic should have the surname Vaidya (which comes from the title for a practitioner of traditional Hindi medicine), and I'll let others decide the gender and given names.

I would prefer Stuart's 10 to be in Dex.

Could I recommend alternative pay structures for the pair?

Stuart: 10 percent of passenger fares, with a guaranteed minimum of Cr1,250 per month
Vadiya: 5 percent of monthly trading profits, with a guaranteed minimum of Cr2,500 per month

----------


## davyjones

I think Advanced Weapons will bring us our best profit margin (no chance of a loss that I can figure). Of course, it's Cr150,000 per ton, so we can only get 3 tons of it. We could do Common Raw Materials as a filler, at Cr5,000 a ton, to fill whatever tonnage is left over after we get our freight.

Nothing to see here...

----------


## Harmony

The choices of crew sounds good to me. 

I think Leishiu still has some funds left if we want to increase the amount we purchase, but a better look at our next jump might also give a hint on what cargo to carry.

----------


## davyjones

I was basing my recommendations on our next stop being Talos, a Poor, Non-Industrial world.

Nothing to see here...

----------


## LarsWester

You've been given a mission to get 10 tons of advanced weaponry to Imperial favoring factions on the Balkanized world of Pagaton.   Pagaton is J-3 away from Mille Falcs.   Talos is also J-3 away from Pagaton.  So not getting you any closer to that destination.  Melior (amber alert) and Binges are Jump 2 from Mille Falcs but would be a Jump 1 or Jump 2 to Pagaton.

----------


## davyjones

That's right; I forgot about the weapons delivery. I'll scout things out again, then.

----------


## LarsWester

Not to push you one way or the other.  You could work another jump in there if you wanted to.  But 10 tons of your hold (smuggling compartments) would be occupied until getting to Pagaton.  Not sure if I've shared a a link with you all or not.   But it's a spreadsheet thing and Davy Jones said he liked that sort of stuff so sending him a pm with the link and editing rights.

FYI Ship balance is Cr675,840 and Personal Balances total = Cr242,070 for grand total of Cr917,910. 
Also if the Steward's name is Stuart why not let the Broker/Medic be Doc.

----------


## davyjones

Having played around with the spreadsheet (before returning it to its original state...I hope; I appreciate the editing rights, but I didn't want to break anything before I got a better feel for it), there may be a benefit to purchasing our spec for Pagaton itself. Neither intermediate world is that appealing as a destination, and I doubt we'd find good spec cargoes at either after dropping whatever we get off.

The biggest issue I see for making either a spec cargo destination is that Binges is so resource poor that fuel costs will be exorbitant (especially for a Class A starport), and Melior is an amber world that is said to be "unfriendly" to visitors.

I say that we speculate on the Low Tech + Rich world as a destination, and just get standard freight/mail/passengers for Binges. We'll suck up the fuel costs at Binges, staying just long enough to get more freight/mail/passengers, and make our credits back on Pagaton.

It looks like the 10 tons of Advanced Manufactured Goods has the best trade advantage going to Pagaton, and at Cr65,000 per ton, the ship should be able to pick up most of lot itself (and we can get in on the action to pick up the rest...Das will happily chip in for a ton).

(On a side note, now that we're armed, our base DM for Mail, barring the Freight DM to Mail, is +11 (Das' Navy rank 6, his SOC +3, and DM+2 for being armed). As long as the base Freight traffic DM is -1 or better, we're guaranteed to be able to pick up a 5-ton mail cargo. (That should be the case for both Mille Falcs and Binges; both have positive base Freight traffic DMs.))

Between mail, our 10-ton obligation (which we can keep in the smuggling compartment), and 10 tons of Advanced Manufactured Goods, that should leave us with 34 tons of cargo available for passenger and freight needs.

----------


## davyjones

> Also if the Steward's name is Stuart why not let the Broker/Medic be Doc.


I had thought about that, which is why I went with the Hindu name for their practitioners of traditional medicine. :) Doc is fine, too.

----------


## LarsWester

> I had thought about that, which is why I went with the Hindu name for their practitioners of traditional medicine. :) Doc is fine, too.


Wow I think i only ever saw the preview of your post.   I thought you named the steward stuart and were leaving the name and gender of the other up in the air.  Go with what you said it's better than Doc.   And I'm fine with your alternative pay but I didn't anticipate the extra 3k Cr to be that big of a deal for you guys.  Also fine with the 10 in Dex.

----------


## davyjones

> ...And I'm fine with your alternative pay but I didn't anticipate the extra 3k Cr to be that big of a deal for you guys.  Also fine with the 10 in Dex.


I wasn't thinking so much about the amount of money itself; it just seemed like a better structure to give them a pay floor while allowing them to benefit from passengers/deals.

----------


## LarsWester

We just had different ways to accomplish the same goal.  We'll go with your alternative.  I pm'ed Lacco to make sure he was still around.  I got a response so I'm trying to format an in character post that sets things moving again while retconning certain elements.

----------


## LarsWester

> Having played around with the spreadsheet (before returning it to its original state...I hope; I appreciate the editing rights, but I didn't want to break anything before I got a better feel for it), there may be a benefit to purchasing our spec for Pagaton itself. Neither intermediate world is that appealing as a destination, and I doubt we'd find good spec cargoes at either after dropping whatever we get off.


I made a backup copy before sharing so don't worry about destroying formulas or what not.  We can always restore from the backup. 




> The biggest issue I see for making either a spec cargo destination is that Binges is so resource poor that fuel costs will be exorbitant (especially for a Class A starport), and Melior is an amber world that is said to be "unfriendly" to visitors.
> 
> I say that we speculate on the Low Tech + Rich world as a destination, and just get standard freight/mail/passengers for Binges. We'll suck up the fuel costs at Binges, staying just long enough to get more freight/mail/passengers, and make our credits back on Pagaton.
> 
> It looks like the 10 tons of Advanced Manufactured Goods has the best trade advantage going to Pagaton, and at Cr65,000 per ton, the ship should be able to pick up most of lot itself (and we can get in on the action to pick up the rest...Das will happily chip in for a ton).


The ship's account should be able to pick up the 650,000Cr with a bit to spare. 



> (On a side note, now that we're armed, our base DM for Mail, barring the Freight DM to Mail, is +11 (Das' Navy rank 6, his SOC +3, and DM+2 for being armed). As long as the base Freight traffic DM is -1 or better, we're guaranteed to be able to pick up a 5-ton mail cargo. (That should be the case for both Mille Falcs and Binges; both have positive base Freight traffic DMs.))


I think mail is 1D of 5 ton each. Paying 25000Cr per container.  So give me a D6 to find out how much mail and how much Freight will be taken to Binges. 



> Between mail, our 10-ton obligation (which we can keep in the smuggling compartment), and 10 tons of Advanced Manufactured Goods, that should leave us with 34 tons of cargo available for passenger and freight needs.


FYI having the broker and the steward be NPCs is there any objection to me making the market and passenger rolls?  If someone loved that part of the game I'd let them roll but I think it could go easier with just using the spreadsheet I sent and I make a table of the goods and passengers available.

Assuming this is acceptable I made the rolls for passengers and there are 6 High Passage Passengers seeking transport.   Jessica Stuart will have her hands full but each passenger requires 1 ton of cargo space.   The way I count it there are 5 staterooms open for fare paying passengers.   There are also 13 people seeking low passage you have 6 low berths.   The High passengers will pay out 12,000 Cr each and the Low 1,300.

----------


## davyjones

Mail 2D Proforma vs TN12
(2d6+11)[*19*]

Mail Parcels
(1d6)[*6*]

So, that's 30 tons of mail.
Cargo Capacity - 54 tons + 10 ton smuggling compartment

Mission cargo goes to the smuggling compartment (10 tons)
30 tons of mail
10 tons of spec cargo (Manufactured Goods)
5 tons for passenger cargo

That leaves 9 tons for freight.

*~*~*~*~*

No objection to having Freight and Passenger rolls happening behind the scenes.

----------


## LarsWester

Nice 30 tons of mail is fantastic.  That will pay 150kCr in mail alone.  Bet the Naval boys are glad that old Admiral Chard is around to see the post get through fine.  

Nearly 225kCr in income from just mail, passengers, and freight.   They'll be minor adjustments for life support but that is fantastic.  Jessica Stewart's cut is 6000Cr.   We'll see what Dev's cut will be 5% of trade *profits* depends on the sale price ends up being.  But it looks like it will be another great week of trading and travelling for the Minor Tom.

----------


## Harmony

Leishiu has 865 990 (including for the unbought vacc suits, and personal funds), enough to fill out or remaining cargo with more speculative rather than freight/mail.

Dasilev has some 150k and Conrad some 50k, so we can probably make a decent bank from getting more speculative cargo.

I think the route idea is pretty good, so let's go with that.

----------


## LarsWester

> Leishiu has 865 990 (including for the unbought vacc suits, and personal funds), enough to fill out or remaining cargo with more speculative rather than freight/mail.
> 
> Dasilev has some 150k and Conrad some 50k, so we can probably make a decent bank from getting more speculative cargo.
> 
> I think the route idea is pretty good, so let's go with that.


All told that's 1,065,990Cr
If you go that route some good options are:
1.  8 tons of Advanced Vehicles for 1.008MCr  leaving some 57kCr
2.  6 tons of Cybernetics for 1.05MCr leaving 15kCr
3.  9 tons of Advanced Weapons 0.81MCr leaving more money in the personal bank.

The issue with option 3 is that systems generally monitor trade by searching cargoes on arriving and departing ships.   On high law level planets selling the Advanced Weapons would be considered an illegal activity and would require circumventing the law. 

So there is very much a risk/reward scale to consider.

----------


## davyjones

We're already making a gun run (which is why I put that cargo into the smuggling compartments), so I'd rather not purposefully draw more attention to ourselves. Both Cybernetics and Advanced Vehicles have the same trade advantage on Pagaton, so Cybernetics should be the way to go, even as it leaves our personal wallets a bit thin while we're on Binges. (Still should be enough for us to have a decent meal or three at the starport.)

----------


## LarsWester

Ok looking at the Cybernetics option in more detail I'm going to change some accounting around and say that the ship receives 50% of passenger fares and freight fees up front.   The balance upon delivery and mail is 100% on delivery.  Your NPCs take their cut on delivery.  
So with that in mind and paying for refined fuel and life support for the next jump the Ship's balance comes 11,140Cr.  The combined Personal Balances ignoring Ana Nyssa(1500Cr) and Lauria(3030Cr) equal 1,057,440Cr.  The 6 tons of Cybernetics would cost. 1,050,000Cr leaving the 4 contributing crew mates with a total of 18,580Cr or 4,645 each if divided equally.   The ship balance would be zeroed out.

Bear in mind that the ship should get paid 182,400Cr for the mail delivery and passengers and 3 tons of freight on arriving in Binges so you'll have plenty for the scheduled monthly maintenance refueling and getting on your way.  So you guys can get some of that back before landing on Pagaton and selling your speculative goods.   Also I'll generate a market for Binges you never known there may be a local demand for what you have.

----------


## LarsWester

Was there anything you wanted to accomplish on planet or should I jump to cargo loading and jumping out of the system.

----------


## Harmony

I do not think so, I am fine with skipping ahead.

----------


## Lacco

Sorry, had a lot of catching up to do.

@LarsWester: for our stewards, bear in mind that Alejandro also has the Steward skill. And he plans to use it to check up on passengers' intentions too.

As for the upkeep rolls/passenger rolls: I'm currently in no position to assist, so I'm completely fine with anyone performing them.

Also, Conrad will gladly throw in any amount of credits to pool for speculative trade. He'll keep just few credits for expenses.

For the current system: I need to do some shopping with Alejandro, other than that I am fine with leaving. He's eager to jump elsewhere after being stranded here.

----------


## LarsWester

Yeh been waiting for you to finish shopping for Alejandro for a few weeks now.   I didn't have him listed as taking Steward.  I'll have to check his posted character sheet versus my spreadsheet.   If that's the case maybe you don't need Jessica Stuart after all.  Or you can refocus her akill point in Steward elsewhere.   Group's call.

----------


## davyjones

I had a whole reply typed and my computer decided it wanted to remind me that technology is still made by human hands, and that human hands are fallible...

I forgot about Alejandro's Steward skill. Perhaps we can have him in a sort-of advisory position on passenger relations, which would allow him to perform Steward duties as needed to help Ms. Stuart out while not being bogged down by it all.

And, yes, I'm all for skipping ahead.

----------


## LarsWester

Confirming some details with everyone.  
Current load out of cargo.  
10 tons of advanced weapons destined for Pagaton - Mission Cargo
10 tons of Advanced Manufactured Goods - Speculative Trading
6 tons of Cybernetics - Speculative Trading
30 tons of Mail - destined for Binges
5 tons of Passenger Luggage - destined for Binges
3 tons of Freight - destined for Binges

This load out leaves Conrad, Dasilev, Leishiu, Alejandro all with 4645 credits in their personal accounts.

Lacco if you want to spend more than this on personal gear before leaving the loadout will probably change to 5 tons of Cybernetics and 4 tons of freight and people keeping more personal credits.   I'll be making a post about the ship leaving Mille Falcs shortly.   To that end need some dice. (8d6)[*5*][*2*][*4*][*4*][*1*][*3*][*3*][*6*](28)

Oh I'll also need people to make some checks.

Astrogation(EDU) Check (6+) Takes 1Dx10 Minutes
Engineer-J-Drive (EDU) (4+) modified by the Effect of above.  1Dx10 minutes

----------


## davyjones

Dasilev Astrogation (EDU) +2
(2d6+2)[*11*]

----------


## davyjones

Oh, and I'm good with the cargo loadout.

Time 1D*10 minutes
(1d6)[*4*] - 40 minutes

----------


## LarsWester

Dasilev is also the highest skill rank in Engineering J-Drive.  Take your +5 from the astrogation and jump away.  Basically you're fine if you don't roll a natural 2.

----------


## LarsWester

I forgot to roll the time of the jump (6d6+148)[*169*] hours.  Almost exactly 7 days.

----------


## davyjones

Dasilev Engineering (J-Drive) (EDU) +2, +5 circumstance bonus
(2d6+7)[*15*]

----------


## LarsWester

Hah 15 yeah that will do.

----------


## LarsWester

> *Leishiu* spends most of the travel time busy, still not entirely trusting the machine. Does a few system updates and tweaks. While she does eat with the passengers, she keeps herself aloof. 
> *Lauria* on the other hand enjoys the relative free time off the way that is proper for a marine. A few workouts during the day, and plenty of socializing and drinking at the end of it.


Can you do a bit of a deeper dive covering a single moment of the week for each of these characters?  Feel free to write any NPC into the scene.   Now is the chance for everyone to do some roleplaying and develop the characters a bit further beyond the dice modifiers.

----------


## Harmony

Of course!

Will do when I have some free time!

----------


## davyjones

Working on expanding my post. Creating one of the passengers.

FYI, I'll be on a road trip for the next couple of weeks, starting tomorrow. I'll try to keep up with posting, but I may be a bit slower responding to things during that time.

----------


## LarsWester

> Working on expanding my post. Creating one of the passengers.
> 
> FYI, I'll be on a road trip for the next couple of weeks, starting tomorrow. I'll try to keep up with posting, but I may be a bit slower responding to things during that time.


Thanks for the heads up.  Have a great trip.  Also I'll cook up some more details for our Solomani passenger.   

EDIT: Most likely I'll be keeping the details behind the screen for now.  But if there's anything you want me to include let me know.

----------


## LarsWester

FYI I've posted an interest check for rerecruitment.  This game has stalled a bit with Lacco being MIA and DavyJones being on vacation for a few weeks.

Also checks to reveal information about the Solomani's tattoo.  Going with the idea that the _globus cruciger_ is an archaic symbol not commonly used or known.  
Science (history) - TN 10+
Science (philosophy) - TN 10+ 
Art (Visual Media) - TN 12+  recognizing the symbol in ancient pieces of art. 
all the above using EDU
Electronics (Computers) - TN 14+  using INT This would illustrate searching databases and eliminating a lot of false hits.

----------


## davyjones

I just got back home tonight.

Ana-Nyssa's best chance is using Electronics at +0 (since she has neither art nor science). It might actually be better to get Dasilev to look it up on the computer, since he would have a +3 for his Electronics roll.

----------


## LarsWester

I assume both would do their own searches of databases with varying results.

----------


## davyjones

Ana-Nyssa Science (Philosophy) Untrained EDU-2 10+
(2d6-2)[*6*]

Dasilev Science (History) EDU+1 10+
(2d6+1)[*6*]

I looked at everything again and realized our best (albeit slim) chances of figuring this out in flight is Science. We'll see how it goes.

Aaaaaaaaaand it didn't. I'll write something up today to reflect their collective failure.

----------


## LarsWester

Update on the game.
Lacco pm'ed me that he was out for some time.   Wished for Conrad to be NPC'ed in the hopes that he could return to the game in several months.   Said to Alejandro as a "red shirt" NPC.  

I pm'ed with Harmony and there's still interest in the game on her part.  

So we are down to a crew of 2 players with 4 PCs and 4 NPCs.
This is not ideally because if one player stops posting for a week or so the game grinds to a halt until that person gets active again.   I posted an Interest check and there's a few nibbles out there but wanted to check with you two about re-recruiting and making sure you're both on board.   The plan would be to eventually migrate off the NPCs if their skills are met by new PCs.   Also since I'll only be giving these new players a single character and Lacco is given Alejandro up consider if you'd be willing to give up your secondary characters for now and let them fade into NPC status rather than a full second PC. 
If I get acceptance from everyone I'll post a recruitment thread before the end of the week.

----------


## davyjones

I'm okay with letting the secondary PC fade to NPC. Hopefully, the nibbles turn to bites we can reel in.

----------


## Harmony

Sounds good to me.

----------


## LarsWester

First application is completed and its a PC broker/merchant from Volthawk.  I think that means goodbye NPC Dev Vaidya as this will be his last trip with the Minor Tom.   He's going to leave with a fatter purse though.

----------


## LarsWester

Looks like 2 completed applications.   I am moving slow right now because my wife gave birth to our second.   My schedule is crazy.

----------


## Harmony

Congratulations! Take your time. :)

----------


## davyjones

Congrats, Lars!

----------


## LarsWester

So posting a re-recruitment ad got two new players.   I think they may still be ironing out the final details of their characters and may contact you about setting up a connection.   They'll get a skill from it but you two have already reached your maximum connection bonus skills I believe.   Also giving them a choice of skill at rank 1 in place of package skill.  The two new recruits are Tonberrian and VoltHawk.
Volthawk's character Larin Tabras is a romantic broker type.  He may break a few hearts but he never breaks a deal.
Tonberrian's character Alexandra Dupree is a retired Brigadier General of the Marines.  Complete with the fill the target up with holes skills expected including Gunner(Turret). 

In short I think I expect that the hired NPCs will leave shortly.  The 2nd PC I'm moving to NPC crew meaning that they'll get a monthly salary but not a share of earnings.  I think shares of earnings are going to probably be split evenly among all active PCs.  Conrad is going to slip into a more plot-armored NPC role until 2023.  If Lacco doesn't return by then Conrad loses his plot-armor.   Just wanted to post this and ask if there's anything else anyone wanted to accomplish in the jump space before arriving at Binges.  I'm hoping to have that post up later this week. 
To accomplish that I need some rolls. 
(10d6)[*2*][*6*][*6*][*5*][*6*][*1*][*5*][*1*][*5*][*6*](43)
Berthing Rate 2000Cr
?
7 days and 4 hours of jump time.
?

----------


## LarsWester

More dice for setting up Binges Market.
*Trade Market Dice* - (12d6)[*3*][*2*][*3*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*4*][*5*][*3*][*6*](48)
*Spoiler: All coming out later*
Show


Anna-Nyssa finds an online purchaser for items after 3 hours.
Advanced Manufactured Goods 130000Cr/ton 130%
Cybernetics 300000Cr/ton 120%
Total remaining from sales after paying NPCs and PCs back for their seed money and cut.  Ship's balance slightly over 2.1 MCr.  Total Personal Balance slightly over 1MCr.

----------


## davyjones

Admiral Chard's squadron supported Brig. General Dupree's event in our mutual sixth tours.

I don't have anything else I need to do.

----------


## LarsWester

I guess that Conrad is about as good as anyone else to make this check.
*ElectronicsSensorsINT* - (2d6+3)[*10*]

----------


## Volthawk

Oh yeah, I should probably post here to say hello all. One of the new players, playing the new merchant man.

*Spoiler: Larin Tabras*
Show


*Larin Tabras*
BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
42 years

*Species*
Human, Imperial Man

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
-

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Merchant Academy, Merchant (Broker) 5 terms

*Career Ranks*
Experienced Broker - Rank 6



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
7
10
11
13
13
9
-

Current
7
10
11
13
13
9
-

DM
0
+1
+1
+2
+2
+1
-



SKILLS

Admin
1

Advocate
1

Art (all)
0

Broker
3

Carouse
0

Deception
2

Drive (all)
0

Electronics (sensors)
2

Electronics (other)
0

Engineer (life support)
1

Engineer (other)
0

Gun Combat (energy)
1

Gun Combat (other)
0

Mechanic
0

Persuade
0

Pilot (small craft)
1

Pilot (other)
1

Recon
1

Science (all)
0

Streetwise
2

Vacc Suit
0

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
TBD

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
12/78



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST
SHIP SHARES

Cr 10,000
Cr 0
Cr 46,000
Cr 0 (?)
Cr 2,000
15



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Stunner
12
10m
3D
0.5
100
Stun, Zero-G
-



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Cloth
10
-
+8
5
Magnetic Grapples



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
MASS

Radio Transceiver
10
-

Mobile Comm
10
-

Translator/1 (ran on mobile comm)
11
-

Environment Suit
8
1

Breather Mask
8
-

Geiger Counter
5
2

Light Intensifier Goggles
9
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
8/18


AUGMENTS

TYPE
TL
IMPROVEMENT

-
-
-



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

Ally
Martial Hallus
First love, still have a strong connection

Contact
Aldra Larna
Business contact and long-standing friend

Rival
Enarin Nagan
Long-time rival, long feud originating from an academy relationship gone bad

Enemy
Captain Alatia
Ex-military ship captain, holds a grudge over bad breakup



*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Larin was born to a well-off family, in a world safely guarded within the Imperium. His upbringing was similarly safe, his education focusing on academic subjects - although there were times he slipped away to enjoy himself, learning a decent amount about how the vehicles some of his less upstanding peers drove (although they didn't let him drive or brought him into their world fully). He wanted more, though - he wanted to get out there, make a life on his own by his own merits. A life dealing with interstellar commerce seemed like a good fit, so when he became old enough he set out from home to find a way into the business. 

With a little luck, he was able to secure a spot on a suitable training programme. He learned a lot from his time there about how to work the mercantile world (and a fair amount about how to bluff it out when you don't know the right answer), but the longest-lasting effects of his time there have been the people he met there - there are quite a few he remembers, but only two that have remained a part of his life, for better of worse. On the better side is Martal, his first love and one he's kept a connection with, and on the worse side was Enarin, a man whose own romantic endeavours with Larin were ruined by Martal's influence, creating a divide between him and Larin that with time and subsequent clashes has grown into a long rivalry.

After graduation, it wasn't long before Larin had an opportunity to get his hands a litle dirty - a smuggler wanted to pass some goods through the spaceport Larin was based in, and was willing to cut Larin in if he helped. He accepted, but the ruse failed and the goods were found. Larin only avoided prison time through some fast talking and having struck up a cordial relationship with some of the customs and security officers of the port, getting away with just a warning. Still, he learned a little about the wider world of crime among the stars and, through the goods he was working with at the time, learned a little about spacecraft technology in general and life support systems in particular.

As time went on, business stayed booming and a few ventures paid off big, something not hurt by his continued ventures into the darker side of the planet he was based on. Things were going well, Larin learning a lot about how to run the business and honing his fast-talking skills, and they got even better when he met Aldra. It was quickly clear that they were only ever going to be friends, but the fellow broker soon proved to be a good friend and a useful contact, the two throwing opportunities at each other that they felt the other could better use, and learning from each other.

Soon, however, Larin felt like he needed something new. The spaceport he was based in was feeling a little stale, and he felt that there were more opportunities elsewhere. Eventually, he decided to act on those feelings, selling up whatever he couldn't bring with him (mainly to Aldra) and heading off on a transport to a planet closer to the frontier. It was on that journey he met Alexandra Dupree - an interesting meeting, but not someone he's expecting to see again. While setting up on his new planet, he met someone new and hit it off - Captain Alatia, an officer in the planet's defence force. Her contacts in the local defensive navy threw some early business his way and helped him establish himself there (and as he did before, he took an interest in the workings of what he dealt in, learning a bit about piloting and operating the sensors he was heavily dealing in), but it didn't last.

As with many of Larin's relationships, his fling with Alatia came to an end sooner rather than later, but it wasn't clean at all. Some things were said that Larin regrets, and a lot more that he still thinks are perfectly accurate, and she reciprocated in kind and went further. It turned out that she was willing to do a lot to him out of spite now, and it was soon clear that physical harm was on the table in her mind. She even used her influence to get him into legal troubles with the local government, forcing him to quickly learn about the legal system and figure out a way out. In the end, his solution was less a permanent fix and more a delaying tactic, buying him the time to get out of there - he hastily sold up, and began looking for opportunities elsewhere. Preferably something mobile, given that she'd also recently retired and had a ship of her own now so she might easiy find him if he settled down somewhere. In the end, Aldra again came through with a solution, telling him the little she knew about the Minor Tom and its dealings out in the Spinward Marches, and the fact that a substantial stake in it was up for grabs if she talked to the right people in the banking system. Larin jumped on the opportunity, and was soon off-planet on a transport headed towards Binges to meet the trading ship.



*Spoiler: Relationships*
Show


*Martal Hallus (Ally):* A fellow merchant, who Larin met during the training programme and fell for. He ended up following a different path to Larin, ending up taking a position aboard a free trader and so they parted ways but agreed to stay connected with Martal frequently stopping by whichever planet Larin was set up in at the time. Part of the agreement was allowing each other to get into relationships with other people, which is part of why Larin's love live has been...messy.
*Aldra Larna (Contact):* An old friend and business partner, they both worked in the same spaceport, the first Larin as based in, and cooperated on many deals, passed opportunities on to each other, and refined their skills as merchants together. They've stayed in touch since Larin left, and she was the one to let him know about the opportunity to acquire shares of the Minor Tom.
*Enarin Nagan (Rival):* Another of Larin's romantic encounters while training for his role. Enarin wasn't so happy with the situation around Martal, and soon something had to give. It wasn't a clean breakup, and the two have clashed and feuded here and there over the years since, neither letting it go.
*Captain Alatia (Enemy):* A more recent romantic interest, influential on the planet Larin moved to and was based in until very recently. Things went well for a short while, but then rapidly fell apart into mutual anger and hatred. Compared to the long-standing feud with Enarin, the wounds in his relationship with Alatia are still raw, and the feelings involved are strong. Recently retired from her position in her planet's defence force, word is that she has a ship and crew, and is striking out into space. Larin just hopes they never cross paths again. She scares him.



*Spoiler: Connections/Package*
Show


*Aldra Larna (Electronics +1):* Aldra's last visit to Larin, before he had to leave the planet because of Alatia, was interesting for a different reason than normal - she saw the work he was doing working on and selling sensor systems, and revealed that she had her own fair amount of expertise on the subject. Apparently before she settled down with a broker's life she worked on a ship for a while and learned a good amount about operating ship systems there.
*Alexandra Dupree (Recon +1):* They met on the transport ship Larin took when moving his business to a different world. While they live in different businesses, they were able to agree about the importance of properly reaading the situations your work put you in to surviving and thriving, and Larin took away some useful pointers on the subject.

*Package Skill:* Gun Combat 1

----------


## LarsWester

One note about your character sheet your contact types list the name of the contact not Rival or Enemy.

----------


## Volthawk

> One note about your character sheet your contact types list the name of the contact not Rival or Enemy.


Ah, whoops. Fixed.

----------


## tonberrian

*Spoiler: Alexandra Dupree*
Show

*Brigadier Alexandra "Hotshot" Dupree*
BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION

*Rads*
none

*Age*
42 years

*Species*
Human, Imperial Man

*Species Traits*
None

*Homeworld*
Jewell

*Career Path (Terms in each)*
Marine Academy, Marine (Star Marine) 5 terms

*Career Ranks*
Brigadier - Officer Rank 6



CHARACTERISTICS


STRENGTH
DEXTERITY
ENDURANCE
INTELLECT
EDUCATION
SOCIAL
PSI

Max
5
9
10
9
13
12
-

Current
5
9
10
9
13
12
-

DM
-1
+1
+1
+1
+2
+2
-



SKILLS

Athletics
0

Electronics (Comms)
1

Electronics (Other)
0

Engineer (All)
0

Explosives
1

Gunner (Turret)
1

Gunner (Other)
0

Gun Combat (Archaic)
0

Gun Combat (Energy)
1

Gun Combat (Slug)
4

Heavy Weapons (All)
0

Mechanic
0

Medic
0

Melee (Blade)
2

Recon
2

Stealth
2

Streetwise
0

Survival
0

Vacc Suit
3

*ALL UNTRAINED SKILLS*
*-3*

STUDY PERIOD

Training in Skill
TBD

Weeks
0/8

Study Periods Completed
0

SKILL LIMITATIONS

CURRENT/MAXIMUM=3*(INT+EDU)
17/66



FINANCES

PENSION
DEBT
CASH ON HAND
MONTHLY SHIP PAYMENTS
LIVING COST

Cr 10,000
Cr 0
Cr 61,005
Cr 0 (?)
Cr 5,000



WEAPONS

WEAPON
TL
RANGE
DAMAGE
KG
MAGAZINE
TRAITS
OPTIONS

Gauss Rifle, APDS
12
660
4D
4
80
AP 17, Auto 3, Scope
-

Gauss Rifle, Incendiary
12
600
4D
4
80
AP 5, Auto 3, Blast 4, Fire, Scope
-

Static Axe
12
Melee
4D+2
5
-
AP 8, Smasher
-

Autopistol
6
10
3D-3
1
15
-
-



ARMOUR

TYPE
TL
RAD
PROTECTION
KG
OPTIONS

Cloth
10
-
+8
5
-



EQUIPMENT

ITEM
TL
MASS

2 Magazines APDS (Gauss Rifle)
12
-

2 Magazines Incendiary (Gauss Rifle)
12
-

2 Magazines (Autopistol)
6
-

Tl 15 retrotech tl 12 computer/3 (Comm)
15
.0625

Commdot
10
-

TOTAL MASS/(STR+END+Athletics(STR/END))
11.5/15



RELATIONSHIPS

TYPE
NAME
DESCRIPTION

ALLY
TBD
<Commanding Officer, did not rat him out for error or incompetence>



Connections:
Lord Admiral Dasilev Chard - 1. At some point prior to Das' expedition, his squadron provided naval support for Alexandra's planetary assault. (our 6th Tours): Stealth +1

Larin Tabras: Met up on the same transport in term 5: Recon +1

Skill Package: Explosives 1

Background: *Spoiler*
Show

Alexandra Dupree has had an illustrious career spanning two decades. A talented riflewoman and officer out of the local marine academy, she has achieved several awards over her career, despite an incident early in her career when an assault on a Zhodani ship during the Fourth Frontier War went disastrously wrong. Her CO was almost charged with gross incompetence, but testimony from then Lieutenant Dupree prevented her CO from receiving disciplinary measures. Since then, with her commander's help, Dupree has been on the fast track to promotion, ending up as a Brigadier. Her last official action was a land assault against entrenched _ihatei_. 

Retiring from the Imperial Marines with full honors, Dupree has attempted to create her own mercenary company to pay for the lifestyle she has become accustomed to. Unfortunately, a lack of funds and minimal leadership experience has, until now, thwarted those plans. Returning home after an unsuccessful recruitment campaign, Dupree is on Binges waiting for a transport home...
 


Thread

----------


## LarsWester

confession: I made the ships sensors register this approaching vehicle way before it should have.   Thanks for rolling with my mistakes everyone.   At this point the sensors are just able to detect something with a vector quickly approaching the ship.   No further details.

----------


## davyjones

How hard is it to fake a digital comms signature via ship-to-ship messaging?

----------


## LarsWester

I'd say roll an electronics computers intelligence check to both know how hard it is to fake and detect if this is a fake.

----------


## davyjones

Dasilev Electronics (Computers) INT +3
(2d6+3)[*13*]

----------


## LarsWester

With that roll I'd say that Dasilev is aware that it is possible to forge a digital signature like that but it's fairly difficult.  Your service in the navy hunting down a ring of pirates has provided some experience in detecting digital fakes.   This current transmission appears to be legit.

----------


## davyjones

Not that we are going to admit to their existence (since they're in the smuggling compartment), but are the advanced weapons properly labeled, or are they mislabeled/hidden within a layer or three of cover cargo for extra defense against prying eyes?

----------


## LarsWester

You tell me.  Willing to let you decide on this one.   They are in your smuggling compartments so if the smuggling compartments are found anything stored within will probably be treated with suspicion.  But I'll say that you could have prepared that freight however you wanted.

----------


## davyjones

Harmony, Volthawk, tonberrian

Personally, I would prefer that our mission cargo is well disguised as an extra buffer against discovery. The containers are sealed and marked as "environmentally sensitive" electronics components. Two or three layers of nondescript circuit boards form an outer upper shell of the packing material, allowing our true cargo to remain anonymous to all but the most vigorous inspections.

_If_ our smuggling compartments are discovered, we can call them "environmentally neutral compartments" for sensitive parcels.

Thoughts? Ideas?

----------


## tonberrian

I have no opinions on what happens when i'm not on board to have opinions.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## LarsWester

Sounds like reasonable precautions that would only cost around 2000 Credits to make happen. After delivery to Binges you'll be swimming in credits so no worries.

----------


## davyjones

> I have no opinions on what happens when i'm not on board to have opinions.


Eh, I was just asking for opinions as a fellow player, not in character, but there's nothing wrong with having no opinion on a subject, either.

----------


## LarsWester

In my mind the bridge currently has at least Dasilev, Leishiu and Conrad.  It's likely that Alejandro, Dev, and Jessica would be there as well.  But there are only 3 G-Chairs on the bridge so they may be in the crew lounge area or there staterooms on the Deck #2.   
Would Lauria and Ana-Nyssa be there as well?

----------


## Harmony

Lauria would be idling close to the gunnery position.

----------


## davyjones

Ana-Nyssa would probably be in that small office space that's attached to the bridge. Seems like an admin-y type of compartment.

----------


## davyjones

> Sounds like reasonable precautions that would only cost around 2000 Credits to make happen. After delivery to Binges you'll be swimming in credits so no worries.


In the absence of other ideas, I think we'll take it.

----------


## LarsWester

Tonberrian and Volthawk thanks for your patience. 
To pull back the veil a bit I am following the rules for encountering in the core rule book.   Happened to roll a random encounter and decided to tie it into the Gavrilla Petran passenger that DavyJones created.   Not sure how things are going to end.  But don't anticipate it being much longer.  Also I assume that most of you have encountered Droyne in your terms in the Navy, Marines or as a Merchant.   If the traveller hasn't let me know.

----------


## Volthawk

> Tonberrian and Volthawk thanks for your patience.


No problem.

----------


## tonberrian

Yeah i'm fine. caught covid while waiting for this, take all the time you need.

----------


## LarsWester

Ugh hopefully a mild case?   Covid sucks.

----------


## tonberrian

Test came back negative! Probably just a stomach bug.

----------


## davyjones

I thought I had posted earlier this afternoon, but, I apparently just wrote the post and closed my browser without sending it. Thankfully, I remembered where I wanted to go with it.

----------


## LarsWester

Wanted to give some time for Harmony to jump in but posting today.

----------


## LarsWester

some npc rolls
*Stealth* - (2d6+3)[*9*]
*Recon* - (2d6+2)[*8*] 
*Recon* - (2d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## davyjones

Das is Definitely _not_ a Recon guy...

Dasilev Recon (INT) untrained, +0
(2d6)[*11*]

....but, he's occasionally observant...

----------


## LarsWester

sorry for the delay been busy in my personal and work life.  Should get something posted soonish for this high Recon check.

----------


## davyjones

Thankfully, I can't roll lower than 5...

Dasilev Initiative (INT) +3
(2d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## LarsWester

Busy long weekend with the kiddos.  Will post a IC reply soon.

----------


## LarsWester

Back to Dasilev but Petran is again hiding somewhere within the cargo bay.   Allowing Recon checks as free actions with a +1 for each minor action spent looking and Stealth checks as minor actions this combat as there is plenty to hide behind.  

*Initiative Order*
Dasilev - 11
Dev - 9
Pieryar - 7
Ioytnas - 5
Gavrilla Petran - 4 

Only adding initiatives for those in the cargo bay.   Bridge can act once per round at basically initiative 0.

----------


## Harmony

I was thinking Leishiu would be scanning the room (electronics (computer)?) and coordinating the effort (maybe tactics?).

I do not have my books currently, so I will make some rolls (for speed) and if you want to change something, its not a problem for me. 

Electronics (computer) (2d6+5)[*11*] +2 int, +1 skill, +1 software, +1 minor action

Tactics (military) (2d6+2)[*11*] +2 int, +0 skill (dont think software is loaded, probably should have been, but that is my bad)

Lauria

If I still have control over her, she will arm up and head towards the cargo bay as soon as the admirals call comes. If I dont, that is just a recommendation!

----------


## davyjones

Das isn't going to bother with Stealth, as he's unskilled and not entirely coordinated. But he's also no fool, and is going for cover.

With Recon, on the other hand, and 2 Minor Actions to assist, he'll take his chances.

Recon (untrained, INT, 2 Minor Actions) +2
(2d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## LarsWester

> I was thinking Leishiu would be scanning the room (electronics (computer)?) and coordinating the effort (maybe tactics?).
> 
> I do not have my books currently, so I will make some rolls (for speed) and if you want to change something, its not a problem for me. 
> 
> Electronics (computer) (1d3)[*3*] +2 int, +1 skill, +1 software, +1 minor action
> 
> Tactics (military) [roll1] +2 int, +0 skill (dont think software is loaded, probably should have been, but that is my bad)
> 
> Lauria
> ...


I'll say sure you both still have control over your secondary characters for this combat.   I will point out that Dasilev has requested that specific parts of the ship be locked down.  In effect isolating the cargo bay.   Let's say that Lauria is moving to one of the bulkhead doors to the cargo bay and will arrive in (1d3)[*3*] rounds after gathering gear.   At that time a decision will need to be made about unlocking the cargo bay bulkheads.  
Also for your checks above going to rule that the Electronics(computers) check a significant action.   Also the minor action bonus only applies for the Recon check.   Still a impressive result.  I think that the second roll isn't required if you just want to relay Gavrilla's current location.  That would be a free action.   If you want to develop a tactical plan that could be next turn's significant action and I'd allow you to give any Effect as bonuses to other characters.   Such as if you got an 11 you would have a total of +3 to assign out to people to complete your plan but I'd like you to come up with a plan.   This is similar to Leadership as described in the the rulebook.   A poor roll will impose penalties or bonuses to Gavrilla as the plan is a problematic.  I don't have a map made up for this but the scene is a cargo bay floor with many large and heavy storage containers.  For dimensions consult the standard floorplan of the Far Trader ship in core rulebook. 
Link to Google doc map of cargo bay.


Do you want me to summarize these rolls in an in character update or would you prefer to do it?

----------


## LarsWester

*IoyAttack* - (2d6+2)[*9*]
*IoyDamage* - (3d6)[*11*] - 8 armor as Gavrilla is not fully dressed in vacc suit.  Gavrilla hit for 4 damage. Also Ioyntas healed 3 damage by Dev.  
What language does Ana-Nyssa speak she has a language skill of 1?  Is it Oynprith?

----------


## Harmony

I'm a bit unsure if Leishiu actually spotted her or not, so feel free to update that part.

----------


## LarsWester

Actually putting the bridge actions at the end of initiative order.   You would have to beat Petran's new stealth score which is a 12 so the camera system doesn't have a read on her location.  I'll post the bridges actions.

----------


## davyjones

The boss has an idea...

What is the crane's configuration?

Is it an overhead-mounted travelling crane that can move to all corners of the cargo deck, or is it a centrally-located jib crane with a luffing jib and mobile hoist that can reach all corners of the cargo deck?

Does it have a cabin overhead, a fixed operating station with overhead video, or a portable control panel and overhead video? (If there's no cabin in the overhead, it would make sense the system has some way of seeing containers from above, to make small adjustments easier during cargo ops.)

----------


## LarsWester

> The boss has an idea...
> 
> What is the crane's configuration?
> 
> Is it an overhead-mounted travelling crane that can move to all corners of the cargo deck, or is it a centrally-located jib crane with a luffing jib and mobile hoist that can reach all corners of the cargo deck?
> 
> Does it have a cabin overhead, a fixed operating station with overhead video, or a portable control panel and overhead video? (If there's no cabin in the overhead, it would make sense the system has some way of seeing containers from above, to make small adjustments easier during cargo ops.)


Good questions that I hadn't considered.  I think an overhead-mounted travelling crane that can move to all corners of the cargo deck.   Typical loading and unloading is done by lifting with heavy duty straps that are secured to the cargo containers.   I would say that there is a overhead video camera and a fixed operating station that also has a portable control panel that is normally stowed at the fixed operating station.   The fixed station has a video display while the remote operator only has basic controls for the crane.   With the idea that if you are using the remote operator you are near the location of the crane and already have visual feedback.   Sound like it makes sense?  This is a rather old spaceship.   Credits could be spent to upgrade this but I think this is the current state.

----------


## davyjones

Perfect. I'll get a post out soon...ish...

----------


## LarsWester

> The admiral, effectively unarmed, looks around at his surroundings. It does him no good to know where Gavrilla is, if all he's going to do is get shot trying to reach her. As his frustration grows, something catches his eye.
> 
> _Yes, of course!_
> 
> Keeping his head low, Dasilev sprints for the crane control panel, switches it on, and starts sliding it toward the renegade's vector. It's not exactly his greatest talent...
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC: Remote Ops Test*
> Show
> 
> ...


Wow excellent clutch rolls there.   What was Dasilev's plans for the crane?  Consider them to be successful.  Ana-Nyssa Clairvoyance check would allow her to make a recon check to spot Gavrilla. Otherwise if you wanted to retcon and say it was a Tactical Awareness ability instead.  It would cost an additional PSI point but gains the following "detect hidden foes within range. The Effect of the check determines the number of combat rounds the awareness lasts."  In this case 5 rounds Ana-Nyssa would have Gavrilla dead to rights.   Feel free to post reactions to these results mixing them together.   Ana's check would have been at the end of Round 1.

----------


## davyjones

The object is to dead drop the "hook" (the coupling where the straps connect) right on top of Gavrilla's head. Bombs away, as it were. (I'm happy to make an attack roll of some kind, if you feel it necessary.)

And, yes, something more akin to Tactical Awareness is what I was looking for in Ana-Nyssa's case. I'll amend the post.

----------


## LarsWester

let's call it a hit only allowed if Ana-Nyssa tells Dasilev where Gavrilla Petran is through the ship's comms.   (This could possibly introduces questions as to how she knew when Leishiu said the camera's didn't pick Gavrilla out.)  The crane's hook we'll say is equivalent to a sledgehammer and does 4D damage.

----------


## davyjones

Ooh, a moral dilemma...I like it.

Well, it was a paltry strike, but still a worthy result.

----------


## LarsWester

Right does Ana-Nyssa expose herself a little bit?  She's using Psionics to tell where Petran is but she wouldn't necessarily know that Petran isn't showing up on cameras for Leishiu or she might and still deem it worth exposure.  She might even try using Send Thoughts to limit her exposure to just Dasilev.  But that's a 10+ check with a 2 PSI point cost.  And her PSI is already 2 lower due Tactical Awareness.   Going to homerule that Send Thoughts can be a free action much like talking.

----------


## davyjones

Yeah, I went straight for comms. Ana-Nyssa would recognize the urgency of the situation (the woman _is_ threatening to kill everyone aboard, and right now) and accept the risk of exposure. She just hopes she can explain it away later.

----------


## tonberrian

I can't believe the entire party is going to die before we even get invited on the ship.

----------


## davyjones

> I can't believe the entire party is going to die before we even get invited on the ship.


Welcome to Traveller...  :Biggrin:

----------


## LarsWester

Wow that 13 on 4d6 is so weak.   Debating if it should have AP X or not. Otherwise its 3 damage after the 10 armor.  But there's both Droyne with their stunners.

----------


## davyjones

Technically, it's only 1 less than average on 4D, but, yeah, I was hoping for more. :)

----------


## LarsWester

true not sure what my brain was thinking when I posted that I think I saw it as 6d6 for some reason with the average being 2.  Anyways it was just enough when coupled with the stunner to stun Petran.

----------


## davyjones

Sorry for the posting delay. The week got crazy on me.

----------


## LarsWester

No problem.   I think this is going to come down to a referee ruling because the the wording of stun is interesting it says that the target is incapacitated and can't take actions.   Disarming would be done through the means of grapple which is a contested check but not really an action that she is taking.     
At any rate that would mean that we now do *To grapple an enemy, the Traveller makes an opposed Melee (unarmed) check, using either their STR or DEX DM, against their target. The winner of this check may choose to do*  something which includes disarming someone.  Petran will have a -2 modifier from the stun that she has just recovered from. *MeleeUnarmed* - (2d6)[*10*]
If Gavrilla wins this opposed check she will grab Dasilev hand and kick flip the admiral over her shoulder into a cargo container using the benefit below.
*Throw his her opponent 1D metres, causing 1D damage. This automatically ends the grapple.*
Feel free to roll the distance and damage if she wins.

----------


## davyjones

Well, this is where it gets interesting. Das is not exactly an action hero.

Dasilev Melee (Unarmed) DEX -1 vs. Gavrilla's 10 result
(2d6)[*7*]

Just in case...well, in the highly likely case...Das loses...
Distance 1D
(1d6)[*1*]

Damage 1D
(1d6)[*4*]

....And his END is reduced to 0...

----------


## LarsWester

Give the old admiral props for trying.

----------


## LarsWester

If nobody does anything to stop them the Droyne will use restraints to apprehend Miss Petran and escort her off ship.   Let me know if any one resists the Droyne in their apprehension.

----------


## davyjones

The woman threatened to kill everyone on the ship. She's on her own.

He will, though, make sure he has access to question her.

----------


## davyjones

It's Saturday, and I felt like playing with numbers. :)

1. We came to a stop at 51 stellar diameters.
2. The Mainworld is assumed to be in orbit 0, set at 0.2 AU (within the habitable zone of 0.16-0.26 AU), representing 39.1 stellar diameters (the star's stellar diameter is 0.00511 AU).
3. This means our remaining travel distance is 11.9 stellar diameters, or 9.1 million km. (I'm assuming we had the foresight to come out of jump on a vector to make our transit as short as possible.)
4. Resulting travel time is 16.8 hours.

Pretty good assumption on your part, O GM!

----------


## LarsWester

Not bad for a guess.   Congrats on making it to Binges!   Now if the new players are still hovering around and if Harmony is still there we can get back on track.   To start I prerolled some market prices for your goods using the DM for the NPCs.   
The Advanced Manufactured Goods are going for 130,000Cr/ton and the Cybernetics are going for 300,000Cr/ton meaning a sizable profit for the ship.   Assuming that you guys would be looking to sell all those goods. The ship's balance sheet after paying back investments from the many PCs and NPCs is CR2,127,710 so there's a bit more to reinvest in cargo or buy any ship modifications at Binges which has a Class A starport. 

Mainly I'm interested in if we still have Harmony around somewhere and if the delay in getting to Binges we lost both Tonberrian and Volthawk?

----------


## Volthawk

I'm still around, at least.

----------


## LarsWester

Thanks for sticking around.  We'll be working in the new characters and saying goodbye to the old NPCs next week.

----------


## tonberrian

i am here as well.

----------


## Harmony

I am here, but I sadly do not seem to have the time and ability to commit to the effort that the game deserves, so it feels unfair for you to constantly wait for me. I have enjoyed the game, but I simply lack the time and focus at this point. 
Perhaps in a not-so-distant future that will change, and if you would have me back at that time maybe we can work from there. 
Thank you for running the game, and apologies for not being communicative.

----------


## LarsWester

Sorry to hear that Harmony but thanks for the update.   Feel free to pop back into the OOC thread at any time your calendar allows you more time to focus.   We'll try to have Leishiu as a NPC puppet waiting for your return.   Much like I'm doing with Conrad.  
Now on to the 3 players who are active.  I want to keep the 3 of you active or the game is finished.  So take a moment to think and tell me what you really hope to come up in the game.   I want to mix more of that in and take some guidance from you players as to what excites you.  Do you want some ship to ship combat?   Political intrigue?   Exploration?   What sort of adventures would you like to get up to?

----------


## davyjones

I'm still here, too. Just got overly busy after my last post.

(Sorry to see you go, Harmony!)

Given Dasilev's nature, I feel like I'm playing someone more akin to the First Doctor/Doctor Huer/Commander Adama, so I really would like some cerebral/intrigue/diplomatic elements in whatever we do. I'm happy to let Alex and Larin be the action heroes. :)

That said, I like the idea of continuing the main mission of trying to win over the neighbors in the name of Imperial expansion. You know..."Hi, we're Rome. We have a lot of real estate on the other side of this river, but we _really_ would like to have you folks on this side of the river pay us taxes - I mean, join our empire and reap the benefits of a modern society..."

----------


## LarsWester

Your current mission is a mixture of that with some possible dust ups if desired but want to know what people are looking forward to in their adventure.  The security detail was a random event but I expanded upon the nugget you gave with the mysterious lady with the tattoo.   It's just a side thing that's going on in the wider universe.  In character we need to get our new crew aboard the ship.   To each of the new players I offer some choices for onboarding.
1. Run in at the Starport lounge/TAS 
2. You're being released from temporary questioning by the security forces when Dasilev pays a visit to question the terrorist.
3. Run in at the market.
4. Choose your own on-ramp and we make it happen.

----------


## davyjones

Ah! I _completely_ misread your initial post.

Of the first three, I like 2.

Here's a possible 4, though: Das is meeting a contact at a dive somewhere in/near the downport. The contact is a recruiter/headhunter of sorts, who specializes in filling crew gaps (i.e., he's going to put Das, Alex, and Larin together). An unrelated (or even related) dustup occurs in the middle of things.

----------


## LarsWester

I know it was rather interesting that both you and Leishiu were immediately distrusting of the vessel proclaiming to be law officers.   Which makes sense the system is a low law planet?  But there's still the odds of being the one ship that gets on the radar somehow.  But the odds that it was your ship getting stopped and you happen to have this known vandal of other Droyne worlds quite small indeed. 
I'd like to hear Volthawk and Tonberrian thoughts on getting introduced.   A dustup could resolve an excess of NPC crew issue.

----------


## Volthawk

> I'd like to hear Volthawk and Tonberrian thoughts on getting introduced.   A dustup could resolve an excess of NPC crew issue.


Right yeah, sorry.




> Now on to the 3 players who are active.  I want to keep the 3 of you active or the game is finished.  So take a moment to think and tell me what you really hope to come up in the game.   I want to mix more of that in and take some guidance from you players as to what excites you.  Do you want some ship to ship combat?   Political intrigue?   Exploration?   What sort of adventures would you like to get up to?





> Given Dasilev's nature, I feel like I'm playing someone more akin to the First Doctor/Doctor Huer/Commander Adama, so I really would like some cerebral/intrigue/diplomatic elements in whatever we do. I'm happy to let Alex and Larin be the action heroes. :)
> 
> That said, I like the idea of continuing the main mission of trying to win over the neighbors in the name of Imperial expansion. You know..."Hi, we're Rome. We have a lot of real estate on the other side of this river, but we _really_ would like to have you folks on this side of the river pay us taxes - I mean, join our empire and reap the benefits of a modern society..."


Larin is not an action hero by any means - sure, he can shoot okay (well, skill 1 + 1 dex okay), but his main skill is Broker and most of the rest are social/tech (with a bit of a more deceptive bent than Dasilev) - so that route is fine by me, we've still got Dupree for any killing that needs doing. As for the main mission, sticking to the current course sounds good to me - Larin's money making interests should be served well enough by trading as we go, and getting in at the start with all these new territories works quite nicely for him too.




> In character we need to get our new crew aboard the ship.   To each of the new players I offer some choices for onboarding.
> 1. Run in at the Starport lounge/TAS 
> 2. You're being released from temporary questioning by the security forces when Dasilev pays a visit to question the terrorist.
> 3. Run in at the market.
> 4. Choose your own on-ramp and we make it happen.


It's worth remembering that Larin has the bank's share of the Minor Tom now (putting him at 29% ownership, according to the spreadsheets), and is explicitly here to meet up with the vessel and get aboard. That said, if some kind of incident is desired to give things a push and get ton's character involved too (and maybe kill somone off), that's fine by me too.

----------


## davyjones

> Larin is not an action hero by any means - sure, he can shoot okay (well, skill 1 + 1 dex okay), but his main skill is Broker and most of the rest are social/tech (with a bit of a more deceptive bent than Dasilev) - so that route is fine by me, we've still got Dupree for any killing that needs doing. As for the main mission, sticking to the current course sounds good to me - Larin's money making interests should be served well enough by trading as we go, and getting in at the start with all these new territories works quite nicely for him too.


I was thinking more along the lines of both Larin and Alex having at least average physical attributes. Das has 4s across the board in STR, DEX, and END. :)




> It's worth remembering that Larin has the bank's share of the Minor Tom now (putting him at 29% ownership, according to the spreadsheets), and is explicitly here to meet up with the vessel and get aboard. That said, if some kind of incident is desired to give things a push and get ton's character involved too (and maybe kill somone off), that's fine by me too.


Oh, I had forgotten about that!

We could weave something around a direct contact, then. Maybe Larin and Alex leaving a message for Das to meet them at a specific time once they arrive. Shenanigans ensue when they get together?

Idea 2 might also work, since Larin is connected to the _Minor Tom_; maybe the Droyne wanted to get information from him, since they learned their suspect was coming in with us.

----------


## LarsWester

> Idea 2 might also work, since Larin is connected to the _Minor Tom_; maybe the Droyne wanted to get information from him, since they learned their suspect was coming in with us.


It was so long ago I forgot that ownership detail.  I think that Larin has been on Binges waiting for the arrival and may have let it slip at some word got out and the Droyne probably pulled Larin in for questioning.   I think a meeting between Larin and Dasilev at the security center makes a good deal of sense and avoids the usual meet in a tavern trope.

EDITED:
Volthawk if that works for you I'll start an IC prompt for Larin in the security offices.   This post will include a summary of selling the goods and some other NPC handling.  I think Alex may come into play through a separate scene if that works Tonberrian and let me know if you have any suggestions?  Or perhaps she is being held at the security offices for overindulgence at a tavern and fisticuffs with a local worker droyne.   She could bump into familiar faces (Dasilev and Larin) under some fairly unfavorable circumstances.   It could be a "It's a small galaxy" moment.

----------


## davyjones

Heh, a Navy-man springing a Marine out of the drunk tank...just like old times...  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Volthawk

> It was so long ago I forgot that ownership detail.  I think that Larin has been on Binges waiting for the arrival and may have let it slip at some word got out and the Droyne probably pulled Larin in for questioning.   I think a meeting between Larin and Dasilev at the security center makes a good deal of sense and avoids the usual meet in a tavern trope.
> 
> EDITED:
> Volthawk if that works for you I'll start an IC prompt for Larin in the security offices.   This post will include a summary of selling the goods and some other NPC handling.  I think Alex may come into play through a separate scene if that works Tonberrian and let me know if you have any suggestions?  Or perhaps she is being held at the security offices for overindulgence at a tavern and fisticuffs with a local worker droyne.   She could bump into familiar faces (Dasilev and Larin) under some fairly unfavorable circumstances.   It could be a "It's a small galaxy" moment.


Yeah, sure, that works for me.

----------


## tonberrian

Drunk tank marine sounds fine to me.

----------


## LarsWester

I think that Alex also knows Larin Tabras right?

----------


## tonberrian

Yeah that's my second connection.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, Larin knows Dupree, I've just been constantly mentally blanking on actually doing a post here. My bad.

----------


## LarsWester

Thinking that Dasilev would have been accompanied to the Security offices by Leishiu.   She wouldn't necessarily feel the need to enter but she could very well be waiting in the area for Dasilev.   I bring it up because I'm thinking of giving something for Dupree to do during the questioning.   I think it would make sense that Leishiu is at a close by refreshment center that serves food and drink waiting for the Admiral.  Maybe the General wants to make sure that he is truly cut off throughout Binges?   That way I have a scene for Tonberrian to participate in.   Sound reasonable and good?

----------


## tonberrian

I'm fine either way, to be honest.

----------


## davyjones

Volthawk, perhaps Larin could attempt that Streetwise test, and Dasilev will tackle the Science?

Dasilev Science (Sophontology: INT) +3
(2d6+3)[*7*]

Doesn't look like he gets anything useful out of that...

----------


## Volthawk

> Volthawk, perhaps Larin could attempt that Streetwise test, and Dasilev will tackle the Science?


Sounds like a plan to me.

Streetwise (INT): (2d6+4)[*14*]

----------


## LarsWester

That's a nice Streetwise check for Larin.   I'll tell you this stuff here in the OOC thread and you can address IC however you choose.

Fact 1 Cell Structure
Vagi Astris doesn't ring a bell but from even the little bit that this operative has shared Larin gets the idea that the organization is probably run by tight knit cells.  Where each cell leader may know a few more cell leaders and have an overseer.   

Fact 2 Hacking Mail System
Such an organization if it wished to keep its structure and members a secret would require using the mail system of the Empire but not officially using it.  Possibly inserting messages after mail has officially been certified. This process would involve hacking into a mail container and seamlessly implanting new messages and changing all logs to have it appear as if it was always part of the communication packet.   Once a message has entered the mail service it is generally encrypted until reaching its destination.  But messages using the Imperial mail system are monitored before shipping off the originating world for terrorists threats and the like before being encrypted.

Fact 3 Name roots
Vagi Astris sounds like old Solomani Latin words.   Not sure what they mean but the usage suggest some tie to Terra and Solomani roots to the organization.  

Fact 4 Mission
More than a political organization the Vagi Astris and this woman's words and dedication smell of almost a religious cult nature.

----------


## LarsWester

> Volthawk, perhaps Larin could attempt that Streetwise test, and Dasilev will tackle the Science?
> 
> Dasilev Science (Sophontology: INT) +3
> [roll0]
> 
> Doesn't look like he gets anything useful out of that...


This is high enough to know that many scholars believe the Droyne are direct descendants of the Ancients.

----------


## LarsWester

I think I have a tendency to not reveal enough information from my mysteries so let me know if I'm doing that here.

----------


## davyjones

That's a good bit of information for Larin's success, and I appreciate the bone for my near miss. ;)

That said, I was hoping Larin would've chimed in, either pulling Das aside to reveal what he knows, or using it to ask direct questions of his own. I can throw a short post to prompt, if needed...

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, that's just on me forgetting. Sorry about that.

----------


## LarsWester

Bad news mail has already been delivered and the crew has been paid for it.  
Good news with a successful computers check (10+)  Time (1D hours) it would be possible to backtrack what mail was just delivered by the Minor Tom.    Successful other skill checks (8+) might provide a boon dice for this check if a rationale is provided for how they could benefit.

A harder computers check (12+) Time (1Dx10hours) would be sifting that data for Petran's implanted messages.  Successful other skill checks (8+) might provide a boon dice for this check if a rationale is provided for how they could benefit.

Also it should have been pretty clear but the Droyne plan on breaking Gavrilla through whatever means is necessary.   A member of the crew might have the means to extracting the information without physical torture but not sure if Dasilev has put things together.   I'd say either a Deception, Leadership, Tactics, or even Recon check from him would provide a clue of Ana-Nyssa psionic ability due to the clairvoyance display during the fight to apprehend Petran.

----------


## davyjones

I can't remember, what year did we start in? We're using Milieu 1116/1105, correct (1100-1117)? Did we establish a starting day?

I was going to use the date of departure from Mille Falcs as part of a "parcel" number Das was going to tell Pieryar, to identify the server they need to check. I decided instead to just say he told the Droyne the number.

The idea I had for mail server parcel numbers was:

Three digit alpha-numeric code for the originating sector, followed by the four digit parsec identifier for the originating system within the sector, followed the same pairing for the destination sector and system, followed by the year, day, and time of encryption at the origination site, followed by a six digit unique identifier for the server assembly (this last section gives you more than 47 septillion unique values (even removing I, O, and Q), so I think that'll cover all the mail servers in the Imperium ;) ).

For example, mail going from Mille Falcs to Binges (using SPM for "Spinward Marches"), with a encryption date of 135-1105 at 1938 hours, a mail server's ID would read something like:

SPM1637-SPM1635-11051351938-AEZ4C6

I'm not entirely sure what this says about my personality....

----------


## davyjones

I was finishing up my post when I saw yours here, but I wanted to get that out before I "stooped" to rolling for insight. :)

And, he'll roll Leadership, since that's allowed.

If Dasilev is anything, he's a leader of sophonts...well, and a communications specialist who has the skill to shiv you if you are in need of it. ;)

Dasilev Leadership (SOC) +5
(2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## LarsWester

> I can't remember, what year did we start in? We're using Milieu 1116/1105, correct (1100-1117)? Did we establish a starting day?
> We are in milieu 1105.  Current day is 1105.59.   The google sheet for this game's reference has a calendar as one of the sheets.
> I was going to use the date of departure from Mille Falcs as part of a "parcel" number Das was going to tell Pieryar, to identify the server they need to check. I decided instead to just say he told the Droyne the number.
> 
> The idea I had for mail server parcel numbers was:
> 
> Three digit alpha-numeric code for the originating sector, followed by the four digit parsec identifier for the originating system within the sector, followed the same pairing for the destination sector and system, followed by the year, day, and time of encryption at the origination site, followed by a six digit unique identifier for the server assembly (this last section gives you more than 47 septillion unique values (even removing I, O, and Q), so I think that'll cover all the mail servers in the Imperium ;) ).
> 
> For example, mail going from Mille Falcs to Binges (using SPM for "Spinward Marches"), with a encryption date of 135-1105 at 1938 hours, a mail server's ID would read something like:
> ...


I think this works.   The one thing is that often a message is going to travel more than a single hop so these codes are all appending at the start and end of a mail transference so it is possible that there could be several of these codes.  Also the mail servers on Binges have already started to repackage mail destined for another location that it received here.  That is what makes the check a little difficult.

----------


## LarsWester

> I was finishing up my post when I saw yours here, but I wanted to get that out before I "stooped" to rolling for insight. :)
> 
> And, he'll roll Leadership, since that's allowed.
> 
> If Dasilev is anything, he's a leader of sophonts...well, and a communications specialist who has the skill to shiv you if you are in need of it. ;)
> 
> Dasilev Leadership (SOC) +5
> [roll0]


Dasilev is totally aware of Ana-Nyssa's psionic nature.  May not know for sure what talents the lady might possess by clearly she has some.  And most Psionics have Telepathy talent so there's a likely chance that she does and could maybe pry some answers out of Ana-Nyssa.   Now what does the Admiral do with that knowledge.

----------


## LarsWester

Going to let you all roleplay this brunch a bit.  For Dasilev's benefit you can consider the trade goods sold, mail delivered, and profits racked in.   For the last trip there was essentially 6 PCs and 2 NPCs.   The NPCs have been paid but were profits going to be split 6 ways among the remaining crew.  Or some other arrangement.  Like 10% back to the ship and 15% splits to each of the PCs.   Just want to get an idea of how the pretty sizable profits were shared out.

----------


## LarsWester

The mission isn't entirely unsupported financially.   Shares of the ship have been bought and will be paid back after successful mission as well as straight credits for some missions to achieve the stated goal.   Although the ship makes way more Credits on successful speculative trading runs than missions.

----------


## davyjones

Switched to "mostly." :)

----------


## LarsWester

As Larin is the new ship's broker how would you like to handle the speculative trading.   Do you want me to handle the price setting rolls or do them yourself?   Also key to note is that the Minor Tom is now 100% owned by Shareholders.   Larin - 15shares, Dasilev - 7 shares, Conrad - 4 shares, Lieshiu - 5 shares, and your handler Gamon - 21 shares.  
I see two possible happy resolutions of the game.   
1. The full conversion of District 268 to Third Empire rule.   
2. Full possession of the Minor Tom's shares setting the ship and crew free from outside pressure to pursue their own objectives where ever that may take them. (at this point if we continued the game would become much more sandbox.  I already hope it doesn't feel railroady and that there's player agency but consequences for actions.   I.E. you didn't have to hand over Petran and could have made a run for another J-1 jump somewhere but it could have had negative consequences in the game.


DaveyJones as far as the profits from last trip how do you see splitting them up?   I mean after everyone who threw in credits is reimbursed.  Do we split 6 ways between the 6 former PCs?
Another thought I had was splitting into 10 shares
1 share - Minor Tom 
2 shares - Lieshiu, Conrad, Dasilev as members of the original crew and primary PCs
1 share - Ana-Nyssa, Alejandro, Lauria as secondary PCs
For the record one share would equal 212,765 Cr.  You had a very profitable trip. 

The following crew may leave to make room for new PCs.  
Alejandro- Has a steward of 1 and some social skills (Persuade/ Deception / Investigate) but he only leads the crew in Steward. 
Dev Vaidya - Served as Broker and Medic but primarily broker which is now Larin.  He would be looking for new employment.
Jessica Stuart - Served as Steward and Gunner - Steward can be filled by Alejandro or just a new one hired with better rates. Cr2000/rank in steward  
Lauria Hezal - Muscle replaced by Alexandra but could always keep her as an extra red shirt muscle type.
Ana-Nyssa Doubranthii - Psionic Admin could stay on as NPC shared out as crew.  She has a lot of debt but also was a little exposed so she may want to slip back into the shadows. 

Thinking of allowing Dasilev a leadership check to convince any of the above to stay that you'd  really want to be on the crew.   How the profits from the last trip get shared out could provide modifiers to those checks.

You may want to hire a standard medic crew member for Cr3000/month per bonus in Medic(Edu) added pay for additional skills. 

Standard crew hired here at Binges would likely be Droyne.  1 in 6 chance of being human.

*EDIT*
Also roll a carouse check before leaving the restaurant if any of you want to stick around to pick up some rumors.

----------


## davyjones

Resolutions
Das would likely still want to continue the mission if they end up taking full ownership of the ship first; the only reason for him not to continue the mission would be if his lands were restored to him, and he needed to get back home to manage them (and, you know, find a wife and have issue, and all that nobility stuff).

Shares
I like the idea of the 10 shares from the last trip. If I'm the sole decisionmaker on this one, then lets go with it.

Crew
Das would be interested in keeping Alejandro and Ana-Nyssa aboard, and offering to keep Dev on as the ship's medic. Volthawk and tonberrian, I really want your input on this; what do you think?

In character reasoning for this:
1. Alejandro, mostly to help us gather information in the shadows, when needed. (Especially when the rest of us are with planetary leaders/high society, he can get in with the staff to get the real skinny.)

2. Ana-Nyssa, mostly for RP reasons, since Dasilev knows her secret and it was a friend of his who sent her to him, Das feels a sense of responsibility to protect her. And, she _is_ a competent telepath (who's working on building up her advocate resume).

3. The crew hired Dev on as both medic and broker. He's proven trustworthy to date, and is a good medic (Das can attest to that directly); I'd rather have him stay than try to hire someone else on. (And, maybe he can provide Larin assistance on Broker stuff.)

(I wouldn't mind keeping Lauria, but she's fully redundant with Alex aboard.)

A note about hiring thoughts: Given the nature of their mission, Das believes they should only be hiring loyal Imperial citizens. So, even if we end up with gaps in the crew, we shouldn't hire Droyne or other non-citizens, even if it's only for a single jump.

I'll make Leadership rolls, as necessary, once the three of us nail down who we want to keep.

Carousing
Carousing Admiral, aye.
Average (8+) Carouse (SOC) +4
(2d6+4)[*1*][*2*](3)

Oops, I think I rollv'd out of habit. That should be a 7 total. So, a failure. Clearly, he's too excited about having the new folks aboard.

----------


## davyjones

> Bad news mail has already been delivered and the crew has been paid for it.  
> Good news with a successful computers check (10+)  Time (1D hours) it would be possible to backtrack what mail was just delivered by the Minor Tom.    Successful other skill checks (8+) might provide a boon dice for this check if a rationale is provided for how they could benefit.
> 
> A harder computers check (12+) Time (1Dx10hours) would be sifting that data for Petran's implanted messages.  Successful other skill checks (8+) might provide a boon dice for this check if a rationale is provided for how they could benefit.
> 
> Also it should have been pretty clear but the Droyne plan on breaking Gavrilla through whatever means is necessary.   A member of the crew might have the means to extracting the information without physical torture but not sure if Dasilev has put things together.   I'd say either a Deception, Leadership, Tactics, or even Recon check from him would provide a clue of Ana-Nyssa psionic ability due to the clairvoyance display during the fight to apprehend Petran.


I would like to first attempt Electronics (Communications) to prep for the (Computers) check to come. In this case, it's knowing the authentication and tracking procedures and practices in place.

For the first check, it would be knowing what data to look for to determine if a message passed through Mille Falcs and either is passing through Binges or has Binges as its destination.

For the second check, it would be knowing what to look for in authentic and fake tracking data, and drawing out the messages that are anomalous with other, legitimate mail.

I will roll all four checks, just in case you rule in favor of the Comms argument.

Backtracking Check
Dasilev 8+ Electronics (Communications) EDU +5 (or INT +3)
(2d6+5)[*10*] - EDU Boon of +2, INT Boon of 0.

Dasilev 10+ Electronics (Computers) EDU +3 (or INT +1)
(2d6+3)[*12*]
Results
EDU without EDU Boon - 12, with EDU Boon - 14 (both successes)
INT without EDU Boon - 10, with EDU Boon - 12 (both successes)

1D Hours
(1d6)[*1*] - 1 hour

Finding Gavrilla's Messages Check
Dasilev 8+ Electronics (Communications) EDU +5 (or INT +3)
(2d6+5)[*14*] - EDU Boon of +6, INT Boon of +4

Dasilev 12+ Electronics (Computers) EDU +3 (or INT +1)
(2d6+3)[*10*]
Results
EDU without boon 10 (failure), with INT boon - 14 (success), with EDU boon - 16 (success)
INT without boon 8 (failure), with INT boon - 12 (success), with EDU boon - 14 (success)

1Dx10 Hours
(1d6)[*1*] - 10 hours

----------


## LarsWester

I'm confused by your referencing boon in your post.
In MT2E-2020 "boon" refers to a specific game mechanic.  "Bane" is the opposite mechanic. 
Both involve rolling 3 dice Boon lets you keep the higher two and Bane makes you keep the lower two.   Basically they are to be used when a circumstance.  This is describe on page 58 of the 2020 rulebook.   Things may have changed in the 2022 rulebook but I haven't purchased that yet.   Will likely grab a bundle of holding package that is on sale right now but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

So I'm going to ask that the last Computers roll be redone with Rollv 3d6 taking the highest two and adding 3.

----------


## davyjones

Got it. Sorry. Conflated Boon with Effect and didn't consult the rulebook to verify things before posting. (I don't have the 2022 update, either.)

1st Computers +3
(3d6)[*6*][*4*][*5*](15) - 11 + 3 = 14. Success.

2nd Computers +3
(3d6)[*3*][*6*][*3*](12) 9 + 3 =  12. Success.

----------


## LarsWester

> Got it. Sorry. Conflated Boon with Effect and didn't consult the rulebook to verify things before posting. (I don't have the 2022 update, either.)
> 
> 1st Computers +3
> [roll0] - 11 + 3 = 14. Success.
> 
> 2nd Computers +3
> [roll1] 9 + 3 =  12. Success.


For what it's worth we'll go with the 14 above.   I counted your first computers roll as a success.  Rolling a third dice there would only have improved the result so wasn't going to make you reroll it.   
So the first roll in the post above replaces your last roll in the prior post.  Also way to roll the bare minimum on time for both checks.   Going to get a reputation as a fast worker.

----------


## davyjones

> So the first roll in the post above replaces your last roll in the prior post.  Also way to roll the bare minimum on time for both checks.   Going to get a reputation as a fast worker.


He's been doing this stuff for so long, he's just efficient. Knows where to cut corners when corners can be cut. :)

And sorry for botching all the rolling up, making more work for you.

----------


## LarsWester

I could have been more clear in my prior posts.  I'm going to work up an IC post stating your discovery of correspondence.   Were you going to make an IC post for any of the OOC stuff above?  If so I'll wait for my post.

----------


## davyjones

Posted. I want to stand my ground on Ana-Nyssa. If nothing else, I still want her aboard. The rest is fully negotiable. ;)

----------


## LarsWester

Let's get the input from the others regarding the others.   After that if I could get a IC post of Dasilev convincing Ana- Nyssa to stay aboard with a Leadership (Soc) check.   Setting the TN based on the arguments to stick around.   

*EDIT*
The motivation for Ana-Nyssa to leave is she feels exposed, and she finally has credits to settle her debt but her debt is of the nature that she needs to make the exchange personally and can't just wire transfer the money.    Keeping her around may result in issues revolving around her debt.   At some point she might have to leave for a few months to settle her debt.

----------


## tonberrian

I'm fine with npcs on board to interact with. I haven't followed enough to know who's who though. So anyone you want to keep is fine.

----------


## LarsWester

> Shares
> I like the idea of the 10 shares from the last trip. If I'm the sole decisionmaker on this one, then lets go with it.


I've updated my accounting Google Sheets to include the two new PCs and to distribute the ship's profits as discussed above.  This leaves the ship with 212765Cr to itself but there is a lot of personal credits to add to that if desired for some Speculative Trading.   Leishiu traded in 1.25MCr to purchase an additional ship share from Gammon.  

If anyone wants to purchase some personal items from Binges it has a TL of 10 and law level 1.  

Personal Balances are as follows Dasilev - 561620Cr; Larin - 46000Cr; Alexandra- 61005Cr

The NPCs might do a little bit of shopping.

----------


## davyjones

> Let's get the input from the others regarding the others.   After that if I could get a IC post of Dasilev convincing Ana- Nyssa to stay aboard with a Leadership (Soc) check.   Setting the TN based on the arguments to stick around.   
> 
> *EDIT*
> The motivation for Ana-Nyssa to leave is she feels exposed, and she finally has credits to settle her debt but her debt is of the nature that she needs to make the exchange personally and can't just wire transfer the money.    Keeping her around may result in issues revolving around her debt.   At some point she might have to leave for a few months to settle her debt.


I'm percolating a few ideas on that front while we wait for Volthawk's inputs on our keeps.

Das offers to put Cr300,000 into spec cargo for the next run.

He's also going to purchase the following in port:
Qty 6, TL10 radio transceivers for crew use (and enough spares). Cr1,500 total.
Qty 6, TL10 breather masks. Cr12,000 total.
Qty 1, TL10 Electronics (Communications) Tool Kit. Cr2,000.

That should leave Dasilev with Cr246,120.

----------


## Volthawk

> I'm percolating a few ideas on that front while we wait for Volthawk's inputs on our keeps.


Oh, sorry yeah. Your logic in terms of who to keep makes sense to me. Don't know the ins and outs of them as characters, naturally, but still your setup seems like a good idea.




> I've updated my accounting Google Sheets to include the two new PCs and to distribute the ship's profits as discussed above.  This leaves the ship with 212765Cr to itself but there is a lot of personal credits to add to that if desired for some Speculative Trading.   Leishiu traded in 1.25MCr to purchase an additional ship share from Gammon.  
> 
> If anyone wants to purchase some personal items from Binges it has a TL of 10 and law level 1.  
> 
> Personal Balances are as follows Dasilev - 561620Cr; Larin - 46000Cr; Alexandra- 61005Cr
> 
> The NPCs might do a little bit of shopping.


Ah, nice. Nothing leaps out as urgent to Larin at the moment, so his money is available for cargo if we need it.

----------


## LarsWester

> Ah, nice. Nothing leaps out as urgent to Larin at the moment, so his money is available for cargo if we need it.


To that end as the broker do you want to do the rolling for setting market prices or should I just post the goods available and their prices while you make the roll to find a buyer.   I think this might be easier at least for the buying side, the selling side there will less goods so less 3D rolling required.  Let me know your preference though and if it's to make all the rolls we can try it out and see how it goes.

----------


## Volthawk

> To that end as the broker do you want to do the rolling for setting market prices or should I just post the goods available and their prices while you make the roll to find a buyer.   I think this might be easier at least for the buying side, the selling side there will less goods so less 3D rolling required.  Let me know your preference though and if it's to make all the rolls we can try it out and see how it goes.


The latter sounds good to me, yeah, particularly if you think it makes things easier.

----------


## davyjones

For purchasing spec cargo, our next port of call is Pagaton (SM 1624).

----------


## LarsWester

I don't think that you can fail on the locating an online provider check so going to skip and post the current market.  Also I need to know if you would be looking for a black market dealer of illegal goods.  If so I'll add those goods to the table below.  Some key points to know the Minor Tom has a cargo bay of 63 tons.  10 of which are currently dedicated to Advanced Weapons to be delivered to Pagaton.  These are in the Minor Tom's smuggling compartments which can hold 10 tons.  Taking Passengers requires some tonnage for their equipment.  But it might make sense to ignore passengers and just take cargo.   I'm thinking that Dev is going to ask for 1 ton of cargo space as part of his deal to serve as Doctor.  He'll do his own speculative trading business on the side.   That leaves 52 tons and due to crew putting up their own credits there's a pool of 1.19MCr to spend.
BINGES SPECULATIVE GOODS MARKET

GOOD
DISCOUNT
PRICE
AVAILABLE TONS

Common Electronics
55%
11,000Cr
70 Tons

Common Industrial Goods
105%
10,500Cr
100 Tons

Common Manufactured Goods
90%
18,000Cr
60 Tons

Common Raw Materials
80%
4,000Cr
100 Tons

Common Consumables
40%
200Cr
80 Tons

Common Ore
70%
700Cr
220 Tons

Advanced Electronics
50%
50,000Cr
5 Tons

Precious Metals
75%
37,500 Cr
1 Ton

Radioactives
45%
450,000 Cr
5 Tons

Textiles
55%
1,650 Cr
80 Tons

Uncommon Ore
55%
2,750 Cr
120 Tons

----------


## davyjones

Please, no black market goods. We're going to be dealing with enough issues related to mission-related cargoes...

----------


## Volthawk

> For purchasing spec cargo, our next port of call is Pagaton (SM 1624).


Ah, so a low-tech world. Noted. And only Low Tech for trade codes, looking at the table and Pagaton's UWP (C769873-4) - technically it qualifies for Rich, but the description of the world in the wiki suggests otherwise so I assume that's not the case.




> Please, no black market goods. We're going to be dealing with enough issues related to mission-related cargoes...


Ah, gotcha. Anything I should know about the mission-related cargo that might affect our buying? In particular, how much tonnage do we need to allocate to it?

Oh wait. It's just the 10 tons of advanced weapons currently listed, right, taking up our smuggling compartments? That's fine.




> I don't think that you can fail on the locating an online provider check so going to skip and post the current market.  Also I need to know if you would be looking for a black market dealer of illegal goods.  If so I'll add those goods to the table below.
> BINGES SPECULATIVE GOODS MARKET
> 
> GOOD
> DISCOUNT
> PRICE
> AVAILABLE TONS
> 
> Common Electronics
> ...


Hm. Our best shot for filling the holds looks like common electronics - we're getting a good discount here and Low-Tech means +1 sale DM on the other side, so it's likely we'll get a decent margin (the percentages are a little better for consumables, but the low value per ton means we'll be making less). For smaller, more valuable goods...advanced electronics might be worth picking up - little less value over there but a little less value here so it all works out about even I think, and the higher value per ton means more profit - and those radioactives at 45% look tasty if we're willing to put that money in.

So is the "Total Ship Account Income" entry in the sheets the amount of credits we have available for speculative trading? Seems so, given Dasilev's and Larin's recent contributions are a part of it, but worth checking.

----------


## davyjones

Our benefactor has us smuggling 10 tons of advanced weapons to Patagon. I expect that it won't be the last time that they'll give us an illegal cargo to ship.

----------


## LarsWester

I've just updated that spreadsheet to include some NPCs throwing some credits back into the pool.   All told the ship account is a little over 1.19MCr.  Still treating Pagaton as Rich due to trade codes.   How I'm interpreting it is a very resource rich place which is way there is so much fighting over the resources.   Pagaton is a battleground planet with continent sized governments constantly at war over resources.   But the TL of the planet is 4 so it's not like the governments are throwing nukes at each other.   They are locked in WW1/WW2-combat.   Weapons dealers are always coming to the planet with advanced weapons tipping the momentary scales in one direction before another ship comes with weapons for a different faction.   The advanced weapons you are bringing a for a Pro-Imperium faction.   You haven't actually opened the crates to see what it is your transporting.

----------


## Volthawk

> I've just updated that spreadsheet to include some NPCs throwing some credits back into the pool.   All told the ship account is a little over 1.19MCr.


Oh, I see it now. I'd scrolled right earlier on to look at that end of that tab and then forgot there were more numbers to the left. Alright. Here's my thoughts trade wise:
*Spoiler*
Show


Budget: 1,193,765

Sell price band: Dice range of 8-13 plus Broker 3 and predicted trade codes* (68% chance of falling within this range, 16% chance either way of higher/lower)
Profit range: Sell price band - buy price, very much approximate figure given variance involved
*In this case, Low Tech and nothing else, going off UWP and circumstances described in the wiki entry

2 ton of radioactives: 900,000 Cr at 450,000 Cr per ton
 - 45% buy price, sell price 100-125%, profit range 55-80% -> 495,000-720,000 Cr

5 tons of advanced electronics: 250,000 Cr at 50,000 Cr per ton 
 - 50% buy price, sell price 100-125%, profit range 50-75% -> 125,000-187,500 Cr

3 tons of common electronics: 33,000 Cr at 11,000 Cr per ton
 - 55% buy price, sell price 105-130%, profit range 50-75% -> 16,500-24,750 Cr

Total cost: 1,183,000 Cr
Predicted profit: 636,500-932,250 Cr

Remaining budget: 10,765 Cr
Remaining cargo: 42 tons (10 tons new cargo, 1 ton allocated to medic)

If someone can put in 235 credits, we can get another ton of common electronics.
The remaining cargo can either be put into freight (1k payment per ton) or common consumables (200 per ton, profit range 60-95%, much lower than freight) - freight sounds like the best way to fill space to me, can fill in any remaining space with consumables I suppose.

----------


## LarsWester

> Oh, I see it now. I'd scrolled right earlier on to look at that end of that tab and then forgot there were more numbers to the left. Alright. Here's my thoughts trade wise:
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Budget: 1,193,765
> 
> Sell price band: Dice range of 8-13 plus Broker 3 and predicted trade codes* (68% chance of falling within this range, 16% chance either way of higher/lower)
> Profit range: Sell price band - buy price, very much approximate figure given variance involved
> ...


I will say that the ship after trading will still need fuel which to refill completely would cost 20,500 Cr.  There's going to be life support costs to pay as well.   So you may want to either convince people to throw in more money to meet those costs as well as the 235 or maybe only buy 1 Advanced Electronics.   Whatever you don't fill in with goods can be filled in with Freight.  Some of your freight might be goods that Dev is speculating with.

----------


## davyjones

Have we accounted for mail? The admiral and the ship grant us +11 on the 2D roll, so we're pretty much automatic (since Binges' base freight DM appears to be +4).

Also, Dasilev has a couple (hundred thousand) credits to spare to cover expenses. And, by "cover expenses," I mean that Dasilev will contribute an additional amount of credits for spec cargo to cover the Cr235 for the extra ton of electronics and free up the ship's account to pay for fuel and life support without dipping the ship's account below Cr10,000.

On personnel issues, what were each NPC's original pay deal, O Referee? I think we should continue to pay the three of them their current base wages, and then give them their additional want (Dev his 1-ton of cargo space for personal spec trading, and Alejandro & Ana-Nyssa 1 share each in ship profits.) I also have an idea for her debts, which may require some long distance communication to plan...

----------


## LarsWester

Well the 2nd PC characters of Ana-Nyssa, Alejandro, and Lauria were given 1 share while the main PCS Conrad, Leishiu, and Dasilev were given 2 shares.
The NPCs had a special deal where the Steward was making a percentage of the passengers fare.  Dev was getting a think 5% of speculative trading profits serving as the broker.  So Dev is the only contract renegotiating as he no longer serves as the ship broker.  He instead is asking for a free ton of shipping on every jump and to not have to pay passenger fees.   He is basically going to use the Minor Tom as a means to continuing his speculative trading but this also opens up the door for him getting into either a windfall or trouble with selling goods.   I'll basically be playing a minigame in the background and it won't matter until it does.

----------


## Volthawk

> Have we accounted for mail? The admiral and the ship grant us +11 on the 2D roll, so we're pretty much automatic (since Binges' base freight DM appears to be +4).
> 
> Also, Dasilev has a couple (hundred thousand) credits to spare to cover expenses. And, by "cover expenses," I mean that Dasilev will contribute an additional amount of credits for spec cargo to cover the Cr235 for the extra ton of electronics and free up the ship's account to pay for fuel and life support without dipping the ship's account below Cr10,000.


I hadn't accounted for mail/freight yet, no, just the speculative trading cargo. Alright, with Dasilev covering the maintenance and getting that extra ton, we're looking at the following for cargo, with a total cost of 1,194,000 Cr:
*Spoiler*
Show


2 tons of radioactives
5 tons of advanced electronics
4 tons of common electronics
10 tons of mission-related weapons (smuggling compartment)
1 ton of Dev stuff
20 tons of mail (4 5-ton containers)
21 tons of freight (5 incidental lots - 5/5/4/4/3 tons)



I suppose it won't hurt to do the freight/mail rolls here and now, while I'm here and thinking about this:

Mail Availability: (2d6+11)[*18*]
Mail Amount: (1d6)[*4*]

Freight (will follow up with lots/size rolls):
Incidental Cargo: (2d6+6)[*14*] - 5d lots
Minor Cargo: (2d6+4)[*16*] - 6d lots
Major Cargo: (2d6)[*10*] - 4d lots

----------


## Volthawk

> I hadn't accounted for mail/freight yet, no, just the speculative trading cargo. Alright, with Dasilev covering the maintenance and getting that extra ton, we're looking at the following for cargo, with a total cost of 1,194,000 Cr:
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 2 tons of radioactives
> 5 tons of advanced electronics
> 4 tons of common electronics
> 10 tons of mission-related weapons (smuggling compartment)
> ...


As far as I can tell, type of freight only matters for size not value, so since we've only got 21 tons left so let's just load up on incidentals. Since we've got 5d6 lots available, and each lot is 1d6 tons, we should be able to make exactly 21, but so we're doing this properly:
*Spoiler*
Show


Lots: (5d6)[*17*] 

Rolling dice for a maximum roll, just ignore the ones after however many lots we get. Splitting up the size rolls just for the sake of making it slightly easier to pick through:
Lot Sizes (1-10): (10d6)[*5*][*5*][*4*][*4*][*3*][*4*][*6*][*2*][*4*][*6*](43) 
Lot Sizes (11-20): (10d6)[*4*][*1*][*6*][*4*][*2*][*5*][*5*][*6*][*1*][*4*](38) 
Lot Sizes (21-30): (10d6)[*4*][*2*][*2*][*3*][*2*][*6*][*1*][*5*][*3*][*2*](30) 



Actually, question. Can we just pick through all the lots available to get exactly 21 tons, as I assumed we can, or do we need to take them as they come up and stop when one can't fit even if there's a little space left? I thought it was the first way, but it's worth confirming I guess.

EDIT: Nevermind, that question doesn't matter here - our first five incidental lots make exactly 21.

----------


## davyjones

Regarding the rules, though, I believe you can't break up individual cargoes, but you can pick whichever ones you want off the list.

----------


## LarsWester

Both my boys have RSV expect me to be quiet for the next week.

----------


## davyjones

Yuck, and double yuck. Hope they recover quickly.

----------


## LarsWester

Ok that was not fun.   Back in business though and both boys are on the mend.   I'm a little at a loss as to what I owe an answer to IC or OOC at this point.

----------


## LarsWester

Hopefully you all come back I know a week or 10 days is a long period of silence but hoping it didn't kill this game.

----------


## Volthawk

> Hopefully you all come back I know a week or 10 days is a long period of silence but hoping it didn't kill this game.


I'm still around, just don't think a Larin post is needed here - looks like it's the captain finishing up the negotiations with the NPCs and then we get on our way?

Oh, I guess we should do passengers too, huh? Forgot about them when I was sorting out trade goods/freight earlier.

----------


## LarsWester

As far as passengers go, the ship has 5 spare staterooms and 6 low berths.  
Alejandro leads with a Steward of 1 so you can take High Passengers.
To determine the number of high passengers available it would essentially be the effect of a Dasilve Soc(Carouse) 2D+4 check essentially this becomes 2D-4.   That result gets added to a 2D-1 to determine the number of D6 to roll for High Passengers.  
If you don't care about the intermediate steps 
Roll 4D-5.   result between 2-3 roll 1D, 4-6 2D, 7-10 3D, 11-13 4D, 14+ 5D

If that doesn't exceed 5 you might want some Middle Passengers which would be
Middle passengers Roll 4D-1 same results above.

For low passengers 4D with the same results above.  

Most likely this will result in 5 High passengers and 6 low passengers but there's a chance the dice gods are very angry.

----------


## LarsWester

> Actually, question. Can we just pick through all the lots available to get exactly 21 tons, as I assumed we can, or do we need to take them as they come up and stop when one can't fit even if there's a little space left? I thought it was the first way, but it's worth confirming I guess.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, that question doesn't matter here - our first five incidental lots make exactly 21.


In this game you can cherry pick your freight lots.  Each lot represent a complete shipment contract.   You can choose which contracts you take.  Most of the time you'll be able to fill your small cargo bay with freight.

Now I will add that the High Passengers are picky travelers who demand 1 ton of storage space each.  So you may end up only taking 16 lots of freight.   For what its worth I've already decided in this game that passengers and freight pay 50% upfront and 50% on delivery.

----------


## LarsWester

> Also, Dasilev has a couple (hundred thousand) credits to spare to cover expenses. And, by "cover expenses," I mean that Dasilev will contribute an additional amount of credits for spec cargo to cover the Cr235 for the extra ton of electronics and free up the ship's account to pay for fuel and life support without dipping the ship's account below Cr10,000.


This is roughly 60,000Cr more to Speculative Trading.  This will dip his personal credit balance to 185,785Cr.  Still doing quite alright.
Regarding Speculative Trading we will flavor the goods as follows
Common Electronics (4 tons) - TL7 Light Intensifier Goggles and TL9 Radio Transceivers as well as spare parts to service the equipment.
Advanced Electronics (5 tons) - TL12 Binoculars, TL10 EM Probes, TL13 Bugs, TL9 Personal HUDs
Radioactives (2 tons) - Uranium a lot of the weight goes into lead shielding of the actual radioactive material.

----------


## davyjones

Still here. I responded in character to close up the Ana-Nyssa scene.

I think we need a result narrative for the mail server search, based on my discombobulated Computer checks.




> Good news with a successful computers check (10+) Time (1D hours) it would be possible to backtrack what mail was just delivered by the Minor Tom. Successful other skill checks (8+) might provide a boon dice for this check if a rationale is provided for how they could benefit.


Success with a 12, 1 hour completion time.




> A harder computers check (12+) Time (1Dx10hours) would be sifting that data for Petran's implanted messages. Successful other skill checks (8+) might provide a boon dice for this check if a rationale is provided for how they could benefit.


Success with a 14, 10 hours completion time.

----------


## LarsWester

Oh I think I typed something in response to those but it never got posted.  Let me see if I can find what I worked out earlier.
Having trouble finding what I wrote earlier.   Expect something later this week.

----------


## tonberrian

Hello? Anyone still here?

----------


## LarsWester

Still here but barely.   Me and my kids have been sick so that really cuts down on my free time.   Also work has had me driving all over the place for end of year jobs.   I'm probably not going to get a post up today but will try tomorrow.

----------


## Volthawk

I'm still around. No rush, GM, sounds like you've got a lot on your plate.

Also, hm. Never did those passenger rolls:
*Spoiler*
Show


High Passengers:
Finding: (4d6-5)[*6*]
Quantity (take as many as determined by above roll): (5d6)[*5*][*1*][*1*][*2*][*3*](12)

Middle Passengers:
Finding: (4d6-1)[*16*]
Quantity (take as many as determined by above roll): (5d6)[*4*][*3*][*1*][*6*][*1*](15)

Low Passengers:
Finding: (4d6)[*18*]
Quantity (take as many as determined by above roll): (5d6)[*5*][*2*][*1*][*2*][*5*](15)

So that's....6 high passengers, 15 middle passengers and 15 low passengers. Enough to fill up the berths with high passengers and fill all our low berths, nice.

----------


## davyjones

Nice rolls!

----------


## davyjones

As it's been four weeks since the Ref has last posted here, I'm going to close the tabs I keep open for this game. Lars, if you get to a point where you're ready to continue here, please ping me in a PM.

----------


## LarsWester

Was just making the rounds to say that I fear my play by post days are over for the time being.   A merger at work has brought tighter security and I dont have the free time after work to make posts while raising two under 2 that are constantly getting sick.   I apologize that this didn't come to a satisfying end.

----------


## davyjones

No worries; RL always comes first. Thanks for GMing for us; I had a good time.

----------


## Volthawk

Yeah, no worries.

----------

